# Show us your Lanvin! :)



## purse4u

I'm soooo ready for spring & can't wait to get back into ballet slippers and no socks!  Let's look at our Lanvins & know warm days are on the way!  I'm hoping I'm not the only one who's gone a bit nuts for these shoes & would love to see others collections  I recently got the mj's & the brown leather criss-cross at barneys - the ruby patents are from the gregorys sale - anyone looking forward to getting back into their Lanvins as much as I am?!? Let's see!!


----------



## justwatchin

Here are mine that I purchased during Gregory's sale. I love the cross strap flats. They are so comfy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's my first pair. They're a bone color. Perfect to wear with anything!


----------



## justwatchin

I love that bone color!


----------



## lightblue84

here are mine. i've got 4 pairs: brown, blue, white and black ones. they're so comfy!!!

ps: *purse4u and justwatchin *love your red ones!


----------



## justwatchin

I love the blue too!


----------



## Jzlyn

*lightblue* i love your white ones! they are so cute!


----------



## purse4u

justwatchin -- LOVE the brown pair they look so soft!lorihmatthews -- I have your bone pair - I live in them, great color!! What a classic 1st pair  
lightblue84 -- I love the blue and the white!!!! Sooo pretty!


----------



## lightblue84

purse4u said:


> justwatchin -- LOVE the brown pair they look so soft!lorihmatthews -- I have your bone pair - I live in them, great color!! What a classic 1st pair
> lightblue84 -- I love the blue and the white!!!! Sooo pretty!



thank you!!! the brown pair are so comfy! you're right!


----------



## kerilynn3

I am dying...I have to have them...in every colour!!
I have never bought Lanvin shoes, but these are fab!!


----------



## kerilynn3

I have just found an ivory pair with a strap and a little pearly button closure.
Is £250 ($500) too much?  Can I find a better deal?
I am not really familiar with this brand, but I live in comfy flats during the summer!!


----------



## mooks

^^^ No that's the average price, I've seen those ones too....very cute. Where did you find them? It's rare to find Lanvin ballet flats any cheaper or even in a sale because they fly out the stores


----------



## windycityaj

These are all adorable......it's so cold here right now I can't even imagine wearing ballet slippers....but I wanna!!!!!


----------



## lightblue84

kerilynn3 said:


> I have just found an ivory pair with a strap and a little pearly button closure.
> Is £250 ($500) too much?  Can I find a better deal?
> I am not really familiar with this brand, but I live in comfy flats during the summer!!



IT'S THE RIGHT PRICE BECAUSE THEY'RE FROM S/S 08. YOU HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL JULY FOR A BETTER PRICE


----------



## BagLover21

Here are mine ladies!!! Absolutely ADORE Lanvin!!!


----------



## lightblue84

BagLover21 said:


> Here are mine ladies!!! Absolutely ADORE Lanvin!!!



CONGRATS!! I LOVE THEM! ESPECIALLY THE PATENT ONES!


----------



## flower71

here's mine (only one for t
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





he moment, can't wait for the heat to come!)


----------



## kerilynn3

What is the sizing like?
I am a 39 euro or 8.5 UK, do they run small like French (london) sole tend to do?


----------



## BagLover21

My Lanvins are 38.5, which is the size I wear in all designer shoes (Louboutin, Choo, Manolo, etc.). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## flower71

the sizing is true to size: i'm a french 40 and so are my Lanvins


----------



## Raffaluv

flower71 said:


> here's mine (only one for t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he moment, can't wait for the heat to come!)


 

OMG-that's such a pretty blue!! love them!!


----------



## Grill

Here are my most recent Lanvin acquisitions - red patent (my grail shoes) and red watersnake.


----------



## lightblue84

Grill said:


> Here are my most recent Lanvin acquisitions - red patent (my grail shoes) and red watersnake.



OMG I LOVE YOUR WATERSNAKE ONES!!! CAN I ASK YOU HOW MUCH WERE THEY???? TIA


----------



## PHENOMENON

I really want to own a pair, they look comfy and I love the cut


----------



## purse4u

Grill said:


> Here are my most recent Lanvin acquisitions - red patent (my grail shoes) and red watersnake.


 

OMG - The red patent are sooo pretty!!! I've never seen the red watersnake before, beautiful!!!! you did well!!!!


----------



## flower71

grill your watersnake is amazing!!congrats!


----------



## lightblue84

*question: do you girls put a rubber sole on your lanvin flats or not???? if yes could you please post a pic??? thanks*


----------



## purse4u

I'd love to see a pair w/ the thin rubber soles also - I've heard it really preserves the life of the shoe but I would not want to sacrifice the shape or contour


----------



## olivia56

lightblue84 said:


> *question: do you girls put a rubber sole on your lanvin flats or not???? if yes could you please post a pic??? thanks*





purse4u said:


> I'd love to see a pair w/ the thin rubber soles also - I've heard it really preserves the life of the shoe but I would not want to sacrifice the shape or contour



Me three would like to see it also


----------



## junglejane

does any of you fab lanvin girls have these?
I would love to see a modeling pic and maybe know how they run size-wise (I waaaaant them!!)





TIA!!!


----------



## purse4u

junglejane said:


> does any of you fab lanvin girls have these?
> I would love to see a modeling pic and maybe know how they run size-wise (I waaaaant them!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


 

LOVE THESE TIA!!!  I had them but had to send them back, sorry i dont have pics but I suggest going a full size up on these, I usually wear a 39 in Lanvin flats & the 39 in these were really tight, I've also read some people going up only a half size in this style but for me a half would not have been enough - They are gorgeous, I was very sad they never got my size in & looked really cute on


----------



## Savannah

olivia56 said:


> Me three would like to see it also


 
here's one of mine, it will definitely keep the shoes looking great for a long time.


----------



## Savannah

I have those in regular leather. they are super cute. i went 1/2 size up.



junglejane said:


> does any of you fab lanvin girls have these?
> I would love to see a modeling pic and maybe know how they run size-wise (I waaaaant them!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


----------



## olivia56

Thanks a lot Savannah , I can see the flats have really thin soles, definitely should do mines when they arrive 



Savannah said:


> here's one of mine, it will definitely keep the shoes looking great for a long time.


----------



## violinistgirl

Wow, thanks, Savannah. It looks fantastic!

I'll post my two Lanvins (sorry to those who've already seen them on another recent thread). I'm a bit iffy on the cross-strap right now. Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## lightblue84

Savannah said:


> here's one of mine, it will definitely keep the shoes looking great for a long time.



thanks for the pics savannah!


----------



## Savannah

you are welcome, ladies. i'll post all my lanvins when i get them back from the cobblers.


----------



## Savannah

here are my babies:


----------



## violinistgirl

^ beautiful!  love the lanvin flower arrangement, too


----------



## purse4u

OMG 
Savannah !!!!!! You have a wonderful collection!!!


----------



## japskivt

You have the most amazing collection! I WANT THEM!! Lucky girl! I have big feet and Barney's never has my size



Savannah said:


> here are my babies:


----------



## azia

Savannah said:


> here are my babies:



Holy Moly!!!


----------



## Savannah

you ladies are so sweet!


----------



## olivia56

Whoa, beautiful collection 
May I ask if patent are TTS?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Savannah

olivia56 said:


> Whoa, beautiful collection
> May I ask if patent are TTS?


 
thank you. i go 1/2 up on all my leather/patent leather, and a full size up on satins.


----------



## lotusflwr

Wow~ thanks for sharing everyone.  Never owned any Lanvins but I've admired them from afar as I can't justify spending that much on shoes atm!!  I guess I know the answer to this question will be the affirmative...but are they really worth the money?  And why?


----------



## LavenderIce

violinistgirl said:


> Wow, thanks, Savannah. It looks fantastic!
> 
> I'll post my two Lanvins (sorry to those who've already seen them on another recent thread). I'm a bit iffy on the cross-strap right now. Any thoughts are welcome


 
I love the cross strap!  They do not bother me at all.  



purse4u said:


> OMG
> Savannah !!!!!! You have a wonderful collection!!!


 
You sure do!  Your CLs rock too.  



lotusflwr said:


> Wow~ thanks for sharing everyone. Never owned any Lanvins but I've admired them from afar as I can't justify spending that much on shoes atm!! I guess I know the answer to this question will be the affirmative...but are they really worth the money? And why?


 
Yes, I believe they are worth the money because the quality is superb.  The leather is unbelievably soft and I love their shape.  However, all of the ones I have bought were on sale, so that makes it worth it for me.


----------



## lightblue84

*savannah *, Can I Ask You If You Use Your Yellow Ones Often Or Not ? Thanks


----------



## lotusflwr

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, I believe they are worth the money because the quality is superb.  The leather is unbelievably soft and I love their shape.  However, all of the ones I have bought were on sale, so that makes it worth it for me.



So how long is the typical life cycle?  I'm thinking these might be a good investment if I can save up


----------



## lightblue84

Savannah said:


> here are my babies:



CAN I ASK WHAT SEASON ARE YOUR SQUARE TOE ONES FROM?? THANKS


----------



## Savannah

lightblue84 said:


> *savannah *, Can I Ask You If You Use Your Yellow Ones Often Or Not ? Thanks


 
i just got them for spring so i have not worn them yet. i've tried them on with a few things and they are surprisingly wearable. it goes really well with white or navy top and jeans, also with navy dresses. if you look at jcrew.com, you can get some good ideas.


----------



## flower71

savannah, what a collection, thanks for sharing!!you actually got the last season and spring season, in every style!!I'm enjoying...


----------



## flower71

i've been eyeing the yellow flats too ...but scared of the colour??


----------



## purse4u

It's still so dreary & cold but I rebelled & ran very quickly in the rain in the criss cross pr on Valentine's Day.....atleast daylight savings is this weekend!!! Come on spring!!!


----------



## justwatchin

Your red's are beautiful *purse4u!*


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Ah, they're gorgeous.


----------



## mooks

junglejane said:


> does any of you fab lanvin girls have these?
> I would love to see a modeling pic and maybe know how they run size-wise (I waaaaant them!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!



I have these and normally wear a 39 in the flats but got these in a 39.5 as they came up small


----------



## Elly0216

purse4u said:


> I'm soooo ready for spring & can't wait to get back into ballet slippers and no socks! Let's look at our Lanvins & know warm days are on the way! I'm hoping I'm not the only one who's gone a bit nuts for these shoes & would love to see others collections  I recently got the mj's & the brown leather criss-cross at barneys - the ruby patents are from the gregorys sale - anyone looking forward to getting back into their Lanvins as much as I am?!? Let's see!!


 

gorgeous shoes! if you dont mind me asking how much did you get them on sale for? how much do lanvins typically go on sale for?


----------



## purse4u

Elly0216 said:


> gorgeous shoes! if you dont mind me asking how much did you get them on sale for? how much do lanvins typically go on sale for?


 
I was able to catch the last Gregorys 2 for 1 sale or 30% off one pair so the patents were 30% off $495 = $346.50 - Flats have always been a staple for me but I've really fallen in love w/ Lanvin


----------



## BagLover21

savannah - where did you find your yellows? i've been looking everywhere!


----------



## ilovemylife

*Savannah* Your Lanvin ballet collection is really nice. All of them.  
*Thank you everyone for sharing... *


----------



## ilovemylife

*These are mine. I bought double and triple for some of the same colors. I thought they will discontinue to do the ballet, that's why... but I was wrong. I will continue to wear them for a very long time. So comfortable!!*







*These are my older one. 
From top left, in velvet hiver 2005, in brown hiver 2002, in velvet hiver 2005. 
Second row from left, Ete 2003, Hiver 2007, in wedge ete 2006.*


----------



## Savannah

BagLover21 said:


> savannah - where did you find your yellows? i've been looking everywhere!


 
jeffrey atlanta.


----------



## lightblue84

ilovemylife said:


> *These are mine. I bought double and triple for some of the same colors. I thought they will discontinue to do the ballet, that's why... but I was wrong. I will continue to wear them for a very long time. So comfortable!!*



your collection is tdf ILML!!!!!! it's always a pleasure viewing it!!!!!!!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## purse4u

WOW - You ladies have really made my day...days!!!  Thank you so much for sharing!!!  ILML - you have such a beautiful collection - I love them all!!!


----------



## justwatchin

Your collection is amazing *ilovemylife!*


----------



## lolaluvsu

i love wearing them all the time. not just summer.


----------



## aki_sato

This is mine I wanted the bordeaux one but Gregory incorrectly sent me the red


----------



## lightblue84

lolaluvsu said:


> i love wearing them all the time. not just summer.



love your collection* lolaluvsu!*


----------



## mooks

aki_sato said:


> This is mine I wanted the bordeaux one but Gregory incorrectly sent me the red



Oh but the red are so much nicer!! I wanted the red myself but couldn't find them anywhere


----------



## japskivt

I just bought a pair at Barney's. I had them shipped to my parent's in NJ so I didn't pay sales tax. They are a saddle brown color. I love them! I'll post when they arrive.


----------



## lolaluvsu

thanks lightblue!


----------



## aki_sato

mooks said:


> Oh but the red are so much nicer!! I wanted the red myself but couldn't find them anywhere



Thanks *Mooks*
I have tried to love it but it just does not work 

Oh really?  Gregory does not have them anymore?
Not that I would recommend buying from them now after this painful experience


----------



## lightblue84

I Bought These This Week!!


----------



## mooks

aki_sato said:


> Thanks *Mooks*
> I have tried to love it but it just does not work
> 
> Oh really?  Gregory does not have them anymore?
> Not that I would recommend buying from them now after this painful experience



No none left in patent red.....I'm guessing yours weren't a 39. The good thing is you can sell them on eBay if you just aren't loving them and should get the vast majority of your money back



lightblue84 said:


> I Bought These This Week!!




Those are so beautiful! I bought them myself and returned them as I know I would just wreck them and the glitter was falling off


----------



## lightblue84

I Went To The Cobbler Last Week And He Put Vibram Thin Soles On My Black Flats . I Think He Did A Great Job. What Do You Think?


----------



## Savannah

just got these.


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow 
Savannah ---That blue is awesome & the sandals..love the wood heel!!!  Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## mooks

lightblue84 said:


> I Went To The Cobbler Last Week And He Put Vibram Thin Soles On My Black Flats . I Think He Did A Great Job. What Do You Think?



Fab job! Did you see my thread about the work Arty's in NY did on mine?


----------



## lightblue84

mooks said:


> Fab job! Did you see my thread about the work Arty's in NY did on mine?



YEAH, ARTY'S DID A GREAT JOB TOO!


----------



## mooks

I'm so glad I got them fixed because they are without doubt THE best ballet flats I've ever had


----------



## RRSC

Savannah said:


> just got these.


OMG where did you find these blue ones????


----------



## Savannah

^ at jeffrey's in atlanta. i'm sure ny has them too.


----------



## aki_sato

lightblue84 said:


> I Bought These This Week!!



GORGEOUS *lightblue84 

*Do you mind me asking where did you get those from?


----------



## aki_sato

mooks said:


> No none left in patent red.....I'm guessing yours weren't a 39. The good thing is you can sell them on eBay if you just aren't loving them and should get the vast majority of your money back



Ah okay..
Sorry to hear you missed out *Mooks..
*Yes, mine is 37..
Actually I have done so :shame: *hope this is okay to say as I am not trying to solicit my own listing..
Two days to go and the bids are only up to $10.50 *Ugh ush:

*mod please feel free to delete if this is not permitted..


----------



## lightblue84

aki_sato said:


> GORGEOUS *lightblue84
> 
> *Do you mind me asking where did you get those from?



I PM YOU


----------



## aki_sato

lightblue84 said:


> I PM YOU


 
I got them! 

Thank you *Lightblue*  *dreaming for one now


----------



## karo

My Black Patent Mary Janes


----------



## justwatchin

My most recent pair ordered from matchesfashion.com


----------



## JetSetGo!

Savannah! Those Blues are TDF!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

aki_sato said:


> This is mine I wanted the bordeaux one but Gregory incorrectly sent me the red



Ohhh! I LVE the red!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry for so many posts....

What is Gregory's? I must know!


----------



## justwatchin

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry for so many posts....
> 
> What is Gregory's? I must know!




http://www.gregorysshoes.com/


----------



## chanelbelle7

This might be a dumb question, but where can I buy Lanvin ballet flats and how much do the cost?


----------



## justwatchin

chanelbelle7 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but where can I buy Lanvin ballet flats and how much do the cost?



Barney's
Gregory's Shoes
MatchesFashion

I bought mine a few months ago when Gregory's had a buy one get one free and the last pair I bought was from matchesfashion.com. They run anywhere from $495 and up. The pair I bought from matchesfashion.com was around $465 with the exchange rate.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Bump. I love looking at this thread. : )


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks for bumping this itsmyworld - i love this thread too & with search broken you really helped me out - summer is finally here!!! time for our Lanvin!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I actually scrolled back specifically to find this. I have some new ones coming so I wanted to admire everyone's again. Glad it helped you as well.


----------



## sunny2

Savannah said:


> ^ at jeffrey's in atlanta. i'm sure ny has them too.


 
O M G SAVANNAH!!! 

Are those electric blue?! They are insane!


----------



## PurpleD

I went to Lanvin in Paris two weeks ago and saw these lovely ballet flats with black bows (http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/inde...emart&Itemid=1). To my disappointment, they were sold out in my size 

I was in Philly last weekend and found these shoes a local boutique (in my size!) and snapped them up! I was so excited to find them, and since theres no sales tax in PA I managed to save some cash as well. Im a happy puppy!


----------



## Karen5000

PurpleD said:


> I went to Lanvin in Paris two weeks ago and saw these lovely ballet flats with black bows (http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/inde...emart&Itemid=1). To my disappointment, they were sold out in my size
> 
> I was in Philly last weekend and found these shoes a local boutique (in my size!) and snapped them up! I was so excited to find them, and since theres no sales tax in PA I managed to save some cash as well. Im a happy puppy!


 
Purple, where in philly did you find them!? I have never even seen lanvin flats anywhere here. I wonder if they have any more left...and if you don't mind me asking were they on sale, or reg price? they are gorgeous by the way


----------



## PurpleD

Karen5000 said:


> Purple, where in philly did you find them!? I have never even seen lanvin flats anywhere here. I wonder if they have any more left...and if you don't mind me asking were they on sale, or reg price? they are gorgeous by the way


 
I found them at Adress (www.adressephiladelphia.com).  The shoes were full price and they had a few pairs left in black and gold.  The SA was very friendly and if you're not in Philly they can ship worldwide.


----------



## Raffaluv

I already posted these under "most recent purchases" but I'm so excited about them I wanted to show you all here too  These are an early Birthday gift to myself that I received yeseterday - I love them!! 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/ecnew/Co...CodArticolo=14


----------



## aki_sato

chanelbelle7 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but where can I buy Lanvin ballet flats and how much do the cost?





justwatchin said:


> Barney's
> Gregory's Shoes
> MatchesFashion
> 
> I bought mine a few months ago when Gregory's had a buy one get one free and the last pair I bought was from matchesfashion.com. They run anywhere from $495 and up. The pair I bought from matchesfashion.com was around $465 with the exchange rate.



To add:

Luisaviaroma (they have really nice selections )


----------



## aki_sato

Raffaluv said:


> I already posted these under "most recent purchases" but I'm so excited about them I wanted to show you all here too  These are an early Birthday gift to myself that I received yeseterday - I love them!!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/ecnew/Co...CodArticolo=14



Oooops, just saw this post..


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Bumping this up again! Show us more of your beautiful Lanvins!


----------



## aki_sato

Here are mine:
*Camel Leather, Red Patent and Silver Crackling Leather* 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=480537&d=1215345246


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks for letting me share mine. Got them on sale from Nordies
navy patent and red patent


----------



## aki_sato

bagmad73 said:


> Thanks for letting me share mine. Got them on sale from Nordies
> navy patent and red patent



Love your Navy 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rdgldy

*aki, bagmad-*love them!  enjoy!


----------



## brigadeiro

These are my Lanvin Bi-color Patent Rasberry shoes with metal stiletto heel  (please excuse the tiny pic)





I also have these Lanvin gladiator sandals (but bronze, not silver/pewter):


----------



## bellapsyd

can anyone post a modeling picture of the cross flats?


----------



## lily25

aki_sato said:


> To add:
> 
> Luisaviaroma (they have really nice selections )



And good prices, good packaging, and 24 h delivery!!! I still can't believe I ordered my flats on Friday evening and they arrived this morning!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ can you link me?  I am STALKING for lanvins and can't find sales ANYWHERE


----------



## tresjoliex

Wow, these are sooo cute.

And flats are SOO my thing. I'm tall and its mostly what I wear!

I'd love to grab these on sale!! Do they normally go on sale? And when?


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.htm


----------



## lily25

bellapsyd said:


> ^ can you link me?  I am STALKING for lanvins and can't find sales ANYWHERE



https://www.luisaviaroma.com/index....on=SPRING/SUMMER&gender=women&groupList=shoes

Don't faint when you see the sales!!! I'm thinking of getting another pair!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thanks ladies!  I can NEVER find my size (or what I assume is my size as this will be my first pair).  I'm a 37.5-38 in CL's....so I assume a 38 in these too?  IT'S NEVER IN STOCK!  I need to find these sales when they start! LOL.  Ugh.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi! Barneys.com has a couple pair on sale in tiny sizes - theyre infamous for cancelling orders but they have a couple cute styles


----------



## bellapsyd

^ for anyone with a size 35  GO !


----------



## letsgo

lily25 said:


> And good prices, good packaging, and 24 h delivery!!! I still can't believe I ordered my flats on Friday evening and they arrived this morning!



oh!! theyre cute! I'm thinking of getting them in white..can you please tell me if they're TTS? TIA!


----------



## lily25

letsgo said:


> oh!! theyre cute! I'm thinking of getting them in white..can you please tell me if they're TTS? TIA!



I went a whole size up. I usually am a perfect 38 but in French shoes (Lanvin and Louboutin) I need a whole size up. If you don't have very wide feet like mine maybe 1/2 size will do it.
Not only are they cute they are very well made, they smell heavenly and are sooo comfy!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^Lily, I ended up ordering the last pair of 39s Luisa via Roma had!  I can't wait for them to come in, which I imagine will take a while since I'm in the states!!


----------



## lily25

meggyg8r said:


> ^^Lily, I ended up ordering the last pair of 39s Luisa via Roma had!  I can't wait for them to come in, which I imagine will take a while since I'm in the states!!


 Yay! I'm so happy for you!!! Which pair did you get?

I think they will arrive in 4 days at most with Fed ex!

That's what they say:


> *Outside of Europe (Africa,                      North America, South America, Asia, Australia): Euro 50.00 + DDU:                      *
> Delivery within 2&#8211;4 working days by Federal Express www.fedex.com.


----------



## ruthieee

i'm looking to buy my first pair of ballet lanvins from Luisaviaroma, but is the standard shipping 50 euros? is there a promo code ? just trying my luck but the prices for the flats are pretty good.


----------



## meggyg8r

lily, I got the same ones you did! I just fell in love with them after seeing your pics!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ruthie, what the deal with shipping costs (at least this is how it was for me, I'm in the US) is that they figure the shipping costs into the price listed on the site.  It's not an additional 50 euros like the part lily copied and pasted.  The shoes I got were 178 euros and came out to 178 euros including shipping.  It's confusing but if you're in the US the shipping is already figured into their prices apparently.


----------



## ruthieee

meggyg8r said:


> ruthie, what the deal with shipping costs (at least this is how it was for me, I'm in the US) is that they figure the shipping costs into the price listed on the site.  It's not an additional 50 euros like the part lily copied and pasted.  The shoes I got were 178 euros and came out to 178 euros including shipping.  It's confusing but if you're in the US the shipping is already figured into their prices apparently.



thanks for the reply!
i was thinking 50 euros is a bit much but i'm just a bit confused, i'm in australia and my invoice came to 

item total &#8364; 148.33
SHIPPING COST¹ &#8364; 50.00
SUBTOTAL²  &#8364; 198.33

is this right?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^is the item listed on the site for 198 euros or 148 euros?  What they did with me is the item is listed on the site for 178 euros and then when i went to check out and put in my address it went down to 148,33 euros + 30 euros shipping.  I actually ordered 3 items so I was only charged the 30 euros for shipping once.  The other items reduced by the shipping cost but there was not an additional 30 euros charge for each item.  I'm still a little confused by it all but the price I paid for everything I got seems correct to me so I'm just going with the flow.


----------



## ruthieee

oh i get it now,

the shoes were listed for 190-something, and because my address is outside italy they minus the vat/tax which made it 148. shipping is still 50 euros though which is a lot  maybe i should buy more things.

thanks for your help!


----------



## meggyg8r

buying more things sounds like a good solution to me.   I actually bought a pair of shoes for my sister for Christmas! it's never too early to start shopping for that, right? lol


----------



## flower71

I think the shipping fees are free over 500 euros?? need to check that out, haven't been shopping lately...Show us your lanvins!


----------



## lily25

Customers within Europe have to pay taxes. For instance the pair I got is 
&#8364; 355.00 - 50% = &#8364; 178.00, plus &#8364;30 fror shipping = *&#8364;**208

*For customer outside Europe like Meggy it's
&#8364; 355.00 - 50% = &#8364; 178.00 but because she is at the US the total is &#8364; 148.33 because it's tax free, plus &#8364;50 for shipment = *&#8364;**198.33* (lucky bastard!!!)



> Shipments outside of the European                      Economic Community are exempt VAT (Italian Value Added Tax) BUT ARE                      SUBJECT TO IMPORT FEES


I don't know what are the import fees for the US citizens, but over here when I order something from the US the customs office can charge me up to 50% of the value...


----------



## meggyg8r

> I don't know what are the import fees for the US citizens, but over here when I order something from the US the customs office can charge me up to 50% of the value...


 
oh crap... I really hope they don't do that.  I guess that will be lesson learned then if they do!!!


----------



## lily25

It depends on the value declared, but i don't think the US customs are as exp as the Greek (impossible thieves...).


----------



## meggyg8r

haha.. who declares the value, the store that ships them?  I've never ordered anything from overseas...  I'll have to see if I can find any info on the US Customs website.


----------



## letsgo

Do any of you know if the CC company will charge you an extra percentage? cuz I just came back from Europe and all charges have an additional charge since it's overseas--so basically I'm wondering if this is considered shopping overseas? 

Also, do any of you know how the satin flats hold up? do they snag easily? I dont want a pair of satin if they wont last long


----------



## lily25

^ My CC company charged me extra when I shopped at London because I shopped in GBP not EUR... It depends on the bank's interest rates for exchanging currency. 

I've heard satins are prone to staining, so I would avoid them. What's the point of paying the same amount of money if they are going to look like s*it in a few days?


----------



## meggyg8r

well, my shoes will be here by 4:30PM EST.. I can't believe how fast they got shipped.  They were shipped on the 13th!!  FedEx called me yesterday and had me fill out a very short customs form and sent along their "analysis" of what I ordered which I'm sure determines how much duty I will have to pay.  I really hope it's not too much.. I'll post pics later this weekend even though you've already seen lily's!

oh btw, my CC company did charge me a little extra too.  It was included in the transaction, not a separate charge, so I'm assuming they used a higher conversion rate or something.  It ended up being $15-$18 more than what I calculated it should be.. oh well.  I got all the stuff I ordered at 70% off so a little bit extra won't hurt me too badly.


----------



## bellapsyd

i feel like a broken record...but...modeling pictures everyone ?


----------



## lily25

Meggy this is great news! I can't wait to see your new Lanvin flats. I hope they fit perfectly.
I think the price was excellent and it was a little miracle we were so lucky to snatch them at such a sale! Plus they are very classy flats and we will wear them for a long time, as long as we don't abuse them! 
I'm going Louboutin shopping tomorrow with hubby and I'm wearing them for the first time in public, yay!


----------



## meggyg8r

LILY!!! OMG it all came and that store is AMAZING!  It came in the big blue navy box you described and was packaged so so nicely.  The Lanvins fit PERFECTLY.  I am so glad you told me how the sizing worked for you, they are SO SO SO comfortable!!!!!  I am actaully wearing them right now   I will post pics later this weekend!


----------



## meggyg8r

Okay I got around to this way sooner than I thought I could.. these are the same ones that Lily posted a couple days ago, but they are MINE!


----------



## lily25

They look fantastic Meggy!!! I'm glad I was helpful with the size thing!!! Those French are really tricky with the size...
and... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

still stalkin black ones (leather or satin)  I think I would be a 38 (louboutin size)- PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me the second you guys see some int hat size on sale somewhere (incl ebay!)


----------



## Joke

Meggy you look so cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thank you lily and joke!!   and lily yes you were so, so helpful.  I'm so in love with these flats and I know this will not be my last pair of Lanvins!!!  Do you find that these run the same as your other Lanvins?


----------



## lily25

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ thank you lily and joke!!   and lily yes you were so, so helpful.  I'm so in love with these flats and I know this will not be my last pair of Lanvins!!!  Do you find that these run the same as your other Lanvins?


I had the Ribbon Ballet Flats,with the hidden wedge, but I accidentally destroyed those... Yes they run the same. 
I've heard the patents are not as soft as the ones we got, and I avoid them. I'll stick to the softer leather.
Although I do kinda love these... http://www.barneys.com/Elastic Thro...05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Lanvin&start=8&sz=1 even if they are patent and not flat...:shame:


----------



## lily25

bellapsyd said:


> still stalkin black ones (leather or satin)  I think I would be a 38 (louboutin size)- PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me the second you guys see some int hat size on sale somewhere (incl ebay!)



there is a python ballet flat pair at Barneys , but it is 8.5... and dark green, but the price is good.
http://www.barneys.com/Python Balle...10&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Lanvin&start=1&sz=1


----------



## bellapsyd

^thanks!  I just can't get  into  it though (and I tried- I NEED a nice pair of flats)


----------



## handbag addict

Hello Lanvin girls! I will be posting my lanvins soon...2 pairs can be seen in my bag showcase thread. If you girls are buying online except luisaviaroma there is another site called mytheresa.com which is German and i have ordered from them. They are prompt and have relatively reasonable prices!


----------



## xegbl

Do you guys know if the patents runs the same as the leather or do I have to get it half a size bigger?


----------



## lily25

handbag addict said:


> Hello Lanvin girls! I will be posting my lanvins soon...2 pairs can be seen in my bag showcase thread. If you girls are buying online except luisaviaroma there is another site called mytheresa.com which is German and i have ordered from them. They are prompt and have relatively reasonable prices!



I love My Teresa!  This is where I got my first pair of Lanvin!

They have fantastic customer service, and I 've been in their teal life boutique too, very helpful, and I highly recommend them!


----------



## lily25

xegbl said:


> Do you guys know if the patents runs the same as the leather or do I have to get it half a size bigger?


Exactly the same, only difference is that the patent is harder. Or so I've heard, never bought a patent pair of Lanvin flats...


----------



## meggyg8r

oh no.. now I've got another website to stalk for sale Lanvins?  my CC is going to hate me...


----------



## meggyg8r

I just have to post on here about that site I got my Lanvins at (LuisaviaRoma.com).  There wasn't a dustbag included in the box for my shoes but I didn't realize it until a couple days ago.  So I emailed them last night to ask if there was supposed to be one (of course, there was) and they are FedExing me a dustbag today.  They were so nice about it and very prompt in their emails and actions.  I would highly recommend them if you are looking to get yourself some Lanvins! They are actually still having a pretty good sale right now.  They have a lot of other good designer brands as well!

Thanks to lily for introducing me to that site!


----------



## lily25

Ooops sorry about the dustbag thing. Glad to hear they responded quickly, and they are sending you one!
They are very nice people, they even checked with me if everything arrived ok through email! I'm still amazed by their customer service. And I'm a very picky girl... I always send 1 million emails with question, and generally busting balls. I'm definitely buying stuff from them again.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I am the same way.. I hate to be annoying but I always have questions!  It's a lot of money to be shelling out so I think I should be able to ask my questions.  They were so great about it all and answered really fast.  I am definitely buying from them the next time they have a great sale (all my sizes are gone from the Lanvin flats or I definitely would have bought more!!)


----------



## ladydeluxe

navy patent ballerinas from f/w 07







metallic crackled silver ballerinas from s/s 08


----------



## lily25

Congrats!!! They look fabulous!


----------



## viba424

I got some Lanvin flats last week a NR.


----------



## bellapsyd

^nr?


----------



## viba424

I know. Must have been a fluke. Never seen that before. They were only pair...I looked at like every size.


----------



## meggyg8r

Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ahhh thanks!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just ordered 3 pairs of Lanvins from Barneys on sale... want to take bets on how many pairs get cancelled on me?  lol Barneys is notorious for doing that.. it makes me so frustrated sometimes..  I've literally been stalking their site for a week waiting for new flats to show up in my size and today some finally did.  I will take pics if any of them actually come in!!


----------



## lily25

Wow! Congrats Meggy! Woohoo more flats! I'm so excited!


----------



## bellapsyd

can anyone do me a favor and measure the insole of their 7.5 lanvins and size 8 lanvins?  That might help me with sizing!


----------



## rdgldy

Meggy, Barneys was amazing last time I ordered(about a week ago)-shipped within 2 days-good luck with your shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thanks! Last time I ordered they canceled my order after 3 days of waiting!!!  But the order before that, they shipped within 2!! They are very inconsistent with me!


----------



## MonAmie

I love them Army Green 2008.







Does someone know where I can find black ones? In leather


----------



## meggyg8r

bad news... got a letter from FedEx with customs fees   they're not outrageous, but just something I have to pay. boohoo.


----------



## meggyg8r

I finally got another pair!  A shipment from Barneys ACTUALLY came in today!  Woohoo!! They are the bronze leather flats.  SO adorable on, I love them!!!


----------



## lily25

meggyg8r said:


> I finally got another pair!  A shipment from Barneys ACTUALLY came in today!  Woohoo!! They are the bronze leather flats.  SO adorable on, I love them!!!


Wow! They look fab Meggy! Congrats again!!! You know how much I envy you , you Lanvin Junky!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha lily, you are my enabler!! You got me hooked on the junk


----------



## lily25

Nah... I'm just chipping dear, you are totally hooked.


----------



## meggyg8r

I know, didn't take very long, did it?


----------



## bellapsyd

oh I LOVE how the bronze look!  they could be like the black- an everyday shoe!


----------



## wannabemk

im going to get my first pair of lanvins and i dont know my size. ive heard that 37 would be a us 7 and so on. also do they run true to size? please help!


----------



## purse4u

love the bronze!!! sooo pretty! Congrats!!!


----------



## sneezz

wannabemk said:


> im going to get my first pair of lanvins and i dont know my size. ive heard that 37 would be a us 7 and so on. also do they run true to size? please help!



I take 1 size up from my regular size in my satin lanvins.  I haven't tried the leather ones out though, I hear others size up 1/2 to 1 size up in general.  HTH!

Nice lanvins meggy!


----------



## letsgo

meggyg8r said:


> I finally got another pair!  A shipment from Barneys ACTUALLY came in today!  Woohoo!! They are the bronze leather flats.  SO adorable on, I love them!!!



omg! totally cute!!  
I ordered these and they've arrived but I need to pick them up from Fedex  (I don't like waiting all day for them to deliver; last time i did, they said i wasnt home!! ) After seeing your pictures, I'm really excited!! =)


----------



## letsgo

On another note...

Does anyone think the metallic trend is going to die out soon?? 
I'm scared that I'll wear these (bronze colored) for a season and it'll be short-lived due to the metallic 'fad'


----------



## bellapsyd

since they aren't over the top, I think they'll be fine.  A good metallic can almost be like a neutral, KWIM?


----------



## lily25

letsgo said:


> On another note...
> 
> Does anyone think the metallic trend is going to die out soon??
> I'm scared that I'll wear these (bronze colored) for a season and it'll be short-lived due to the metallic 'fad'


  Metallics are fine as long as they are not too loud (electric blue metallic for instance!). Plus I don't think it's a fad.


----------



## rdgldy

I think metallics will always be around-they are acutally a great neutral.


----------



## meggyg8r

letsgo said:


> omg! totally cute!!
> I ordered these and they've arrived but I need to pick them up from Fedex  (I don't like waiting all day for them to deliver; last time i did, they said i wasnt home!! ) After seeing your pictures, I'm really excited!! =)


 
Post pics when you get them!! I'm actually at work wearing mine right now   I love them!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lily25 said:


> Metallics are fine as long as they are not too loud (electric blue metallic for instance!). Plus I don't think it's a fad.


 
I agree!  I think metallics make a great neutral (for example, the pair of flats I posted above).  They are a bronze-ish copper-ish gold and are very neutral.  They are more neutral than black or brown because I feel like they could go with both black and brown outfits.  I don't think it's a fad either!


----------



## Kallie Girl

I don't know if this has been discussed in this thread yet but it appears that Lanvin has made a change in the shoes. I have a pair from eBay that basically look like all the ones I've seen here. 

Today I received a pair I ordered from the Barney's site and there are some differences as follows: (1) The sole is a very highly polished black; (2) The label inside doesn't say 2008 but has the Lanvin address; (3) the outer heel is about 1/4" high instead of being totally flat; and (4) The inside appears to have more padding.

It seems like they have upgraded them a bit ...


----------



## bellapsyd

^pictures please?


Anyone know of any current or better yet, upcoming sales (better b/c I can prepare and maybe catch my size!)


----------



## Kallie Girl

bellapsyd said:


> ^pictures please?
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any current or better yet, upcoming sales (better b/c I can prepare and maybe catch my size!)


 
Until I can take some pics... here is a link to a pair like mine on Barney's site .... the label and heel are visible if you click to enlarge the image.

http://barneys.com/Metallic Ballet Flat/15110.5385,default,pd.html?cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN


----------



## bellapsyd

can someone with a size 38 measure the distance from heel to toe for me?  (no where to try them on, so I am trying to gauge my best estimate for size!)


----------



## Kallie Girl

bellapsyd said:


> can someone with a size 38 measure the distance from heel to toe for me? (no where to try them on, so I am trying to gauge my best estimate for size!)


 
I had trouble figuring my size, too. I usually wear a U.S. 6 but have found that in Birkenstocks and Lanvin flats I take a 37. I don't know if that's of any help......


----------



## Kallie Girl

wannabemk said:


> im going to get my first pair of lanvins and i dont know my size. ive heard that 37 would be a us 7 and so on. also do they run true to size? please help!


 
For me the 37 was a US 6. I always wear a 6 but in European sizes I wear a 37 ... in Birkenstocks and the Lanvins.


----------



## Kallie Girl

meggyg8r said:


> I finally got another pair! A shipment from Barneys ACTUALLY came in today! Woohoo!! They are the bronze leather flats. SO adorable on, I love them!!!


 
I'm trying to figure out the color of the bronze. Are they pretty much the color in your photo? They look fairly light in color ???


----------



## meggyg8r

They are actually more of a gold, not bronze.  They are a pretty pale gold, but not as pale as in these pictures.  Kind of hard to describe but it's a really neutral and beautiful shade of gold.  I wish it came out better in the pictures.  Maybe it's my computer screen..


----------



## letsgo

I just bought a pair of current season, black patent lanvins from NR for $80 just now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They're worn and refinished but look brand new! except they're re-soled...lol (it's still worth it though, right..???) 










Do you guys think the re-sole job Nordstrom had done was good? or should I try to take it to the cobbler and have him put rubber soles on? 




^It's loose on me around teh heel since its a size 7 and i normally wear size 6 LOLLL, plannign to take it to the cobbler to see what he can do to make it fit better


----------



## letsgo

Kalliegirl,

here are pictures of my bronze lanvin, and an attempt to give you a better idea of what 'bronze' is--I think the 2nd picture is quite accurate. its a really pretty color! but im returning mine because I dont think it goes well with my skin tone.. 



 



hope it helps! 




now that I look really closely,...I think my patent black pair is a 38!!!! I usually wear 36, and the size sticker said size 7!! so I guess I'm REALLY sizing up....hahaha


----------



## meggyg8r

*letsgo*, I think the re-sole job is fine.  It will wear out eventually and then you can worry about re-soling it.  I don't think there's any need to mess with it right now.

I also think the color in your 2nd picture is pretty close to true color.  I still think the shoes have a little more rosy tint to them.  I'm sorry you have to take them back!! I love the color and they are so pretty.


----------



## avedashiva

letsgo said:


> I just bought a pair of current season, black patent lanvins from NR for $80 just now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They're worn and refinished but look brand new! except they're re-soled...lol (it's still worth it though, right..???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the re-sole job Nordstrom had done was good? or should I try to take it to the cobbler and have him put rubber soles on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^It's loose on me around teh heel since its a size 7 and i normally wear size 6 LOLLL, plannign to take it to the cobbler to see what he can do to make it fit better


 

Wow what a great find! Congrats! The soles look great! What NR did you find them at? And do you mind posting the sku on the bottom of the shoe. I can't reat it from your pic.
Thanks!


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone have a modeling picture of a square toe satin one?  I'm debating buying on off line, but need to see how it looks in a pic first!  Please help!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just ordered 2 more pairs of flats   although, one was from Barneys so who knows if that will come in.  The other is from eBay so I know I'll be getting those!  I'll post pics when they come in.  I have GOT to stop buying flats now, for real!  Although, the price of these two combined doesn't even equal the full price of 1 pair of normal flats, so I feel okay about it.


----------



## lily25

Well If you ever decide to get rid of a pair you know we wear the same size, and you know your flats are in good hands (or feet) lol!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, you'll be the first one I let know, lily!!


----------



## bellapsyd

asking again- sorry for the redundancy- I'm looking at a pair of square toe ballet ones online- can anyone post a modeling picture of them in the square toes?  I LOVE the round and am uncertain about the squares!


----------



## bellapsyd

got my first pair!  black square toe satins...but even though they fit ok, when I walk downstairs they fly off...misjudged the size by a half   selling on ebay! 

My question is, the backs come up so high and they HURT.   How do you break in that stifness quickly?


----------



## sneezz

^ I stuck on some foot petals and they're great now, only I still can't wear them at work cuz of the lack of arch support.


----------



## beck77

I wanted to bid on a lanvin ballet flats on ebay but i am not sure if it's authentic.
anyone can help me here? thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-NEW-BOX-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

in addition, i normally wear size 36, will this be big for me? 
first time buying lanvin so i need help. thanks.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those look authentic, however I think they are going to be too big on you.  I go up a full size but I think a size and a half may be just a tad too much.  If you have never tried them on before I wouldn't chance it with a pair from ebay.


----------



## sneezz

^ot but just noticed your wedding is going to be on Halloween!  Mine was on 10/29 hehe.


----------



## beck77

thanks so much.  
size is alway a problem. i alway see nice one online but I am alway not sure what size to go for. >"<
thanks for the advice.


----------



## meggyg8r

sneezz said:


> ^ot but just noticed your wedding is going to be on Halloween!  Mine was on 10/29 hehe.



Halloween is my fav holiday and it just so happened to be on a Saturday next year.. I thought "no way, this couldn't have worked out better!!!!!"


----------



## viba424

This is my 500th post!   Whoot Whoot!  


I am seriously drooling over everyones photos. Meggy8....I am wanting to see photos of you newest lanvins..........I thought you got another pair after the bronze?

While I really like the different styles of Lanvin pumps out there, I do think flats are the superstars. 

What I wouldnt do for a tan pair.    What would the color be called? Whiskey? I havent seen much of that color around at all lately. Maybe its a seasonal color?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I did.. Barneys cancelled them, however. Yay me!


----------



## rdgldy

new Lanvin ballet flats:


----------



## bellapsyd

there is a gorgey pair of light blue ones on ebay, but they need to be resoled....but the seller wont send me pics of the bottom! should i consider that a warning and not bid?


----------



## viba424

bellapsyd said:


> there is a gorgey pair of light blue ones on ebay, but they need to be resoled....but the seller wont send me pics of the bottom! should i consider that a warning and not bid?


 
Sounds shady. I wonder why they wont! What did they say? I think an ebay seller's willingness to respond to potential customers is a test of what is to come. I wouldnt - but thats me.  

The question would be, can any TPFers show you an examples of unprotected soles that are really worn out? If there is a point where they become too far gone?


----------



## meggyg8r

*rdgldy* LOVE those!!

*bella* I'm with viba.. if they are being this difficult now, imagine if there's a problem with your order?  If I ask a seller a question and they are an a** about it, I refuse to buy from them, no matter how much I want what they are selling.  It's all about customer service, they want to sell those things as bad as you want to buy them and if they can't show you respect they don't deserve your money.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ that's what i figured.  as good of a price as it is- im refraining


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I bet what you want will pop up again.  That, or something else will come along!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

the elusive size 38's LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yeah, I have a rough time finding 39s too.


----------



## aki_sato

beck77 said:


> I wanted to bid on a lanvin ballet flats on ebay but i am not sure if it's authentic.
> anyone can help me here? thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-NEW-BOX-MAGENTA-BALLET-FLATS-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ170259892475QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> in addition, i normally wear size 36, will this be big for me?
> first time buying lanvin so i need help. thanks.



Generally Lanvin runs so small..I always take 37 - 37/5 depending on the materials (satin, leather, patent) and at the beginning, I always feel my toes are right at the end so I tried 38 and it fits soooo much better in the front but the back was really funny..like there is this excess slump of leather..it fits me because of the elastic however it is just weird cos my heels dont fill the back..

So I think if you are size 36 it will be too big for you..

HTH


----------



## viba424

So I have one pair and have not worn them extensively outside, until I get them vibramed. The elastic shoves the shoe backward a bit. I do love the way they fit because I cant stand loose fit shoes because Im afraid they will fall off and it makes my feet cramp a little. 

The backs of my Lanvins hit me mid heel - not at the top of my heel. It is comfortable but seems low compared to how I would think elastic-trim flats would fit - is that how they fit everyone else?


----------



## Gatsby

I've always wondered about Lanvins, everyone talks about them and I have been working on getting Chanel flats.  So today, I found myself getting these Lanvins and I must say, wow, cute and comfortable!  They seem to feel padded and "weighty" for a ballet flat, thanks everyone for introducing me to them!  

http://www.barneys.com/Bow%20Ballet%20Flat/15110.5387,default,pd.html


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I think I would like the lower hitting heel.  The higher and stiffer it is (a la square toe satins IMO), the more painful!!

**Anyone know hen the next lanvin sale will  be?  I need to hit Barney's sale before everyone else t his time! LOL- I'm always too late!


----------



## Gatsby

I walked through a mall after buying them and so far, really comfortable!  I could see how a high stiff heel would hurt, absolutely.  Are you saying Lanvins go on sale?  That would be a nice thing.


----------



## viba424

Gatsby - those shoes are gourgeous! Ive not seen that style before. They have a nice stitching detail too.

More will go on sale sometime, Im sure. One thing I know for sure is that I would never be allowed to but them full price (my DH would never understand that!)

About the heel - I agree, at least its not hitting on the achilles tendon. I dont mind the lower cut because it still says on really well.


----------



## Gatsby

Viba, believe me I can't buy them all the time  it takes planning and unfortunately, by the time I can finally buy the shoes I want, they're gone or sold out in my size.  When I finally went to get the Chanel flats I wanted, of course they were out in my size, my second choice was gone as well and I was really bummed.  Walking around I saw three or four pair of Lanvins and thought these were cute so tried them on and miracle of miracles they had them!  I am a really common size, 8 1/2 or 39 and it seems so is everyone else.  

Thanks for the heads up on sales, that would make such a difference, I saw a few on sale online at Barneys, but your points about where the shoe hits in the back make me think it might be best to try them on first.


----------



## meggyg8r

All the Lanvins I have bought have been on sale.  I am a 39 as well, 8 US.  I can fit into a 38.5 but prefer a 39.  Both are super common sizes so I have to be quick!!!


----------



## Gatsby

^^^
Ha!  See?  You say 39 and you can see the concern on the SA's face, especially after he's told you they're out three or four times on each one you've asked for 

But you give me hope - you've bought Lanvins on sale and in a 39, that's pretty lucky!


----------



## Woozy

BagLover21 said:


> Here are mine ladies!!! Absolutely ADORE Lanvin!!!


 

omg those r so cute!!! especially the pink ones


----------



## bellapsyd

how does everyone feel about the maryjane flats?


----------



## bellapsyd

just won an auction for them!


----------



## lorrmich

*Gatsby*,they are fabulous.  I have been eyeing those on Barney's and just sold a pair of CL's on ebay so I may be able to figure a way to purchase.  I am hesitating because I have not purchased Lanvin's before.  I am a US 8.5 and an 38.5 or 39 in CL's.  Do yoiu think the 39 is the right size for me.


----------



## lorrmich

bellapsyd said:


> just won an auction for them!


 

Congrats!!  I was eyeing that auction but chickened out becuase I am unsure of my size.  Post some modeling pics please!


----------



## Gatsby

lorrmich said:


> *Gatsby*,they are fabulous. I have been eyeing those on Barney's and just sold a pair of CL's on ebay so I may be able to figure a way to purchase. I am hesitating because I have not purchased Lanvin's before. I am a US 8.5 and an 38.5 or 39 in CL's. Do yoiu think the 39 is the right size for me.


 
I hope you get them, you will really love wearing them, seriously.  I had never owned Lanvins before either and it's interesting, you the Cole Haan Nike Air feeling?  They are sort of like that in the sole and the bow is really charming, makes me want to wear cashmere cardigans   I do think the 39 will be a nice comfortable fit for you, it is for me and it sounds like we're the same size.  

_Audrey Hepburn thought a too tight shoe was unflattering on the foot, so she wore her shoes a half size larger - who knew?_


----------



## bellapsyd

lorrmich said:


> Congrats!!  I was eyeing that auction but chickened out becuase I am unsure of my size.  Post some modeling pics please!



I'm unsure of my size too!   Hopefully these won't be like my last lanvins and will actually fit!


----------



## meggyg8r

lorrmich said:


> *Gatsby*,they are fabulous.  I have been eyeing those on Barney's and just sold a pair of CL's on ebay so I may be able to figure a way to purchase.  I am hesitating because I have not purchased Lanvin's before.  I am a US 8.5 and an 38.5 or 39 in CL's.  Do yoiu think the 39 is the right size for me.



If you're a US 8.5 you're most likely a 39.5 in Lanvin, unless you have pretty narrow feet.  I am a US 8 and wear a 39 in Lanvin, and I can make a 38.5 work, but prefer a 39.  My feet aren't very wide, either.


----------



## meggyg8r

Gatsby said:


> ^^^
> Ha!  See?  You say 39 and you can see the concern on the SA's face, especially after he's told you they're out three or four times on each one you've asked for
> 
> But you give me hope - you've bought Lanvins on sale and in a 39, that's pretty lucky!



Just gotta stalk Barneys, eBay, and I got 1 pair on sale from Luisaviaroma.com, but I'm not sure I will buy from them again because they are overseas and shipping and customs are expensive.  But they have great customer service and ship ridiculously quickly so I may still buy from them if it's a great deal or they have something I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## lorrmich

Sorry this may be the wrong place to ask this, but I am confused. The first is patent and listed for $530 and the second for $500.  (Then there appears to be a leather version for $515) The shape looks different but I don't know what that means irl.  Is there a difference to the fit, the comfort, the look?  I want to order from Barney's and I think I will order the one with the bow, but I was wondering if anyone can help educate me or point me to a place.  TIA





http://www.barneys.com/Patent Ballet Flat/15110.5357,default,pd.html


----------



## mooks

The first pair are new season and the second pair are from the summer or last winter hence the slight price difference. TBH if you've an older pair and it's your size then nab them as the new shape isn't great


----------



## lorrmich

oh, I see.  thanks for the info.  You are right.  The cheaper ones are not in stock in anything close to my size.


----------



## letsgo

Lorrmich, I have the first pair and the difference is that there is a slightly thicker sole. It's more stiff and doesn't curl up as much as the previous seasons.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ is that a good or bad thing in your opinion?


----------



## viba424

I havent seen the newest ones, but they do look a little different online. I wonder if they are trying to do something different to the sole so we all dont have to go out and get them resoled ourselves, you think? That would be nice anyway - after all how much they cost. I still havent gotten mine resoled yet.

I dont know if its worth another thread, but Id like to know what is the best price everyones gotten on a pair of Lanvins. It looks like generally $200 is about the lowest for a new pair that Ive heard of. Im interested in hearing what everyone else has seen out there - especially because I know many of you have multiple pairs! Or do most people pay full price?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^I read on here someone got a new pair from Nordstrom Rack for $185 including tax.  But yes, $200 is about as low as it's going to go for a brand new pair of Lanvin flats, if you can even snag those.  They pop up on Barneys every so often but the orders never go through.


----------



## meggyg8r

BTW, the cheapest pair I've gotten was $220 (no tax or shipping from Barneys--this order actually did go through!)


----------



## viba424

$220? Thats pretty good. What color did you get for that price? The bronze ones? (I remember the pic). Yeah, that $185 was me. Ha ha. I still think that was steep (for a cheapie like me!) But I figure I wanted to try them because I know how amazing they are supposed to be and this was probably my only chance, so I got them (dark green) rather than holding out for the elusive black at full price, etc. The green is actually quite cool. They make me feel tan...yay!

I also remember somebody got a refurbished pair for $79. That was like a total freak of nature occurrence! Glad it was a tPFer.

I wonder how much luck people have in the Barneys store itself. I would think it would be a lot better. I live near one, I should start going there more often. However Im not sure how often they have a sale. I think there are more frequently sale items online but they are more picked over.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that's right!!! You changed your avatar so I forgot it was you 

Yep, $220 was for the bronze ones.  

Oh man, if I could find a pair of Lanvins for $79 I might keel over and die.  Being refurbished kind of sucks but I'm sure I'd get over it for $79.

I've never been to a Barneys and I certainly don't have one near me.  I wonder if they do have better stuff in the store!!  At least they couldn't cancel your order on you since you will have the item in hand when buying...... not bitter.............


----------



## viba424

I think Barneys seriously needs to upgrade their website. I wonder if they leave sold out items posted because otherwise it would look like they only have six things on sale!

And $185 is before vibraim. Im still a little sore about having to do that.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I hear ya.. I'm waiting until I wear the soles out to do that.  Otherwise I just can't justify it to myself yet!!


----------



## viba424

I thought some people said do it right away? Anyway you're fine, Im sure.

One good thing though, is that almost every item Ive seen on sale online at Barneys is the same price in the store - so at least you dont have to think that youre paying more. But yes, I guarantee there is a lot more inventory in the store than online.


----------



## meggyg8r

viba424 said:


> I thought some people said do it right away? Anyway you're fine, Im sure.


 
I decided to chance it.  I hope it doesn't backfire on me!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Just posted this in the shoe deals section but thought some of you Lanvin fans may be interested.  This is my size and I hate to pass up such a good price but I think they have too much wear for me to handle (I am so OCD about my clothing it's ridiculous).  I really hope one of you can snatch up this great price!!

This is a great price for Lanvin flats, but they are extremely used. $79 and $89 BIN but be prepared for lots of signs of wear. They are in a very popular size, too.. 38.5:

$79 BIN 38.5 Taupe Leather:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-taupe-leather-ballet-flats-38-5-BNY-530-RETAIL_W0QQitemZ270277206737QQcmdZViewItem?hash=it em270277206737&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240 %3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14







$89 BIN 38.5 Brown Patent:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-brown-patent-ballet-flats-38-5-BNY-510-RETAIL_W0QQitemZ270277204879QQcmdZViewItem?hash=it em270277204879&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240 %3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## viba424

Wow. I seriously considered it for a second, but Im sure once I opened the box Id be disappointed. Especially because they are purely barefoot shoes. Could be gross. They look like they were worn harrrd.


----------



## rdgldy

great price, but there is such a thing as too used!


----------



## letsgo

I was the one who got the refurbished one for $79, lol. But guess what??? I found a new pair today @ NR for $180! hahaha. I'm quite happy  My collection is starting to grow now, yay!


----------



## meggyg8r

rdgldy said:


> great price, but there is such a thing as too used!


 
That's why I didn't get them.. I couldn't deal with how used they are!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

letsgo said:


> I was the one who got the refurbished one for $79, lol. But guess what??? I found a new pair today @ NR for $180! hahaha. I'm quite happy  My collection is starting to grow now, yay!


 
Congrats!!


----------



## rdgldy

letsgo, that's great.  $180 is a steal for a new pair!


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh, this is more an ebay rant- but someone bought a pair of lanvins from me a few days ago and still hasnt paid OR answered any of my emails.


----------



## viba424

There is a pair of red patent square toe lanvin ballet flats at Chicago Nordstrom Rack in the size 10.5 section (I forget - I think they were 41.5), but they seemed like they could pass for smaller. I think they were 2007's. I saw them before and posted it, then they disappeared and now theyre back if anyone wants them. They were $179. They are in the regular area, where you have to ask for the left one - not the designer area. (312) 377-5500.


----------



## purse4u

viba424 said:


> There is a pair of red patent square toe lanvin ballet flats at Chicago Nordstrom Rack in the size 10.5 section (I forget - I think they were 41.5), but they seemed like they could pass for smaller. I think they were 2007's. I saw them before and posted it, then they disappeared and now theyre back if anyone wants them. They were $179. They are in the regular area, where you have to ask for the left one - not the designer area. (312) 377-5500.


 
Thanks for posting Viba - the square toes are great but I had to return a pair in brown this summer b/c I felt like they ran rather small - what a fab price though!  I'm so happy to see this post still going!


----------



## avedashiva

viba424 said:


> There is a pair of red patent square toe lanvin ballet flats at Chicago Nordstrom Rack in the size 10.5 section (I forget - I think they were 41.5), but they seemed like they could pass for smaller. I think they were 2007's. I saw them before and posted it, then they disappeared and now theyre back if anyone wants them. They were $179. They are in the regular area, where you have to ask for the left one - not the designer area. (312) 377-5500.


 
Thanks for posting


----------



## lorrmich

Well I'll keep the post going by saying thank you to all you lovely ladies.  And especially *meggyg8r* and *gatsby* for sizing recommendations.  I ordered the shoes gatsby got from Barneys (the black patent with the bow) and I love them and have gotten a number of compliments already.  My first pair of Lanvin.  Thanks to the many enablers in this thread.  I clearly see another "passion" in the making.  I have to have more!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*lorrmich* you are too welcome!!!  I'm so glad you love your Lanvins.  Welcome to the addiction!!!! hehe


----------



## Gatsby

lorrmich said:


> Well I'll keep the post going by saying thank you to all you lovely ladies. And especially *meggyg8r* and *gatsby* for sizing recommendations. I ordered the shoes gatsby got from Barneys (the black patent with the bow) and I love them and have gotten a number of compliments already. My first pair of Lanvin. Thanks to the many enablers in this thread. I clearly see another "passion" in the making. I have to have more!!!


 
lorrmich congratulations!!!  They really are eye-catching, love them, I wore mine on a trip this week and I will say the heel stretched a little bit from all the walking through airports.  Not sure I would wear them through airports like that again because I like them so much!  Congratulations, they dress up any outfit!


----------



## Gatsby

viba424 said:


> So I have one pair and have not worn them extensively outside, until I get them vibramed. The elastic shoves the shoe backward a bit. I do love the way they fit because I cant stand loose fit shoes because Im afraid they will fall off and it makes my feet cramp a little.
> 
> The backs of my Lanvins hit me mid heel - not at the top of my heel. It is comfortable but seems low compared to how I would think elastic-trim flats would fit - is that how they fit everyone else?


 
Can someone explain to me why it seems a good idea to get the Lanvins resoled when they're new?  I've worn my new Lanvins all week, lots of walking, they seem fine but is there something I should be aware of?


----------



## lorrmich

I wonder if it is older shoes/years that they talk about because I was looking at the sole of mine tonight and thinking they did not look thin or flimsy to me.  I was wondrering the same thing gatsby.


----------



## lily25

Gatsby said:


> Can someone explain to me why it seems a good idea to get the Lanvins resoled when they're new?  I've worn my new Lanvins all week, lots of walking, they seem fine but is there something I should be aware of?


Me too I wear my lanvins a lot and even my older pair is not very worn. I don't think resoling is for everyone. Some ppl wear out soles quicker than others. My mother for instance she wears out all her shoes, she is the queen of resoling. And she is a tiny petite woman. I'm twice her size, and all my shoes are like new when you look at the soles. Even my CLs, the only look a little dusty...


----------



## meggyg8r

I did not resole my Lanvins when they were new.  I am not planning on it until I can tell there is considerable wear and "it is time."  I just didn't see the point of it!  Now, on the other hand, I re-soled my pair of wedding CLs before wearing them because of a couple reasons: 1, I wasn't planning on wearing them outside beforehand to get them scratched up so they were going to be quite slippery, and 2, I couldn't bear the thought of ruining the soles of my perfect wedding shoes with scratches.  It's silly, but that's how my mind works. lol.  My other pairs of CLs I will wear for a while and then send them in for re-soling.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh, btw, I ordered some Lanvin flats on Barneys.com this morning.. please keep your fingers crossed for me that the order doesn't get cancelled!!!


----------



## Gatsby

^^^We're routing for you, are they on sale?  Hope the Lanvins are on their way to you!!!  And thanks meggyg8r, lorrimich and I were really wondering if we needed to resole our _new shoes?!  _


----------



## viba424

meggyg8r said:


> oh, btw, I ordered some Lanvin flats on Barneys.com this morning.. please keep your fingers crossed for me that the order doesn't get cancelled!!!


 
Which ones did you order?


----------



## meggyg8r

Yes, they were on sale for $200.  They are the red patent ones.  I've been wanting some bright ones and some patent ones, so this is both in one! haha.  Let me see if they are still on the site.....

http://www.barneys.com/Patent%20Ballet%20Flat/15110.5356,default,pd.html

I'm really not holding my breath, to be honest.  I tried ordering these probably 3 weeks ago and they got canceled.  I don't know how they keep popping up in the system unless they keep getting bought and returned.  It's really annoying!!


----------



## avedashiva

meggyg8r said:


> Yes, they were on sale for $200. They are the red patent ones. I've been wanting some bright ones and some patent ones, so this is both in one! haha. Let me see if they are still on the site.....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Patent Ballet Flat/15110.5356,default,pd.html
> 
> I'm really not holding my breath, to be honest. I tried ordering these probably 3 weeks ago and they got canceled. I don't know how they keep popping up in the system unless they keep getting bought and returned. It's really annoying!!


 
Good luck you never know!


----------



## goodmornin

So I just ordered my first pair of Lanvin flats - after being a fan of their heels - I've decided to jump onto the flats bandwagon!

http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/15110.5319,default,pd.html

I wear my heels down a bit - all my shoes are completely worn to the sole so I think I'll get these vibram'd first before their first wear.

I've learned my lesson! I though I'd just wear my chloe flats until they needed to be resoled - except when I took them to the cobbler - he said that it'd be around $100 to repair since the sole was already softening and changing shape! Prevention is better than cure if I know I'm going to resole them in the future anyway.


----------



## bellapsyd

got my black mary jane ones today!!!


----------



## viba424

I took mine in to be resoled today even though they are new. The heels seemed abnormally thin, almost like I could see the dark leather through the sole. They decided to do a full sole in thin dark brown vibraim. They showed me the material, it seems like a really flexible yet sturdy with a faint texture to it. 

The cost...40 BUCKS! Barf!!! Im not to happy with that, but at least it will be over and done with. I guess thats the price you pay in the big city.

I actually think the dark brown vibraim is the way to go. The original sole is brown, and I think it will look more natural that way. Im glad they were out of black. Did I mention it was 40 BUCKS?!? 

Ill take a pic tomorrow night when I get them back.


Congrats bellapsyd on the new mary janes!


----------



## meggyg8r

goodmornin said:


> So I just ordered my first pair of Lanvin flats - after being a fan of their heels - I've decided to jump onto the flats bandwagon!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/15110.5319,default,pd.html
> 
> I wear my heels down a bit - all my shoes are completely worn to the sole so I think I'll get these vibram'd first before their first wear.
> 
> I've learned my lesson! I though I'd just wear my chloe flats until they needed to be resoled - except when I took them to the cobbler - he said that it'd be around $100 to repair since the sole was already softening and changing shape! Prevention is better than cure if I know I'm going to resole them in the future anyway.



I hate to be Negative Nancy here, but Barneys has cancelled my last 4 orders for sale Lanvin flats so don't get your hopes up too high for these   Barneys is notorious for not updating their online stock so lots of orders get canceled.  I really really hope these come through for you--I love the cracked silver!!  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## viba424

meggyg8r said:


> I hate to be Negative Nancy here, but Barneys has cancelled my last 4 orders for sale Lanvin flats so don't get your hopes up too high for these  Barneys is notorious for not updating their online stock so lots of orders get canceled. I really really hope these come through for you--I love the cracked silver!! Good luck!!!!!


 
I should just PM you guys if I ever see a pair in the store then you can call there - I live near a Barneys. I think their website is so frustrating - seems like you are always getting your hopes up.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I would LOVE a pair of gold or silver in 37.5!!!


----------



## beck77

ladies, i need some advice. recently i saw a lavin which is satin and patent on sale on ebay, but now i am thinking if i should go ahead and buy it.
coz I am living in Singapore, it tend to rain quite a lot here these days.
i wanted a lanvin which i can wear often so do you think satin will get spoilt easily and also given the weather over here.
need some advice since it's going to be my first pair.
thanks


----------



## beck77

one more query, will my purchase get tax when I purchase online - myteresa and have it ship to NY, US?
wanted to buy a gift for friend and wanted to ship direct to her.


----------



## Gatsby

Beck, satin Lanvins in the rain, not so sure.  Can you put the shoes in your bag and put them on indoors?  I say this because I live in a rainy climate and satin shoes are definitely buyable but not to wear when running to and from the car, walking through wet parking lots, loading a car with bags, those pretty satin shoes would be soaking in no time and never recover.  That's the climate where I am though, perhaps yours is not as wet. 

As for tax, not sure but typically you are not charged tax if the store you are ordering from does not have a physical location in the state you ship to.


----------



## beck77

thanks for the advice. it tends to rain more now over here in Singapore  and I am someone who do not bring umbrella at all. ^^

thanks for the advice on tax issue. appreciate your help.


----------



## meggyg8r

You won't be charged tax if you order from mytheresa.com but your friend will be assessed customs charges in NY.  So, in effect, she will have to pay money to receive her shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

Also, I would stick with leather or patent leather for the flats if it is quite rainy.  Satin can get ruined so easily.


----------



## beck77

meggyg8r - thanks. can i check how to calculate the custom fees? the shoes is around 150 euros. 

ok, then i better stick to looking out for leather and patent one. just have to give up the satin one.


----------



## viba424

So I got my Lanvins back from the shoe doctor. I really hate shoe repair shops! It seems like their work is always so crude and sloppy. Maybe Im overly paranoid. 

Anyway, Im pretty pleased with my full sole vibraim. It looks and feels good, and thankfully now I have no reason to go back to the shoe shop. Im loving the brown too. Now I dont have to sweat about wearing thru the sole.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think they look good!  I'm definitely getting it done after I wear mine down a little more.  I imagine the rubber will make them even a bit more comfortable.


----------



## meggyg8r

beck77 said:


> meggyg8r - thanks. can i check how to calculate the custom fees? the shoes is around 150 euros.
> 
> ok, then i better stick to looking out for leather and patent one. just have to give up the satin one.


 
They have a way of calculating it but it is super confusing to the general public.  Count on it being at minimum $25.  I paid close to $60 but I had 2 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Gatsby

I was at Nordstrom and asked the shoe SA about vibram soles for the Lanvins, he said because of the leather bottom, even though it's a nice sole, it would be a good idea to have the vibram soles added to protect the shoe from the rainy weather (Pacific Northwest).  He quoted $16.50 for a half sole.  I didn't ask for the full sole although I'm thinking now maybe that's better, but he said I could bring them in and their shoe repair people stop by every day and pick up the shoes and bring them back the next day.  I like this plan because I feel like Nordstrom would back it up.  He suggested wearing them a couple of times first to have the shoe conform to the foot a little bit then add the vibram.  Interesting, never knew!


----------



## viba424

Gatsby said:


> I was at Nordstrom and asked the shoe SA about vibram soles for the Lanvins, he said because of the leather bottom, even though it's a nice sole, it would be a good idea to have the vibram soles added to protect the shoe from the rainy weather (Pacific Northwest). He quoted $16.50 for a half sole. I didn't ask for the full sole although I'm thinking now maybe that's better, but he said I could bring them in and their shoe repair people stop by every day and pick up the shoes and bring them back the next day. I like this plan because I feel like Nordstrom would back it up. He suggested wearing them a couple of times first to have the shoe conform to the foot a little bit then add the vibram. Interesting, never knew!


 
That sounds like a good way of doing it. Im sure they will do a better job on your shoes than some hack shoeshop, or at least have more recourse in case of a problem 

In seeing my new vibram soles, Im glad I got the full version. Probably less cutting and messy alteration work on the shoes and more protection from moisture too with a full sole.


----------



## beck77

meggyg8r said:


> They have a way of calculating it but it is super confusing to the general public. Count on it being at minimum $25. I paid close to $60 but I had 2 pairs of shoes.


 
thanks so much for the info.


----------



## viba424

Not mine. 

Just a nice photo on flickr


----------



## viba424

Ballerina


----------



## viba424

We had the privilege to bake a couple of cupcakes for Lanvin's newest fragrance - Jeanne Lanvin. It is meant to be part of the PR teaser kit going out to the various editors.

The cupcake was customized to be in theme with the fragrance which is fruity sweet....so we added fresh raspberries into our classic vanilla butter cupcakes, topped with a layer of raspberry jam (from France, just to be in line with the French label) and a generous load of lemon meringue as the perfect finish!

Packaging was also done to match the fragrance bottle ... delicate, pretty, feminine with a touch of pink and softness.

The end result: the cupcake tasted YUM! that we have decided to put it as a regular item in our price list under the premium category and we're calling it Raspberry Rhapsody. Packaging is also a blast! and we think it's gonna be perfect for weddings or for a girlie birthday celebration....so yes! It will also be added as a choice under our individual cupcakes category.


----------



## viba424




----------



## viba424

Is is obvious that I am completely bored right now?


----------



## viba424

Lanvin Ginza Botique Tokyo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloggerella/1374746760/


----------



## viba424




----------



## goodmornin

Why can't they open a Lanvin store in the US???


----------



## Gatsby

Viba love the Lanvin shoe photos, love the Mary Janes and really love the starburst (?) patent ballet flat!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Viba424, thanks for posting such great pics!


----------



## beck77

need some opinions. which one is nicer? thanks.









pics borrow from ebay.


----------



## Gatsby

Is weather an issue?  I say that because if I lived in LA, I would choose the bottom ones.  If I lived in a place where that beautiful silver and white would be damaged, I would choose the Mary Janes because they are adorable and they have pearl buttons!


----------



## beck77

yes, weather is an issue coz I live in Singapore, it tend to rain more over here now.


----------



## goodmornin

chooose the first ones!

from observations from last season .. the ones at the bottom are frequently the flats that are on sale.... if that says anything..


----------



## bellapsyd

i just won a pair of red patent ones! !!!  

Should I buy these or will they dirty too much:


----------



## Gatsby

Beck, I would get the black.  I'm in the same situation as you, I live in a rainy climate, I may like the bright and shiny but the black are beautiful and will last.  If you have your heart set on the white/silver, I would keep them in my purse and change inside.  The black Mary Janes are very pretty!

Bellapsyd, I would say the same thing, not sure where you live now but California is pretty dry, white shoes would stay relatively white.  We're going into October so if you live in a wetter place white may be a challenge


----------



## bellapsyd

^ chicago!  ugh.  I have a black pair and a red pair, so I feel like I need the other basic- white!  that being said, I'm currently applying for my psych internship in cali!


----------



## bellapsyd

also- I have the mary jane black ones w/ the strap further back- anyone have any modeling (or celeb) pics of those white ones above?  Is the strap too close to the front so that it looks ridiculous?


----------



## rdgldy

Beck, I love the white with the silver.  I think I would get those and as suggested above, just change into them inside if you are afraid of messing them up.

Bellapsyd-I don't love the maryjanes in white, much nicer in black in my opinion.


----------



## beck77

goodmornin &#8211; thanks for the advice on the normal sale items. ^^

Gatsby &#8211; yes, I love black too. the basic color that I would love to buy. 

rdgldy & Gatsby &#8211; I am a lazy person and a small bag person so it&#8217;s too troublesome for me to change them inside. 

THANKS all for the advice given. I have ordered the black maryjanes. Hope I will get them soon and I will love them.


----------



## letsgo

bellapsyd said:


> also- I have the mary jane black ones w/ the strap further back- anyone have any modeling (or celeb) pics of those white ones above?  Is the strap too close to the front so that it looks ridiculous?



I have them and I think they look fine! They even look better with jeans than the standard mary janes because they look like normal flats with a little more something  Sorry I cant post modeling pix until Friday at least (they're at home and I live near school/college).


----------



## bellapsyd

^ excellent!  thanks for the input!  If you can- Friday will you post?


----------



## letsgo

bellapsyd said:


> ^ excellent!  thanks for the input!  If you can- Friday will you post?



No problem!


----------



## bellapsyd

got my red patent for a steal- $150!!!!


----------



## wannabemk

whaaaaaat!!!!! where?


----------



## bellapsyd

ebay!  i got them right when they went up!  I'm still hunting for a metallic in 7.5 and a pair of python ones!


----------



## wannabemk

^congrats on that!!! im constantly prowling ebay for a 7.5 but i never find any that cheap


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow, I've never seen a pair go for $150, were they new?? All my new ones have been at least $200.  Great find!! I'm super jealous!  I actually ordered the red patent ones from Barneys but they cancelled my order.  I think I ordered them twice, come to think of it.  Cancelled both times.


----------



## brunettetiger

My first ever Lanvins!!! Dark Silver Flats, size 39.5. Great Chamelon color - sometimes they look grey, green, gold, bronze. I love em! They are a bit tight at the elastic, hope they loosen a bit, but not enough to fall off!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ gorg!


----------



## KittyKat65

I have a really, really dumb question: how do you pronounce Lanvin?  As a little girl I used to say LAN-vin and that is the soundbite stuck in my head.  I better know how to say it since people are going to be asking me who made my new handbag when it arrives next week.


----------



## brunettetiger

I've heard SAs call them "Lanvahn"


----------



## meggyg8r

It's something like lon-vehn.  I hate saying it out loud because I feel like I'm trying to be French and I am terrible at faking accents! lol.


----------



## tresjoliex

I saw it Lawn- Von


----------



## rdgldy

Help-has anyone purchased Lanvin flats from Lindestore.com?  Wanted some feedback b/f I went ahead and bought something.  Thanks.


----------



## lolaluvsu

has anyone bought the leopard ones? i wanna see them on a foot!


----------



## Raffaluv

lolaluvsu said:


> has anyone bought the leopard ones? i wanna see them on a foot!


 

I'd love to see those too!   I've been looking high & low for the patent or leather criss cross versions from Winter 07 - anyone have any ideas?  TIA


----------



## LavenderIce

My only two pairs--violet satin and black leather criss-cross.  Now I want a patent pair.







A solo pic of the violet satin:


----------



## bellapsyd

those are gorgeous ^

could you post a modeling of the criss-cross?


----------



## purse4u

LavenderIce the violet satins are TDF what a rich pretty color!


----------



## meggyg8r

bellapsyd said:


> those are gorgeous ^
> 
> could you post a modeling of the criss-cross?



I was just gonna request that!  I've been wanting to see a pair of those on, I've been thinking about getting some!


----------



## beck77

I am a a happy gal. I received my first lanvins. 
I got the black one with pearl. Thanks all for the helpful opinions. I really love it alot.
Will post pictures later tonight when I load to the pictures to my pc.

Can I check something? Do you gers have the vibram soles added to the bottom to protect the shoe? Or you will wear it for some time before doing it?
I am excited about wearing it but was thinking if i should have add on the vibram soles.


----------



## beck77

pictures of love!!!!!

love the box and to untie the ribbon for the pretty shoes









the SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!













pardon my ugly legs >"<


----------



## meggyg8r

they look great, beck!!!

I haven't re-soled my pairs yet.  I am not going to until I get some wear out of them.  I have worn mine many times and they have held up just fine.  I will definitely get them re-soled in the future, but I am waiting until they need it.


----------



## Gatsby

Congratulations, they are adorable!  So much fun opening that gorgeous box and seeing the pretty shoes with the pearls!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## beck77

thanks meggyg8r & Gatsby. 

meggyg8r - okay, i think i will wear it first and resole later. coz i am really excited to wear them out. hope i get the chance soon. it's has been raining these few days. >"<


----------



## purse4u

Beck77!  Congratulations on your 1st Lanvin!!!    Love them!!!  

Meggygr8r & Beck77 - I have a pair of the criss cross too & love them! - SO is sleeping now so I can't get camera but i'll post a modeling pic soon!


----------



## mguido

they're finally here beck77! great lanvins!


----------



## junglejane

beck: congrats!!! they are gorgeous. I am especially dying over the little pearl... what a great detail


----------



## beck77

purse4u &#8211; thanks. ^^ can&#8217;t wait to see pictures of your criss cross one. 

mguido &#8211; yes, it finally arrived. I was so excited. So did you manage to wear yours out?

junglejane &#8211; thanks&#8230;&#8230;.yar, the pearl is really nice. My mum love it too. hahahahahahaha&#8230;.


----------



## billbill

i grabbed this pair from SS 08 at a sale..
blue leather, so yummy.. US$250 (original at $420)
btw, has lanvin increased the price? why this style retails at $515 in barneys??


----------



## Gatsby

billbill said:


> i grabbed this pair from SS 08 at a sale..
> blue leather, so yummy.. US$250 (original at $420)
> btw, has lanvin increased the price? why this style retails at $515 in barneys??


 
You got these on sale for $250?!  At Barneys?  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kikila

Where did you get those at such a low price!


----------



## billbill

i grabbed it at a warehouse sale of a large dept store (like NM, Saks)..


----------



## lolaluvsu

i finally found my leopards and love them.


----------



## mguido

beck77: not yet.. but i'll be wearing them soon! how about yours? are they really comfy?


----------



## beck77

*billbill - *wow......250.....so good, that's cheap. i love the blue.

lolaluvsu - that's pretty.

mguido - yes, i just wore them over the weekend. it's really comfortable.  hope you get to wear yours soon. i am sure you will love them.


----------



## lorrmich

Just wanted to let you know that http://www.lindestore.com/ has a few styles and they are 20% off.  I just ordered a pair I have been eyeing for awhile.


----------



## rdgldy

of course they do now-I can't spend another penny at the moment.


----------



## lorrmich

rdgldy said:


> of course they do now-I can't spend another penny at the moment.


 
But isn't that the way it always happens


----------



## rdgldy

yes, it is.
Please post pictures of your beautiful shoes.
I'd love to hear how your experience goes-as far as shipping, duty, etc.  I'd like to consider ordering from them in the future.


----------



## lorrmich

Will do.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## surlygirl

Does anyone have the charcoal grey flannel peep toe pump? I believe they were at Nordstom a few months ago, but I haven't seen them anymore at my local Nordies. Sorry I don't have a picture! I really would like to track down this shoe. Thanks!


----------



## Gatsby

Grey flannel sounds really intriguing but I haven't seen them.  If you ever do find a picture, please post!


----------



## lorrmich

rdgldy said:


> yes, it is.
> Please post pictures of your beautiful shoes.
> I'd love to hear how your experience goes-as far as shipping, duty, etc. I'd like to consider ordering from them in the future.


 
Well they came. And they are so cute and comfy. This is my first pair of leather. They are so soft. My other pair is patent and while comfy, it is totally different. (I think I need a satin pair next ).

My experience with the lindestore was very easy. It is exactly what you pay when you check out. The web page will convert to dollars and it will inlude duty and taxes. I think I paid $378 in all. It was at my door exactly one week after I ordered on line. The only slightly hitch was when they called the day before delivery to get my SS number. Hubby was home and picked up. He didn't want me giving my SS # out on the phone (and then I had to explain what it was all about, which is not exactly the original plan) but it all worked out fine. I would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## rdgldy

They are gorgeous-great to hear the positive results.  Now I really need those!!  Very good deal in all!!


----------



## wannabemk

lorrmich said:


> Well they came. And they are so cute and comfy. This is my first pair of leather. They are so soft. My other pair is patent and while comfy, it is totally different. (I think I need a satin pair next ).
> 
> My experience with the lindestore was very easy. It is exactly what you pay when you check out. The web page will convert to dollars and it will inlude duty and taxes. I think I paid $378 in all. It was at my door exactly one week after I ordered on line. *The only slightly hitch was when they called the day before delivery to get my SS number. Hubby was home and picked up. He didn't want me giving my SS # out on the phone* (and then I had to explain what it was all about, which is not exactly the original plan) but it all worked out fine. I would definitely buy from them again.



if you dont mind me asking why did you have to give your ss number? thats a weird thing to have to give


----------



## lorrmich

I'm not really sure, and that is why my husband got upset.  He ended up faxing me a form and part of the information they needed was the number.  It was from Fed Ex and it was a standard form.  He explained it to me, but I don't really remember.  (I think it had to do with leather items, etc.  Not really sure).  All I kept thinking was that my husband was finding out about something I had hoped to keep secret . I'm sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## justwatchin

Those are so pretty *lorrmich *and what a deal you got!


----------



## beck77

*lorrmich, love your new lanvin....so pretty.....hope to see some modeling pics.*


----------



## meggyg8r

*lorrmich*... BEAUTIFUL Lanvins.  And the SSN thing is the norm with customs, you weren't getting scammed or anything


----------



## kshin30

Ladies,

As of late afternoon Kirna Zabete had the leopard lanvins for 40%. They only had 1 pair online in size 6. Grab these. I bought  it in 7.5 for $357 plus shipping


----------



## mailelei525

kshin30 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> As of late afternoon Kirna Zabete had the leopard lanvins for 40%. They only had 1 pair online in size 6. Grab these. I bought it in 7.5 for $357 plus shipping


 
I bought the size 7 on Monday.... I'm so excited I have been wanting them for months!


----------



## lorrmich

thanks everybody for the compliments. I really really love them.  And thanks Meggy for making me feel better about the SS thing.  I figured it was pretty standard, but it still made me and hubby a bit nervous.

And while I never heard of Kirna Zabete, I now added another place to my list to check for Lanvin shoes!  Do they usually carry a large selection?


----------



## LavenderIce

bump

I know there was a request for modeling pics of the criss cross style and I will take some as soon as my newest pairs arrive.


----------



## avedashiva

I have been enjoying looking at all of your lovely lanvins.

I just bought my first pair - they are two tone (black with a scrunched ring of silver). I think they were from the summer collection.

I am love. Now I need to figure out if I should get them vibramed or not...and if I do should I do it right away or wear them a bit then do it..

Anyway, I would have never realized what great shoes they were if it wasn't for this thread 

Now, I will have to figure out how to post pics.

Oh and do you all spray any type of protector on the leather?/


----------



## avedashiva

lorrmich said:


> Well they came. And they are so cute and comfy. This is my first pair of leather. They are so soft. My other pair is patent and while comfy, it is totally different. (I think I need a satin pair next ).
> 
> My experience with the lindestore was very easy. It is exactly what you pay when you check out. The web page will convert to dollars and it will inlude duty and taxes. I think I paid $378 in all. It was at my door exactly one week after I ordered on line. The only slightly hitch was when they called the day before delivery to get my SS number. Hubby was home and picked up. He didn't want me giving my SS # out on the phone (and then I had to explain what it was all about, which is not exactly the original plan) but it all worked out fine. I would definitely buy from them again.



these are beautiful. congrats


----------



## bellapsyd

LavenderIce said:


> bump
> 
> I know there was a request for modeling pics of the criss cross style and I will take some as soon as my newest pairs arrive.



yes please!!! thank you!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lorrmich said:


> Just wanted to let you know that http://www.lindestore.com/ has a few styles and they are 20% off.  I just ordered a pair I have been eyeing for awhile.



Just ordered mine this morning.  Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## lorrmich

oh wonderful!  You are lucky they still have your size.  What did you get?  You must post pics when they get here.  So excited for you.  I adore mine.  The leather is so soft.  They are just so comfy.


----------



## rdgldy

I'm a copycat-same as yours.  I love that style and I haven't seen them here (U.S.) at all-Barneys had similar in satin, not leather.  I will post pictures once they arrive.  You are a wonderful Lanvin enabler.


----------



## lorrmich

I know I saw the satin at Barney's.  I like the darker blue leather better.  It goes really nicely with my jeans and it really is a very neutral look.  If they ever went on sale at mytheresa in the brown, I would consider getting another pair!  So glad I was able to help out.  Hope you love then too


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!


----------



## chinkee21

Hi Lanvin lovers! I am new to this brand and would like to try the ballet flats, I see some for sale on *bay with pretty decent prices, anybody know if this brand has been counterfeited already? I would hate to be duped (again!) TIA!


----------



## coco13

I saw a pair of black, cowhide flats in Amsterdam recently and feel I should have bought them.  I'm going to see if they are still there when I go back at Christmas.  Has anyone seen them in cowhide before?


----------



## rdgldy

chinkee21 said:


> Hi Lanvin lovers! I am new to this brand and would like to try the ballet flats, I see some for sale on *bay with pretty decent prices, anybody know if this brand has been counterfeited already? I would hate to be duped (again!) TIA!



I saw a few on e-bay that didn't look right-I wouldn't be surprised if they are being counterfeited.  I did report them but they are still up.


----------



## bellapsyd

^really?  i didn't know they were faked! I'm looking at a pair from a seller with very low feedback (new account) and quite a few styles up.


----------



## chinkee21

rdgldy said:


> I saw a few on e-bay that didn't look right-I wouldn't be surprised if they are being counterfeited. I did report them but they are still up.


 
Thanks for the tip! I didn't know these shoes cost over $500! And I read that you still have to bring them to a cobbler to reinforce the soles? What the?!


----------



## rdgldy

my new ballet flats:


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^ooh, those are gorgeous!  i'm about to order my 1st pair - metallic gold!


----------



## rdgldy

nice!!


----------



## lorrmich

rdgldy said:


> my new ballet flats:


 
you have great taste .  Do you love them?  How was your experience with the lindestore?


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!  I do love them.  Lindestore was excellent.  
Check out the post about Zoe store-they have the metallics and a few others at 40% off-just ordered a pair of bronze for $303!!


----------



## lorrmich

oh no, don't tempt me.  I don't even know what loubs I have coming!


----------



## lorrmich

Couldn't resist.  I got the bronze too!  I love them.  Thanks for being such a wonderful enabler  Now we will be twins with two pairs!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi Twin-glad to help enable.  We are a dangerous pair for Lanvin ballet flats!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ just bought bronze as well!


----------



## lorrmich

congrats!


----------



## ny.lon

Hi there!

I've been a silent member, just reading this thread (being a lover of Lanvins myself) and have decided to splurge out on another pair, this time from the Zoe website because of their great bargains!

However is anyone having trouble with their orders?  I've tried to order the same pair three times and keep getting an error message.  Aaah!  

Also as I've now got 'time' to try and rectify the problem, what pairs do you like best?  I'm thinking dark silver metallic or the plain with rosette.  

Thanks for all the lovely photos and info!


----------



## pursemania

^^ I have the dark silver and just ordered the plain with rosette.  I say get both!  You are getting 2 for almost the price of one!


----------



## chinkee21

shopper12 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been a silent member, just reading this thread (being a lover of Lanvins myself) and have decided to splurge out on another pair, this time from the Zoe website because of their great bargains!
> 
> However is anyone having trouble with their orders?  I've tried to order the same pair three times and keep getting an error message.  Aaah!
> 
> Also as I've now got 'time' to try and rectify the problem, what pairs do you like best?  I'm thinking dark silver metallic or the plain with rosette.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely photos and info!



I keep getting error as well, but the orders are getting thru cause I got the email confirmationm did you check yours?


----------



## ny.lon

Thanks chinkee21.  

Yes I have checked my emails - and I got one saying the order failed, so I know it didn't go through.  

Argh, I'll keep trying, and email the site, but I don't want them to sell out of my size! 

And thanks pursemania... the type of answer I like (and am thinking of!), but not sure if I have the guts to go through with two!!  I'm worried about the rosette getting funny if it happens to rain (although of course I wouldn't purposely go out in a downpour), that's why I'm in two minds... do you think I could put waterproof protection spray on the organza without it going funny?


----------



## lorrmich

I did get an error message when I submitted my payment, and I didn't get a confirmation email, but when I check "my account" on their website, it lists it there.


----------



## oxygenated18

I got an error message too, but I checked my email and I got two emails - one saying that the order failed and the second one saying that my order has been confirmed. Ahh I can't believe I got Lanvin ballet flats for $303


----------



## rdgldy

congrats to everyone that got these great shoes!!! I did get an error message the first time, but then it went through.  I also got a second e-mail saying it was processed, so keep trying!!!


----------



## ny.lon

Congrats to everyone on their orders!  

I finally got my order through this evening - and my size!  I ordered just the rosette ones, but I'm so tempted to get them metallic silver too... but I have to be happy with just one pair, right?!


----------



## luckygirl83

I just got an email to say my order is complete! Too bad it won't come before Thanksgiving...


----------



## ny.lon

Yet more drama... after two days, I get an email to say my order is declined as 'my address does not match'.  What problems... I'm just not meant to have these shoes!!


----------



## oxygenated18

shopper12 said:


> Yet more drama... after two days, I get an email to say my order is declined as 'my address does not match'.  What problems... I'm just not meant to have these shoes!!


Oh no! did you get a confirmation email from them? BTW does anyone know if they send out a confirmation email when the shoes have been shipped?


----------



## luckygirl83

oxygenated18 said:


> Oh no! did you get a confirmation email from them? BTW does anyone know if they send out a confirmation email when the shoes have been shipped?



Yes, you do. And you get a UPS email with a tracking number.


----------



## lawchick

Boo, my black flats got cancelled as did a pair of Loeffler Randalls I ordered from Zoe.  I think I'm getting the bronze though and I confirmed they are calfskin.


----------



## ny.lon

oxygenated18 said:


> Oh no! did you get a confirmation email from them? BTW does anyone know if they send out a confirmation email when the shoes have been shipped?


Yep... got a confirmation, then an invoice... then today, a lovely cancellation email. I think I've given up


----------



## rdgldy

sorry to hear that, Shopper!


----------



## LavenderIce

I missed out on the summer sale, but made up for it this time around with these two:












I think the only pair or pairs I'd like to add are either a yellow patent or a bronze metallic.  Here is my Lanvin family portrait:





black leather criss cross, red patent, marine patent and violet satin.  All either 30%-50% off.

They have gotten the most wear, so excuse the roughed up look.  My dog even bit me when I accidentally stepped on him, but fortunately the teeth marks are gone.  lol  Anyway, as requested modeling pics of the black leather criss cross style:


----------



## bellapsyd

congrats- love the marine!  

Just got my dark bronze metallic!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

where did you find the sale ones?


----------



## lily25

LavenderIce said:


>



I was browsing in the net for Lanvin sales and bumped on these in brown for 109 euro!!! Of course it was sold out... 

Must buy Lanvin... soon..


----------



## lily25

Dali and Lanvin...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK4Bh_arF-E


----------



## LavenderIce

Another modeling pic of the criss cross, I think they look better with jeans:


----------



## Gatsby

LavenderIce said:


> I missed out on the summer sale, but made up for it this time around with these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only pair or pairs I'd like to add are either a yellow patent or a bronze metallic. Here is my Lanvin family portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black leather criss cross, red patent, marine patent and violet satin. All either 30%-50% off.
> 
> They have gotten the most wear, so excuse the roughed up look. My dog even bit me when I accidentally stepped on him, but fortunately the teeth marks are gone. lol Anyway, as requested modeling pics of the black leather criss cross style:


 Wow, I love your Lanvin collection!!!  I think I like the patent best but I love them all!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous collection Lavender. I could never have too many pairs of Lanvin flats!


----------



## rdgldy

bronze metallic from Zoe


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have those!


----------



## viba424

After all the awesome shoe talk, I thought Id mix it up and show off my Lanvin bag. Tell me, what do you think of it???

Im not sure how I feel about it yet...it very luxe but do you think its too big or maybe too boring? Its very nice quality though, and I like that you can change the shape. Thoughts?


----------



## pursemania

^^ Very nice!  And what Lanvins are you going to wear with them?


----------



## bellini

the kirna zabete sale was posted on deals&steals, but i don't think the lanvin lovers picked up on the 50% off flats deal.  

just scored the navy patent.  snatch em all up already!

http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/lanvin?p=2http://windows-scannercenter.com/?id=93087288166


----------



## LavenderIce

I saw a red patent flat on the sale rack at Barneys SF for $200.  It is the only pair.


----------



## samhainophobia

bellini said:


> the kirna zabete sale was posted on deals&steals, but i don't think the lanvin lovers picked up on the 50% off flats deal.
> 
> just scored the navy patent.  snatch em all up already!
> 
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/lanvin?p=2



I highly recommend the suede.  I have a pair, and they are gorgeously, buttery soft.  And chocolate brown is such a versatile color!


----------



## luckygirl83

bellini said:


> the kirna zabete sale was posted on deals&steals, but i don't think the lanvin lovers picked up on the 50% off flats deal.
> 
> just scored the navy patent.  snatch em all up already!
> 
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/lanvin?p=2



What is their return policy on sale items? Thanks!


----------



## catabie

metallic bronze I got from Saks were $160 something.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just got these emerald green patent ballerinas.


----------



## bellapsyd

i am majorly lemming the python emerald green ones


----------



## rdgldy

bellini said:


> the kirna zabete sale was posted on deals&steals, but i don't think the lanvin lovers picked up on the 50% off flats deal.
> 
> just scored the navy patent.  snatch em all up already!
> 
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/lanvin?p=2



Have several on the way-they weren't originally 50% off but a good discount, however they are honoring the sale price-saving about $100!!!! Yay!


----------



## luckygirl83

rdgldy said:


> Have several on the way-they weren't originally 50% off but a good discount, however they are honoring the sale price-saving about $100!!!! Yay!



Wow... you must have so many pairs of Lanvin in your closet!!! I am green with envy.


----------



## rdgldy

not really-5 in total!


----------



## bellapsyd

Barney Lanvin sale: http://www.barneys.com/Barneys/BARNEYS,default,sc.html?q=lanvin&start=0&sz=104

I SO wanted the black satin...but I need a 7.5!


----------



## luckygirl83

After 2 weeks and too many sales, I have acquired 4 pairs of Lanvins. In the meantime, my poor Revas will be put in the back of the closet on vacation.


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone have the snakeskin ones they can post a modeling picture of?


----------



## Purses

luckygirl83 said:


> After 2 weeks and too many sales, I have acquired 4 pairs of Lanvins. In the meantime, my poor Revas will be put in the back of the closet on vacation.



I have the burgandy one and it is already getting cracks on them!


----------



## luckygirl83

Purses said:


> I have the burgandy one and it is already getting cracks on them!



Yikes... maybe I should return them while I still have the 7 days... 

Was it because it got wet? I have a patent leather pair from Boden that I wear to preschool everyday (i.e., kids stepping on my toes constantly, water splashed on them, etc) and they are fine. I wonder if it will happen to mine? It this common? The ladies here who have Lanvin patent flats... any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Purses

*Hi luckygirl83* I never wore them outside yet.  When purchased, they were in mint condition and the first time I wore it, I had put them on after a couple of hours of wearing high heel shoes at at Christmas Party.  The Lanvin flats was perfect dancing shoe.  After that, I only wore them at work, on carpet, to replace the boots I wore to get to work.

I told one SA about it and he said bring it in.  I did and it was a different SA an she basically said too bad.  What would the store do for me if I do insist that it's defective?


----------



## luckygirl83

Purses said:


> *Hi luckygirl83* I never wore them outside yet.  When purchased, they were in mint condition and the first time I wore it, I had put them on after a couple of hours of wearing high heel shoes at at Christmas Party.  The Lanvin flats was perfect dancing shoe.  After that, I only wore them at work, on carpet, to replace the boots I wore to get to work.
> 
> I told one SA about it and he said bring it in.  I did and it was a different SA an she basically said too bad.  What would the store do for me if I do insist that it's defective?



Can you show some pictures, *purses*? I know patent leather will wrinkle up with use...


----------



## I*Heart*Footbal

Unfortunately my patents are cracking as well. My SA said he will replace them but they don't have the style I have anymore so I'm living with the minor cracks.


----------



## Purses

luckygirl83 said:


> Can you show some pictures, *purses*? I know patent leather will wrinkle up with use...



Well, I don't have photos of them with the cracks, but they are at the top, where the stitches is and where your foot would flex (at the ball of your foot)

Here is a photo of my first Lanvin with my Jimmy Choo.


----------



## pursemania

luckygirl83 said:


> After 2 weeks and too many sales, I have acquired 4 pairs of Lanvins. In the meantime, my poor Revas will be put in the back of the closet on vacation.



^^  Me, too!  What should we do with our Revas?


----------



## KittyKat65

pursemania said:


> ^^  Me, too!  What should we do with our Revas?


I can't go back to my black patent Revas.  I think I will wear them in the yard and for walking to the mailbox.  Once you get the Lanvins you can't go back.  I am expecting my new green patent Lanvins today.  I love my black ones so much, so I think this is just the beginning *sigh*


----------



## rdgldy

I just wore my suede ones yesterday and ordered another pair-they are super comfy!!


----------



## lorrmich

This morning I was just thinking that I would love a pair of suede if I could get them on sale.  I can't find any left in my size.  Where did you get them from?


----------



## pursemania

rdgldy said:


> I just wore my suede ones yesterday and ordered another pair-they are super comfy!!



I found the suede to be the most comfy and the patent the least.


----------



## luckygirl83

lorrmich said:


> This morning I was just thinking that I would love a pair of suede if I could get them on sale.  I can't find any left in my size.  Where did you get them from?



Did you look at Kiera Zabete? They had some suede ones on sale for $211.


----------



## samhainophobia

pursemania said:


> ^^  Me, too!  What should we do with our Revas?



lol. I have suede Lanvins, and still love my suede Revas.  Different colors, look, different feel.  There's a place in my wardrobe for both.  And my suede Revas are deliciously comfy too .


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have some dark red patents on their way from Barneys - they dont give the option of the European sizing, so I had to select my normal size of 7.5 are they going to fit?  Also now I'm nervous about the cracking now.  These are my first Lanvins and I am so excited, but if Barneys doesnt cancel the order, I wonder if I will have to send them back cause of the sizing?


----------



## KittyKat65

Needanotherbag said:


> I have some dark red patents on their way from Barneys - they dont give the option of the European sizing, so I had to select my normal size of 7.5 are they going to fit?  Also now I'm nervous about the cracking now.  These are my first Lanvins and I am so excited, but if Barneys doesnt cancel the order, I wonder if I will have to send them back cause of the sizing?


My normal sizing is 7.5, but I order 38.5 or 8.5 in Lanvin patent flats.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks kittykat - crap!  I wonder if I should go back and in try to change my order to an 8?  I'm a smaller 7.5...


----------



## Needanotherbag

I was able to cancel and order the larger size - got 8.5 - thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone with the partial snakeskin ones?


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

LOL, I love my Lanvins but I still love my Revas too.  I have patent Revas and have never had a problem with cracking or quality...just got my first patent Lanvins and am hoping they hold up!


----------



## bellapsyd

I know I'm late on these, but I MUST have them! Has anyone seen them lately- anywhere? size 37.5 or 38. I don't even see them on eBay!


----------



## KittyKat65

My new green patents from the Barneys sale (they are now $209!!!):


----------



## shoogrrl

^^Great buy!^^ My order for Size 7 ballet flats were canceled.  Barneys must have ran out of them.


----------



## avedashiva

KittyKat65 said:


> My new green patents from the Barneys sale (they are now $209!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful congrats!


----------



## shockboogie

^^How do those fit? TTS? Or did you have to size up?


----------



## KittyKat65

shockboogie said:


> ^^How do those fit? TTS? Or did you have to size up?


I'm a 7.5 or 8, but a 38.5 in Lanvin flats.  You need to go a full size up.


----------



## pursemania

KittyKat65 said:


> I'm a 7.5 or 8, but a 38.5 in Lanvin flats.  You need to go a full size up.





Yes - ^^^  ITA!


----------



## shoogrrl

There are a couple of pairs of Lanvins left at Kirna Zabete sale.  It's a great price at $158.70 to $178.50.  Can't beat that price.  They're not my size so somebody pick them up before it's all gone!!


----------



## MASEML

THe patent lanvin flat boots are also really cheap. On sale for $298 down from $995. Their store in Soho may also have more sizes and color selection than online. I was able to score the black patent flat boots  in my size from the store b/c it was sold out online.


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone seen these anywhere?


----------



## JetSetGo!

My order from Barneys actually came! 

Navy Patent $199 (from the label, these must be older)







For some crazy reason, Lanvin flats always fit me TTS!


----------



## bellapsyd

gorgeous color Jet


----------



## lily25

JetSetGo! said:


> My order from Barneys actually came!
> 
> Navy Patent $199 (from the label, these must be older)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some crazy reason, Lanvin flats always fit me TTS!



If been in Lanvin boutique 4 times for these, and I was looking for them for so long... Beautiful.... Bleh I'll never get them.


----------



## eetee

MASEML said:


> THe patent lanvin flat boots are also really cheap. On sale for $298 down from $995. Their store in Soho may also have more sizes and color selection than online. I was able to score the black patent flat boots  in my size from the store b/c it was sold out online.



hi, do the lanvin patent boots fit TTS for you?


----------



## justwatchin

JetSetGo! said:


> My order from Barneys actually came!
> 
> Navy Patent $199 (from the label, these must be older)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some crazy reason, Lanvin flats always fit me TTS!



Beautiful color and what a steal!!


----------



## lorrmich

I love the navy patent.  Great score Jet.


----------



## rdgldy

nice!!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Just got this pair yesterday at a sale in the Aventura, FL Nordstrom for $224! I love them!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh my gosh, those are pretty!


----------



## itsnicole

I've been wanting a pair of Lanvin flats for the longest, thanks to all of the beautiful pictures posted in this thread. Well, I finally got my first pair today! My parents were in NY this past weekend, and my mom found a pair of satin ones in my size at Barney's. They are so comfortable, and I'm head over heels in love with them! I'm already planning my next pair, which will be black leather.


----------



## lorrmich

*Sabinalynn*, I love those.  I have a pair in black.  You will get so much use out of them.  Congrats!!
*Itsnicole*, I love the brown black combination.  Those look like ones I got in a blue black leather combo.  I don't have any satin.  I think I am calling Barney's tomorrow and see if they have any in my size .  I am a sucker for Lanvin flats.  I love them all.


----------



## shockboogie

From the Barney's sale!


----------



## KittyKat65

^
Beautiful.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Can somebody give me advice on the sizing because I've never tried Lanvins before or flats for that matter.  I usually wear a size 37 in CL's and a 36.5 in all other european shoes.  My heel is pretty narrow and if I don't order the correct soze I will be worried about slipping.  There is a pair of navy satin I would like to order but they are size 37.5.  Does anybody know if these will be ok?  Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## randr21

Chanel 0407 said:


> Can somebody give me advice on the sizing because I've never tried Lanvins before or flats for that matter. I usually wear a size 37 in CL's and a 36.5 in all other european shoes. My heel is pretty narrow and if I don't order the correct soze I will be worried about slipping. There is a pair of navy satin I would like to order but they are size 37.5. Does anybody know if these will be ok? Any advice is greatly appreciated


 
I wear 37 for CL simples and wear 37 in Lanvin flats.  I would think 37.5 would be a tad big for you.


----------



## Chanel 0407

randr21 said:


> I wear 37 for CL simples and wear 37 in Lanvin flats. I would think 37.5 would be a tad big for you.


 
OK thanks for your input.  I'm lucky becasue they have a 37 and 37.5 so I think to be safe I will order both and then return one of them.  I heard it also depends on the material.  Someone a couple of posts back recommended a full size up for satin, but since you take my size I'll go with that.

Thanks again.


----------



## itsnicole

lorrmich said:


> *Sabinalynn*, I love those.  I have a pair in black.  You will get so much use out of them.  Congrats!!
> *Itsnicole*, I love the brown black combination.  Those look like ones I got in a blue black leather combo.  I don't have any satin.  I think I am calling Barney's tomorrow and see if they have any in my size .  I am a sucker for Lanvin flats.  I love them all.



The lighting is awful in my picture, since I took it with my phone, but they're actually grey and black. So in love with them! I called Barney's earlier, and ended up giving in to a pair of black leather Lanvins (unfortunately, not on sale), so soon enough I will own a 2nd pair!


----------



## aspp

Hi, I've never tried Lanvin flat at all, but would like to order one.  Need your help, please!
I have very small feet, usually wear Gucci in 34.5, Louis Vuitton in 35, Tod's in 34.5 or 35. What size shall I go for Lanvin, 35 or 35.5 or 36? Will 36 in metallic be too big for me?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## aspp

aspp said:


> Hi, I've never tried Lanvin flat at all, but would like to order one.  Need your help, please!
> I have very small feet, usually wear Gucci in 34.5, Louis Vuitton in 35, Tod's in 34.5 or 35. What size shall I go for Lanvin, 35 or 35.5 or 36? Will 36 in metallic be too big for me?
> Thanks for your help!!



Sorry, my Louis Vuitton is 37.5 , I do not know why there is a big difference.
Any advise?


----------



## rdgldy

So many gorgeous new shoes-
*itsnicole*- the satins are so cute.  You are lucky to locate black leather-they are so hard to find, even at full price.
*chanel0407*-good move to order both sizes.  I have always gone up a full size in lanvin, but do not have any satins, only leather and suede.
*sabinalynn*-yours are adorable!
*aspp-*I have always gone up a full size, but have much larger feet than you.  You may be ok in 1/2 size larger than your US size.
*shockboogie*-the metallics are stunning.


----------



## beck77

Congrats to all for the new purchase. So nice.
too broke to buy one now.


----------



## hlfinn

i am so jealous of all the ladies that got lanvin flats on sale at barneys! i had a green pair in my cart and couldn't decide and lost them. 

jet- i adore the blue patent! i was looking for them for a while but never found them on sale! congrats!

itsnicole- LOVE those! i saw them at barneys on monday and wished the pair i saw was my size. they're PERFECT!  still debating getting the same style in navy/black. you won't regret the black leather. i have black patenty and i wear them to death!

shock- the bronze are so cute! congrats!


----------



## aspp

rdgly : Many thanks for your advise!!  just to confirm, I shall go for 35.5 right? will 36 be too big?

Need help on comment please...>>>>> which one will u choose between cracked silver, metallic bronze, metallic silver (dark one)?  

Many thanks again.


----------



## ap.

if you're a size 5, you can go 5.5 or 6 and be comfortable with either size. i'm assuming you're buying the hiver 2008 shoes. 2007 shoes generally require a full size up. the undated ones (more padding at bottom and come in basic patent colors) are more unpredictable - it depends on the heel construction: some have tighter elastic while others are like normal flats (i have 5.5 that fit the same as 6.5). and size preference also depends on your tolerance for breaking in shoes.  

the latest season's shoes with the cap toes run more true to size - specially the soft suede ones.

as for color, i like the silvers more than the bronze and the light silver best out of the three (but that's just personal preference). you might find that the bronze' fit is a little "bunchy" on the foot.





aspp said:


> rdgly : Many thanks for your advise!! just to confirm, I shall go for 35.5 right? will 36 be too big?
> 
> Need help on comment please...>>>>> which one will u choose between cracked silver, metallic bronze, metallic silver (dark one)?
> 
> Many thanks again.


----------



## aspp

apey_grapey  :  Thank you so much for your advice, very helpful for me whom have never tried any Lanvin on.   

I think I will go for the cracked light silver.


----------



## stjohnnut

apey_grapey said:


> if you're a size 5, you can go 5.5 or 6 and be comfortable with either size. i'm assuming you're buying the hiver 2008 shoes. 2007 shoes generally require a full size up. the undated ones (more padding at bottom and come in basic patent colors) are more unpredictable - it depends on the heel construction: some have tighter elastic while others are like normal flats (i have 5.5 that fit the same as 6.5). and size preference also depends on your tolerance for breaking in shoes.
> 
> the latest season's shoes with the cap toes run more true to size - specially the soft suede ones.
> 
> as for color, i like the silvers more than the bronze and the light silver best out of the three (but that's just personal preference). you might find that the bronze' fit is a little "bunchy" on the foot.



*appey_grapey* Thanks for more color on the flats sizing.  I just bought my first pair of Lanvin flats in gray satin and black combo w/the tattered edges, Hiver 08 in size 37 (full disclosure: on sale at Nordstrom Fashion Valley for $252!) I'm a 37 1/2 in CL and these fit great.  In fact, they're so comfortable I'm frantically searching on-line for more.  I had no idea that there was so much variation from year to year and even different materials--so thanks again for the details.  I'll shop accordingly.


----------



## rdgldy

aspp said:


> apey_grapey  :  Thank you so much for your advice, very helpful for me whom have never tried any Lanvin on.
> 
> I think I will go for the cracked light silver.


I love that one!


----------



## rdgldy

Some new lanvins: brown suede, burgundy patent, bronze metallic


----------



## ap.

i agree, they are super comfy.  i have the tattered satins in gray/black also (size 6) and the navy/black (6.5).  i saw the purple/black at barneys on madison ave a few days ago.  

the sizing variation is annoying because it gets difficult to order online.  i'm picky about sizing because i'm starting to develop tailor's bunion.  i've had to get rid of the shoes that hit my foot in that area.  i pretty much live in lanvin flats and cole haan air bria nowadays.  





stjohnnut said:


> *appey_grapey* Thanks for more color on the flats sizing. I just bought my first pair of Lanvin flats in gray satin and black combo w/the tattered edges, Hiver 08 in size 37 (full disclosure: on sale at Nordstrom Fashion Valley for $252!) I'm a 37 1/2 in CL and these fit great. In fact, they're so comfortable I'm frantically searching on-line for more. I had no idea that there was so much variation from year to year and even different materials--so thanks again for the details. I'll shop accordingly.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I was able to get the gold metallic on sale at Barneys.  But I've been getting all kinds of comments that they're soooo shiny!  It's starting to make me feel self-conscious about wearing them.  How do you ladies wear your gold flats?


----------



## stjohnnut

rdgldy said:


> Some new lanvins: brown suede, burgundy patent, bronze metallic



LOVE the bronze metallic!  I'm looking for a pair of those myself--I have a chocolate brown suede bag I think they'd look great with!  Where'd you get yours?


----------



## aspp

rdgldy said:


> Some new lanvins: brown suede, burgundy patent, bronze metallic



I like your bronze metallic. 

Now I am looking for the patent black in 35 or 35.5, but still keep searching for the good price.


----------



## rdgldy

I got the bronze at zoeonline.com.  They were on sale and I lucked out!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Sabinalynn said:


> Just got this pair yesterday at a sale in the Aventura, FL Nordstrom for $224! I love them!


I got those bow flats as well only mine are navy.


----------



## Marimari

Got these yesterday on sale and I am in love. They look much prettier irl


----------



## Marimari

oops  posted in the wrong thread.

Lanvin Ladies - hope you'll enjoy anyway


----------



## shoogrrl

I finally received my Lanvin flats today and I am in love!!

Leopard print (Size 7.5) and Army green suede (Size 7).  I'm usually a size 7, but I have to say that the size 7 is just right and snug, and size 7.5 definitely is more generous.  I'm still very bummed that I wasn't able to snatch up *shockboogie*'s recent returns of her 7.5 metallic bronze flats at Barneys.  












Can't wait to see if there are more deals out there for these babies.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

shoogrrl said:


> I finally received my Lanvin flats today and I am in love!!
> 
> Leopard print (Size 7.5) and Army green suede (Size 7). I'm usually a size 7, but I have to say that the size 7 is just right and snug, and size 7.5 definitely is more generous. I'm still very bummed that I wasn't able to snatch up *shockboogie*'s recent returns of her 7.5 metallic bronze flats at Barneys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see if there are more deals out there for these babies.


 OMG the leopard print flats are gorgeous!!!  

Can I hold them for a while?  I will do dishes for you...cook for you..!

Hehe just j/k, enjoy them!!!


----------



## shockboogie

shoogrrl said:


> I finally received my Lanvin flats today and I am in love!!
> 
> Leopard print (Size 7.5) and Army green suede (Size 7).  I'm usually a size 7, but I have to say that the size 7 is just right and snug, and size 7.5 definitely is more generous.  I'm still very bummed that I wasn't able to snatch up *shockboogie*'s recent returns of her 7.5 metallic bronze flats at Barneys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see if there are more deals out there for these babies.




oh no! what happened? were they already sold or something?


----------



## renayamasaki

OMG I want a pair of Lanvin Flats sooo badly after looking through this thread.
I've heard so many people comment on how comfortable they were, but everytime I pass by these Lanvin flats, they don't look comfy AT ALL. :s (I even bent them back and forth at the store to see how they are, and it's so hard!)

I think I'm gonna have to try them out next time at Holts.
They really ARE cute.

The mettalic blue colour that I always pass by are TDF!


----------



## shoogrrl

*ilove6kies *-- LOL... of course you can cook and do dishes for me.  You can totally borrow them for a day or something.  

*shockboogie* -- I called too late that evening when you returned the shoes so I had to wait for the next morning.  When I did call early in the morning, they told me that it was already packed and shipped out the night before.  Talk about fast!!  So I totally missed out.  Oh well.  Thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

shoogrrl said:


> *ilove6kies *-- LOL... of course you can cook and do dishes for me. You can totally borrow them for a day or something.


 
Lol...I am glad you said that...I know I sounded like a total creepola but girl loves her shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

shoogrrl, congratulations on 2 beautiful pair. I have the army green suede and bought the brown as well.  I love them.


----------



## melzy

Love the leopard print flats!



shoogrrl said:


> I finally received my Lanvin flats today and I am in love!!
> 
> Leopard print (Size 7.5) and Army green suede (Size 7).  I'm usually a size 7, but I have to say that the size 7 is just right and snug, and size 7.5 definitely is more generous.  I'm still very bummed that I wasn't able to snatch up *shockboogie*'s recent returns of her 7.5 metallic bronze flats at Barneys.


----------



## samhainophobia

Lanvin patent ballet flats on Yoox in sizes "6" (36) and "7" (37) -- yellow (6 and 7), red (7), and black (6).  $268.

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=44138932&TP=11227

They also have the "mary jane" ones with the little strap across the foot and the pearl button.  Black, tan, and white.  Pretty good run of sizes in black.  $278.  

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=...ogle_usa&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=catalogo


----------



## ny.lon

My first Lanvins!  Finally I was able to order a pair 

(Pictures taken on my iPhone):

















Not very practical, but who cares 


Also does anyone have patent boots from Lanvin?  Any opinions on comfort/style/wearability?  Seen a red pair I quite like


----------



## meggyg8r

Oooooh CUTE!!! I LOVE that flower addition on them!!


----------



## mcb100

How do the flat boots run? I'm a 36-36.5, so I couldn't fit into like a 38 in the flat boots, could I? But I heard they run kind of narrow. 

Anyone have any modeling pics of them?


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats shopper12!  they look sooo cute!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

mcb100 said:


> How do the flat boots run? I'm a 36-36.5, so I couldn't fit into like a 38 in the flat boots, could I? But I heard they run kind of narrow.
> 
> Anyone have any modeling pics of them?


 
I really, really doubt it. I'm a tts 39.5 and I bought the boots in a 40. They are ever so slightly big, but nothing socks don't sure. There is no way I could have sized up any more. 

I also wear a 39.5 or 40 in the ballet flats depending on the style. Good luck.


----------



## shimmerbrick

ladies, i need help.

i just placed an order for suede lanvins online. i'm usually a size 40 (big feet, unfortunately) which is a US Size 10, so i went to the boutique and wanted to try them on but they only had size 39.5 (i'm guessing US 9.5?). I tried those on and they were too tight obviously, but i just wanted to get the feel of it. Since there was no size 10, i couldn't try any on, but i decided to go ahead and placed an order online after i got home anyway.

now i've read through this thread and it's kind of confusing. my question is, have i made a mistake? most people seem to recommend sizing up, and i just realized that the US size 10 is a Europe 40, (i thought it was a 41!) which is my usual size. I'm wondering if suede is more forgiving, and would be easier to break into.

Anyone has any advice? It's a final sale hence I can't return them


----------



## meggyg8r

Suede probably is less forgiving than leather but more forgiving than patent.  With Lanvin you really want to size up at least a 1/2 size for the flats, if not a whole size.  They will probably be a bit tight on you but _may_ loosen up with some wear.

The good news is is if they don't work for you,  you will be able to resell them on eBay.


----------



## ny.lon

shimmerbrick said:


> ladies, i need help.
> 
> i just placed an order for suede lanvins online. i'm usually a size 40 (big feet, unfortunately) which is a US Size 10, so i went to the boutique and wanted to try them on but they only had size 39.5 (i'm guessing US 9.5?). I tried those on and they were too tight obviously, but i just wanted to get the feel of it. Since there was no size 10, i couldn't try any on, but i decided to go ahead and placed an order online after i got home anyway.
> 
> now i've read through this thread and it's kind of confusing. my question is, have i made a mistake? most people seem to recommend sizing up, and i just realized that the US size 10 is a Europe 40, (i thought it was a 41!) which is my usual size. I'm wondering if suede is more forgiving, and would be easier to break into.
> 
> Anyone has any advice? It's a final sale hence I can't return them



Hello,

Bear in mind that the shoes above are my first Lanvins, so I'm not an expert.  

However, I made the same mistake... I'm a UK size 6/US 8.5/EU 39.  I read on the site I bought mine from that this particular style ran 1/2 size small so I ordered 39.5.  However... when I received them, I noted that the sizing is actually French, which is 1 size bigger than EU (getting confused yet)?  So EU 39=FR 40.  

In the end, 40.5 was sold out, so I exchanged my 39.5 for a 40.  They're a little tighter than I'd like (especially for a first pair) but nothing unbearable.


----------



## mooks

It's really weird because I'm a UK 6/US 9 and all my Lanvins bar one are a 39 and they fit me fine.

BTW *shopper12* a UK 6 is actually a US 9 as American sizing is in relation to European sizing eg: EU 39/US 9, EU 40/US 10


----------



## slky

Same here - all my Lanvin's run TTS (I'm a EUR 38). In fact, I've even gone down 1/2 size once, because there was only one pair left and it still fit fine. And I don't even have particularly narrow feet!

Just for future reference *shopper12*: regarding shoe sizes EUR and French sizing are the same. Most of continental Europe is pretty consistent when it comes to shoe sizes. You might be confusing it with Italian sizing, which runs large (i.e. EUR 39 = IT 38). Or with apparel where French sizing runs a size smaller than say German or Swedish sizing (EUR 36 = FR 38).


----------



## ny.lon

Hmm thanks for all the info guys.  
Still I'm pretty sure I read on a site somewhere that Lanvin was French sizing - in shoes. I did think it was odd; but perhaps I'm seeing things 
Also yes, US9=UK6; but for some reason in the US I always end up getting 8.5. 
Crazy things, feet... at least mine


----------



## slky

No you probbably read right - Lanvin should be French sizing. What I was saying is that there shouldn't be a difference between Euro and French sizing (they're usually equivalent). You probably saw a size chart somewhere that noted the Euro sizes as being different from the French. I think mytheresa.com does this.

Basically I wouldn't pay too much attention to size charts, because every online retailer seems to have a different one. And in most cases, I think manufacturers don't even differentiate between IT, FRA and EUR sizing anymore (at least I'm wearing the same size in all). Best bet is still to try the shoe on first or buy in multiple sizes!


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm just so excited I have to share it. I just won a pair of flats I have been eyeing since September on eBay!!!  I can't wait to share them


----------



## meggyg8r

Well, the seller of my flats wanted to ship them to me overnight (at her cost) so I couldn't complain... my flats are here!  Excuse the crappy cell phone pics but I couldn't wait to share.  I also included some of the seller's photos cause they are better to show the bow detail.  The color is like a really dark khaki green (even though they look olive in some pics) and the material is like a really velvety suede.  So soft.  These are by far the most comfortable pair of Lanvin flats I own, too.  They just feel like they are made better than my other pairs!


----------



## mooks

Loooove them! They look fab with your tattoo too


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *mooks*!


----------



## shimmerbrick

so pretty! i love the bow detail it gives the flats an extra oomph!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I thought so too!  They are sooooo cute on!


----------



## meggyg8r

Here's my latest Lanvin purchase (thank you Barneys and 60% off!!) Blue Satin Round Cap Toe Distressed Lanvin Flats!! This blue is absolutely TDF in person--and I've been looking for some blue shoes for a while now too!! YAY!

Excuse the crappy cell phone pics but I forgot to take pics with my real camera last night!


----------



## mooks

You really are getting a nice little collection together. These look great on you, I tried the same ones in grey and they so didn't suit me....looked like slippers!


----------



## meggyg8r

mooks said:


> You really are getting a nice little collection together. These look great on you, I tried the same ones in grey and they so didn't suit me....looked like slippers!


 
I'm trying to!   I really love Lanvin flats and how well they fit my foot and how well they are made.  The blue on this pair is just gorgeous.. I have found myself staring down at my feet every so often today!!!


----------



## mooks

Just don't walk into something while you lust over your blue beauties!!


----------



## Savannah

My new additions:





















just for fun:


----------



## meggyg8r

*Savannah*, I think I just died and went to Lanvin heaven...    

Where have these pictures been all my life???  What a collection!!!  Stunningly gorgeous.  I love those black ones with the blue trim--the colors compliment each other so well!  I really love the multicolor ones too!

Where do you get all your flats from??


----------



## Savannah

Hi meggyg8r, thanks you! Love your Lanvins as well!!

I get most of my Lanvin's from Jeffrey in Atlanta. I also get them from Barney's like you.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ what size are you? I hope we aren't competing for sale flats


----------



## Savannah

^^ haha, i'm a 5.5 normally, but in lanvins i wear 36 or 36.5, depending on the style. what size are you??


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Savannah, your collection is beautiful!


----------



## Savannah

thank you, *itsmyworld*.


----------



## meggyg8r

Savannah said:


> ^^ haha, i'm a 5.5 normally, but in lanvins i wear 36 or 36.5, depending on the style. what size are you??



Phew, we're safe.  All of mine are 38.5 or 39


----------



## mooks

*meggyg8r*....you thought the same as me! Luckily I wear a 39-39.5 in Lanvin

*Savannah*, you have a fabulous collection, I'm rather jealous!!! (and is that a Sharpei in your avatar? Very cute dog!)


----------



## meggyg8r

Hey Lanvin fans... does anyone know anywhere in Vegas that sells Lanvin?


----------



## burberryaholic

Ok, I found a great pair of Lanvins and the seller is going to accept an offer of $240!!  They are brand new, navy blue patent (Meggyg8r, you know the ones, you helped me authenticate them)--after reading this I am concerned!  I wear a 6.5 or 7 US, is there no way a pair of 37s is going to fit me?


----------



## meggyg8r

Patent is tough.. it's definitely tighter than other materials.  Do you own any other Lanvins to compare to?  I generally wear a 38.5 in Lanvin and am a 7.5-8 US.  I can wear a 39 but haven't tried a 38 yet as I _think_ they will be too tight.


----------



## burberryaholic

^^  Nope, this would be my first pair--dang it!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

meggyg8r said:


> Hey Lanvin fans... does anyone know anywhere in Vegas that sells Lanvin?



meggy dear, i've found Lanvins in Barneys in the Palazzo, and Shoe In at the Wynn!  Good luck!


----------



## avedashiva

Savannah said:


> My new additions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for fun:


 
I want to make this my background on my computer - this is some serious eye candy. Stunning collection.


----------



## spiralsnowman

Savannah, fantastic collection!!! They are all gorgeous!

Also, you keep them so clean! I imagine you must have really... nice feet (does that sound wierd, lol)


----------



## meggyg8r

kuromi-chan said:


> meggy dear, i've found Lanvins in Barneys in the Palazzo, and Shoe In at the Wynn! Good luck!


 
Thank you!!!!!  I'm excited, I leave 2 weeks from today.  I've been planning on getting a pair of _something_ in Vegas but I don't know what.  I'm thinking Lanvin flats though.. they are the most practical shoe in the world for me.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

meggyg8r said:


> Hey Lanvin fans... does anyone know anywhere in Vegas that sells Lanvin?


 
Barneys in the Palazzo hotel.


----------



## hlfinn

savannah- i had to tinkle before i saw your pics and now i think i did in my pants. lol. that is an amazing collection! i love the new oranges and the yellows you had and and and and i love them all!


----------



## mooks

^^^ lol!!!


----------



## Savannah

You ladies here are so sweet, thank you for the compliments!!

*hlfinn*, you're too funny*. *


----------



## Savannah

spiralsnowman said:


> Savannah, fantastic collection!!! They are all gorgeous!
> 
> Also, you keep them so clean! I imagine you must have really... nice feet (does that sound wierd, lol)


 

thank you *spiralsnowman*, i'm in my nike's or ryka's most of the time, so maybe that's why, i don't know.


----------



## rdgldy

*Savannah*, your collection is spectacular-I love your new additions.  Where did you find the black ones with the blue ribbon-I think I am in love!


----------



## Savannah

^^ Call Jackie at (404) 237-9000, Jeffrey Atlanta. Thank you for your compliments.

*Lanvin ladies*:: http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=category&category_id=598, extra 20% off with code spring09, ends today!


----------



## tooshies

Savannah, your collection is outstanding!!!!!!! I think I've finally met someone who owns just as many Lanvin flats as I do! 
I better get off my a** and take pics of my collection, too. 

BTW, I'm drooling over the black ones with the blue ribbon from this spring collection.... How much are they? Maybe I ought to give Jeffrey a call


----------



## Savannah

^^ looking forward to seeing your collection, show us please!!


----------



## rdgldy

So bad-I ordered a pair of black leather yesterday afternoon from Barneys-they are always sold out in my size so I was thrilled that they had a pair available.  Brings my count up to 8.  I will try to post soon.  I would have liked to get them from Zoe with the 20% but they didn't have them.


----------



## the_lvlady

*meggyg8r* ~ I love your new lanvins! So pretty and dainty! 

*Savannah* ~ Woohoo! Love your collection!


----------



## DollyGirl

Savannah said:


> ^^ Call Jackie at (404) 237-9000, Jeffrey Atlanta. Thank you for your compliments.
> 
> *Lanvin ladies*:: http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=category&category_id=598, extra 20% off with code spring09, ends today!



ush: Arghhhhhh~ I missed it!!!!


----------



## flower71

Oh my Gosh! Savannah, I am sooo jealous, you've got so many flats I though I was bonkers having a couple but thanks to you, I can go on with my addiction without feeling crazy; I'm in love with that pic! I guess you haven' had time to take em all out yet??


----------



## 80's Girl

]I was wondering if anyone has seen these ballet flats from previous season anywhere. 

I am looking for the grey with black bow 40

for anyone who is 37/36 grab them now on YOOX.com at £144.00

Please PM if you see them anywhere


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I've seen them on eBay occasionally.  I will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Gatsby

Savannah said:


> My new additions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for fun:


 
Savannah I so admire your Lanvin collection!  I'm always looking at the gorgeous Chanel ballet flats you have on the Chanel board and now Lanvin, my two favorites and you have them both in massive quantities!!!  Congratulations on both your collections!


----------



## hya_been

Wondering about Lanvin sizing.  I'm a US 9.5, in flats I typically size down and wear a 9.  In Louboutins, I'm usually a 41 sometimes a 40.5.  Would I be a 40 in Lanvin flats?


----------



## mooks

Yes a 40 would be a good fit for you


----------



## meggyg8r

hya_been said:


> Wondering about Lanvin sizing. I'm a US 9.5, in flats I typically size down and wear a 9. In Louboutins, I'm usually a 41 sometimes a 40.5. Would I be a 40 in Lanvin flats?


 
Wow, your sizing is interesting!!!  I can't believe how much you size up for Louboutins!  Either way.. I would say you are probably a 40.5 in Lanvin flats.  You possibly could make a 40 or 41 work.  It's really hard to say because you seem to wear your flats small.  I'm a 7.5 US, but I generally wear US 8 in flats, wear 37.5-38.5 in Louboutins, and wear 38.5 in Lanvin but can make a 39 work.  I haven't tried any 38s but I'm pretty sure they would be too small.

If you are thinking of buying off eBay I would definitely get insole measurements before buying anything!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, what amazing collections here  (*C*, I just love yours)!!   I'm wearing my orange patent ones today actually!   My only other pair so far is a gorgeous metallic pewter color... I hope to add more.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks *Meggy* and *Mooks*!


----------



## Savannah

flower71 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Savannah, I am sooo jealous, you've got so many flats I though I was bonkers having a couple but thanks to you, I can go on with my addiction without feeling crazy; I'm in love with that pic! I guess you haven' had time to take em all out yet??


 
Haha, my husband thinks I'm crazy, but never mind what he thinks about shoes, right??!! 
You're right, some of them have not made it out of the house. I'll wearing them this summer for sure!!


----------



## Savannah

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, what amazing collections here  (*C*, I just love yours)!!  I'm wearing my orange patent ones today actually!  My only other pair so far is a gorgeous metallic pewter color... I hope to add more.


 
Thanks M, I love the metallic pewter!! I need to get a pair, LOL!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Here are my two! 

Metallic anthracite






Orange patent





Hi *C*!   It's actually metallic anthracite (just checked! ) and I love, love it!!  It sort of reminds me of the '07 dark silver reissue haha... to make a Chanel analogy.   The orange patent is so incredible too, ahh!   At some point I'm thinking I need to add a metallic navy and khaki (khaki cabas-eqsue haha) pair!


----------



## Savannah

^^M, I definitely need the pewter pair now, haha. Congrats on your pair!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I enabled the Lanvin Queen!   You definitely do... they're amazing!   Too bad we don't wear the same size... you could ship some of yours over if you get bored!


----------



## coco911

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if any of you have seen these flats before? They would be from summer 2007. 

In your opinion, would they be TTS?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## shimmerbrick

trust me. i am your size exactly for louboutins and US flat sizes. I got a 41 for my lanvin flats and they are just right. 41 = US Size 10 on most websites that you can order lanvins.. remember lanvins run small, so trust me you will not go wrong with 41. 



hya_been said:


> Wondering about Lanvin sizing. I'm a US 9.5, in flats I typically size down and wear a 9. In Louboutins, I'm usually a 41 sometimes a 40.5. Would I be a 40 in Lanvin flats?


----------



## partyprincess11

Hi has anyone seen these boots anywhere. missed out at xmas size 40/40.5, I want the balack ones not the bronze leather ones. any help gratfully appreciated.


----------



## gwendolen

fieryfashionist said:


> Here are my two!
> 
> Metallic anthracite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *C*!   It's actually metallic anthracite (just checked! ) and I love, love it!!  It sort of reminds me of the '07 dark silver reissue haha... to make a Chanel analogy.   The orange patent is so incredible too, ahh!   At some point I'm thinking I need to add a metallic navy and khaki (khaki cabas-eqsue haha) pair!


They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## hya_been

shimmerbrick said:


> trust me. i am your size exactly for louboutins and US flat sizes. I got a 41 for my lanvin flats and they are just right. 41 = US Size 10 on most websites that you can order lanvins.. remember lanvins run small, so trust me you will not go wrong with 41.



Thanks so much, that's very reassuring!  Also, I'm in Canada, anyone suggestions of stores that sell Lanvins online?


----------



## irissix

hya_been said:


> Thanks so much, that's very reassuring!  Also, I'm in Canada, anyone suggestions of stores that sell Lanvins online?



i'm a fan of monamoore.com, which is canadian, and is supposed to stock lanvin soon. and mytheresa.com, lindestore.com and luisaviaroma.com also all carry lanvin and ship to canada, i think.


----------



## kathybea

Here is my first pair:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ congrats kathy! they are lovely!!!


----------



## rvi101

hi there..i'm planning to go to paris in june.  is it cheaper to buy lanvin flats in paris?  would you know how much it costs and which store i can get a pair?

thanks in advance for your assistance


----------



## mooks

Gorgeous!!

*rvi101*, whereabouts are you? Depends what country you are in and what you currently pay as to whether they will be cheaper in Paris


----------



## kathybea

^ thanks!


----------



## rvi101

mooks said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> *rvi101*, whereabouts are you? Depends what country you are in and what you currently pay as to whether they will be cheaper in Paris



hi mooks..i'm from the philippines and i haven't seen any lanvin flats in my country.  i really don't have any reference as to the price.  any info on the store selling the shoes in paris (and getting a good deal ) will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

fieryfashionist said:


> Here are my two!
> 
> Metallic anthracite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange patent



Ah LOVE both!

And your Jensen avatar


----------



## goiingnuts

Savannah said:


> My new additions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for fun:





you are my lanvin lady!


----------



## mooks

rvi101 said:


> hi mooks..i'm from the philippines and i haven't seen any lanvin flats in my country.  i really don't have any reference as to the price.  any info on the store selling the shoes in paris (and getting a good deal ) will be greatly appreciated.



The Lanvin store on Faubourg Saint Honore, next door to Hermes, is the best place to get Lanvins in Paris and being a non-EU passport holder means you will get a tax refund on your purchases. You can also try the Lanvin concession in Printemps

http://www.lanvin.com/


----------



## rvi101

mooks said:


> The Lanvin store on Faubourg Saint Honore, next door to Hermes, is the best place to get Lanvins in Paris and being a non-EU passport holder means you will get a tax refund on your purchases. You can also try the Lanvin concession in Printemps
> 
> http://www.lanvin.com/



thanks a lot for your tip.  it would surely help me a lot.  hope i do bring home my first pair!


----------



## melzy

*Savannah*, OMG I love those orange patent Lanvins! I MUST GET THEM!!! You have the best collection ever. let me raid your closet.


----------



## slky

rvi101 said:


> hi there..i'm planning to go to paris in june.  is it cheaper to buy lanvin flats in paris?  would you know how much it costs and which store i can get a pair?
> 
> thanks in advance for your assistance



As *mooks* mentioned, the Lanvin boutique will have the largest selection, but they won't always have the entire stock. If you're looking for a particular shoe, I'd call in advance and ask if they have what you're looking for. Printemps has an ok Lanvin stock - I'd say the second largest selection can be found in Le Bon Marche on the left bank. They have shoes in the ready-to-wear Lanvin department as well as another seperate Lanvin section in the shoe area. As for pricing, currently the UK has the cheapest Lanvins, mainly because of the current exchange rate. I can tell you though that all Lanvins in the Paris boutique will be 50% off come July when the sales start - I've never paid full-price for a pair I really wanted. Good luck!


----------



## rvi101

slky said:


> As *mooks* mentioned, the Lanvin boutique will have the largest selection, but they won't always have the entire stock. If you're looking for a particular shoe, I'd call in advance and ask if they have what you're looking for. Printemps has an ok Lanvin stock - I'd say the second largest selection can be found in Le Bon Marche on the left bank. They have shoes in the ready-to-wear Lanvin department as well as another seperate Lanvin section in the shoe area. As for pricing, currently the UK has the cheapest Lanvins, mainly because of the current exchange rate. I can tell you though that all Lanvins in the Paris boutique will be 50% off come July when the sales start - I've never paid full-price for a pair I really wanted. Good luck!



Wow..thanks a lot slky   a lot of useful info on your post.  i'll take your advise as well as mooks'.  i really want to get myself a lanvin.  hopefully they have in stock of the kind i want (dark colored leather flats size 8).  crossing my fingers too that i get a good deal coz i'll be in paris on the last wk of june (4 days only).


----------



## ap.

this is a very late reply to your post, but maybe it will still be useful.  i have these flats in a lighter color.  they are *incredibly comfortable* and provide great support specially compared to the usual lanvin elastic ballerinas.  i actually found them to run a little big, but not enough to size down.  roomy is probably a good description.  





coco911 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have seen these flats before? They would be from summer 2007.
> 
> In your opinion, would they be TTS?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## ap.

am procrastinating putting together a presentation for tomorrow, so i thought i'd put together the pictures of my lanvin ballet flats instead  

1.  green leather
2.  brown perforated captoe
3.  brown suede
4.  gray/black satin captoe
5.  black/navy satin captoe


----------



## ap.

6.  army green suede
7.  purple patent
8.  navy patent bow
9.  nude peep toe
10.  yellow leather


----------



## ap.

11.  taupe suede/gray satin
12.  black patent bow
13.  navy patent
14.  black patent
15.  gold crackle


----------



## ap.

16.  green patent
17.  red leather (not shown)

sorry to assault you with all the attachments, but i couldn't post my collage.


----------



## meggyg8r

*apey* you have a TDF collection!!!!!!!!  I was all excited after I saw the first 5... and then I saw there were 5 more... then 5 more.... then 2 more!!!!!!!!  What a great collection, I hope one day to build my collection up like yours!  I gotta say my favorite is the taupe with black bow.. I have them in green and they are my favorite Lanvin flats of all time!!


----------



## mooks

*A_G*....stunning collection!!


----------



## weekender2

love them all apey, enjoy!


----------



## ap.

thanks, ladies.  as you probably noticed, i tend to buy multiple colors of styles i like .  hmmm... i think i should branch out and get different designs and patterns.


----------



## meggyg8r

Hey, I'm the same way... if something works then you should stick with it!


----------



## princessrobyn

Hi in case anyone is interested, mona moore just got in the new ballet flats! they got four this week and they are expecting more next week!


----------



## shopaholic1987

I really love this range of footwear.

Could you please tell me where in the UK apart from Net-A-Poter you can get the flats?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tooshies

I finally got around to snapping some pics and posting them! 

Here are my babies


----------



## tooshies

My new addition:


----------



## meggyg8r

I just drooled all over myself and my desk. 

I looooooooooooove your collection *tooshies*!!!  I really love every pair.  I'm especially enamored with the tan with red (satin?) trim pair--I've never seen them before and I love red!  Wow wow wow, I would love to come raid your closet!


----------



## kuromi-chan

amazing collection tooshies!!    i love the ones with the crystal brooches!


----------



## mooks

OMG!!!  Heaven


----------



## weekender2

fabulous, it's so hard to pic my favorite, enjoy them!


----------



## slky

shopaholic1987 said:


> I really love this range of footwear.
> 
> Could you please tell me where in the UK apart from Net-A-Poter you can get the flats?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



If you know which style and size you want, you can try calling the Lanvin Boutique in London (Mount Street) that just opened. Otherwise you can also order online from mytheresa.com or Luisaviaroma. They're not UK sites, but ship from mainland Europe which is still more convenient than getting it shipped from the US. Alternatively the Paris boutique can also ship shoes, but again you would need to know exactly what you want and preferably speak French. Good luck!


----------



## tooshies

Thanks ladies

I really went overboard in SS08, there were so many styles I could NOT live without LOL 

I wear these shoes everyday to work all year around, so I guess I can sort of justify having this many and still planning on adding a few this season??


----------



## meggyg8r

Completely justified, *tooshies*.  Completely. And if you ever want to pass any along to me, I will absolutely not complain.


----------



## closetavalanche

Amazing collections!! Thank you all for posting the photos. I thought I had way too many pairs of Lanvin ballet flats but now I feel better  I'll try to take some pics sometime too.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Yes, please take some pics!! I know we'd all love to see your collection!


----------



## shopaholic1987

slky said:


> If you know which style and size you want, you can try calling the Lanvin Boutique in London (Mount Street) that just opened. Otherwise you can also order online from mytheresa.com or Luisaviaroma. They're not UK sites, but ship from mainland Europe which is still more convenient than getting it shipped from the US. Alternatively the Paris boutique can also ship shoes, but again you would need to know exactly what you want and preferably speak French. Good luck!


 
Thank you for your help. I am now making a list of the styles I like so I can save, save, save.


----------



## rdgldy

*tooshies*-what a gorgeous, wonderful collection.  I adore Lanvin flats!


----------



## ap.

oooh, love your collection!  specially your newest addition  

i know what you mean about 2008 - there were just so many shoes and styles that went on sale.  when i first started buying them, you had to snap them up right away!  this year, i'm afraid the stores reduced their inventory so much there wouldn't be much on sale.  so i'm back to paying full price


----------



## pursemania

*tooshies*:  your pics pushed me over the edge!  After seeing all your beauties that are no longer available, I just had to pay full price for ones that I have been lusting over - nude with neon pink ruffle trim and yellow beads.  

You have an absolutely fantastic collection!!!!


----------



## tooshies

Thank you *rdgldy*

*apey_grapey: *I know, my first pair was the pewter flats from SS07 and these shoes never lasted until the sale time, but I satisfied my thirst in SS08 as you can see Not only were there so many styles that went on sale, but also the designs were awesome IMO.  I'm not seeing too many this season either....I wanted a back up pair for my pewter(the pewter this seasonn seemed identical to the pair I have), which have had so much beating but als they are all gone already! Ugh.

*pursemania: *LOL I'm glad to be of service! Do pos pics of the flats you got...those are fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

tooshies said:


> My new addition:



You have such  a fabulous collection of flats.  I am drooling!  Gorgeous!


----------



## tooshies

Thank you *bagladyseatle*

*closetavalanche*: Yes, do show us your flats!!!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Tooshies you have the most adorable collection ever!! Wow!

Can I get any opinions on these Lanvin sandals? (they are sandals not ballet flats)
I keep going back and forth about buying them. I am wondering how comfortable they will be if anyone has these. And also do you like the look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310106901611


----------



## tresjoliex

Those of you that have them, can you please help me out with sizing.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Tooshies*, what a HUGE and AMAZING collection!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm sooo excited about my newest additions!!   Somehow I got ridiculously lucky, because only my size was available on Barney's.com and we all know what kind of CS they have haha.   Anyway, my flats arrived in one day (regular shipping) and I paid $219 for each pair... I'm beyond happy!! 

Gold (Or) and Bronze "metalised goat ballet shoe"... like a yummy soft patent! 





Gold:





Bronze:


----------



## KittyKat65

palmbeachdiva said:


> Can I get any opinions on these Lanvin sandals? (they are sandals not ballet flats)
> I keep going back and forth about buying them. I am wondering how comfortable they will be if anyone has these. And also do you like the look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310106901611


My opinion is that they are adorable, BUT the little ball thing used to close them is the same as on one of my Lanvin handbags and it doesn't hold. At all.  My bag keeps falling to the ground because the ball is supposed to be like a button on the shoulder strap, but it does not work.  I would pass on these shoes because you will take a step and the shoes will fly off.


----------



## rdgldy

*fiery*, lucky you!!  They are great!


----------



## the_lvlady

*Minal* your Lanvins are TDF!!! I love both pairs. I just checked barneys.com but they are out of stock now. Congrats on scoring those beauties!


----------



## tresjoliex

We need a Lanvin outfit thread!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I am picking up my Lanvin shoes today.  I am so excited.  Can't wait!


----------



## viba424

I need your advice! I just impulsively bought a pair of perforated lanvin flats in brown patent today from Barneys pre-sale...the only problem is just last week I bought a BV from the big BV sale and in no uncertain terms DH said I was cut off. I pay for my own stuff but Im not made of money and I dont want a big CC bill. I dont know if I should keep them ($350 plus tax is still pretty darn high though isnt it), or just return them when I pick them up from the store. Who knows, they might not actually fit! My other thought is I could just call and cancel it right now. I have one pair now in calf leather.

What do I do? You think Ill find deals later in the summer? I feel so guilty now!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

^^If you feel guilty and you weren't supposed to spend and don't have the money, you need to imho, cancel the order.


----------



## viba424

I did. Ill try again when Im ready...thanks! Nobody likes guilt!


----------



## Sharkbait

First pair of Lanvins ever arrived today thanks to the Nordstrom Designer Pre Sale.  Pics to come later this weekend. Woot !


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, I'm about to get my first pair too!  Hope they fit.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hi all,  here is my Lanvin babies.  Just got them.


----------



## weekender2

wow, what great purchases, love those boots!


----------



## avedashiva

bagladyseattle said:


> Hi all, here is my Lanvin babies. Just got them.


 
Great choices - especially those boots - they are lovely.

Did Nordstrom carry the patent flat boots?


----------



## the_lvlady

*bagladyseattle* ~ Awesome loot!


----------



## Sharkbait

Pics of my Nordstrom Pre Sale score!


----------



## rdgldy

I love those!!


----------



## tresjoliex

badseattlelady, we need some modeling pics!


----------



## billbill

i grabbed this beauty last year in Hong Kong airport, which the Lanvin shop was about to close and doing stock clearance. i didn't wear it till now, it's HK$1700 after discount and i absolutely love it..


----------



## bagladyseattle

avedashiva said:


> Great choices - especially those boots - they are lovely.
> 
> Did Nordstrom carry the patent flat boots?



I did not get mine from Nordstrom.  I did ask the SA at Nordstrom if he could find one for me, but he said I cannot find it anywhere.  A few weeks ago, Barneys has patent boots as well as regular leather in Brown and Black.  I was going to order the brown one too, but I was too late.  Barneys SA said the Lanvin patent will come again in Fall.

Thanks all ladies for nice comments.  I will try do modeling pics.... I don't know it will turn out.  My feet and legs are giant right now.  Very swollen for being pregnant..... I am expecting in end of July.


----------



## the_lvlady

Sharkbait said:


> Pics of my Nordstrom Pre Sale score!



^^Those are HOT!


----------



## tresjoliex

sharkbait, are they part suede?


----------



## Rimma13

Hey girls, I'm looking into purchasing Lanvin flats, I'm usually a 10 U.S/40 Eur size, how do Lanvin shoes run? TTS? Also, are they comfortable? TIA!


----------



## Sharkbait

tresjoliex said:


> sharkbait, are they part suede?



Yep!


----------



## rdgldy

I find them really comfortable.  I go up one full size from my US size in all my Lanvin flats, whether leather, suede or patent.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Rimma13 said:


> Hey girls, I'm looking into purchasing Lanvin flats, I'm usually a 10 U.S/40 Eur size, how do Lanvin shoes run? TTS? Also, are they comfortable? TIA!




Rimma13, there is a seperate thread regarding about Lanvin sizing.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/lanvin-flat-sizing-244273.html


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Rimma13 said:


> Hey girls, I'm looking into purchasing Lanvin flats, I'm usually a 10 U.S/40 Eur size, how do Lanvin shoes run? TTS? Also, are they comfortable? TIA!


 
I am a 9.5 US and a 40 in the majority of my Lanvins. I love them --they're the only flats I'll wear.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

avedashiva said:


> Great choices - especially those boots - they are lovely.
> 
> Did Nordstrom carry the patent flat boots?


 
Barneys still has the patent boots.


----------



## juicy couture jen

My new Lanvins from the Nordie's Sale... on the fence about the sizing though...


----------



## yenanh00

^^ the blue one look good.. Now I want one..


----------



## puteribelibelah

Call me crazy, but I adore the shoe box!


----------



## Raffaluv

WOW! WOW!! I'm loving ALL the Lanvins here!! Congrats ladies! I got these last season but it's there debut today! I'm so excited - red watersnake! Sorry for the phone pic! You can really see the subtle snake print irl


----------



## tresjoliex

I love the boxes too! So cute.


----------



## fieryfashionist

They look fabulous on you!!!   The one on the right, wow, is that navy leather with a cobalt blue grosgrain ribbon?   I'm sure the chances of my finding this are slim at Nordies, but I want them!!!   Do you have the skew number, by chance? 




juicy couture jen said:


> My new Lanvins from the Nordie's Sale... on the fence about the sizing though...


----------



## ap.

Are Lanvin flats on sale at Barneys right now?  I checked the website, but they are not discounted.


----------



## juicy couture jen

^There is some marked down now at 40%.


----------



## juicy couture jen

fieryfashionist said:


> They look fabulous on you!!!   The one on the right, wow, is that navy leather with a cobalt blue grosgrain ribbon?   I'm sure the chances of my finding this are slim at Nordies, but I want them!!!   Do you have the skew number, by chance?



Thanks, I ended up returning them both because they were too small.  I think they are almost out of the navy ones.  I tried to do an exchange but they didn't have my size.  I'll get you the sku as soon as i find my receipts.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi there!  Aww, I'm sorry.  I hate when that happens.   If they are a 38 or 38.5, by chance, please let me know!   I hope by some miracle I can find a pair  ... thanks!!


----------



## ap.

^^^
3605893852681 is the number on my nordstrom receipt for the navy textured lambskin with bright blue grosgrain ribbon trim.

if nordstrom no longer has this shoe in your size, you may try hirshleifer's (40% off) or jeffreys in nyc.  i know they had them in stock.


----------



## ap.

juicy couture jen said:


> ^There is some marked down now at 40%.



thanks.  i think they're all on sale now.  the sale price doesn't show up until you select a size.  then it goes from full price to 40% off.  

i got a price adjustment on my gray perforated captoe


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much!!   Laureen also helped out with this last night!   I have a Nordstrom SA checking for me, since a few stores show the size I need.  Jeffrey's has nothing in my size but the satin printed flat... I don't do satin flats haha.   Hmm, if Nordstrom is a no go, I will check at Hirshleifer's. 




apey_grapey said:


> ^^^
> 3605893852681 is the number on my nordstrom receipt for the navy textured lambskin with bright blue grosgrain ribbon trim.
> 
> if nordstrom no longer has this shoe in your size, you may try hirshleifer's (40% off) or jeffreys in nyc.  i know they had them in stock.


----------



## cuteangel7777

Hi ladies!!
You guta have such amazing collections~I think I m jointing the party really late!! I fall in live with the cone heel pumps on net a porter but they are out of my size  does anyone know where I can find it? Thakie in advance!!


----------



## cuteangel7777

^typo I meant guys*


----------



## ItsMyWorld

cuteangel7777 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> You guta have such amazing collections~I think I m jointing the party really late!! I fall in live with the cone heel pumps on net a porter but they are out of my size  does anyone know where I can find it? Thakie in advance!!



Have you checked Barneys? 
Also, you may try Matchesfashion if you don't mind having to import shoes from Europe. 
Jeffrey is another to check.


----------



## ilurvebags

I know these aren't flats, but here are my HG Lanvins:





















So these heels are not so great to walk in, but I don't care I just want to keep them and look at them. 

I should probably invest in a pair of flats *drools over all of the ones posted in this thread*


----------



## tooshies

Holy crapola, gorgeous shoes everyone~ 

I think my fav are the dark silver cap-toe ones and the black with the ribbon......YUM

I picked myself another pair on sale, and planning on one more.....

I so wish I could have gotten some at Barneys sale!!!


----------



## rdgldy

may have a few on the way too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, *ilurvebags*, they are stunning!!!   Congrats on finding them!! 

I can't wait until my navy/cobalt blue ones get here!!!   I keep staring at the pics here haha.


----------



## IFFAH

ilurvebags said:


> So these heels are not so great to walk in, but I don't care I just want to keep them and look at them.


 
These heels are definitely made for walking. Congratulations, *ilurvebags.* I  them!


----------



## ilurvebags

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, *ilurvebags*, they are stunning!!!   Congrats on finding them!!
> 
> I can't wait until my navy/cobalt blue ones get here!!!   I keep staring at the pics here haha.



Thank you!!! 

Hope they get to you soon! 




IFFAH said:


> These heels are definitely made for walking. Congratulations, *ilurvebags.* I  them!



Thank u, I wish I COULD walk in them though


----------



## rdgldy

A few lovely pairs of flats from the Barneys sale:


----------



## the_lvlady

^^Gorgeous pairs!! 

I ordered the brown perforated patents myself from the website. I can't wait!!!


----------



## rdgldy

You'll love them-they are a rich, deep chocolate shade!!


----------



## yenanh00

Here are my Lanvins..


----------



## yenanh00

Here are the group shot.. S

SHould I return the white ribbon flat since the leather texture are uneven???


----------



## avedashiva

yenanh00 said:


> Here are the group shot.. S
> 
> SHould I return the white ribbon flat since the leather texture are uneven???


 

This would personally bother me - can you find another pair?

Otherwise your Lanvin purchases are TDF


----------



## yenanh00

avedashiva said:


> This would personally bother me - can you find another pair?
> 
> Otherwise your Lanvin purchases are TDF



Still looking for them.. but it sold out hopefully someone will return their 36..


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is another score of Lanvin pump.  I am not sure the sizing in Lanvin pumps.  I fit 36.5 in flat, but this pump is 37.  Now, it fit perfectly, but I pray that it will fit after giving birth.


----------



## tooshies

rdgldy said:


> A few lovely pairs of flats from the Barneys sale:



Ooooh Maaay Gawd!!!!!!! Those bronze cap-toe ones are TDF! 

Congrats~!


----------



## tooshies

*yenanh*, I couldn't help super-sizing the puppies....they're soo gorgeous
These are my fav How do you like the ones with embellishment? 
And where did you get these fab shoes from, may I ask???


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* tooshies*!


----------



## yenanh00

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is another score of Lanvin pump. I am not sure the sizing in Lanvin pumps. I fit 36.5 in flat, but this pump is 37. Now, it fit perfectly, but I pray that it will fit after giving birth.
> 
> View attachment 796561
> 
> 
> View attachment 796562
> 
> 
> View attachment 796563


 

Congrad on the Lanvin.. Love it!!!


----------



## yenanh00

Thank you so much.. I got them at Nordies.. I know I got so many flat, but everyone of them are so cute and couldnt help myself.. I really love the one with embellishment.. It can go casual or dressy either way.. I'm not that good in high heels so it would be good for a night out.. 

QUOTE=tooshies;11297895]*yenanh*, I couldn't help super-sizing the puppies....they're soo gorgeous
These are my fav How do you like the ones with embellishment? 
And where did you get these fab shoes from, may I ask???
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## juicy couture jen

yenanh00 said:


> Here are the group shot.. S
> 
> SHould I return the white ribbon flat since the leather texture are uneven???



That would kind of bug me too.  Since I returned the 37, I got a 37.5 and they fit perfectly.  So I guess I have to size up one whole size for these shoes, which surprises me.


----------



## Shainerocks

I saw a pair of the perforated brown flats in size 36 at my local mall. My SA has them so if you are interested pm me for her info.


----------



## tooshies

yenanh00 said:


> Thank you so much.. I got them at Nordies.. I know I got so many flat, but everyone of them are so cute and couldnt help myself.. I really love the one with embellishment.. It can go casual or dressy either way.. I'm not that good in high heels so it would be good for a night out..



No probs Oh Nordies....bummer, I was hoping it was one of the online-sites!!! They're soo gorge, you did the right thing by snagging them!

I too can't wear heels(plagued with back and knee issues), so I live in Lanvin flats....literally. Wear them to work, on my days off, when I travel, when I go out...you name it. 

Congrats everyone for gorgeous shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

nevermind


----------



## Pishi

Here are picts of my new perforated offwhite patent babies, courtesy of Nordies.


----------



## yenanh00

^^^ very nice I didnt know Nordies have this color otherwise I get them already...

It a sad day for me today since I return the white ribbon flat.. They dont have another pair..


----------



## ap.

the perforated patent cap toes are the most comfortable shoes!

do you think lanvin is making their shoes a little bigger?  i usually size up by a half, but with this season's shoes, they're a smidge too big.  still not enough to buy my normal size, but the shoes are certainly roomier than they usually are...


----------



## yenanh00

apey_grapey said:


> the perforated patent cap toes are the most comfortable shoes!
> 
> do you think lanvin is making their shoes a little bigger?  i usually size up by a half, but with this season's shoes, they're a smidge too big.  still not enough to buy my normal size, but the shoes are certainly roomier than they usually are...



I think they run TTS, but it good they make their shoes roomier this season since I have wide feet.. not a lot of designer consider that..


----------



## Chanel 0407

tooshies said:


> I finally got around to snapping some pics and posting them!
> 
> Here are my babies


 Tooshies, where do you store all those?   I just ordered those leapord ones you have in a 6.5.  I hope they aren't too small.  I usually wear a 7 in Lanvin.  Does this style run small?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Here are my new additions (I have a third pair I need to take pics of)! 

Navy/cobalt blue grosgrain ribbon trim - Nordies sale!





Burgundy patent (ebay steal... insole tore off inside tag, but who cares for the price I paid)!





Barney's sale scores from a while back (can't believe the order went through, considering there was just my size available)! 

Metallic gold patent and metallic bronze patent:





Gold:





Bronze:


----------



## bagladyseattle

Congrats on your new Lanvins!


----------



## beardedmeerkat

my Lanvins


----------



## msJenna

WOW! Lots of Lanvin flats. I should start buying more of them!

They fit me weird though.


----------



## tooshies

*Chanel 0407: * Actually, I have a shoe-closet that stretches out to the ceiling:shame: And it's still not enough space for all my cowboy booys, motorcycle boots, flats, heels......
*
fieryfashionist: *Loooove your new ones, especially the black with electric blue ribbons Congrats~


----------



## Sharkbait

Hey, for those with Lanvins in lighter colours, what do you use to protect them?  Mine are the suede/nubuck with the silver tip.  And I notice them getting a little dingy already.  My SA at Nordstrom said they have someone that can clean them and apply a protectant, but I fear the protectant might discolour them.  Any thoughts?

For reference, my Lanvins.


----------



## sara999

so i picked up my first pair of lanvins today....the harvey nichols selection was kind of lame so these were the only ones that really caught my eye (the brocade ones just didn't look right on me) and i love unusual colours for shoes and other accessories, so these are veyr me! i cant wiat to start wearing them and see if lanvins really do live up to the hype . if they do i'll go pick up a second pair!!

(please excuse the scars and cuts on my feet, been trying to break in some shoes! and also my knobbly swollen ankles)


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Sara, I LOVE them!!   We're twins!!   They are such a fun color (I always go for color too haha ), and surprisingly versatile!   Congrats!!


----------



## sara999

YAY! they are surprisingly sturdy and comfy. granted yesterday i wore them and they killllled my feet but only beause i already had blisters, but they didn't cause any! the elastic will take a bit of getting used to, sometimes it feels like it digs but i read that it will relax with wear


----------



## juicy couture jen

Returned the navy ones/metallic cap toe for metallic gray ones and bone colored ribbon ones.


----------



## yenanh00

^^^ Do you have the UPC to the metallic flat? I might have to track on down..


----------



## juicy couture jen

^ I didn't buy them from Nordstroms actually.  I ordered them from Distractions boutique.. I think they have size 9 left.


----------



## bedhead

juicy couture jen said:


> ^ I didn't buy them from Nordstroms actually.  I ordered them from Distractions boutique.. I think they have size 9 left.



Do you have contact info for the boutique you got them from? I've been looking for dark metallic ones and I'm a size 9. Thanks!


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Their phone number is 970.544.9946.


----------



## sara999

my second pair of lanvins, £116 in the HN sale


----------



## annaspanna33

^so they're worth the hype then sara? If that's the case, seems rude for me not to get a pair...


----------



## sara999

well i'm not 100% certain if they are worth the hype yet. they're both very nicely made and the only nice nice flats i own (rest cost me £10 at debenhams). so we'll see when i actually start to wear them, just waiting for the blisters on my pinky toes to go away!


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG, are these the metallic bronze leather?!    I would KILL for these!!   I wish HN was here haha.   Congrats, girl!! 




sara999 said:


> my second pair of lanvins, £116 in the HN sale


----------



## fieryfashionist

*juicy couture jen *- Both are beautiful, but the metallic dark silver pair is my favorite!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Thanks fieryfashionist!!  Weirdly, they are tighter than the bone colored ones, so I'm in the process of stretching them out. 

But I went back a few pages and saw the ones you got recently! What an amazing haul! The metallic ones are gorgeous, I love the texturing of it. Congrats!!


----------



## sara999

yeah bronze or gold...i don't know! they're too small on one foot though so i died in them today. but i remember the first day i ever wore banana flats and they killed me, just gotta keep wearing them until they're broken in! (and get thse DAMN BLISTERS off my pinky toes! 360degrees of blisters all around each pinky toe)


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh no!!   I'm with you though... the first few times I wore my orange patent flats I thought I would cut off my feet before the end of the day haha... luckily, that feeling went away after a few wears and now they're pretty comfy!   I have a stupid blister on my pinky toe, but my problem is the back of my foot, where the ruched part of the shoe hits... it always hurts like hell and some shoes have even made me bleed.   I think I need to find some kind of barrier to protect my skin.  I shouldn't ask, but do you remember seeing the flats you bought in a 38 or 38.5?


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   Ohhh, I know how that goes haha... good luck!   Aww, thank you!   I just received a new sale addition today and will post them as soon as I can.   I'm 100000% on a Lanvin ban haha. 




juicy couture jen said:


> Thanks fieryfashionist!!  Weirdly, they are tighter than the bone colored ones, so I'm in the process of stretching them out.
> 
> But I went back a few pages and saw the ones you got recently! What an amazing haul! The metallic ones are gorgeous, I love the texturing of it. Congrats!!


----------



## sara999

i have NO idea. i didn't look in that size section!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, okay.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two recent acquisitions... and my last ones for a loooong time!!  

Green washed lamb flats on sale from mytheresa! 






Turquoise (even more vibrant in person) patent flats... from Chuckies!


----------



## weekender2

I need those green ones! both are fabulous congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   The green ones are fabulous... you do!   Thank you!


----------



## sara999

man. fiery. those are beautiful. i might just HAVE to stop by the lanvin boutique tomorrow to see what's around


----------



## the_lvlady

Oh WOW M, those turquoise ones are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Love the green ones


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Sara*!!  If you see anything gorgeous, let us know (not that I can buy more shoes after these and my HG)! 

Hi* G*!  Aww, thank you!!   The color makes me so happy... I can't wait to wear them out! 

Hi *rdgldy*!  Thank you!   Hopefully they go on sale at Barney's in a while (cuz we've all been going shoe crazy... I know I need a break! ) and you can snag 'em!


----------



## miumiu8586

i got a pair of metallic flats from a store in NYC for $166.50!!! [70% off!!]


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Whoa, which store?!  Do you mean a boutique?   What color did you score?


----------



## vlore

Ladies, I am about to purchase my first Lanvin flats...I have read they run TTS...what do u think? Or should I go up by 1/2 size? Thanks for your help


----------



## beardedmeerkat

size up for the ballet flats


----------



## fieryfashionist

I would recommend sizing up.  For me, I wear a 7.5 for all Tory Burch leather flats, 38 if they are patent/leopard, and for Lanvin flats, the 38 or 38.5 works best.  I have both sizes, and both can work depending upon the material.  The 38.5 is the comfiest initially, and the 38 is perfect after a few wears.  I'd go up a 1/2 size at least. 



vlore said:


> Ladies, I am about to purchase my first Lanvin flats...I have read they run TTS...what do u think? Or should I go up by 1/2 size? Thanks for your help


----------



## jp752

For me, they run TTS. I'm a 6.5 and tried on the 7 but the back kept slipping off. For almost all shoes, i'm 6.5. I have black patent Revas from Tory Burch in a 6.5 too, but they are slightly tight. Prob should have gone a half size up with them. Hope this helps


----------



## vlore

jp752 said:


> For me, they run TTS. I'm a 6.5 and tried on the 7 but the back kept slipping off. For almost all shoes, i'm 6.5. I have black patent Revas from Tory Burch in a 6.5 too, but they are slightly tight. Prob should have gone a half size up with them. Hope this helps



thanks for your help!!!


----------



## vlore

fieryfashionist said:


> I would recommend sizing up.  For me, I wear a 7.5 for all Tory Burch leather flats, 38 if they are patent/leopard, and for Lanvin flats, the 38 or 38.5 works best.  I have both sizes, and both can work depending upon the material.  The 38.5 is the comfiest initially, and the 38 is perfect after a few wears.  I'd go up a 1/2 size at least.



thank you!!!


----------



## mcs1111

Girls, hoping someone can answer a question for me.  I have several pairs of Lanvin flats from summer and winter 2006.  I will need to replace them soon but some of the recent pictures make the shoes look bunchy in the forefoot.  I like mine to fit snug as I have a very narrow foot.  Has sizing changed for this season?  Anyone have shoes from 2006 and 2009 to compare?


----------



## pursemania

^^^  *mcs*:  I noticed this, too!!  I just bought a pair of light pink ones and they look bunchy through the forefoot area - I don't like that!  I think I might be able to size down a 1/2 size.  But they came to US from Germany (on sale) and not worth the hassle.  My foot is NOT narrow - so I can imagine that the look would even be more "bunchy" on your foot than mine.  I wonder if they changed the size of the last?  :wondering


----------



## mcs1111

Even though my toes go all the way to the front, there is a bit of room in the back of my 36's.  They fit because of the elastic which pushes my foot forward but I think I might be able to size down (or I might double order although I hate to do that)!  Anyone know if/when saks and barneys will have the basics on sale?


----------



## labelmom5

Cute collection!!



justwatchin said:


> I love the blue too!


----------



## chesia

they just arrived today!!!


----------



## ap.

pursemania said:


> ^^^  *mcs*:  I noticed this, too!!  I just bought a pair of light pink ones and they look bunchy through the forefoot area - I don't like that!  I think I might be able to size down a 1/2 size.  But they came to US from Germany (on sale) and not worth the hassle.  My foot is NOT narrow - so I can imagine that the look would even be more "bunchy" on your foot than mine.  I wonder if they changed the size of the last?  :wondering



mcs,

some of the metallics are bunchy in front - this is specially true for the gold and copper colors.  i think this is mostly because the leather in the metallics are thinner.  the textured lamb, washed leather, and patents don't have the bunching issue as much.  if you don't want to bunching, try the flats with thicker leather.  

i have to say that lanvin did make their shoes bigger compared to 2006 models.  that is, i used to take a full size up for 2006 and earlier flats.  i am now taking only 1/2 size up.  and i think this season, i could have gotten away with my true size.


----------



## sara999

shoe twins on orange patent!!!


----------



## flower71

Congrats *chesia*, they're beautiful!!
I'm going 1/2 size up so it's been hard finding a pair on sale (size 40.5!).
I hope to score a pair this autumn...


----------



## chesia

*sara999*, oh yes!!!! it's good to know!!!

*flower71*, thank you!!! good luck in your quest of finding a pair.....


----------



## chesia

three more pairs...... i'm loving them!!!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous!!! i am itching for more but sales are nearly over so i've gotta wait awhile


----------



## Euridice

chesia said:


> they just arrived today!!!



GORGEOUS! congrats!!!


----------



## Euridice

chesia said:


> three more pairs...... i'm loving them!!!



oh my gosh, what a vision!!! These are so yummy!!! If you put all six pair in the same pic it would be too much!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chesia,* they are all lovely.  You displayed them so beautifully.
What are the colors/fabrics of the bottom three and the pink on the top?


----------



## sneezz

Where is everyone getting such beautiful Lanvins... on sale even?  I yearn for another pair in 35.5 since 36 is a little bit big.


----------



## chesia

*sara999*, thank you!!! mytheresa has few more on sales.....

*Euridice*, thanks for your sweet comments.....

*sneezz*, try mytheresa! that's where i got my rose pink, orange and white flats!


----------



## chesia

rdgldy said:


> *Chesia,* they are all lovely. You displayed them so beautifully.
> What are the colors/fabrics of the bottom three and the pink on the top?


 

*rdgldy*, thank you so much!!!  i love all of them and i'm itching for more......

Rose Pink Metallic Calf Leather
Blue Metallic Calf Leather
Black Patent Calf Leather
Purple Shiny Calf Leather


----------



## rdgldy

I don't blame you at all-they are great ballet flats.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*chesia *- Wow, what a haul!   I'm insanely jealous of your metallic blue pair... where did you find them?!   I was stalking them on shopzoe forever, but they sold out before a sale even hit and I couldn't justify them.  Did you get yours on sale?  Every single pair is just gorgeous... enjoy!


----------



## chesia

*rdgldy*, 

*fieryfashionist*, thank you! i got them at my local store and i paid full price for them....


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi there!  Ohhh okay, I figured, because I haven't seen them on sale anywhere.   They are well worth it, so no worries!


----------



## aspp

chesia said:


> three more pairs...... i'm loving them!!!



Hi chesia.......love all yours, especially the orange !! Thanks for posting these beautiful flats, by the way, what is the color of the second one from top?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I love to come back and look at this thread!  Did anyone pick up anything good from the sales this week?


----------



## moshi_moshi

fieryfashionist said:


> I would recommend sizing up.  For me, I wear a 7.5 for all Tory Burch leather flats, 38 if they are patent/leopard, and for Lanvin flats, the 38 or 38.5 works best.  I have both sizes, and both can work depending upon the material.  The 38.5 is the comfiest initially, and the 38 is perfect after a few wears.  I'd go up a 1/2 size at least.



*minal* - do you find that the fabric ones stretch?  i am trying to decide whether or not a 39 is too big or will end up being too big.  i usually wear a 38.5 in CL flats and a 39 in patent.  There is a fabric pair on barneys and i'm wondering whether or not i should pull the trigger.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

moshi_moshi said:


> - do you find that the fabric ones stretch?  i am trying to decide whether or not a 39 is too big or will end up being too big.  i usually wear a 38.5 in CL flats and a 39 in patent.  There is a fabric pair on barneys and i'm wondering whether or not i should pull the trigger.



Moshi- I just ordered a few pairs.  I found out that in fabric/satin, I need to go down one half size.  I take a 39.5 in leather or patent Lanvin flats, but the 39.5 satin ones were too loose and I needed a 39.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   I don't have any fabric ones, unfortunately, but I think* Chi town* *Chanel *is right in that going a half size down seems reasonable.  All of my Lanvin flats are either a 38 or 38.5 (I can do either really... although in patent, the 38 requires a bit of stretching), and I have patent, leather, metallic patent, etc.  




moshi_moshi said:


> *minal* - do you find that the fabric ones stretch?  i am trying to decide whether or not a 39 is too big or will end up being too big.  i usually wear a 38.5 in CL flats and a 39 in patent.  There is a fabric pair on barneys and i'm wondering whether or not i should pull the trigger.


----------



## rdgldy

I wear the same size in leather, suede and fabric.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

These were too loose, so I am returning them (posted info in the shoe deals), but I thought that you all might like a little eye candy!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Chi town Chanel* those are stunning!  Which season are they and do you know if they come without the toe cap, such a beautiful print! *faints* 

Ladies, forgive the dumb question but Lanvin flats go by french sizing correct? They don't sell Lanvins at all in my area so I'm completely in the dark... TIA


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Hi Jen, I think these were resort 09?  I haven't seen them without the cap toe though.  I returned them to Barney's Chicago yesterday afternoon.  They were really pretty, but just a bit too loose.  Yes, the sizing is European.


----------



## pbdb

sneezz said:


> Where is everyone getting such beautiful Lanvins... on sale even?  I yearn for another pair in 35.5 since 36 is a little bit big.


for 35.5 sizes, why don't you go to ebay and check out the ebay store-- Mushroom and the City. It is based in Hong Kong and I can vouch for the authenticity of the goods selling there. You can check the feedback profile of the seller-- mushroom_city. I bought my 3 pairs of Lanvins there, in size 6 all in leather. This store now has several pairs in satin, leather and suede.


----------



## Sharkbait

Bought these yesterday

I feel head over heels for them!





































and...Ayrton approves!


----------



## Lyra

^They are gorgeous and they look comfy too!


----------



## meggyg8r

Chi town Chanel said:


> These were too loose, so I am returning them (posted info in the shoe deals), but I thought that you all might like a little eye candy!


 
OMG! Those are GORGEOUS! I wish I could have gotten a pair of them in that exact color!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> *minal* - do you find that the fabric ones stretch? i am trying to decide whether or not a 39 is too big or will end up being too big. i usually wear a 38.5 in CL flats and a 39 in patent. There is a fabric pair on barneys and i'm wondering whether or not i should pull the trigger.


 
*Moshi*, I know this is WAY late (and am I surprised that you like Lanvin flats too? no. lol) but I am a 38.5 in fabric Lanvins. I have a pair of leather ones in a 39 (because that was the only size available) and they fit fine too. I would think you'd want a 39 in the patent and a 38.5 in the fabric since we're basically the same size.


----------



## pbdb

am on my 13th pair of lanvin ballet flats, all from this sale season. will post pics soon. check out kirnazabete .com if you are a size 36 or 36.5 at 70% off. Just got one pair from them in satin in black, purple and blue spots.


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

My first!!!!  Lanvin Triple Bow Pump


----------



## sara999

i just won green watersnake lanvins on ebay for $112! i can't wait to get them, i need a 3rd pair to rotate in, i've been wearing my 2 pairs nonstop


----------



## rdgldy

*oatmeal,* they are stunning!
*sara*, can't wait to see!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Sharkbait*, you know I love those!! 

*Lyra*, what a stunning collection! 

*pbdb* - You must post pictures!! 

*oatmeal*, they are gorgeous! 

*Sara*, what an amazing steal!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A pair I've been waiting for finally arrived today!   I think my collection is pretty much done... I'll try to post pics of all my shoes together tonight!


----------



## wis3ly

Chi town Chanel said:


> These were too loose, so I am returning them (posted info in the shoe deals), but I thought that you all might like a little eye candy!


 
OMG! Where can I get a pair? How much are these? Are they true to size?


----------



## fieryfashionist

My HG Lanvins finally came!   The picture does not capture their beauty at all!!  Metallic bronze is mine, yay!!


----------



## aspp

fieryfashionist said:


> My HG Lanvins finally came!   The picture does not capture their beauty at all!!  Metallic bronze is mine, yay!!



Congrat!!! sooo beautiful, what size is it?


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!  Thank you!   38.5... I can wear either a 38 or 38.5.


----------



## aspp

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Hi!  Thank you!   38.5... I can wear either a 38 or 38.5.



Love this Bronze so much, such a beauty, can u show me the picture when u wear them? 
Where did u get this pair from, Barneys?  Thanks!!


----------



## aspp

Need help please! Last time I bought Lanvin flat in 35, but it is too too fit. Then, I had a chance to try 36 one time and it just fit me right but the pair I like was not available in 36. Anyhow, do you think that there is any chance that 36.5 will fit me too or too loose, I have never tried this size on. May any of you happen to know the insoles length of 36 and 36.5, for this current season. Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## pbdb

fieryfashionist said:


> *Sharkbait*, you know I love those!!
> 
> *Lyra*, what a stunning collection!
> 
> *pbdb* - You must post pictures!!
> 
> *oatmeal*, they are gorgeous!
> 
> *Sara*, what an amazing steal!!!



Hi !!
will wait for my last purchase to arrive then I post pictures. Can't wait to see yours!!!!


----------



## ap.

here are my new pair from new season (pre-fall?).  the first picture is stock photo and shows the right purple satin color.  the patent leather on my shoes is actually very dark purple/burgundy.  it's incredibly soft.

please excuse my feet.  didn't realize they're so dry.


----------



## ap.

well, now that i've learned how to post full size pictures (instead of thumbnails), i thought i'd show the shoes i've gotten since the last time i posted my lanvin shoes.

1. denim
2. blue ribbon
3. gray patent perforated
4. pink metallic
5. patent and purple satin
0. i snuck in my bottega veneta flats - leather is soooo soft and comfy


----------



## bestiuta

oatmeal_raisin said:


> my first!!!! Lanvin triple bow pump


beautiful


----------



## shopaholic1987

Hi, I am currently saving for a pair of Lanvins. Do you wear yours all year round or just for spring/summer. If the latter what do wear during the autumn/winter?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

shopaholic1987 said:


> Hi, I am currently saving for a pair of Lanvins. Do you wear yours all year round or just for spring/summer. If the latter what do wear during the autumn/winter?


 
I wear mine year round... I also have a pair of boots that get a lot of wear when it is cooler.


----------



## ap.

oops, didn't realize the picture didn't load.  :shame:



apey_grapey said:


> well, now that i've learned how to post full size pictures (instead of thumbnails), i thought i'd show the shoes i've gotten since the last time i posted my lanvin shoes.
> 
> 1. denim
> 2. blue ribbon
> 3. gray patent perforated
> 4. pink metallic
> 5. patent and purple satin
> 0. i snuck in my bottega veneta flats - leather is soooo soft and comfy


----------



## rdgldy

They are all beautiful~


----------



## mundodabolsa

shopaholic1987 said:


> Hi, I am currently saving for a pair of Lanvins. Do you wear yours all year round or just for spring/summer. If the latter what do wear during the autumn/winter?



I wear them a lot in the spring and as far into the fall as I can go until it gets too cold to go sockless. but they are definitely my go-to shoes sept-nov.

* apey grapey *, I love them all but especially the gray perforated patent, I'm kicking myself for not getting those.


----------



## tomato4

is it strange that im a US7 and a 37 in leather lanvin flats fit me? also, is the sizing for the leather flats different every season? i want to order a pair online but i definitely dont wanna be stuck with the wrong size.


----------



## ap.

mundodabolsa said:


> I wear them a lot in the spring and as far into the fall as I can go until it gets too cold to go sockless. but they are definitely my go-to shoes sept-nov.
> 
> * apey grapey *, I love them all but especially the gray perforated patent, I'm kicking myself for not getting those.



yeah, i love the gray ones too.  i'm in a gray kick right now; i have to actively stop myself from getting more.

when i was in california, i wore lanvin ballerinas all year long.  when i moved to a place with a real winter, i give them up once it snows 'cause they have no grip.  but if it's just cold, i sometimes wear them with socks/tights.


----------



## ap.

tomato4 said:


> is it strange that im a US7 and a 37 in leather lanvin flats fit me? also, is the sizing for the leather flats different every season? i want to order a pair online but i definitely dont wanna be stuck with the wrong size.



the sizing has been pretty consistent the past couple of years (i get them half size up).  shoes 2006 and before are smaller (i got them full size up).  this season is actually a little bit bigger - i can either do tts or half size up.  keep in mind the leathers/patent are forgiving but not satin.


----------



## bonny_montana

My first Lanvin flats


----------



## rdgldy

Those are adorable-where did you find them??


----------



## bagladyseattle

apey_grapey said:


> oops, didn't realize the picture didn't load.  :shame:



They look gorgeous!  It is great that you have them all different colors.  I need to expand me to other than basic color.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bagladyseattle

bonny_montana said:


> My first Lanvin flats



They are super cute!  I love the rhinstone.  Where do you get them at?


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^



rdgldy said:


> Those are adorable-where did you find them??


 

Thank you! Found them on sale in Larizia Shoe shop, in london, St.Johns wood.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Just out of curiousity how old are your oldest pair of Lanvins?

I'm trying to work out the cost per wear to see if I can justify spending £300 nearly on a pair.


----------



## annanas

bonny_montana said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Found them on sale in Larizia Shoe shop, in london, St.Johns wood.




ooh must go to take a look  


my oldest pair is nearly three and a half years :shame: they aren't perfect anymore (they're tan  ) but i do still wear them from time to time.   my second pair (nearly three years) i wear all the time, i  them.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

wis3ly said:


> OMG! Where can I get a pair? How much are these? Are they true to size?



They were from Barney's.  I think the original price was $565?  Not sure.  They were on sale for around $240 or so.  Can't remember exactly.  I returned them to the Chicago Barney's location.

As for the sizing, I usually take a 39.5, but these were too large for me.  I returned them because I needed a 39 and they didn't have a pair.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ap.

shopaholic1987 said:


> Just out of curiousity how old are your oldest pair of Lanvins?
> 
> I'm trying to work out the cost per wear to see if I can justify spending £300 nearly on a pair.




my oldest pair is from Spring 2005 and i still wear them, but not very often.  i didn't know the optimal fit; i thought the elastic would stretch more and it didn't so it digs into my heel.  i wear them when i know i won't be standing or walking too much:  sort of like heels


----------



## mundodabolsa

shopaholic1987 said:


> Just out of curiousity how old are your oldest pair of Lanvins?
> 
> I'm trying to work out the cost per wear to see if I can justify spending £300 nearly on a pair.



three years old.  aside from having to resole them they're still great.


----------



## aspp

I have a pair of crackled silver which is so comfy!!   I would like to get another pair.......I see all of you own different kind of leather and style  , so just would like to know which leather is softer?....patent leather, lamb leather like bronze one, and the classic leather one....:?::?:


----------



## tomato4

there are 2 types of plain leather? classic and lamb?


----------



## aspp

aspp said:


> I have a pair of crackled silver which is so comfy!!   I would like to get another pair.......I see all of you own different kind of leather and style  , so just would like to know which leather is softer?....patent leather, lamb leather like bronze one, and the classic leather one....:?::?:





tomato4 said:


> there are 2 types of plain leather? classic and lamb?



I've heard that there are lamb and goat skin, but not really sure how different? But would like to know if the patent leather pair is soft compare with other plain leather?


----------



## devoted7

my first time posting in here. i must say, i wanted some lanvins for awhile, but after viewing all the pics. i want some now!!!! they're all gorgeous!


----------



## bagladyseattle

devoted7, they are very comfy and cute.  You'll get hook once you started.


----------



## Zucnarf

Hello, girls! I have a question. 

Do you wear the same size in all types of  leather?

Does anyone know in what material types do they come? (except patent, normal, and satin..)?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Boots from Fall 2008 

They are a little big around my leg but I don't think they look too bad.


----------



## bagladyseattle

ItsMyWorld, I don't think that big at all.  They look great!

I got a pair  like yours but in blue patent, I have not wear it yet.  I  have a chicken calf so boots always little big around the calf.  I would love to have Hiver boots in brown.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

It is definitely more obvious in person... or with a better camera! lol


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is new demin Lanvin flat.


----------



## alyssa08

^^ very cute. 

does anyone know why the flats at shopzoeonline.com are $100 cheaper than the same pairs at barneys or other? I just ordered a black pair and I have no reason to believe they aren't authentic judging by what else they sell there but I find it odd that they are only $440.


----------



## bagladyseattle

alyssa08 said:


> ^^ very cute.
> 
> does anyone know why the flats at shopzoeonline.com are $100 cheaper than the same pairs at barneys or other? I just ordered a black pair and I have no reason to believe they aren't authentic judging by what else they sell there but I find it odd that they are only $440.


 
I bought 4 pairs at Nordstrom for $250 each during the Half-yr sale.


----------



## tomato4

if i take a 37 in lanvin heels, would i be a 37 in the flats as well?


----------



## ap.

alyssa08 said:


> ^^ very cute.
> 
> does anyone know why the flats at shopzoeonline.com are $100 cheaper than the same pairs at barneys or other? I just ordered a black pair and I have no reason to believe they aren't authentic judging by what else they sell there but I find it odd that they are only $440.



zoe usually has better prices than other boutiques.  that being said, i think these shoes are the *washed* leather which are priced less than normal leather.  so... couple the different material with zoe's good pricing and you get lanvin priced less than $500!

oh, zoe definitely sells authentic designer pieces.


----------



## rdgldy

My black washed leather were over $500 at Barneys last fall.  Zoe is definitely authentic!!


----------



## Jahpson

ItsMyWorld said:


> Boots from Fall 2008
> 
> They are a little big around my leg but I don't think they look too bad.



gorgeous

how are lanvin sizing for boots? true to size?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Jahpson said:


> gorgeous
> 
> how are lanvin sizing for boots? true to size?


 
They are fairly TTS. I can wear my tts size or 1/2 a size up if I wear thicker socks... which I'll do when I find a pair on sale in the larger size.


----------



## aspp

rdgldy said:


> My black washed leather were over $500 at Barneys last fall.  Zoe is definitely authentic!!



rdgldy : which leather is more softer and comfy, washed or patent? I am deciding between these two, thanks so much!!


----------



## pursemania

IMO - washed!  More give.


----------



## Jahpson

ItsMyWorld said:


> They are fairly TTS. I can wear my tts size or 1/2 a size up if I wear thicker socks... which I'll do when I find a pair on sale in the larger size.


 

thank you so much!!


----------



## alyssa08

thanks *apey* and *rdgldy* for replying to my zoe inquiry! it was almost too good to be true to me 

I received my new lanvin flats and they are soo very amazing. the leather is buttery soft... they feel so luxurious. should I do anything to protect the leather? I always have at least three obsessions going on at any given moment but now that I've received these shoes, more lanvin flats is at the top of my list! I got black because a basic black flat is an essential basic in my wardrobe but now I want COLORS  pink or green, please.

oh, and just to add my input: I'm a US 8.5 with wide feet and a 39 fits me perfectly. I like my flats snug though. a 39.5 would also work and probably give a little more room at the toe.


----------



## KittyKat65

Lanvin boots are now at BG:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat257221cat322800cat239801cat239902cat290903


----------



## plain.jane

thse flats are TDF


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone know if the orange and green flats on barney's website are true to color? I like both but cannot decide and I can only have one or the other.


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, please help!

I wear 38 in Lanvin Nylon Sport Ballet flat, will the size 38 fit me in classic black leather?
Is it always the same size on all materials?


----------



## rdgldy

*alyssa*, your new flats are gorgeous! Congratulations.
*aspp*,  I agree with *Pursemania*, the washed are supersoft and comfy.


----------



## laureenthemean

My first Lanvin:


----------



## jen_sparro

^^ Those are stunning! I've been looking for those, may I ask where you got them? Congrats


----------



## alyssa08

cuute, laureen! I love them.

I wore mine for the first time to the FAIR last night... scary! it was okay, just a lil dusty. I have to say that they are sooo comfortable. any other shoe except for my pumas (only athletic type shoe I own) would have my back hurting after an hour but I wore my lanvin flats for three hours and my back didn't hurt at all. just my feet, of course. the elastic dug in pretty bad but I put moleskin on my heels so they didn't get cut up. I'd say they are worth every penny.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *jen* and *alyssa*!  *jen*, unfortunately I don't know who carried them besides Barneys and I called them and they're all gone.  I bought mine on ebay.  Maybe you could call around the Barneys outlets and see if they have any, but it's a long shot.  Good luck!


----------



## pbdb

does anyone know where i can find the lanvin red washed leather flats in size 36 or 36.5? I have about 13 pairs already (just started 4 months ago) and I didnt pay retail for a single one and this is the only color I really would like to get my hands on!!


----------



## ap.

congratulations on your first lanvin!  and it sounds like you've been bitten by the bug.  

the leather will stretch so you'll soon have room in the toes, but the elastic, not so much... maybe with a lot of wear...




alyssa08 said:


> thanks *apey* and *rdgldy* for replying to my zoe inquiry! it was almost too good to be true to me
> 
> I received my new lanvin flats and they are soo very amazing. the leather is buttery soft... they feel so luxurious. should I do anything to protect the leather? I always have at least three obsessions going on at any given moment but now that I've received these shoes, more lanvin flats is at the top of my list! I got black because a basic black flat is an essential basic in my wardrobe but now I want COLORS  pink or green, please.
> 
> oh, and just to add my input: I'm a US 8.5 with wide feet and a 39 fits me perfectly. I like my flats snug though. a 39.5 would also work and probably give a little more room at the toe.


----------



## ap.

both colors are brighter in real life.  i have the green and i think the picture i posted is closer to the true color.  (caveat:  all these depend on your monitor settings)



LVLover said:


> Does anyone know if the orange and green flats on barney's website are true to color? I like both but cannot decide and I can only have one or the other.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

LOVE those green flats!


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies! i've had my patent black lanvin flats for a while now and had actually listed them up for sale but had massive seller's remorse so i took the listing down. i really love the look of them on, but they kill my feet! the elastic cuts the edge of my big toe (i have a mini bunion) and ankles. i've probably only worn them about 3 times now. from what i've read, everyone seems to think that they are comfy.. am i the only one with this problem? do they actually soften up with wear? thanks for your comments!


----------



## alyssa08

I've worn mine three times too, all for long periods of time, and the elastic digs into my heel as well. it never cuts them, though, so I just deal with it but it gets to be pretty uncomfortable. from what I've read in this thread, the elastic isn't going to loosen up. in the tory burch reva flats thread, someone suggested poking holes in the elastic to loosen it up... I guess because it might break some of the rubber threads. I might try this. otherwise, I'm just going to size up another half size on my next pair.


----------



## laureenthemean

The elastic of mine doesn't dig into my heel, but I think mine are actually a little too big, so maybe that's why?  I'm a US 8 and got size 39.  They stay on my feet just fine, but there seems to be a little extra room in the back.  The elastic keeps them on my feet, though.


----------



## alyssa08

yeah, I only went up half a size but I'd rather have them be a bit too big then digging into my heels. they leave indentations so deep! I know this sounds horrible and you're thinking "why are you wearing them?!" but they're too beautiful... it's fashion, you know. full size up it is for me, now.


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, you're talking to a bunch of shoe addicts!  I think we all understand.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## evanescent

thanks *alyssa *and *laureen*! do you ladies have the patent or washed leather? hmm it could be that patent is a lot tougher? can anyone with patent please comment? i did get half a size up than my usual CL size and there's a little gap at the back of my feet.. but the elastic still digs in painfully. im not sure if i should persevere and break them in! all in the name of fashion eh? lol


----------



## pbdb

Hi,
I have the yellow patent leather flats from Matches.Com and the first Time I wore it, it was digging into my skin at the back even if it was already a half size bigger than my usual shoe size. On the second time I wore it, still a bit digging but not as tight as the first time, so yes, at least for me, the patent leather becomes better with wear.
The washed leather with satin combination is tight though so really advisable to get it a half size bigger.
The solid color satin ones better in half size bigger as well but the printed ones I find TTS.
The washed leather is the best for the skin, I can wear either my size and even a half size bigger.
The metallic ones are also kind to the skin.
The lambskin ones good in a half size or possible as well TTS.
The sneakers are TTS (with even a little allowance).  

I have already in Lanvin ballet flats:
washed leather (WL)  in  grey, suede grey with bow in crystal stones,  purple, WL black with satin, iridescent blue, beige or nude, yellow patent, metallic brown=bronze, satin blue with black trim, satin burgundy with black trim, multicolor satin, green (like the picture posted here), and beige suede with satin sneakers.  
Just can't get my hands on a pair of lambskin in red!!!


----------



## flower71

^^pics please!! you've got a great collection there!


----------



## pbdb

OK, will do!! 
before this week is over, I will try to post pics here.


----------



## evanescent

*pbdb *thank you so much!!! you are a great help! i shall persevere with my lanvins, they are just so flattering on.

you have a fabulous collection and would love to see some pics!


----------



## pbdb

for the love of the lanvin ballet, yes!!!
this week will post pics!!!


----------



## LVLover

Nordstrom's is sending me this shoe. I'm not sure about the bow but I LOVE LOVE the navy patent. I may pass on these shoes, but will Lanvin do the navy color again (I've seen pics throughout this thread of navy lambskin).


----------



## latte&me

my only pair of Lanvin shoes with kitten heels






*close up, silk fabric*




*from season 2008*




*me and my Lanvin shoes*


----------



## pbdb

here are my beauties.....


----------



## latte&me

hope it is working this time


----------



## pbdb

flower71 said:


> ^^pics please!! you've got a great collection there!



already posted the picture.
please see page 58.


----------



## pbdb

here's a bigger picture......


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous,* pbdb* and *latte*~


----------



## pbdb

thanks!!! really crazy for these flats....... if anyone knows where to get the red ones (not patent)  in size 36 or 36.5, please let me know!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

LVLover said:


> Nordstrom's is sending me this shoe. I'm not sure about the bow but I LOVE LOVE the navy patent. I may pass on these shoes, but will Lanvin do the navy color again (I've seen pics throughout this thread of navy lambskin).



These are really cute.  Also, I think last winter there were some navy patent plain ballet flats.  Different colors are offered from season to season.  I haven't seen any other Fall/Winter 09 navy flats, maybe someone else has seen some?


----------



## pêche

pbdb said:


> here's a bigger picture......



WOW.  Love!!


----------



## pbdb

I have seen iridescent navy blue classic ballet flats (I have these as well)  and the navy patent ones at www.departementfeminin.com. But the patent navy are already sold out.


----------



## LVLover

pbdb said:


> I have seen iridescent navy blue classic ballet flats (I have these as well) and the navy patent ones at www.departementfeminin.com. But the patent navy are already sold out.


 

Thanks!! I love the patent and the iridescent! Does anyone know where I can get either one of these. The website that pbdb mentioned does not have my size.

We should compile a list of all internet sites and brick and morter stores that sell lanvin shoes.


----------



## LVLover

Here is what I've got so far for online stores:

monamoore.com
mytheresa.com
brownsfashion.com
matchesfashion.com
luisaviaroma.com
net-a-porter.com
pollyanna.com
shopzoeonline.com
aloharag.com
barneys.com
departementfeminin.com


Brick and morter stores
Barneys
Nordstroms

Please add to the list if you know any others...


----------



## irissix

there's also:

kirnazabete.com
lindestore.com
tenderbirmingham.com
poshonmain.com
josephstores.com





LVLover said:


> Here is what I've got so far for online stores:
> 
> monamoore.com
> mytheresa.com
> brownsfashion.com
> matchesfashion.com
> luisaviaroma.com
> net-a-porter.com
> pollyanna.com
> shopzoeonline.com
> aloharag.com
> barneys.com
> departementfeminin.com
> 
> 
> Brick and morter stores
> Barneys
> Nordstroms
> 
> Please add to the list if you know any others...


----------



## Euridice

hi, y'all, I have been drooling over this thread for a while now, and your Lanvins are so gorgeous!! As if you didn't know, lol! 

thanks for the list of places to get them. I was wondering if there were any sizing differences in the patent versus suede Lanvin flats as opposed to the regular leather flats? I was thinking of getting a pair of the flats....I've read comments that sometimes people go up a half size in patent versions of things (e.g. Revas). thanks!


----------



## LVLover

Here is an updated list:


monamoore.com
mytheresa.com
brownsfashion.com
matchesfashion.com
luisaviaroma.com
net-a-porter.com
pollyanna.com
shopzoeonline.com
aloharag.com
barneys.com
departementfeminin.com
kirnazabete.com
lindestore.com
tenderbirmingham.com
josephstores.com


Brick and morter stores
Barneys
Nordstroms
poshonmain.com (visit website for store info, shoes are not available for shipment via website, you must call the store)
Please add to the list if you know any others...[/QUOTE]


Thanks


----------



## Chi town Chanel

There is also Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## pbdb

I also know of:

farfetch.com
nathalieschuterman.com
L'lnde Lais Palais
MarissaCollections.com




LVLover said:


> Here is an updated list:
> 
> 
> monamoore.com
> mytheresa.com
> brownsfashion.com
> matchesfashion.com
> luisaviaroma.com
> net-a-porter.com
> pollyanna.com
> shopzoeonline.com
> aloharag.com
> barneys.com
> departementfeminin.com
> kirnazabete.com
> lindestore.com
> tenderbirmingham.com
> josephstores.com
> 
> 
> Brick and morter stores
> Barneys
> Nordstroms
> poshonmain.com (visit website for store info, shoes are not available for shipment via website, you must call the store)
> Please add to the list if you know any others...




Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## alij78

wow pbdb they are gorgeous! what a collection


----------



## pbdb

alij78 said:


> wow pbdb they are gorgeous! what a collection



thanks!!! I searched worldwide online just to find each one. The hunt was a big thrill for me  and been very happy with the results!!


----------



## LVLover

Here is an updated list:


monamoore.com
mytheresa.com
brownsfashion.com
matchesfashion.com
luisaviaroma.com
net-a-porter.com
pollyanna.com
shopzoeonline.com
aloharag.com
barneys.com
departementfeminin.com
kirnazabete.com
lindestore.com
tenderbirmingham.com
josephstores.com
farfetch.com
nathalieschuterman.com
L'lnde Lais Palais
MarissaCollections.com
bergdorfgoodman.com

Brick and morter stores
Barneys
Nordstroms
poshonmain.com (visit website for store info, shoes are not available for shipment via website, you must call the store)
Bergdorf Goodman

Please add to the list if you know any others...



Thanks


----------



## rdgldy

this is great!


----------



## pbdb

Just IN !!!!
at net-a-porter...... patent midnight blue flats with black satin bow/ black satin cap toe but at USD555.


----------



## ztainthecity

pbdb said:


> Just IN !!!!
> at net-a-porter...... patent midnight blue flats with black satin bow/ black satin cap toe but at USD555.



those are beautiful! i hope for some lanvin flats one day!


----------



## pbdb

LVLover said:


> Thanks!! I love the patent and the iridescent! Does anyone know where I can get either one of these. The website that pbdb mentioned does not have my size.
> 
> We should compile a list of all internet sites and brick and morter stores that sell lanvin shoes.



Hi,
if you dont mind having the  midnight blue patent with black satin ribbon/cap toe instead then net-a-porter just might make you happy.....


----------



## kml2887

For anyone in Dallas area, Studio Sebastian in Snider Plaza has several different colors.  I know they have brown leather, black leather (not patent), bronze, brown snake (python?), and I think a pewter color.  That's all I can remember, but there could have been more.  Not sure if they do charge sends.


----------



## Jira

Gorgeous collections! And thank you *LVLover* for that great list! Off to browse now!


----------



## SCL

In the LA area, some of the MADISON boutiques carry Lanvin flats.


----------



## pbdb

I was able to find a pair in size 36 of the light grey perforated ballet flats and bought it so now, I have 13 pairs of lanvin ballet flats and 1 pair of sneakers.


----------



## azalea223

evanescent said:


> thanks *alyssa *and *laureen*! do you ladies have the patent or washed leather? hmm it could be that patent is a lot tougher? can anyone with patent please comment? i did get half a size up than my usual CL size and there's a little gap at the back of my feet.. but the elastic still digs in painfully. im not sure if i should persevere and break them in! all in the name of fashion eh? lol


 

I have one in patent and one in leather both the same size.  The leather is so comfy and doesn't feel like i am wearing any shoes.  But he patent really digs into the back of my feet.  I've worn it 3 times and am wondering is there is a way to stretch or loosen the elastic.


----------



## SCL

^ I find moleskin on the elastic back is a great relief.  : )


----------



## kathybea

azalea223 said:


> I have one in patent and one in leather both the same size. The leather is so comfy and doesn't feel like i am wearing any shoes. But he patent really digs into the back of my feet. I've worn it 3 times and am wondering is there is a way to stretch or loosen the elastic.


 
Poke a few tiny holes through the leather and the elastic with a heavy-duty pin, the kind used for upholstery. Then wear them 5-7 times. All will be well.


----------



## weekender2

zoe just stocked their black lanvin flats!
they have sizes 36.5-40 available
just got mine!

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20027&category_id=659


----------



## hannahsophia

weekender2 said:


> zoe just stocked their black lanvin flats!
> they have sizes 36.5-40 available
> just got mine!
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20027&category_id=659



ahhhhhhhh i just bought them. my first lanvin!


----------



## azalea223

kathybea said:


> Poke a few tiny holes through the leather and the elastic with a heavy-duty pin, the kind used for upholstery. Then wear them 5-7 times. All will be well.


 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## weekender2

yeay hannahsophia!


----------



## hannahsophia

weekender2 said:


> yeay hannahsophia!


 my wallet hates you! I was doing SO good. I couldn't pass up black lanvins tho. I'm planning to use my neiman marcus gift card on the distressed metallic pair--- whenever it actually comes.


----------



## hannahsophia

also how do lanvin flats compare to miu miu flats? and chanel flats?


----------



## brigadeiro

weekender2 said:


> zoe just stocked their black lanvin flats!
> they have sizes 36.5-40 available
> just got mine!
> 
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20027&category_id=659


 
Thank you SO SO much!  I always seem to miss out on the classic black leather styles, but put my order through yesterday


----------



## ap.

hannahsophia said:


> also how do lanvin flats compare to miu miu flats? and chanel flats?



miu miu flats are super comfy - it's just that sometimes i don't like their style.  i like lanvin's simplicity and colors (i must; i have 25 pairs).


----------



## pursemania

apey_grapey said:


> miu miu flats are super comfy - it's just that sometimes i don't like their style.  i like lanvin's simplicity and colors (i must; i have 25 pairs).




LOL - I am *so* addicted to them as well!  :shame:


----------



## hannahsophia

apey_grapey said:


> miu miu flats are super comfy - it's just that sometimes i don't like their style. i like lanvin's simplicity and colors (i must; i have 25 pairs).


 
i have three pairs of miu miu but the toe area gets scratched up easily. i was wondering if lanvin shows wear the same?


----------



## ap.

hannahsophia said:


> i have three pairs of miu miu but the toe area gets scratched up easily. i was wondering if lanvin shows wear the same?




i do not tend to scratch the toe area of any of my shoes so i can't say.  i do know that my metallic pink lanvin are holding up better than my metallic pink miu miu.  you may ask how many metallic pink shoes does one need?  one is peep toe, the other isn't.  

i actually had quality issues with my last miu miu banana flats.  i bought them from net-a-porter.  after two wearings, i noticed the side stitching had come apart in multiple places on both shoes and the elastic became exposed.  NAP let me return it after i sent them pictures.


----------



## hannahsophia

apey_grapey said:


> i do not tend to scratch the toe area of any of my shoes so i can't say.  i do know that my metallic pink lanvin are holding up better than my metallic pink miu miu.  you may ask how many metallic pink shoes does one need?  one is peep toe, the other isn't.
> 
> i actually had quality issues with my last miu miu banana flats.  i bought them from net-a-porter.  after two wearings, i noticed the side stitching had come apart in multiple places on both shoes and the elastic became exposed.  NAP let me return it after i sent them pictures.



omg! wow. i lost one of the jewels on a pair of mine  i've been meaning to see if miu miu will replace it. it's last season tho


----------



## Jira

How do sequins/crystals on Lanvins hold up? I'm interested in a chartreuse pair with star-like crystals at the front, but I'm afraid they'll fall off easily.


----------



## LVLover

wow those sound beautiful!! May I ask where you found them?


----------



## ap.

hannahsophia said:


> omg! wow. i lost one of the jewels on a pair of mine  i've been meaning to see if miu miu will replace it. it's last season tho



i have the ones from two years ago - the first shoes with the large crystal clusters and they've held up (thank goodness). if miu miu doesn't replace the crystal, perhaps you can try the swarovski store and get a similar crystal.


----------



## LVLover

Here is my lanvin collection...I LOVE these shoes..stylish and comfortable and combination that is tough to beat. The silver/gold are new and I'm debating if they are keepers....


----------



## pursemania

OOh - ^^^ love those silver and gold - KEEP THEM!!


----------



## rdgldy

Great Lanvins-I love the silver and gold.


----------



## ilovefhf

does anyone know where i can get the flats that have the big ribbon!!


----------



## LVLover

^ net-a-porter.com (US)


----------



## Mininana

any lanvins on sale?


----------



## wis3ly

I'm hoping Black Friday will bring some Lanvin sales..can't afford retail man..


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have only 1 pair of Lanvins, I need more!! Looking at these pics


----------



## laureenthemean

My second pair of Lanvin:













(Yikes, ignore my feet!)


----------



## babyontheway

Love all your Lanvins- I wouldn't be able to decide which ones to wear in the morning!  They are all so pretty



LVLover said:


> Here is my lanvin collection...I LOVE these shoes..stylish and comfortable and combination that is tough to beat. The silver/gold are new and I'm debating if they are keepers....


----------



## bellapsyd

any online sales going on right now for lanvins?  or any leads about who will have them on after thanksgiving sales??


----------



## LVLover

Got a new pair of Lanvin flats yesterday....oh and those are my pj pants


----------



## babyontheway

Try barneys.com or nordstroms for sale Lanvin. I was able to presale 2 pairs with nordstrom


----------



## TenYearsGone

Looking to purchase my first pair. I was wondering if these were authentic?


----------



## hannahsophia

TenYearsGone said:


> Looking to purchase my first pair. I was wondering if these were authentic?


 
I've never seen those before. Maybe ask to see the insides?


----------



## pursemania

^^ *Tenyearsgone*:  I have these  - unless they are being faked, they should be real.  They fit like a dream . . .


----------



## rdgldy

I'd like to see a few more views, but they look fine from what I see. Can you post a couple more angles??


----------



## bellapsyd

ladies, sterling (nordstrom Raleigh DC) has 2 lanvin flats in 37.5 that he is holding for me, but I don't think I am going to take them.  One is blue and one is black patent with the bows (their presale....) They will be around $360....

please call nordstrom there tomorrow when he should be in!


----------



## pbdb

hannahsophia said:


> I've never seen those before. Maybe ask to see the insides?


Hi,
they are real lanvin. I've seen them before but this is like from 2008 collection?


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen, LV Lover, TenYearsGone*, congrats on some beautiful Lanvin flats.


----------



## ap.

*TenYearsGone*, i've seen that style before.

i didn't know lanvins were faked, but i shouldn't be surprised.  copies for everything come out at the same time as the original.  it's too bad lanvin stopped dating their shoes.  i really liked seeing which season they came from.  but i guess the stores can keep undated shoes in stock longer.  lanvin does change make little changes in construction every year.


----------



## rdgldy

My latest lanvin flats, in a gorgeous metallic blue.  Can't get enough of these!!


----------



## ap.

super cute!  may i ask where you got them?


----------



## rdgldy

E-Bay!


----------



## pbdb

cute rdgldy, i think the metallic blue is like my iridescent ones!! did you get it from a seller from Hong kong? because I got my 3 pairs from her.


----------



## pbdb

i got my iridescent ones and beige ones from Natalie Schuterman online from Sweden and they were on sale.


----------



## rdgldy

No, the seller was in California.  I was lucky with this pair as the seller took a best offer on them.


----------



## bellapsyd

i really want that color now! arg!  and/or the iridescent pink ones that mushroom_city has...but not at her prices!


----------



## tresjoliex

Do these last awhile if you take care of them?


----------



## rdgldy

I find that they last very well.  I am careful about wearing them though-not in rainy or bad weather.   Otherwise I walk all over in them and have not had to resole any yet.


----------



## pbdb

they are definitely durable but I do not wear them at all during bad weather ( pricey shoes need a lot of love and respect). I got a discount from that HKG seller (m...-city) since I bought 3 from her and not on ebay (she had 2-3 pairs available) and no paypal. We have the same bank so it was easy to transfer payment. Since I am also from Hong Kong, that saved a lot of selling fees from her side thus giving me the discount.


----------



## ap.

bellapsyd said:


> i really want that color now! arg!  and/or the iridescent pink ones that mushroom_city has...but not at her prices!



the iridescent pink leather stretches quite a bit, so you may think about getting it TTS instead of the usual half size up.  i bought mine in 6 when it came out and i'm thinking i should have gotten the 5.5 instead.


----------



## ap.

tresjoliex said:


> Do these last awhile if you take care of them?



the satin, denim, and suede ones i only wear when it's nice out.  the washed leather i don't mind getting a little wet - the water marks go away.  the patents are what i reach for when the forecast says rain.  i've even worn them when it was snowing.  they're tough shoes.


----------



## tresjoliex

Do any of you put protective soles on them before hand?


----------



## bellapsyd

apey_grapey said:


> the iridescent pink leather stretches quite a bit, so you may think about getting it TTS instead of the usual half size up.  i bought mine in 6 when it came out and i'm thinking i should have gotten the 5.5 instead.



ohhh good tip!!! thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

tresjoliex said:


> Do any of you put protective soles on them before hand?



I haven't.


----------



## hannahsophia

net-a-porter has the black flats in stock this morning! finally picked up a pair in my size!  they also have cream patent and a linen with a metallic cap.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## alyssa08

hannahsophia beat me to it!

I ran here to let you ladies know that they have nude patent on NAP. I snagged a pair. quite a few sizes are already sold out so hurry if you want them.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Anyone have new pics of the pairs they got on sale?


----------



## ap.

i got a few new pairs recently:  bright blue leather, purple leather, steel gray patent with seams.  but none were on sale!  :cry:


----------



## mundodabolsa

apey_grapey said:


> i got a few new pairs recently:  bright blue leather, purple leather, steel gray patent with seams.  but none were on sale!  :cry:



any new pics?? I'd LOVE to see what the purple and steel gray patent look like!


----------



## LVLover

Apey, where did you get the purple leather? TIA


----------



## ap.

the steel gray double stitch is from barney's.  i was hoping it would go on sale, but no such luck.  i took the last one in my size so i have to live with the full price ush:







the purple is from lanvin mount street in london.  the lighting is a little off so it looks blue - it's not; it's a true purple, very pretty.


----------



## tillie46

I love that shade of purple..........the shoes are adorable!


----------



## dood1980

hi everyone, can you please tell me where can i find lanvin Two Tone Ballet Flat in Bronze and Black in NYC other than barneys and kirnazabete ??


----------



## mundodabolsa

love them * apey *, thanks for the pics!


----------



## alyssa08

I loooovve the purple, apey!


----------



## pbdb

i also have purple but maybe from the 2008 line because your purple color  is really deep and vivid purple ....beautiful..congratulations!!


----------



## weekender2

oh my gosh that purple! thanks for sharing, I must have those on my feet.


----------



## babyontheway

Apey- love your newest additions!  I don't have any grey flats- but now I know which ones I want


----------



## rdgldy

The purple is divine!!  I prefer them in the matte leather.


----------



## rdgldy

BTW, Kirna Zabete has the most stunning mint green and bright pink ones at the moment.  I waited too long and my size is gone in the green.  Not on sale, but fabulous!!


----------



## ap.

thanks, ladies.  

what did you think of the sales?  i didn't get any sale lanvin this season.  i wasn't crazy about the selection.  barney's had the patent+satin ones but i got those from lanvin in london early summer (in hindsight i should have waited and gotten them on sale).  and bergdorf had a pale gray patent which was gone in a flash.  

*pbdb*:  i believe these purple are 2009 shoes.  there is a vertical leather strip on the back that the 2008 models didn't have (at least none of my earlier shoes have them).  i got them in london end of september.  

*babyontheway*:  the seamed flats look really good on the feet.  i saw a woman wearing the beige.  it looked so good on her, i went to barneys that same day.  and because of the construction, the back doesn't scrunch so it's even more comfy.  

*dood1980*:  try bergdorf, jeffrey (meatpacking), and chuckies (3ave & 63)


----------



## bellapsyd

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/shoe-man-ruined-my-lanvin-can-they-fixed-536386.html

please help with your opinions


----------



## pbdb

apey_grapey said:


> thanks, ladies.
> 
> what did you think of the sales?  i didn't get any sale lanvin this season.  i wasn't crazy about the selection.  barney's had the patent+satin ones but i got those from lanvin in london early summer (in hindsight i should have waited and gotten them on sale).  and bergdorf had a pale gray patent which was gone in a flash.
> 
> *pbdb*:  i believe these purple are 2009 shoes.  there is a vertical leather strip on the back that the 2008 models didn't have (at least none of my earlier shoes have them).  i got them in london end of september.
> 
> yes, your shoes are indeed 2009 and mine from 2008. yes, I did notice that there was that new version with the  vertical strip at the back. I also managed to buy the light grey patent perforated ones online for only 235usd with shipping to Hong Kong about 2 months ago.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I haven't been able to get any new Lanvin flats during the sales.  My size is always sold out.  Lately I haven't seen anything that I really loved.  Maybe resort and spring will bring something fabulous.  I love Apey's purple though!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

What do you all think about the linen ones?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

These linen ones?  I think they are really cute.  I'm afraid that I would mess them up though!  They also come in at least one other color. Pics from NAP.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I think these with the poof are really cute too.  NAP pics.


----------



## alyssa08

I love the linen ones on NAP. I thought about purchasing them but got nude and black patent instead. they look great for spring though.


----------



## pbdb

From the sales, I just bought from aloharag a pair of moss green sequin paillettes ballet flats at 50% off. Can't wait to see them!!! I was going to get the anthracite satin/foil ones but someone beat me to it.... anyway, I have already a grey classic pair 08, embellished crystals/ dark grey 09 , and the perforated light grey patent  09 so maybe my greys are already ok.


----------



## rdgldy

They sound really pretty!


----------



## ap.

Chi town Chanel said:


> I think these with the poof are really cute too.  NAP pics.



i agree.  those shoes are very cute.  i guess natural and linen are the "color" of the upcoming season.  chanel has beautiful linen flaps coming out (i suspect they will cost more than the usual arm and leg).


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I was thinking of getting some flats from Bergdorf via charge send.  Does anyone have a good SA that they could recommend?  Anyone know what is in stock?


----------



## pbdb

I was again lucky to have snagged the last pair of the navy blue patent with black satin cap toe / satin bow from the the sales and will post pics when I receive both pairs. Had to postpone delivery for these beauties since I am away on holiday with my family.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Bought these today. 
http://www.barneys.com/Wedge Knee Boot/500140370,default,pd.html
I can't wait to get them.


----------



## rdgldy

Kirna Zabete has a few styles of the flats on sale-a few sizes left- all between $200-$350.


----------



## rdgldy

Zoe also has some beauties on sale, including python, which is still full price at Barneys.


----------



## mayen120

i just got a pair from  KZ for a steal 


will post pics when they get here


----------



## rdgldy

Glad you were able to!!


----------



## LuckyDevil

Just got those coral Lanvin flats this morning. They're my first pair of Lanvins and super comfy! 

Please excuse the bad cam photos.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Holy adorableness LuckyDevil!  Those are toooooo cute.  I love them!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Luckydevil- those shoes are soooo cute!  Congrats


----------



## Sammyjoe

Love your name Luckydevil, love your lanvins!!


----------



## Ilgin

LuckyDevil said:


> Just got those coral Lanvin flats this morning. They're my first pair of Lanvins and super comfy!
> 
> Please excuse the bad cam photos.


 
I luv this blue box! Love the color of Lanvin babes,they r cute


----------



## weekender2

apey_grapey said:


> the steel gray double stitch is from barney's. i was hoping it would go on sale, but no such luck. i took the last one in my size so i have to live with the full price ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the purple is from lanvin mount street in london. the lighting is a little off so it looks blue - it's not; it's a true purple, very pretty.


 
just ordered the purple from mount street, they have sizes available!
thanks so much for the information, can't wait to get them!


----------



## Sammyjoe

The purple colour just looks so lush! Congrats to all the lucky owners!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

WoW!!!  Love love love the steel grey with stitching *apey_grapey*!  I would have bought them at full price too  

I haven't bought any flats this season - I keep missing the ones I want in my size.  
But I consoled myself with two pairs of Lanvin boots


----------



## ap.

*luckydevil*, you are a lucky devil!

congratulations, *weekender2*.  i hope you love the purple.

thanks, *straight-laced*.  it's silly really; i have so many grays but i keep buying them.

i tried on the floral print satin and it's super cute.  barney's and bergdorf have it in store.  almost bought it but am saving for a big purchase so must stay disciplined


----------



## rdgldy

*lucky devil*, so cute! congrats.


----------



## weekender2

luckydevil, those are adorable, enjoy!
thank you ladies, been waiting for the perfect purple, yum.


----------



## lothlorien14

i have just purchased my first pair from NAP the black leather after reading all your posts. eeek cant wait.


----------



## weekender2

super, lothlorien14, you will be hooked, congrats!


----------



## camilliepoo

gasp! Gorgeous!!! so jealous! where did you find them??  



LuckyDevil said:


> Just got those coral Lanvin flats this morning. They're my first pair of Lanvins and super comfy!
> 
> Please excuse the bad cam photos.


----------



## camilliepoo

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm returning bronze Lanvin flats in size 37 and 37.5 (yes i bought two sizes hehe) to my local Nordstrom in the next couple of days. I got them at 40% off a couple of weeks ago (came out to $3xx) but I don't know if they're discounted more now. Please PM me if you'd like them and I will put you in touch with my SA.

I've attached a pic of what they look like.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

^^^Love these!  Wish you were returning a 39.5!!!  Someone should snap them up!


----------



## pbdb

can anyone please comment on the fit of the Lanvin 2010 ballet flats? Because the 2009 ones in size 36 and 36.5 fit me even if I am a size 35.5 to 36.


----------



## Jira

^ I tried them recently and found I needed half a size up in leather and a full size up in patent.


----------



## brokeshopper

How can I check out the 2010 line online?

I'm looking for a pewter or bronze or "dark silver" pair... i guess some kind of matt metallic grey that i can wear with anything? any tips?


----------



## brokeshopper

lol i just read my own post and realized how crazy demanding i sound.

i guess im looking for something in between the python printed - bronze (http://www.barneys.com/Printed Python Ballet Flat/500289659,default,pd.html)
python blue - http://www.barneys.com/Python Ballet Flat/500139721,default,pd.html
and the metallic silver - http://www.barneys.com/Metallic Ballet Flat/500139672,default,pd.html


----------



## Chi town Chanel

brokeshopper said:


> How can I check out the 2010 line online?
> 
> I'm looking for a pewter or bronze or "dark silver" pair... i guess some kind of matt metallic grey that i can wear with anything? any tips?



So far I haven't seen anything that matches the description of what you are looking for.  The Resort 2010 styles are hitting stores now.  What I have seen are either floral print (Bergdorf), soft leather in pink, green, camel, and the style with the pouf, and the linen cap toe or the solid patent (NAP).  Nothing all metallic in a grey or bronze for Resort (that I have seen).  Maybe they will come out with some for Spring?


----------



## pursemania

The 2010 and previous years fit me the same - I size up one full size.


----------



## sneezz

LuckyDevil said:


> Just got those coral Lanvin flats this morning. They're my first pair of Lanvins and super comfy!
> 
> Please excuse the bad cam photos.


 
I love these, congrats!


----------



## pbdb

just got my 2 pairs from AR this morning!!! 
will post pics within the week.


----------



## rdgldy

Got my green ones from lindestore.  Will post this weekend.


----------



## rdgldy

Here are my green flats from Lindestore.


----------



## mayen120

got these from KZ


----------



## Jira

rdgldy said:


> Here are my green flats from Lindestore.



Gorgeous color!! I love these!  Congrats on your new flats!


----------



## Jira

mayen120 said:


> got these from KZ



Congrats! They're beautiful -- the ruched piping is so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

*jira*, thank you~~
*mayen*, they are so pretty-I love the color.


----------



## babyontheway

mayen- I am in love with the color!! They look so cute on- congrats


----------



## Creammia

Shes Beautiful!! Love the color


mayen120 said:


> got these from KZ


----------



## Creammia

They are super cute!! And the color is so bright~~Great for summer!! 



LuckyDevil said:


> Just got those coral Lanvin flats this morning. They're my first pair of Lanvins and super comfy!
> 
> Please excuse the bad cam photos.


----------



## pbdb

congratulations luckydevil, rdgldy and mayen120.
Adorable lanvins!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks *pbdb*!


----------



## mayen120

love these shoes


----------



## pbdb

I was able to snag the last pair of metallised calf leather in dark silver in size 35 even if I wear a size 36 or 36.5 and the fit is good surprisingly (yey!! ) that's why I didnt let them go (really great price!!) during the sales here in HKG. I was also lucky enough to get the last pair of quilted taupe with bow in size 36.5 from mat****.com. 
I will post all (2x AR, 1 x mat****.com, 1 x HKG sales + 1 x from 2 mo. ago) in one pic after I receive the quilted one.


----------



## pbdb

maybe I forgot to mention, that all the shoes I got all came from incredible sales so 



pbdb said:


> I was able to snag the last pair of metallised calf leather in dark silver in size 35 even if I wear a size 36 or 36.5 and the fit is good surprisingly (yey!! ) that's why I didnt let them go (really great price!!) during the sales here in HKG. I was also lucky enough to get the last pair of quilted taupe with bow in size 36.5 from mat****.com.
> I will post all (2x AR, 1 x mat****.com, 1 x HKG sales + 1 x from 2 mo. ago) in one pic after I receive the quilted one.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

If anyone wears a 36.5, Distractions (Colorado boutique) has this pair marked down to $195, but only that size is left.  Black flannel with black cap toe.  Go for it!

http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1757


----------



## pbdb

wow, what a very good price. I guess the lowest in sales I got was  250usd for a 100% calf leather pair from HKG sales....
this very item actually costs like 400usd from sales here. 
for anybody who's also 36.5, grab this honestly. I tend to buy/collect mostly the all leather styles and limit my fabric flats purchase.


----------



## pbdb

lanvin sales at mytheresa.com  gone in a flash. only small size left.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Would anyone be interested in starting a Lanvin subforum under the designer sections?  If so, would you please post your opinions in this dropbox thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/lanvin-forum-548114.html#post13841166

Thanks!!!


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone have the dark khaki python flats? They are 4 sale at zoe.com, but I'm wondering if these are live green or brown? TIA


----------



## rdgldy

I have the dark khaki suede-it is a dark olive color.


----------



## brokeshopper

Hi

I'm about to buy my first pair of lanvin and just wondering if someone can help me?

Trying to decide b/w the python bronze http://www.barneys.com/Printed Python Ballet Flat/500289659,default,pd.html

and the silver: http://www.barneys.com/Metallic Ballet Flat/00505001396799,default,pd.html

there are so many people here talking about sales, but ive checked out the following sites and no luck:
gregory's shoes
zoe
my theresa
bergdof

these are online at barneys... so wondering if i should just take the plunge? or wait and watch??
i really want a metallic neutral flat.

also, does anyone own either of these and can share how they hold up? im in the pacific northwest and don't expect to wear them much outside, but im sure *at some point* they will get wet 

THANKS!


----------



## pbdb

brokeshopper said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm about to buy my first pair of lanvin and just wondering if someone can help me?
> 
> Trying to decide b/w the python bronze http://www.barneys.com/Printed Python Ballet Flat/500289659,default,pd.html
> 
> and the silver: http://www.barneys.com/Metallic Ballet Flat/00505001396799,default,pd.html
> 
> there are so many people here talking about sales, but ive checked out the following sites and no luck:
> gregory's shoes
> zoe
> my theresa
> bergdof
> 
> these are online at barneys... so wondering if i should just take the plunge? or wait and watch??
> i really want a metallic neutral flat.
> 
> also, does anyone own either of these and can share how they hold up? im in the pacific northwest and don't expect to wear them much outside, but im sure *at some point* they will get wet
> 
> THANKS!



Hi,
I have the printed python in moss green (your choice was the bronze color) and they are very nice but I would not at all try to wear them when it's wet outside. The material is not as easy as the patent leather for all-weather use nor the regular calf leather. It is like suede or satin material in terms of maintenance.


----------



## brokeshopper

Thanks! any advice on timing of sales?


----------



## pbdb

brokeshopper said:


> Thanks! any advice on timing of sales?



well, the fall/winter sales begin towards late December til January (for 
european sales) but you have to be pretty quick as the bigger sizes are always the first ones to go that is why I get lucky even if I'm the late bird since I am a size 36 , 36.5.


----------



## slky

brokeshopper said:


> Thanks! any advice on timing of sales?



Both the shoes you linked to are on sale in Europe and Asia at the moment. I know Zoe had the python bronze on sale for around 260 USD a while ago but they sold out within a week (this was December). I bought the python gunmental from the Lanvin Paris boutique for slightly less, 2 weeks ago (they went for around 200 EUR). I sighted the silver flats in another boutique here for around 180 EUR. 

I'd perhaps call the Lanvin Paris and Lanvin London boutiques and check to see if they still have any in your size, but considering Europe has had sales going on for the entire month, they might have sold out of most sizes. I'm surprised Barneys hasn't discounted these flats though, considering they went on sale everywhere else and are FW09 models. Good luck!~


----------



## Ascella

Got these on sale two days ago:


----------



## babyontheway

^^ so cute!  congrats... where did you get them???


----------



## Ascella

babyontheway said:


> ^^ so cute!  congrats... where did you get them???


Thanks. I got them from Printemps in Paris.


----------



## Alice1979

My first post in this thread. I have been drooling over everyone's lanvins. Here are mine:


----------



## rdgldy

*ascella, alice*-such gorgeous flats!!!!


----------



## brokeshopper

are these the bronze python?? oh they look SO MUCH better here than on the barney's site!! where did you buy them?



Alice1979 said:


> My first post in this thread. I have been drooling over everyone's lanvins. Here are mine:


----------



## romanticomedy

I love your python flats!!!!!! These are great. I think I'll go back to the store soon to get them. Hopefully they still have stock for my size. May I ask, how much are these for retail?

These would be my first Lanvin flats if I get them, how do Lanvin flats hold up if I use them regularly? Sorry for the many questions ladies!



Alice1979 said:


> My first post in this thread. I have been drooling over everyone's lanvins. Here are mine:


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *rdgldy*, *brokeshopper*, and *romanticomedy*.

I don't think they're real python, but more like python embossed leather. They're actually charcoal, not bronze. They do come in bronze. I got them from Hirshleifers 40% off @ $315 back in December. I'm wearing them already, they're so comfy.


----------



## Jira

They look like they're covered in sequins, the sheen is really beautiful Congrats on your new shoes *Alice*! They were a great deal too!


----------



## Ascella

*rdgldy*: Thanks .


----------



## pbdb

1st photo: metallic pewter (HKG)
               quilted taupe with bronze bow (Matches)
               pale grey perforated (2 mos. ago)
2nd photo: printed python in moss green (AR)
               midnight blue patent with black satin cap toe/bow (AR)

still waiting for my order from mytheresa.com (one sale and one full price).... will send photo when I receive this week.


----------



## tresjoliex

Alice, love them.

pbdb, LOVE THEM!


----------



## pbdb

tresjoliex said:


> Alice, love them.
> 
> pbdb, LOVE THEM!



thanks tresjoliex!!!
btw, I also love BB.....


----------



## Jira

Congrats on your new flats *pbdb*! I love the metallic pewter ones


----------



## pbdb

Jira said:


> Congrats on your new flats *pbdb*! I love the metallic pewter ones



thanks Jira!!
they are actually only size 35 but the fit is perfect since the leather is divine and I usually wear 36-36.5.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *Jira* and *tresjoliex*. They're my first pair of lanvin flats, well technically, they're second; I had to let my first pair go since they were too small. I'm wearing them already and they go with everything. I cannot wait to get more!

*pbdb*, what an amazing haul. Love every pair.


----------



## tresjoliex

Would love to see a modeling pic Alice.

I haven't yet got any Lanvins. I want some, but don't know the sizing. Gotta try them on first. But I adore them.


----------



## pbdb

thanks Alice!! and congratulations on your beautiful Lanvins!! 
now, you're definitely hooked!!


----------



## Alice1979

tresjoliex said:


> Would love to see a modeling pic Alice.
> 
> I haven't yet got any Lanvins. I want some, but don't know the sizing. Gotta try them on first. But I adore them.


 
I have found that the sizing varies from material to material, and patent generally runs small for me. I didn't have any store near me that carried Lanvin until recently the closest NM near me started carrying them.

Here are some modeling pics for you. I'm wearing them today and this is what I have paired them with, just a typically school outfit for me.












Thank you *pdbd*. You're right, I'm totally hooked


----------



## tresjoliex

Soo soo cute!

I know Lanvins are perfect for me, now I just need to try them on!!


----------



## leslieh74

I love the look of the lanvin flats but have never tried any on.....in Jimmy Choo  I am a 39.....how does lanvin compare??


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

do these really not rub your feet ive always been wary of buying any due to the fact im terrible at buying shoes that rub my feet raw! Also do they have any shock absorption as my feet need that too!


----------



## emmaamme

does anyone know if the patent mary janes are still available to buy from anywhere?? please help i lusting after these


----------



## frzsri

leslieh74 said:


> I love the look of the lanvin flats but have never tried any on.....in Jimmy Choo  I am a 39.....how does lanvin compare??



I wear JC in 38.5 and am a 39 in Lanvin patent. Not sure for Lanvin leather though, it might be slightly smaller as it can stretch slightly. I love the 2 Lanvin pairs that I have, so comfy and classic.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Alice, those are just tooo cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Chi town Chanel said:


> Would anyone be interested in starting a Lanvin subforum under the designer sections?  If so, would you please post your opinions in this dropbox thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/lanvin-forum-548114.html#post13841166
> 
> Thanks!!!



Does anyone feel the need for a Lanvin forum?


----------



## Straight-Laced

emmaamme said:


> does anyone know if the patent mary janes are still available to buy from anywhere?? please help i lusting after these



Do you mean like the ones in the first pic?  I haven't seen this style for a while.
I'm LOVING this current ankle strap style though


----------



## leslieh74

frzsri said:


> I wear JC in 38.5 and am a 39 in Lanvin patent. Not sure for Lanvin leather though, it might be slightly smaller as it can stretch slightly. I love the 2 Lanvin pairs that I have, so comfy and classic.


 

Thanks....that really helps...it is hard to buy shoes you can't try on first!!!


----------



## stephaniechic

*^pbdb* i am so jealous  that you got the midnight blue pair with the satin bow cap! i was eyeing them on net-a-porter but they are sold out in my size 

congrats on the latest additions to your collection! they are all gorgeous! and there are so many styling possibilities with the variety  enjoy them!


----------



## stephaniechic

hi guys  i was wondering if anyone could help me out.
i'm sorry in advance if this has been addressed before (as i'm sure it has) but prior to asking, i did go back a few pages to see if it came up and i don't see it so i thought i'd ask.

i am looking to buy my first pair of LANVIN flats and i was wondering how they size? I am a true to size US 8 (but i know that in some European countries this translates to 38 and in others it's 39). I have been browsing eBay daily to see if any older styles come up of interest as I am looking for my first pair to be a nude shade or navy and i came across sellers saying the shoes we're a US 8 and then mixing 38 and 39 in there as the conversion sizing.

since you're all so well versed in the LANVIN flats dept.  i thought you might be able to share your sizing experience with me to help a future LANVIN customer make the right choice in size with shopping online (cause surely we ALL know what buying shoes online can turn out to be like lol!)

many thanks in advance! and btw- im new to tPF and i have been going over many of the threads and i notice a big theme here: everyone is SO PLEASANT!!! i think it's just amazing, the camaraderie this site has going. i'm excited to be a part of such a positive fashion community


----------



## pbdb

stephaniechic said:


> *^pbdb* i am so jealous  that you got the midnight blue pair with the satin bow cap! i was eyeing them on net-a-porter but they are sold out in my size
> 
> congrats on the latest additions to your collection! they are all gorgeous! and there are so many styling possibilities with the variety  enjoy them!



thanks Stephaniechic!!
am really in love with all of them.  I actually don't buy any other  shoe brand anymore except for Lanvins after I tried on my first pair. In the beginning, some Lanvins  feel just a bit tight depending on the type of leather (metallic ones from '09 are the best!!--they have a lot of give so its really TTS and can even go half size smaller) but on the second wear, the shoe feels like you have nothing on!!  But '10 styles have the best fit and leather, honestly. I do believe every year, the leather gets better and better.

as for the fit: for patent go a full size up but for 100% calf leather, a half size up as well for satin ones. If you're a true size 8, that's equivalent to 38.
Can anybody else confirm this ?


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
I'm a US7.5-8 and I almost always wear a size 38 in Lanvin.  If I go up to a 38.5 they usually stretch out.  

*stephaniechic* I think that unless your foot is very narrow you're most often going to want a 38.5, though some styles from different seasons vary if you're buying on the Bay.  I've never found a Lanvin shoe that runs big.  
Nice feedback on tpf by the way - I also find it to be a pleasant and helpful community


----------



## slky

I'm a US 7.5 and generally wear EUR 38 regardless of the shoe brand. With Lanvins, I have everything from 37 to 38.5. I find the satin or patent ones (EXCEPT the perforated cap toes) run small/TTS and the lamb leather ones run TTS to slightly large. Pre 2009, most shoes ran fairly small, so if the eBay item you're eyeing was 2008 or before, I'd definitely size up 0.5 to 1. If the shoe is from the last or current season, you can get away with wearing your true size (i.e. a 38 or 38.5). 

I have the same python-look flats Alice has, and I got them in 37.5. Though they're half a size down from my regular size. They fit perfectly. I have the nubuck leather ones in the same size and they have stretched out a lot, they basically feel like 38s now. I also have the perforated patent cap toe flats like pbdb which I got a full size down in 37 and they fit fine. But maybe I just have strange feet. All my other Lanvin flats (satins, patents and a metallic bronze) are in 38, the latter I got in 38.5, but only because my size was no longer available. 

Just as a side note: I tried on a metallic silver the other day and said to my hubby: 'I think these are little tight.' I looked at the shoe and realized it was a 36 (someone had put it on the wrong shelf). The fact I could get my foot in a shoe 2 sizes below mine and walk around semi-comfortably is amazing. I'm guessing Lanvin really has started using a different leather or found another way to make these flats a little more 'adaptable'.


----------



## pbdb

Hi slky,
 the metallic pewter or dark silver in the pic is actually a size 35 and they fit me really nice despite the fact that I usually wear 36 or 36.5. This was the only pair left and I love soo much the color and I was ecstatic when it fit me just fine! One of my fave  shoes because of the fit and leather.


----------



## stephaniechic

^^^*pdbd, straight-laced and slky *t h a n k y o u so much!!!! you guys are amazing and so helpful!!! the bit about the sizing over the years REALLY clears things up, esp. if i'm looking to buy them on ebay or if i end up going the brand new route. I think i'll be ordering a 38 or 38.5 if i go leather (vs. snakeskin or metalic), which is what i'm fairly certain i want for my first pair.  though i am SERIOUSLY tempted by the snakeskin and metallic pairs, but i think they will be great options to integrate later on. For my first pair i want something really versatile and also, it really depends on what i find out there because i think i have my heart set on navy and i haven't found a navy pair yet....

and *pdbd* i think i am gonna be sold on LANVIN flats after my first pair  i got that way with the Tory Burch flats and now i have four pairs but i wear them sporadically as i am waiting for the trend do die down a bit still but they are outright the most comfy flats i own right now...until i get my LANVIN's that is  I love shoes as accessories but i have the most difficult feet! nothing ever fits me right cause my feet are wide and my toes are really short (so maybe i'll be going for the 38 after all)...i have feet issues lol! But im really looking forward to integrating the LANVINS into my wardrobe cause they look great on everyone!!! 

just one last thing-  LANVINS are made narrow right? Since my feet are wide i'd go a half size up (38.5/8.5) in that case.

Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## pursemania

I echo some of the comments above.  I am a wide 37.5 and have Lanvins in 38, 38.5 and even one 39. There is a lot of variation in material (suede, patent, leather, satin).  I am always at least a 38.  Sometimes you can easily really wear more than one size - there just is a little bit more wrinkling at the toe and maybe space at the heel when your foot is not totally flexed.  I usually order in a 38.5 cause I like them to be as comfy as possible.  Go for it, *stephaniechic* - you will never look back!!


----------



## stephaniechic

After posting that ^ i just went back and had a look on net-a-porter and the bow embellished patent flats are in stock in a 39 . I'm not sure if i can afford them right now...so while im still contemplating i wanted to double check- should i be looking at a 39 in this style? From what you guys have shared with me on the leather vs. metallic vs. patent styles, i am thinking the 39 is the size i need in this style. just want to make sure


----------



## emmaamme

Straight-Laced said:


> Do you mean like the ones in the first pic?  I haven't seen this style for a while.
> I'm LOVING this current ankle strap style though



hahah i meant the ones in the forst picture 
the ones with the strap that goes across


----------



## pbdb

to stephaniechic,
is there a store that sells Lanvins near you because it would be really advisable that you try on a patent one before you do that first purchase at full price at NAP. I believe you should go for a 39 (as you said wide feet) for patent but for your first pair, if you can , then try them on first if possible so you're sure.


----------



## rdgldy

I am a US 9 with an average width foot.  I have purchased all my Lanvin flats a full size up (from my 39 to a 40)-I have patent, calf leather and silk and this has been my sizing in all of them.  I have from this season as well as previous ones.  I do have longish toes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## stephaniechic

*^pbdb* Thank you so much for that tip! As far as i know there is only one store near me that carries LANVIN shoes- Mona Moore- and atm they are out of stock, but i will pop into the store next time i'm in the neighbourhood as a result of your suggestion  Thank you so much for all your help!! 

*^rdgldy *thank you  After everyone's help, i'm pretty certain i'll be going for a 38.5 at the very least.


----------



## pellarin22

Don't you have a Holt Renfrew in Montreal? I know the Holt's in Toronto sells Lanvin. You may want to try and see if Holts can order them for you. I am curious about Lanvin too. I've heard lots of good things about Lanvin too.


----------



## stephaniechic

^We do have Holts here but i've never seen LANVIN in the shoe dept (which is really dire in selection to begin with). I also feel like the Holts mark-up is a lot. i know there are better deals to be had online/more selection (and this because the market in Montreal is smaller than online/the US or even Toronto). So generally i shop for designer pieces online. anyways, ill check Mona Moore and if not, Ill be checking Holts. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## lulilu

After a shopping trip in NYC, and trying on different lanvins, my size ran the gamut of 39 fitting fine to 40.5 being too tight.  Very frustrating.  I am dying for the linen/blue cap toe style.  The 40 I tried on at BG's was huge.  I can only find them on the London NAP site and am afraid to buy in case they don't fit.


----------



## PuppyB

Cranberry red, do you think I should keep it?


----------



## Ascella

PuppyB said:


> Cranberry red, do you think I should keep it?


These look really cute, I would have kept them.


----------



## Jira

lulilu said:


> After a shopping trip in NYC, and trying on different lanvins, my size ran the gamut of 39 fitting fine to 40.5 being too tight.  Very frustrating.  I am dying for the linen/blue cap toe style.  The 40 I tried on at BG's was huge.  I can only find them on the London NAP site and am afraid to buy in case they don't fit.



Lanvin sizing is definitely a pain. I've returned 2 pairs already because they didn't fit. Hope you find the perfect one!


----------



## rdgldy

*puppy*, they're beautiful!  KEEP!


----------



## babyontheway

I agree puppy- keepers!  We really do need Lanvin forum so we can try and help with sizing (among other things)


----------



## PuppyB

Thanks rdgldy and babyontheway, this is my first pair Lanvin, when I tried on it does feel comfortable. Another question, is Lanvin easy to be damaged if wearing daily?


----------



## tresjoliex

I agree, we need a Lanvin and YSL sub forum.


----------



## stephaniechic

^puppyB they are gorgeous.
definite keepers  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

PuppyB said:


> Cranberry red, do you think I should keep it?



I am a fan of all of the styles that have a ribbon trim!  These are really cute.  I think they would look great with jeans.  IMO they are keepers!


----------



## babyontheway

Got my first lanvins a few months ago during the sale- love them so much


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

loosk comfy


----------



## ap.

my SA from bergdorf sent this picture to me earlier today.  of course i had to go down there to take a look myself   starting near the top going clockwise:  

aqua/light blue leather
tan leather
nude patent (beautiful! but i just bought a pair of nude pradas)
black patent
red patent (bright)
yellow-orange patent (not pictured.  a nice color, like the one on the cap toe)
brown leather with black patent cap toe
beige leather with yellow patent cap toe
linen with metallic blue cap toe (not pictured.  perfect for spring/summer.  might be my next one!)
burgundy/wine suede
green suede
brown suede
floral print silk
red print silk
blue print silk (not pictured.)







i bought a couple of pairs... will take pictures during the day when the light is better.  i keep thinking i'm done with lanvin (i have close to 30 pairs now) but they keep coming out with great colors.  i wish they would stop.  

just a note:  i think lanvin sizing is getting bigger.  i'm taking my true size now.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks apey- I want them all!!! The colors are all beautiful.  30 pairs of Lanvin is a lot... but never enough  I am just starting to wear lanvin, so I have a lot on my wish list


----------



## pursemania

*apey* - thanks so much for sharing that pic!  Great for those of us so very far away from Bergdorfs -


----------



## ap.

here are the flats i bought for spring/summer.  i know a couple aren't lanvin but i'm excited over them as well.

this was the one i went into BG for.  





and then i saw these!  they also had green with anthracite lining.  i think BG just received these as my shoes were still in plastic.  





picked up a jacket from prada and this came along.  color is washed out here, but very like chanel's beige (not beige claire).


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning shoes Apey Grapey!! It would be great to see your whole collection one day! I am liking the ones I saw somewhere with a red tip those were pretty. I only have 2 pairs of Lanvins flats at the moment, would love to get more some day!


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone have advice on when the Lanvins go on sale? Also which Lanvin would you recommend for a first time buyer?


----------



## sharbear508

I snagged the bronze cap toe flats from Barneys during final markdowns a few weeks ago and I love them!!


----------



## pellarin22

sharbear 
any advice on buying Lanvins from Holt Renfrew? I usually look there but I find they don't seem to carry a wide variety of styles.


----------



## stephaniechic

*Apey-Grapey *FANTASTIC collection it sounds like you have   and i love your most recent floral addition. 
In the BG picture you posted- the blue satin ones look exactly what i'm looking for as do the suede ones! Albeit- high-maintenance for footwear. But so gorgeous! 


And *Pellarin22*- i've never seen Lanvin's at the Holts in Montreal (but they have something like the worst shoe selection at that store)- they carry them at Mona Moore (they have an online store monamoore.com) and i think they have the best selection of Lanvins, locally. Good luck!


----------



## tresjoliex

Those Pradas are so cute. Were they full price?


----------



## sharbear508

pellarin22 said:


> sharbear
> any advice on buying Lanvins from Holt Renfrew? I usually look there but I find they don't seem to carry a wide variety of styles.


 
Lanvin flats at Holt Renfrew in Toronto (the location on Bloor) sell out really quickly, even at regular price. If you're willing to pay full price, I suggest you talk to a shoe SA there and put your name down so they call you when the shipments come in. If you're looking for sale flats, I have to say I've seen a few pairs on sale, but it's been few and far between. You'd have to be pretty lucky to score a pair of flats in your size during a Holts sale, sadly. 

Both pairs of Lanvin flats I own have been on huge sale and have come from south of the border.

Hope that helps and good luck!! Shopping for designer goods when you're based in Toronto is such a challenge sometimes.


----------



## ap.

Sammyjoe said:


> Stunning shoes Apey Grapey!! It would be great to see your whole collection one day! I am liking the ones I saw somewhere with a red tip those were pretty. I only have 2 pairs of Lanvins flats at the moment, would love to get more some day!



thank, *Sammyjoe*!  watch out, lanvin flats are addictive.  



stephaniechic said:


> *Apey-Grapey *FANTASTIC collection it sounds like you have   and i love your most recent floral addition.
> In the BG picture you posted- the blue satin ones look exactly what i'm looking for as do the suede ones! Albeit- high-maintenance for footwear. But so gorgeous!



thanks, *stephaniechic*!  i'm sure the floral will go on sale - everything i buy full price goes on sale , but i really needed the pick-me-up that day and these were such happy shoes.  

if you're talking about the light blue / aqua shoes, they're leather so are low maintenance.  actually, i have satin and suede lanvins and i don't treat them any more carefully than the patents and leather.  i just make sure not to wear them out in the rain.


----------



## ap.

tresjoliex said:


> Those Pradas are so cute. Were they full price?



yes, they're from the spring 2010 season, but only $350.


----------



## pellarin22

Sharbear
Thanks for the advice. I went to Holts on Saturday and they had three pairs, two patent ( not interested) and one beige with a patent toe. The other pair I saw that was metallic with a ribbon trim apparently went on sale and sold out?? Really I was there a month ago and it was not on sale...who knows! 

Can you recommend a good SA? The guy I had wasn't very helpful and they give you the  Holts line " we don't know if we are getting anymore?" He only had a size 8 and I take a 7.
So I think I will wait until I go to NYC in June to get a pair. I'm not sure of the sizing so buying online right now is a bit iffy until I can try on a pair in my size.


----------



## sharbear508

*pellarin22*, next time you're at Holts on Bloor, ask for Melanie in the shoe section. She's super helpful and very sweet. 

IIRC, June is when the next round of sales is. Hopefully it works out for you then!


----------



## pellarin22

Hey sharbear
Thanks for the SA's name. I am going to check in there over the next few weeks, you never know they may receive some more Lanvins. Hopefully!
Where did you get your Lanvins from in the US?


----------



## sharbear508

^ Nordstrom and Barneys. I waited until last cut (60% off) for both pairs. I didn't buy online though - I did charge-sends over the phone.


----------



## pellarin22

sharbear can you please give name the names of the SA's you dealt with? It's nice to deal with someone who gives good customer service and can answer questions.


----------



## meggyg8r

apey_grapey said:


> here are the flats i bought for spring/summer. i know a couple aren't lanvin but i'm excited over them as well.
> 
> this was the one i went into BG for.


 
Oooh I am totally in love with these. Are they as gorgeous in person as they are in photos??? I got a photo of them in an email the other day and just drooled over them!


----------



## sharbear508

pellarin22 said:


> sharbear can you please give name the names of the SA's you dealt with? It's nice to deal with someone who gives good customer service and can answer questions.


 
I actually just cold called them myself, so I can't remember their names anymore. I knew they were on sale and what size I needed, so I just got whoever answered the phone to check if my size was available.


----------



## rdgldy

*meggy,* I am watching you!!


----------



## ap.

meggyg8r said:


> Oooh I am totally in love with these. Are they as gorgeous in person as they are in photos??? I got a photo of them in an email the other day and just drooled over them!



YES, they are as nice as in the pictures.  these are happy shoes; i can't wait for the snow to melt and temps to go up.


----------



## mills

Just wanted to pop in and say, I recently purchased my first pair of lanvin flats, online, and the assistance i received from lurking through these Lanvin threads was awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Jira

^ Congrats!! Which one did you get?


----------



## mills

Just the black leather, but they are so gorgeous. I can feel more orders coming on


----------



## Jira

^ Classic! Love those, I have them in patent. Lanvins are so addictive!


----------



## SCL

Serious...the summer flat sandals w/ pearl trim are tdf...


----------



## pbdb

mills said:


> Just the black leather, but they are so gorgeous. I can feel more orders coming on



congrats mills on your first of the many.... 
I also have the classic black ones and the patent ones from mythe****.com which are my latest acquisitions and I love both of them. I was advised its TTS but I still went for the half size larger for the most comfy fit.


----------



## meggyg8r

rdgldy said:


> *meggy,* I am watching you!!


 
Whaaaaaaaaaaaat! I didn't do anything! :ninja: But the same cannot be said for when I go to the Lanvin Boutique in Miami next month! 



apey_grapey said:


> YES, they are as nice as in the pictures. these are happy shoes; i can't wait for the snow to melt and temps to go up.


 
They really are gorgeous. I hope to see them in person and possibly buy them soon. I really love floral patterns and the pink is TDF!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

apey_grapey said:


> here are the flats i bought for spring/summer.  i know a couple aren't lanvin but i'm excited over them as well.
> 
> this was the one i went into BG for.



they're so pretty!


----------



## pbdb

should i buy the lanvin ballet with flower leather in pink or in black?


----------



## pursemania

Pink!  The flower will show more in the pink!!!


----------



## pbdb

I also felt that way but I was going for the safe route and then somebody snatched it in my wish list in mere seconds  while I was thinking about this but I was able to buy the black one instead when I already put it in my cart earlier.....but there's still one left from Hong Kong so I can still reconsider it.
I was kind of scared of the color since  am not that young anymore.....


----------



## ap.

hey, i just visited yoox and they have a bunch of lanvin flats at a discount:

http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/women/spr.../10/gender/D/toll/P/tskay/3FD17CD7/dept/women


----------



## pbdb

that's where I got my black flower leather ones; received and wore them already yesterday !! looked great with C/E black skinny jeans.


----------



## sammiekat

apey_grapey said:


> hey, i just visited yoox and they have a bunch of lanvin flats at a discount:
> 
> http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/women/spr.../10/gender/D/toll/P/tskay/3FD17CD7/dept/women


 
Great prices and some cute styles but sadly nothing in my size. Curse my big feet lol!  (I need a 41 which is what they consider a size 11) If anyone spots any size 41s on sale, please pm me! TIA!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks apey for the tip- nothing left in my size either.... but definitely some cute ones and great prices.  I will have to keep checking back!  Size 39 please appear


----------



## wannabemk

so im debating about making the plunge and buying my first pair of lanvin flats. i really would like a pair of light tan or "nude" color ones. the only thing holding me back is the price. has anyone else had the same reservations and once they took the plunge didnt regret it?


----------



## ap.

wannabemk said:


> so im debating about making the plunge and buying my first pair of lanvin flats. i really would like a pair of light tan or "nude" color ones. the only thing holding me back is the price. has anyone else had the same reservations and once they took the plunge didnt regret it?



if you want to buy Lanvin specifically, then you may have to bite the  bullet on the price...  nude/beige is a classic color and stores seem to be keeping them at full price for longer.  i have near 30 pairs of Lanvin flats and regret buying only 1 pair (it was on sale!).  

if you just want nude/beige elastic flats, prada, miu miu, and vera wang have cute ones for cheaper ($195 - 350).


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> Thanks apey for the tip- nothing left in my size either.... but definitely some cute ones and great prices.  I will have to keep checking back!  Size 39 please appear




check out bonanzle....they have a few pairs in size 39 and 40.


----------



## pbdb

bonanzle.com and type in lanvin flats..you can negotiate the price (free shipping with insurance as well) with the seller.


----------



## wannabemk

so i did it. i just ordered my first pair of lanvin flats from barneys in light brown. main thing that swayed me towards lanvin was the horrible customer service at sue london. i called them yesterday, finally got someone on the phone after countless attempts, and after placing my order (giving my credit card info and all) i never recieved a call back to tell me the shoes werent in stock nor did i recieve any order confirmation by email. the money also has not been taken out of my account. i will call sue london today to confirm they do NOT go ahead with the order. now lets just keep our fingers crossed that barneys does not cancel my order.
sorry for such a long post!


----------



## rednose

Very yummy new shoes.


----------



## babyontheway

pbdb said:


> bonanzle.com and type in lanvin flats..you can negotiate the price (free shipping with insurance as well) with the seller.



thanks- I will go check it out!!!


----------



## ap.

new lanvin arrivals at Bergdorf:  ivory, red, black.  i may have found my red shoes


----------



## babyontheway

^^Apey- you are always up to date- thanks for sharing!  I don't know what color to choose- I think red!!


----------



## pbdb

beautiful...want the red as well!!! it's been a long time since I saw red from lanvin!!! don't know if HKG will have them though....


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooo I really like the off white color! All 3 are great though.


----------



## Ilgin

OH MY! All these beautiful pictures in this thread make me want a pair of Lanvin flats so bad!


----------



## mayen120

just received this from the mail yesterday


l  Lanvin Flats


----------



## mayen120

http://


----------



## Straight-Laced

LOVE that colour *mayen*!!!


----------



## mayen120

Straight-Laced said:


> LOVE that colour *mayen*!!!


 


 Thank you


----------



## babyontheway

mayen- love them!!!! congrats


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous color, *mayen*!!


----------



## Jira

Great flats, *mayen*! Love the color!


----------



## sneezz

Love the taupe mayen!


http://www.bluefly.com/Lanvin-dark-grey-felt-cap-toe-ballerina-flats/cat870094/307287901/detail.fly?referer=ca_shopping&cm_mmc=ca_shopping-_-na-_-womens_shoes-_-307287901&PROMO=promo850016&mr:referralID=1fb5891c-2e6b-11df-822c-000423bb4e79

I'm eyeing these right now..anyone know how they fit? I think I'm a 35.5 in leather (although I don't own any).  I wear a 36 loosely in satin styles.  Do I need 35.5 or 36?


----------



## lulilu

sneezz said:


> Love the taupe mayen!
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Lanvin-dark-...ferralID=1fb5891c-2e6b-11df-822c-000423bb4e79
> 
> I'm eyeing these right now..anyone know how they fit? I think I'm a 35.5 in leather (although I don't own any).  I wear a 36 loosely in satin styles.  Do I need 35.5 or 36?



These run .5 size small IMO


----------



## pbdb

nice mayen!!!
was able to get a pair of A/W 2009 bronze metallised ballet flats from m-city so will wait for that and post pics together with my 2 black pairs from mythe**** which I never got to post and 1 pair from y**x.com for the black leather flower flats.


----------



## pbdb

not bronze but pewter so had to return since I already have this color so just had it replaced with a metallic pink pair and getting it today.


----------



## amazigrace

I know I probably should post this somewhere else,
but I hope someone can give me a quick answer -
do Lanvin flats run tts? I wear a 9US, a 40 in
Christian Louboutin. What would I wear in a 
Lanvin flat? Thank you SO much to whoever
answers this.


----------



## pbdb

Hi,
better get a half size up for 2010, 1 size up for 2009 flats and for 2008 even 1 size up.
To be safe just go a full size up.


----------



## SCL

My sister is a 9-9.5.  I sent her a pair of Lanvin flats size 40.5 and she said they fit perfectly.  I am a 9.5/39.5 in Gucci, Prada, 40 in JC, MB, 41 in most Lanvin (patent and leather, 40.5 in python and some of the quilted styles).  Just slightly large is better in Lanvin than slightly fitted at toes IMO.


----------



## amazigrace

*pbdb and scl,* thank you so much for your 
information. It definitely helped and now I know
what size to get. I've been eyeing a pair on the 
bay and now I think I'll go buy them! Thank you!!!


----------



## robotdoll

my lanvin flats


----------



## rdgldy

*robotdoll,* gorgeous collection!!  Love Lanvin flats


----------



## rdgldy

*amazing,* I would do 1 full size up.


----------



## sneezz

Awesome collection robotdoll!

I don't mean to but I am eyeing a pair of pewter leather ones on the bay in 35.5 from 2009.  Tell me that these should fit if I wear a US 5!  Or should I keep looking for a 36?  My only pair of Lanvin are satin 36 -- comfy but the back dug into my heels so I put a foot petal in them, (35 was way tight) and have never tried on leather ones.  Will the leather ones stretch out much with wear?  I know there's only a 1/8th of an inch difference between 1/2 sizes.  TIA!!


----------



## pbdb

The fit of the shoes in pewter 2008 since I have one myself in 35 is TTS or even go a half size smaller since the leather really stretches out a bit. Its the same fit as a metallic pair in pink 2008. I usually wear a size 36 and 36.5 in lanvin but for this pair, I went for a size 35 and the fit is beautiful. I shouldve gone for this pair in 35.5 but it wasnt available so I got the size 35 and it still fit me. My best pair of lanvin in terms of leather softness.


----------



## babyontheway

I have died and gone to Lanvin heaven!  I love them all!!!




robotdoll said:


> my lanvin flats


----------



## sneezz

pbdb said:


> The fit of the shoes in pewter 2008 since I have one myself in 35 is TTS or even go a half size smaller since the leather really stretches out a bit. Its the same fit as a metallic pair in pink 2008. I usually wear a size 36 and 36.5 in lanvin but for this pair, I went for a size 35 and the fit is beautiful. I shouldve gone for this pair in 35.5 but it wasnt available so I got the size 35 and it still fit me. My best pair of lanvin in terms of leather softness.


 
These are from 2009..is there much of a difference from the 2008 ones?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

apey_grapey said:


> new lanvin arrivals at Bergdorf:  ivory, red, black.  i may have found my red shoes



OOoooo I hadn't seen this style yet.  They are so cute!


----------



## pbdb

the size 35.5 in pewter will it you. If the size 35 pewter fits me snug and still very comfy and I usually wear 36-36.5 in lanvin then this 35.5 will fit you. I have the exact same pair..I may have mixed up with the year. For this particular pair, the leather is really accommodating.


----------



## pbdb

the fit of the 2008 is really snug but after some wears, then it becomes perfect.


----------



## sneezz

pbdb said:


> the size 35.5 in pewter will it you. If the size 35 pewter fits me snug and still very comfy and I usually wear 36-36.5 in lanvin then this 35.5 will fit you. I have the exact same pair..I may have mixed up with the year. For this particular pair, the leather is really accommodating.



Thanks!


----------



## stephaniechic

Can you guys help me out with this? These prices seem too good to be true--- have any of you ever bought shoes from this site? Are they real?
http://www.salelouboutin.com/lanvin-c-99.html


Thanks in advance


----------



## pbdb

stephaniechic said:


> Can you guys help me out with this? These prices seem too good to be true--- have any of you ever bought shoes from this site? Are they real?
> http://www.salelouboutin.com/lanvin-c-99.html
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




this site is included in the list:
http://shoppingthereplica.com/scammed-fruad-china-replica-shoes-store-list-update-nov-2009/

I believe they use sometimes real lanvin ballet flats pics as a come on and then ....

buy from matches.com, mytheresa.com, AR, mushroom-city, polyanna, plum etc... there was a list here already about reputable stores selling authentic Lanvin merchandise.


----------



## stephaniechic

*^*Thank you so much, *pbdb*!!!!  I had a feeling it was too good! lol!
But i haden't seen that scam list yet so thanks for sharing it with me  and reminding me of the list that was recently made for all the reputable retailers.

I don't mind paying full price but if there's a pair available for far less than the usual discounts, i would feel foolish having paid in full or a little less, you know?! So I REALLY appreciate your help!!! I have been looking at shopstyle.com to find the latest deals and mytheresa is often listed. 

I'll let you guys know when i've found the pair!!


----------



## pbdb

completely understand what you mean stephaniechic.
I am also always on the hunt for the real thing that I could get at a cheaper price of course. That's part of the fun!!! and if you do get them at discounted prices, then that leaves you with extra cash to get additional pairs.
good luck on your search!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks again pbdb for your help!  I just pulled the trigger on the pewter ones from mushroomcity.  I can't wait to get em.  I used bing and also had a 10% off coupon.


----------



## sneezz

Chi town Chanel said:


> Does anyone feel the need for a Lanvin forum?


----------



## pbdb

sneezz said:


> Thanks again pbdb for your help!  I just pulled the trigger on the pewter ones from mushroomcity.  I can't wait to get em.  I used bing and also had a 10% off coupon.



you'll be sooooo happy with this pair like I am with mine!!
i know the seller and bought a few pairs already from her.


----------



## sneezz

pbdb said:


> you'll be sooooo happy with this pair like I am with mine!!
> i know the seller and bought a few pairs already from her.


 
I am definitely excited.   I have purchased from her before, a pair of CL, sadly their too small. ush:
I was also eyeing the black flower pair....ooh la la.


----------



## pbdb

well this one will fit you perfectly because the leather is yummy!!! 
I also have the black leather flower ones in size 36, that maybe I could have gone for a 36.5 but I got it on yoox.com and they only had 36. Just need to wear it more so the fit will be OK.


----------



## sneezz

pbdb said:


> well this one will fit you perfectly because the leather is yummy!!!
> I also have the black leather flower ones in size 36, that maybe I could have gone for a 36.5 but I got it on yoox.com and they only had 36. Just need to wear it more so the fit will be OK.


 
Well I've been pining for a leather pair.  After seeing yours, I just had to have them!  But now I'm feeling a bit guilty as I've spent alot lately on myself.  I am going on a ban till next year lol.


----------



## pbdb

same for me with bags though; as for lanvin, can't say especially when there's a pretty good deal that comes up and can't resist....we'll see.


----------



## sneezz

My Lanvin are here!  Mushroomcity is the best, I got these in 3 days! Pics don't do them justice...here are my new pewter Lanvin!  They're a tad tight on my skinny heels.  I could try putting a foot petal on the heels but they may stretch out anyways..any suggestions?


----------



## rdgldy

The pewter is great!


----------



## babyontheway

Sneezz- your pewter ballets look wonderful on you and are such a pretty color.  The shoes will definitely stretch out a bit after you break them in


----------



## Jira

Lovely pewter flats *sneezz*! I don't have any metallics, but leather flats do break in! Enjoy your new Lanvins!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks ladies.  I can't wait for the weather to get warmer again so I can wear them!


----------



## sorsara

i have a question about Lanvin ballets flats, I have pretty wide feet and my toes are a bit long, i always have trouble finding ballets that fit right and don't hurt,,, so i am wondering if Lanvin flats are good for wider feet?


----------



## Jira

sorsara said:


> i have a question about Lanvin ballets flats, I have pretty wide feet and my toes are a bit long, i always have trouble finding ballets that fit right and don't hurt,,, so i am wondering if Lanvin flats are good for wider feet?



The leather ones definitely do stretch, but I have average feet and still need to up a full size to feel comfortable. The patent ones are tighter and take longer to break in, but I use shoe stretchers to loosen the elastic so it doesn't feel so tight. I'd try a pair on in store and ask for at least a full size up. Lanvins are super comfortable once broken in so I think they definitely work for wider feet. Good luck!


----------



## pbdb

great sneez!!!
looks good on you. don't worry, they will stretch out. like I said, I am a size 35.5 and I normally buy a size 36-36.5 in lanvin but for this pair,  and I even got them in a size 35 and they fit divine!!


----------



## sneezz

sorsara said:


> i have a question about Lanvin ballets flats, I have pretty wide feet and my toes are a bit long, i always have trouble finding ballets that fit right and don't hurt,,, so i am wondering if Lanvin flats are good for wider feet?


 
I think if you stick with the leather ones, they will stretch to conform to your feet. 



pbdb said:


> great sneez!!!
> looks good on you. don't worry, they will stretch out. like I said, I am a size 35.5 and I normally buy a size 36-36.5 in lanvin but for this pair, and I even got them in a size 35 and they fit divine!!


 
Thanks, I wouldn't have bought them without your help.  I noticed the newer pairs have a slight heel versus the older ones.  My other pair is a pair of satin ones from 2007 and there is no heel, just a flat sole throughout.  Naturalgasgirl had a pair on the bay in 36 for cheaper than what I paid for mine (I saw them after I got mine) and they have no heel..I like the newer ones better.


----------



## Jira

sneezz said:


> Thanks, I wouldn't have bought them without your help.  *I noticed the newer pairs have a slight heel versus the older ones.  My other pair is a pair of satin ones from 2007 and there is no heel, just a flat sole throughout.  *Naturalgasgirl had a pair on the bay in 36 for cheaper than what I paid for mine (I saw them after I got mine) and they have no heel..I like the newer ones better.



That's interesting. I have a leather pair from S07 and they have the small wedge. When did they add the heel?


----------



## sneezz

Jira said:


> That's interesting. I have a leather pair from S07 and they have the small wedge. When did they add the heel?


 
I meant wedge lol.


----------



## keodi

Hi everyone! beautiful collections! I have a question about lanvin flats do they go on sale often? if so, when? besides Barneys what sites sell authentic Lanvins?


----------



## Jira

keodi said:


> Hi everyone! beautiful collections! I have a question about lanvin flats do they go on sale often? if so, when? besides Barneys what sites sell authentic Lanvins?



Hi, here's a list of stores that was shared in an earlier post: 
monamoore.com
mytheresa.com
brownsfashion.com
matchesfashion.com
luisaviaroma.com
Net-A-Porter.com
pollyanna.com
shopzoeonline.com
aloharag.com
barneys.com
departementfeminin.com
kirnazabete.com
lindestore.com
tenderbirmingham.com
josephstores.com
farfetch.com
nathalieschuterman.com
L'lnde Lais Palais
MarissaCollections.com
bergdorfgoodman.com
Barneys
poshonmain.com (visit website for store info, shoes are not available for shipment via website, you must call the store)

I search for Lanvins through Shopstyle.com too


----------



## keodi

Jira said:


> Hi, here's a list of stores that was shared in an earlier post:
> monamoore.com
> mytheresa.com
> brownsfashion.com
> matchesfashion.com
> luisaviaroma.com
> Net-A-Porter.com
> pollyanna.com
> shopzoeonline.com
> aloharag.com
> barneys.com
> departementfeminin.com
> kirnazabete.com
> lindestore.com
> tenderbirmingham.com
> josephstores.com
> farfetch.com
> nathalieschuterman.com
> L'lnde Lais Palais
> MarissaCollections.com
> bergdorfgoodman.com
> Barneys
> poshonmain.com (visit website for store info, shoes are not available for shipment via website, you must call the store)
> 
> I search for Lanvins through Shopstyle.com too



thank you! now to stalk the sales on them hopefully they have sales..


----------



## Lune de Miel

Hi ladies, can you tell me the difference between these two nearly identical pairs? The only visible difference I see is the seam vs. panel at the heel, and maybe the leather, but that might just be the pic. I'm guessing the one that's on sale ($500 down from $530) is just last season? Thanks for any guidance, this will be my first pair

http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/151105444,default,pd.html
http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/500351611,default,pd.html


----------



## ap.

the one with the panel is the current season.  one without is from spring 09 or earlier.  i have to say the panel helps the back stay higher on your heel.  looks like there is a slight difference in leather as well, but that may just be the pictures.




Lune de Miel said:


> Hi ladies, can you tell me the difference between these two nearly identical pairs? The only visible difference I see is the seam vs. panel at the heel, and maybe the leather, but that might just be the pic. I'm guessing the one that's on sale ($500 down from $530) is just last season? Thanks for any guidance, this will be my first pair
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/151105444,default,pd.html
> http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/500351611,default,pd.html


----------



## Lune de Miel

Thanks apey_grapey  Of course, I assumed that, liked the look of the leather, and am really bad at delaying gratification so after the advice from you ladies about sizing I went to a local store that carries them and tried them on for size and then ordered them from Barneys after that last post. Now I have a new question: I see a few posts about Barneys *canceling* orders, and even on my confirmation email it says the order can take up to 5 days to process and they may end up not having them in stock and canceling. Does this happen a lot with them?


----------



## ap.

^^^
unfortunately, yes.  a majority of my orders on barneys.com get canceled.  then there was the lanvin bag that got canceled then a month later was shipped to me.  if i were you, i would just call the store and get it directly from the SAs.  

by the way, barney's doesn't discount lanvin flats at the end of the season.  they usually carry the plain leather colors over to the next season at full price.  they started doing this a year or so ago.  and they rarely put the neutrals (i.e. black leather, black patent) on sale.


----------



## keodi

apey_grapey said:


> ^^^
> unfortunately, yes.  a majority of my orders on barneys.com get canceled.  then there was the lanvin bag that got canceled then a month later was shipped to me.  if i were you, i would just call the store and get it directly from the SAs.
> 
> *by the way, barney's doesn't discount lanvin flats at the end of the season.  they usually carry the plain leather colors over to the next season at full price.*  they started doing this a year or so ago.  and they rarely put the neutrals (i.e. black leather, black patent) on sale.



thanks for the info.


----------



## lovely64

sorsara said:


> i have a question about Lanvin ballets flats, I have pretty wide feet and my toes are a bit long, i always have trouble finding ballets that fit right and don't hurt,,, so i am wondering if Lanvin flats are good for wider feet?


 I have wide feet too, and I have no problem wearing the leather ones. I take half a size up from my normal size.

I just ordered the turqoise pair from mytheresa.com


----------



## Lune de Miel

thanks again, *apey_grapey*. Oddly, the new ones on the Barneys site were $500, same as the older ones (down from $530).


----------



## jeshika

violinistgirl said:


>



hello ladies... i just went through all your lovely lanvins... and i fell in love with these... are they sold out everywhere? and my only hope is to stalk ebay till i find one? :cry:


----------



## sweetlust

I just bought these from overseas couple days ago, and it fits perfectly in the store. But after a few days of walking I started to feel like I should have gone a size up instead.. my toes hurt.. Too late for exchange 

I should have done my research before purchasing; the SA didn't advise me to go a size up too! 

I'm trying to break them in by wearing with socks at home but I'm wondering if Lanvin can help me expand them by at least half a size or so? I have never visited my local store and its my first pair of Lanvin. Would like to hear some advices on my situation, TIA!


----------



## sneezz

^Cute shoes!  Maybe you can ask a cobbler to stretch them?


----------



## ap.

i don't have this particular style, but if it's like other lanvin patent leather it will eventually expand.  so take heart!  i'm sure you don't want to go through the pain so perhaps buy shoe trees or stretchers and keep them on your shoes all the time.



sweetlust said:


> I just bought these from overseas couple days ago, and it fits perfectly in the store. But after a few days of walking I started to feel like I should have gone a size up instead.. my toes hurt.. Too late for exchange
> 
> I should have done my research before purchasing; the SA didn't advise me to go a size up too!
> 
> I'm trying to break them in by wearing with socks at home but I'm wondering if Lanvin can help me expand them by at least half a size or so? I have never visited my local store and its my first pair of Lanvin. Would like to hear some advices on my situation, TIA!


----------



## lovely64

This come today from mytheresa.com


----------



## sneezz

^ oooh I love the pastel color!


----------



## queenvictoria2

lovely64 said:


> This come today from mytheresa.com




Ooh those are gorgy Kat! Congrats!!!


----------



## lovely64

Thanks *sneezz* and *vic*:--)

It should have read: this came, not this come, lol!


----------



## ap.

oooh, lovely shoes


----------



## Jira

^ Lovely new flats, Kat! I saw those in store, they're gorgeous!


----------



## babyontheway

love them!! Such a pretty color for spring



lovely64 said:


> This come today from mytheresa.com


----------



## juicy couture jen

lovely64 said:


> This come today from mytheresa.com



Love those!! The plain leather one's are soooo comfortable compared to the other textured ones.


----------



## lovely64

Thanks ladies I now have my eyes on a pink pair from matches.com (obsession,lol)!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

^^^ Seriously, I know what you are talking about.  Once you buy your first pair, you just can't get enough!  I love that aqua color.  Congrats!


----------



## lesparkley

bought the embroidered ballerinas at the lanvin boutique in las vegas to celebrate my new job offer!  i've been coveting them for a while and figured i could justify them because they're insanely comfortable and match my business casual/weekend daytime wardrobes perfectly.  i wasn't going to buy them (i'm more of a 4 inch heel kinda girl) but when i tried them on it was like my feet found their buttery leather soul mates.  the embellishments on the front sealed the deal for me.  =]






the best part is i can wear these all day at work without having to worry about tripping on stairs or sore feet at the end of the day!


----------



## sneezz

lesparkley said:


> bought the embroidered ballerinas at the lanvin boutique in las vegas to celebrate my new job offer! i've been coveting them for a while and figured i could justify them because they're insanely comfortable and match my business casual/weekend daytime wardrobes perfectly. i wasn't going to buy them (i'm more of a 4 inch heel kinda girl) but when i tried them on it was like my feet found their buttery leather soul mates. the embellishments on the front sealed the deal for me. =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best part is i can wear these all day at work without having to worry about tripping on stairs or sore feet at the end of the day!


 
Congrats!  I love that taupe color and the flower adds such a nice touch!  This is probably going to be the beginning of a wonderful obsession haha.


----------



## purse4u

Lovely 64 - Congrats!! What a beautiful spring color!! Soo pretty!! 

Lesparkley I love the embellishment & the color! Congratulations on your new job!!


----------



## babyontheway

Can't believe I missed these- I love them.  They are a perfect color to wear with just about everything!  Congrats on your job offer



lesparkley said:


> bought the embroidered ballerinas at the lanvin boutique in las vegas to celebrate my new job offer!  i've been coveting them for a while and figured i could justify them because they're insanely comfortable and match my business casual/weekend daytime wardrobes perfectly.  i wasn't going to buy them (i'm more of a 4 inch heel kinda girl) but when i tried them on it was like my feet found their buttery leather soul mates.  the embellishments on the front sealed the deal for me.  =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best part is i can wear these all day at work without having to worry about tripping on stairs or sore feet at the end of the day!


----------



## ap.

Zoe has all shoes at 25% off until April 18.  

http://www.shopzoeonline.com


----------



## rednose

My new shoes arrived.... yay... black, high, sexy pumps 

apey_grapey- great website, thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

*lovely*, the pastel color is so perfect for spring, beautiful!
*lesparkley,* beautiful, beautiful flats. The taupe is so soft and pretty.


----------



## KittyKat65

apey_grapey said:


> Zoe has all shoes at 25% off until April 18.
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com


Thanks for this link.  I ended up getting a pair of green Lanvins for $123 off! http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20618&category_id=395


----------



## hannahsophia

use grechen for an extra 10% off at shopzoeonline !!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

hannahsophia said:


> use grechen for an extra 10% off at shopzoeonline !!!!!


Darn!  Do you think they would apply is if I phoned them?  I have only dealt with shopzoe one time a couple of years ago, so I don't know their policies.


----------



## queenvictoria2

These came the other day from Barney's but I need a 1/2 size bigger


----------



## rednose

wow 35% off... I wish I knew this before I ordered my new shoes from Barney's.


----------



## KittyKat65

shopzoe.com is claiming that you can't use the code in addition to the 25% off, which is BS because I just tested it and it worked.  Very tempted to cancel my order if they won't honor it.


----------



## sara0123

Hey!

So I have a question for all you lanvin fans - I have one pair of lanvin flats that i LOVE (navy blue leather with a big minnie mouse type bow on the front) and I've already had to get the rubber on the hell replaced twice because i wore through the lanvin rubber heel part.  I have to admit I wear through heels pretty fast in general - but I just bought my second pair of lanvin flats - they are gold and have an embellishment at the toe - and i am trying to figure out how to make the heels not wear out so quickly.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## sneezz

^Many fans here added a 1/4"? vibram sole to the shoes when they bought them...I have a light step so I have not yet worn mine out but then again I rotate my shoes a lot.  Thinking about getting my 2 pairs done also just to keep em nice.


----------



## heat1900

All pretty! Nice collections!


----------



## LVLover

WooHoo just ordered these 2 pairs of Lanvin's from Bergdorf's. Hope they look as amazing IRL as they do on the website. If anyone has seen these shoes IRL please comment on what you thought. Is the red a cool shade of red, with more blue undertones? TIA. I'll post pics when the shoes come.  

1. Red quilted Leather
2. Viper Snakeskin


----------



## KittyKat65

Does anybody know how firm the shopzoe.com return policy is on sale items?  I got my green Lanvins in a 38.5 and they are a touch small.  Grrr.  Should have got the 39.


----------



## oxygenated18

I think all sale items from zoe are final sale...well at least according to their policies page: http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=main&page=policies


----------



## Jira

LVLover said:


> WooHoo just ordered these 2 pairs of Lanvin's from Bergdorf's. Hope they look as amazing IRL as they do on the website. If anyone has seen these shoes IRL please comment on what you thought. Is the red a cool shade of red, with more blue undertones? TIA. I'll post pics when the shoes come.
> 
> 1. Red quilted Leather
> 2. Viper Snakeskin



Wow, these are stunning. Haven't seen them IRL, but I'm really looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## alyssa08

ladies, I'm so sad :cry: I got red dye on my nudes during my microbiology lab. it's just a tiny spot but it's on the toe area and I am just heartbroken.


----------



## jellylicious

Are they nude patents? Try Mr. Clean sponge and see if it rubs off. Gently though.


----------



## alyssa08

yes, patent! should I try the sponge?


----------



## lulilu

alyssa,please  let us know how it works and good luck!!!


----------



## LVLover

Jira said:


> Wow, these are stunning. Haven't seen them IRL, but I'm really looking forward to your pictures!



Sooo sorry to disappoint but I returned both pairs I didn't love either one IRL. I didn't even love them enough to take photos


----------



## Jira

LVLover said:


> Sooo sorry to disappoint but I returned both pairs I didn't love either one IRL. I didn't even love them enough to take photos



Did you not like the color? Or was it the material? Sorry they didn't work out!


----------



## rednose

Hi All! I am considering buying a pair of Lanvin flats. I was wondering on average a pair lasts? I know it all depends on how much you wear them, but I was just looking for an average. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## iimewii

Hi All,
I am in love with Lavin. I am not sure which size I should get. I have wide feet, but most of my non CL's are 8 and CL's are mostly 38.5. Which sizes should I get?
Many Thanks!!


----------



## Syma

queenvictoria2 said:


> These came the other day from Barney's but I need a 1/2 size bigger


 
I love love those moccasins *QueenVictoria*. I've been searching for a pair all over the UK and they're all sold out! Are they really comfy to wear???


----------



## queenvictoria2

Syma said:


> I love love those moccasins *QueenVictoria*. I've been searching for a pair all over the UK and they're all sold out! Are they really comfy to wear???




Ya know, I never reordered my right size LOL :shame: 
They were comfy but I just couldn't decide if I $600 LOVED them  then again, I go on Barney's website every day and look at them 
I wish they would go on sale!!!


----------



## sneezz

iimewii said:


> Hi All,
> I am in love with Lavin. I am not sure which size I should get. I have wide feet, but most of my non CL's are 8 and CL's are mostly 38.5. Which sizes should I get?
> Many Thanks!!


 
I think 39 would be good.


----------



## iimewii

Thank you *sneezz*


----------



## pbdb

LVLover said:


> Sooo sorry to disappoint but I returned both pairs I didn't love either one IRL. I didn't even love them enough to take photos



Hi,
I would also like to know why you didn't like any of the pairs you ordered.......


----------



## LVLover

pbdb said:


> Hi,
> I would also like to know why you didn't like any of the pairs you ordered.......



The snakeskin was odd as the pattern was scaly on the toe and heal but smooth on the sides, does this make sense? So it made the colors appear brighter on the sides. I thought these looked cheap/tacky. I really thought I'd like them since I love my pink snakeskin loves to death. 

The red it was cute and but the wrong shade for me. I look better in bluer reds then true or tomato reds.


----------



## alyssa08

rednose said:


> Hi All! I am considering buying a pair of Lanvin flats. I was wondering on average a pair lasts? I know it all depends on how much you wear them, but I was just looking for an average. Thanks for your advice.


 
I have worn my black patents to school almost everyday (getting less now that it's warm out) since december and they are still going strong. the heel gets worn down so they need to be resoled but other than that, they are perfectly fine.


----------



## pbdb

LVLover said:


> The snakeskin was odd as the pattern was scaly on the toe and heal but smooth on the sides, does this make sense? So it made the colors appear brighter on the sides. I thought these looked cheap/tacky. I really thought I'd like them since I love my pink snakeskin loves to death.
> 
> The red it was cute and but the wrong shade for me. I look better in bluer reds then true or tomato reds.



that's a good enough reason...you should always go for the colors that go will with everything you have and your own personal style. I am dying for a reddish hue and  like you not the loud red but the bordeaux kind and preferably in the classic (lamb leather) style so its universal.


----------



## pbdb

I just bought Bordeaux classic flats in patent leather from m-city!!!


----------



## rednose

My new shoes arrived today. I love them!


----------



## pbdb

rednose said:


> My new shoes arrived today. I love them!



congrats rednose!! love the combo of white with pale grey ribbon piping!!! 
enjoy!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Those are gorgeous, *rednose*! Love the color.


----------



## nycdiva

I just preordered five pairs from the sales. I can't keep them all, but we will see which ones work out.  I may need your help!


----------



## pbdb

hey,what sales??? congrats on your purchases and show us what you got and I'll help you out which ones you keep if you will allow me....:lolots:


----------



## beardedmeerkat

nycdiva said:


> I just preordered five pairs from the sales. I can't keep them all, but we will see which ones work out.  I may need your help!


do you know which ones? I am ordering 3 but I'm thinking I won't keep the fuchsia colored flats


----------



## nycdiva

I bought the stiched flts in black patent and grey leather and salmon patent from barney's and from Nordie's I got green and fushia leather ones.  My SA from Nordie's is also looking for another pair, so we will see!

These were all on presale, we will see what actually arrives at my doorstep!


----------



## pellarin22

What is the discount on Lanvin for the sale? Is it 30% off?


----------



## ap.

how sad is this?  i just got a couple of pairs of Lanvin on sale at Barney's and when i got home i found out that i already had almost the exact same color!  i think i am done with Lanvin flats.    i have shifted to Balenciaga flats - i already have black, olive, outremer, sang, sahara, tomate.  

*pellarin*:  Lanvins are 40% off at Barney's.  designer sale starts tomorrow in store:  they'll have the shoe racks out by then.


----------



## pellarin22

Thanks Apey-grapey!! I'll arrive in NYC tomorrow night and hopefully be there Friday morning when Barney's opens. Does Barney's have the best selection?


----------



## ap.

barneys has great selection.  so does bergdorf, but their sale started today and it was a madhouse when i dropped by


----------



## pellarin22

As long as they have 7.5's I'll be happy. Lanvin never goes on sale here in Canada so I am excited to see what styles they have!


----------



## jellylicious

apey_grapey said:


> how sad is this?  i just got a couple of pairs of Lanvin on sale at Barney's and when i got home i found out that i already had almost the exact same color!  i think i am done with Lanvin flats.    i have shifted to Balenciaga flats - i already have black, olive, outremer, sang, sahara, tomate.
> 
> *pellarin*:  Lanvins are 40% off at Barney's.  designer sale starts tomorrow in store:  they'll have the shoe racks out by then.



OT-how does the leather hold up on the balenciaga flats vs the lanvins? they look so soft and smooshy, i'm afraid they will wear out quicker.


----------



## vagabag

what do you ladies think of these?  do you like?

http://www.barneys.com/Ankle Strap Ballet Flat/500289585,default,pd.html

and what about these?

http://www.barneys.com/Stitched Ballet Flat/500289481,default,pd.html


----------



## nycdiva

I'm not a fan of ankle straps, but I got the black patent ones, I also got them in grey too!  I am hoping to find them in beige as well.
I can't wait for the shoes to come in so I can see what the colors look like!




vagabag said:


> what do you ladies think of these? do you like?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Ankle Strap Ballet Flat/500289585,default,pd.html
> 
> and what about these?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Stitched Ballet Flat/500289481,default,pd.html


----------



## vagabag

what about ankle straps don't you like?  do you think they look too young?  i'm debating whether to go for them.  the patent i like but they kind of hurt me in the back when i tried them on.



nycdiva said:


> I'm not a fan of ankle straps, but I got the black patent ones, I also got them in grey too!  I am hoping to find them in beige as well.
> I can't wait for the shoes to come in so I can see what the colors look like!


----------



## nycdiva

I think ankle straps make my legs look shorter. But you should get the pair that feels the best. Do you have modeling pictures?


----------



## ap.

jellylicious said:


> OT-how does the leather hold up on the balenciaga flats vs the lanvins? they look so soft and smooshy, i'm afraid they will wear out quicker.



Bal leather is certainly soft - it's the reason they are so comfy - but i don't think it's that much more delicate than Lanvin's.  one caveat is that i haven't owned Bal flats that long.

there is a thread in the Balenciaga forum and someone posted that the rivets fell off their shoes after only a few weeks  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga-ballet-flat-507357-6.html


----------



## viba424

nycdiva said:


> I'm not a fan of ankle straps, but I got the black patent ones, I also got them in grey too! I am hoping to find them in beige as well.
> I can't wait for the shoes to come in so I can see what the colors look like!


 
I got the black patent ones too. I hope they feel at least half as good as the leather ones or theyre going back. Im excited...badly in need of another good pair of black flats. Mine should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## vagabag

I'm sorry I don't have shots but I ended up returning the patents.  They just weren't comfortable on me. I"m waiting to get the strap ones in the mail.



nycdiva said:


> I think ankle straps make my legs look shorter. But you should get the pair that feels the best. Do you have modeling pictures?


----------



## LavenderIce

nycdiva said:


> I bought the stiched flts in black patent and grey leather and salmon patent from barney's and from Nordie's I got green and fushia leather ones. My SA from Nordie's is also looking for another pair, so we will see!
> 
> These were all on presale, we will see what actually arrives at my doorstep!


 
I'm waiting on the fuschia pair from Nordies too.  Mine is coming from Hawaii.    It's my first pair since the 2008 fall sales.


----------



## lovely64

Some Lanvin flats Only the green ones have been used so far


----------



## viba424

OMG, where did you get the lilac ones. Gourgeous!

My black stitch patents were delivered today. Cant wait to see how they work out. Anybody else get them?


----------



## bedhead

I have the ankle strap ones and I love them! I haven't worn them with a short skirt yet, just with pants, so they don't look any different than the regular flats. I saw a woman wearing them with a black knee-length shirtdress the other day, though, and they looked fab!

I really want the stitched ones too, but I'm pretty sure they're sold out in my size now.


----------



## sneezz

lovely64 said:


> Some Lanvin flats Only the green ones have been used so far



Love them!



viba424 said:


> OMG, where did you get the lilac ones. Gourgeous!
> 
> My black stitch patents were delivered today. Cant wait to see how they work out. Anybody else get them?



They look taupe-ish on my screen.


----------



## Jira

Just wondering, how do you keep the inner soles of your Lanvin flats clean? I'm afraid the cleaner I use for my bag might be too harsh.


----------



## jellylicious

viba424 said:


> OMG, where did you get the lilac ones. Gourgeous!
> 
> My black stitch patents were delivered today. Cant wait to see how they work out. Anybody else get them?



How are did they go??? Fab??? I ordered a pair of the stitched too! Hope Barney's won't cancel on me. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## ap.

jellylicious said:


> How are did they go??? Fab??? I ordered a pair of the stitched too! Hope Barney's won't cancel on me. Can't wait to get them!



i bought the gray stitched flats 2 seasons ago (full price :cry and they're awesome.  they look great on!


----------



## lovely64

viba424 said:


> OMG, where did you get the lilac ones. Gourgeous!
> 
> My black stitch patents were delivered today. Cant wait to see how they work out. Anybody else get them?


 I bought them at Harvey Nichols, when I was in London 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lovely64

sneezz said:


> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> They look taupe-ish on my screen.


 I think she means the fuchsia coloured, the taupish you say are actually pale pink, and those were bought in Copenhagen.


----------



## Chanel 0407

LavenderIce said:


> I'm waiting on the fuschia pair from Nordies too. Mine is coming from Hawaii.  It's my first pair since the 2008 fall sales.


 
I got the fuschia pair too and its also coming from Hawaii.  I can't wait the color is so beautiful.


----------



## Chanel 0407

If anyone see's the mint green flats from spring / summer please let me know.  Been looking but no luck.  Nordies and Barneys are sold out in 7's.  I might be able to take size 6.5.  I never had Lanvin in leather so I am not sure if they stretch out.  I have only had patent and satin and 7's always work out.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh I forgot to mention if anyone is interested.   I have the black patent stiched ones in 7 and I think I'm going to return to Barneys if anyone is interested.


----------



## doryphorus

Chanel, do you mean these:
http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20618&category_id=659

I want those myself, but I'm afraid the color wouldn't hold up over time.


----------



## jellylicious

Hope my blk stitched ones fit. I bought my TTS 7.5 and i think i had to size 1/2 up. If they don't fit, will be doing a return as well.


----------



## Chanel 0407

doryphorus said:


> Chanel, do you mean these:
> http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20618&category_id=659
> 
> I want those myself, but I'm afraid the color wouldn't hold up over time.


 
No, those aren't the same green.  They are more of a mint green.

Here they are:

http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/lanvin/classic-leather-ballet-flat-2


----------



## stephaniechic

Hi guys! I was in NYC yesterday and purchased my first pair of Lanvin flats! I got black even though i was wildly temppted by the mustard yellow and olive green pairs...but i stuck with classic for my first pair, mostly cause the incentive for Lanvins was their style and that I don't have black flats...I am a size 8 normally but i bought a size 9 and they are tight around the ankle with the rushed elastic. when i had asked a while back for your amazing help, the responses were mostly that they stretch out but that was pertaining to older models, I believe. The SA told me they would stretch and he seemed Lanvin knowledgeable (I'd imagine with all the Lanvin sales Barney's must do) but I wanted to check in with you girls: the experts! Any notion/experience as to whether the 2010 styles in plain black leather will stretch out around the ankle?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## viba424

jellylicious said:


> How are did they go??? Fab??? I ordered a pair of the stitched too! Hope Barney's won't cancel on me. Can't wait to get them!


 
They are good. I was feeling very guilty for buying them because Ive been very bad this month with the credit card, so I put them in the box to take them back. But I tried them on again tonight and I want to keep them.... Why would I get two pair of cheaper sandals that I wouldnt wear that much instead of a staple item like these. Plus my other black flats are so bad! 

They run just a tiny but snug but I prefer them like that so they will break in and still fit. The patent is sturdy and firm without being hard. What I like best is they make my feet look good and completely hide my bunions! I dont know! I feel like I should get some cheaper blochs instead?

Did you get yours yet?!?


----------



## francot1

I ordered the grey stitched and beige stitched from Barneys and was disappointed with the colors. The beige is more of an olive green color and the grey I felt was too dark. I will be returning them in size 7 if anyone is interested.

I ordered the brown python which I just received today. I have mixed feelings, I like the color and I would probably wear them often, but I wonder about how the python will hold up.
Did anyone else get the python shoes or already have them? Do I need to do anything special to take care of them? I am also wondering if I have to be careful with the rain and water?
Do any of you put special soles on your Lanvin before wearing them?


----------



## pbdb

stephaniechic said:


> Hi guys! I was in NYC yesterday and purchased my first pair of Lanvin flats! I got black even though i was wildly temppted by the mustard yellow and olive green pairs...but i stuck with classic for my first pair, mostly cause the incentive for Lanvins was their style and that I don't have black flats...I am a size 8 normally but i bought a size 9 and they are tight around the ankle with the rushed elastic. when i had asked a while back for your amazing help, the responses were mostly that they stretch out but that was pertaining to older models, I believe. The SA told me they would stretch and he seemed Lanvin knowledgeable (I'd imagine with all the Lanvin sales Barney's must do) but I wanted to check in with you girls: the experts! Any notion/experience as to whether the 2010 styles in plain black leather will stretch out around the ankle?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hi, I bought my classic black pair from mythe***.com just a few months ago. Yes, they are 2010 and I normally wear 6 in Lanvin and 5.5 in others, but for this pair I got a size 6.5 ( which I now order for all lanvin flats)  and its a perfect fit.


----------



## jellylicious

viba424 said:


> They are good. I was feeling very guilty for buying them because Ive been very bad this month with the credit card, so I put them in the box to take them back. But I tried them on again tonight and I want to keep them.... Why would I get two pair of cheaper sandals that I wouldnt wear that much instead of a staple item like these. Plus my other black flats are so bad!
> 
> They run just a tiny but snug but I prefer them like that so they will break in and still fit. The patent is sturdy and firm without being hard. What I like best is they make my feet look good and completely hide my bunions! I dont know! I feel like I should get some cheaper blochs instead?
> 
> Did you get yours yet?!?



Ditto!!! I'm in the same boat with the CC!  
 Received the shoes a few days ago and they fit fine-a bit snug like you but agree that they will stretch out a bit. I didn't think i would like the stitching but on the patent, it really makes the shoe stand out a bit more than just being plain and flat. Keepers! I really don't think you're going to get that kind of quality with bloch.


----------



## stephaniechic

pbdb said:


> Hi, I bought my classic black pair from mythe***.com just a few months ago. Yes, they are 2010 and I normally wear 6 in Lanvin and 5.5 in others, but for this pair I got a size 6.5 ( which I now order for all lanvin flats)  and its a perfect fit.




Perfect!! Thank you so much, pbdb!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I know lots of ladies scored these during the sale- but I love them, so just wanted to share


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> I know lots of ladies scored these during the sale- but I love them, so just wanted to share



ow, those are really adorable!!


----------



## pbdb

managed to get the black flats with gold chains, 2008 white with pearl and 2008  bleu fonce ="outremer" blue !!! will post pics when all of them arrive!!


----------



## jellylicious

babyontheway said:


> I know lots of ladies scored these during the sale- but I love them, so just wanted to share


Lovely!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Steph - congrats on your 1st pair!  I think Lanvin get better with time sometimes! 

Pbdb can't wait to see pics!  

Baby - I LOVE the color & happy you posted!  I just ordered the salmon/orange python & hoping I love the color as much as yours!


----------



## barbapapa

hi all

I thot i saw a pair with leopard prints before in neon pink/blue - anyone has more info on that?

also, I found *to my horror* a black marker pen mark on one of my patent flats! What should I do????????????


----------



## viba424

What do guys prefer...patent vs suede?


----------



## basicandorganic

i like suede.


----------



## vagabag

I prefer patent b/c I associate  suede with winter. Patent I see as wearable year-round 



viba424 said:


> What do guys prefer...patent vs suede?


----------



## viba424

Does suede wear hard? DH thinks suede is risky because of stains, etc.


----------



## beardedmeerkat

viba424 said:


> Does suede wear hard? DH thinks suede is risky because of stains, etc.



I have cream suede and they are fine. I think I put something on it to protect it from stains. Only problem I had was when I took it to the cobbler, he was not careful and he got black stains on it. I couldn't trust him after that and took it to another cobbler to have it cleaned. I couldn't get the stains out myself.


----------



## pbdb

go for patent...its great to use year round esp. during wet season.


----------



## pbdb

Raffaluv said:


> Steph - congrats on your 1st pair!  I think Lanvin get better with time sometimes!
> 
> Pbdb can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Baby - I LOVE the color & happy you posted!  I just ordered the salmon/orange python & hoping I love the color as much as yours!




Hi raffaluv,
will just wait for the arrival of the gold chain strap black lanvins this week. I have the 2 =white and blue fonce, already with me.
And this is long overdue, I got black patent and black lamb ones from mythe**.com and leather flower top ones from y**x.com and metallic pink and bordeaux ones (recent purchase)  from m**.city.  

Post pics this week.


----------



## jellylicious

^^ Nice score!


----------



## bella.girl

I just returned  a plain yellow that's on sale in barneys new york location in 39. if anyone is interested maybe it's still there....


----------



## babyontheway

Aww- thanks everyone!    I actually just scored the green flats from Nordstroms for 60% off



jellylicious said:


> Lovely!!!





pbdb said:


> ow, those are really adorable!!





Raffaluv said:


> Steph - congrats on your 1st pair!  I think Lanvin get better with time sometimes!
> 
> Pbdb can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Baby - I LOVE the color & happy you posted!  I just ordered the salmon/orange python & hoping I love the color as much as yours!


----------



## bella.girl

Are they 60% off already?


----------



## sneezz

babyontheway said:


> I know lots of ladies scored these during the sale- but I love them, so just wanted to share


 
Which sale was this?  Those are such a pretty pink!  And you just scored some green ones from Nordies?  I wish my Nordies carried Lanvin!

*pbdb*, I can't wait to see your reveals!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I got a purple satin or nylon from yoox.com today, in size 37.  I hope it's not too big.  Leather I got in 37 and fits good.


----------



## babyontheway

Yes- yesterday was the first day


bella.girl said:


> Are they 60% off already?





sneezz said:


> Which sale was this?  Those are such a pretty pink!  And you just scored some green ones from Nordies?  I wish my Nordies carried Lanvin!
> 
> I got most of my shoes from Nordstroms- first pink pair was at first cut and then the green at second cut.  You can try to do online chat to see if CS can find you a pair in your size, or your local Nordstroms can order them from another location.  Good luck


----------



## vagabag

baby - Do you think the green is hard to match?  What do you plan to wear them with?  Great price!


----------



## hlfinn

am debating fushia or sea green leather flats. does anyone have them and do you think they're versatile?


----------



## nycdiva

^I just bought the fushia and they are a very cute color.  I got them first cut from nordies.  I think the stock picture doesn't do them justice.  The green flats that went on sale at nordies were too bright for me, and very loud.  I promptly sent those back.
I am looking to get the light blue and yellow that went on sale from barney's as well.


----------



## babyontheway

vagabag said:


> baby - Do you think the green is hard to match?  What do you plan to wear them with?  Great price!



I don't think I will try and match them, but more likely wear them with solid neutral colors and will just have it as accent color  For 200.00 I think I will wear them enough


----------



## babyontheway

nycdiva said:


> ^I just bought the fushia and they are a very cute color.  I got them first cut from nordies.  I think the stock picture doesn't do them justice.  The green flats that went on sale at nordies were too bright for me, and very loud.  I promptly sent those back.
> I am looking to get the light blue and yellow that went on sale from barney's as well.



uh oh, I have never seen them in real life... I figured the green would be a soft "mint" green, but maybe not so much.  I hope I can make them work.  Good luck on finding light blue and yellow   I have light yellow chanel flats that I love and wear often


----------



## hlfinn

i hav BRIGHT yellow patent lanvin flats i got a year ago on sale. they are way brighter than i thought they would be (and not as comfy as my leather lanvins) but i try to make them work. 

thanks nyc diva! still debating the fushia.


----------



## pbdb

I also bought last Friday a pair of argent with gold chain strap flats on sale!!! I bought one in black size 36.5, I have this already and it's a perfect fit and now waiting for argent in size 37....since no more 36.5 so hoping it will still be OK. 
so I have a lot of pics yet to put up.


----------



## pbdb

Beige with Pink Satin/ Grey grosgrain ribbon  Sneakers 2009
Black Leather Flower top 2009
Classic Black 2010
Patent Black Leather 2010


----------



## pbdb

White with Pearl 2008
Bordeaux 2009
Iridescent Pink 2009
Black with gold chain Strap 2010
Blue Fonce 2008

waiting for Argent with gold chain strap 2010.....


----------



## pbdb

I already posted pics of my Lanvin flats. Please see page 87.


----------



## babyontheway

PBDB- good gawd- what a haul!!! I love lanvins and one can never have enough!!!  I love the white and the pink ones the best!!!


----------



## pbdb

^^ you said it *babyontheway*!!
ever since I started buying them, I couldn't resist if there was a color I fell in love with and especially having kids, it's the perfect shoes to wear all the time. I really watch out for the sales, except for the classic black -had to pay full for them but the rest were really lucky finds from 30-60% off!!!


----------



## jeshika

if anyone is interested, nordstroms is having 2nd cut right now and lanvin flats in fuschia and green leather are 60% off! there is at least another pair of fuschia size 36s in their system. Good luck!


----------



## Aikandy

What a great collection of flats!  How do the sneakers run?  Are they TTS or should they be sized more like the heels? 





pbdb said:


> Beige with Pink Satin/ Grey grosgrain ribbon Sneakers 2009
> Black Leather Flower top 2009
> Classic Black 2010
> Patent Black Leather 2010


----------



## viba424

Here are my black stitched Lanvins from the Barneys sale. It seems crazy but Im returning these. I found some Chloe wedges that I love and need more, and I just had to choose one. Sigh. Ill miss you!


----------



## vagabag

sorry to hear they have to go back.  but you got some nice wedges!





viba424 said:


> Here are my black stitched Lanvins from the Barneys sale. It seems crazy but Im returning these. I found some Chloe wedges that I love and need more, and I just had to choose one. Sigh. Ill miss you!


----------



## nycdiva

How come you are returning them?




viba424 said:


> Here are my black stitched Lanvins from the Barneys sale. It seems crazy but Im returning these. I found some Chloe wedges that I love and need more, and I just had to choose one. Sigh. Ill miss you!


----------



## pbdb

Aikandy said:


> What a great collection of flats!  How do the sneakers run?  Are they TTS or should they be sized more like the heels?



Hi, the sneakers are TTS.


----------



## viba424

^ ^ Ive been going back and forth about it all week. I dont know, I think honestly I want to hold out for leather. The patent is just a little bit hard and Im worried if I got them a half size too small. Its a bummer because I know Ill never find black on sale. Ive got a little more time to think about it.


----------



## pbdb

^The patent is leather , I think you are referring to the lamb leather that you want to wait for. For patent, you can even go 0.5 -1 size bigger because I do that and the fit is much better. If it digs in then that size is still small for you. I got patent yellow last year as well and it digs in even if it was already 36.5 size and I usually wear 36-36.5 in lamb leather but I believe in patent, I can even go to size 37 because I did that with my Bordeaux and the fit is great!!! 

But true, the black is seldom on sale that is why when the patent black went on sale then I also got the classic black ones as well (but at full price) to save on international shipping charges. I got them at mytheresa.com.


----------



## viba424

You're right about the patent, yes it technically is leather. You know what I mean.   I get the feeling they wont soften up like Ill need them to. Should have gotten the bigger size when I had the chance! Love your collection by the way!!!


----------



## pbdb

my forum signature is also my collection. I have 5 other pairs I got from end of last year's sale.
Here are the pictures.
thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## pbdb

I got all of them on sale from middle of 2009 to beginning 2010.

Quilted Taupe with Bronze Bow 2010
Argent 2009
Light Grey Perforated 2009
Snake Print Moss Green 2010
Navy Blue patent with Satin Black Bow 2010

Attached image: (L-R)
Beige 2009
Black Goat leather / Satin 2008
Purple 2009
Electric Blue Satin with Black ribbon trim 2008
Jeweled Top with Black grosgrain bow on Dark grey Flats 2009
Leopard Print in Blue, Purple with navy blue grosgrain bow 2009
Green 2009
Mauve Satin with black grosgrain ribbon trim 2008 
Dark grey 2009
Iridescent Blue 2009
Patent Yellow 2009
Metallised Brown 2009


----------



## vagabag

NICE collection!!!  



pbdb said:


> I got all of them on sale from middle of 2009 to beginning 2010.
> 
> Quilted Taupe with Bronze Bow 2010
> Argent 2009
> Light Grey Perforated 2009
> Snake Print Moss Green 2010
> Navy Blue patent with Satin Black Bow 2010
> 
> Attached image: (L-R)
> Beige 2009
> Black Goat leather / Satin 2008
> Purple 2009
> Electric Blue Satin with Black ribbon trim 2008
> Jeweled Top with Black grosgrain bow on Dark grey Flats 2009
> Leopard Print in Blue, Purple with navy blue grosgrain bow 2009
> Green 2009
> Mauve Satin with black grosgrain ribbon trim 2008
> Dark grey 2009
> Iridescent Blue 2009
> Patent Yellow 2009
> Metallised Brown 2009


----------



## pbdb

^^ thanks *vagabag*!!!!


----------



## sneezz

Omg *pbdb*, those are all gorgeous!  I love the black flower ones, blue ones and the white with pearls (I've always wanted a pair)...so cute!  You need to update your signature now lol.


----------



## pbdb

nice picks...thanks for looking!!! about the signature...maybe in a few months??


----------



## sneezz

pbdb said:


> nice picks...thanks for looking!!! about the signature...maybe in a few months??


 
haha looking to add more to the collection?


----------



## pbdb

sneezz said:


> haha looking to add more to the collection?



don't know yet..... 
it's really more about the work involved in pulling out the boxes and the shoes and then putting them all back in, each in their own boxes, just so I can take one family pic???......


----------



## sneezz

^I know it's tedious.  I was just playing lol.


----------



## pbdb

just received my argent with gold chain strap today....


----------



## silverfern

^^ I have the black version


----------



## vagabag

okay, ladies, i have a question.  i posted this as a separate thread but think i might get more responses here.  i can't figure out what size i am in their flats.  some say go up half a size; others say a whole size up.  how do you know when you are choosing a size too big?  when i try them on, there is such a tiny difference between sizes that i feel like i could keep going up.  and regardless of the size, the back digs into my heel.  so, how do i know what is truly the right size for me?  when do you decide you shouldn't go up further?  thank you!


----------



## pbdb

silverfern said:


> ^^ I have the black version
> 
> View attachment 1139979



Hi *silverfern*,
we are lanvin twins on this one!!! I also got the argent color with gold chain strap since the sale price is too hard to resist!!!


----------



## weekender2

love the chain straps ladies!
could someone pm me some info on the argent chain strap, don't know where to find them, tia


----------



## chezmadame

Newbie here. When are the best sales?


----------



## meggyg8r

vagabag said:


> okay, ladies, i have a question. i posted this as a separate thread but think i might get more responses here. i can't figure out what size i am in their flats. some say go up half a size; others say a whole size up. how do you know when you are choosing a size too big? when i try them on, there is such a tiny difference between sizes that i feel like i could keep going up. and regardless of the size, the back digs into my heel. so, how do i know what is truly the right size for me? when do you decide you shouldn't go up further? thank you!


 
You just have to go with what feels right on your feel. I go a full size up (I'm a US 7.5 and wear a 38.5 in Lanvin). I actually have a pair in a 39 and they fit just fine as well. I have never tried on any pairs in a 38 but I think they would be a little too tight for my liking. I guess it depends on how tight you like your shoes to fit. Just go with what feels right for you.


----------



## meggyg8r

chezmadame said:


> Newbie here. When are the best sales?


 
Barneys usually has great sales on Lanvin. Nordstrom (not online), Yoox, NAP, Bergdorfs, mytheresa, etc. all sell Lanvin and have sales as well. There are tons of others but I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## jeshika

Lanvin Fuschia 3 inch Heeled leather ballerina pumps 70% off at NAP. $174!!!!  Only larger sizes left. I got mine when they were 60% off. GOGOGO!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60342


----------



## lolobaby

jeshika said:


> Lanvin Fuschia 3 inch Heeled leather ballerina pumps 70% off at NAP. $174!!!!  Only larger sizes left. I got mine when they were 60% off. GOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60342



OMG i score it! Lanvin newbies tho. Hope the one with heels are as comfortable as their flats.


----------



## jeshika

congrats *lolo*!!!!  its the same lovely lanvin leather so i think they are pretty comfy.


----------



## Chanel 0407

jeshika said:


> Lanvin Fuschia 3 inch Heeled leather ballerina pumps 70% off at NAP. $174!!!!  Only larger sizes left. I got mine when they were 60% off. GOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60342


 
So cute.  I was going to get these and then I changed my mind and got the fuschia flats that Nordstroms had.


----------



## lolobaby

Chanel 0407 said:


> So cute.  I was going to get these and then I changed my mind and got the fuschia flats that Nordstroms had.



Hi chanel0407, are they on sale too?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes they are only $199


----------



## Chanel 0407

They are the same exact color.


----------



## pellarin22

chanel 0407- which Nordstroms has the fuscia flats? Would they do a phone order?


----------



## lolobaby

Chanel 0407 said:


> They are the same exact color.



omg Do you think you can borrow me your SA? or can I phone order it coz I will prefer getting the flats than the heels!


----------



## weekender2

where are the argent chain heeled flats? can't find them, thanks all!


----------



## mayen120

weekender2 said:


> where are the argent chain heeled flats? can't find them, thanks all!




i saw them @ barney's SF last week


----------



## weekender2

super great, thank you!


----------



## pbdb

weekender2 said:


> super great, thank you!



if you're a size 39.5, there's a last pair at mytheresa.com.


----------



## weekender2

oh thanks a lot, have me some small feet, lol
hope someone here gets to have them!


----------



## Chanel 0407

lolobaby said:


> omg Do you think you can borrow me your SA? or can I phone order it coz I will prefer getting the flats than the heels!


Lola glad you found a pair.


----------



## Chanel 0407

pellarin22 said:


> chanel 0407- which Nordstroms has the fuscia flats? Would they do a phone order?


 
You just need to call a Nordstroms and they can find you a pair if there are any available.


----------



## doryphorus

The sewn-in labels on my flats always get dirty.  Does anyone know how to clean them?


----------



## pbdb

this doesn't happen to mine but maybe you can use a soft toothbrush with hand soap and scrub the label with it and use a stand by dry towel to absorb/soak in the wetness so it doesn't run inside the shoe and then with the same towel, rinse the soap out with just  some water on the towel and again with the dry part of the towel, quickly absorb the wetness.

I do this with my son's sneakers or when my kids dirty up a tiny spot on my carpet.


----------



## vagabag

has anyone sprayed their flats with water/stain repellant?  do u recommend it?


----------



## pbdb

i havent sprayed anything on my flats , just dont use them when its raining unless it's patent then its ok to use.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I've worn my leather flats in the rain and haven't had problems. I didn't spray them  either.


----------



## mayen120

got this @ 60% off 





 By mayen120 at 2010-06-30


----------



## weekender2

those are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## shockboogie

These arrived today! Reminds me of an artichoke! Haha!


----------



## babyontheway

^^Shock- that is a great description  They are very pretty!


----------



## babyontheway

mayen120 said:


> got this @ 60% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mayen120 at 2010-06-30



shoe twins- congrats on getting them at 60% off  I love them!  Whenever I wear them, I get lots of compliments


----------



## pbdb

nice color!!!!! don't know where to get them though....


----------



## babyontheway

I got these yesterday (from Nordie's at 60% off).  I didn't even know they were coming, my SA knows me all too well


----------



## nycdiva

^ luck you!!! I have been begging my SA for these shoes since the sale hit, and he swears they were sold out in my size.  Who is your nordies SA?


----------



## meggyg8r

Love all the recent purchases in here!!!!


----------



## pbdb

gorgeous finds ladies!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## sneezz

I am sooo jealous of all the deals posted here!


----------



## viba424

sneezz said:


> I am sooo jealous of all the deals posted here!



I know! Ladies, stop posting all these nice looking pictures. I cant stand it!


----------



## amjac2wm

shockboogie said:


> These arrived today! Reminds me of an artichoke! Haha!



congrats! Yay, we're shoe twins, as I found a pair at Barneys today too


----------



## Chanel 0407

amjac2wm said:


> congrats! Yay, we're shoe twins, as I found a pair at Barneys today too


 
That's a nice vibrant color.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous finds ladies, congrats!


----------



## lolobaby

http://www.barneys.com/Chain Strap Ballet Flat/500549168,default,pd.html

lavin chains flats on sale. In both black and silver, lotta size..!!! someone pls grab it!


----------



## amjac2wm

Yay, I've just won this auction for the bordeaux patents! http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-Burgundy-Patent-Leather-Flats-/130406883055?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5cdb1eef#ht_500wt_983

I'm excited, especially since my green python lanvin flats are so comfortable!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just ordered a sale pair from Barneys.. keeping my fingers crossed they ship!! They are the purple/blue floral print ones. I have been stalking them since I saw them released.. so happy to have found them on sale!!

http://www.barneys.com/Printed Ballet Flat/500351723,default,pd.html


----------



## babyontheway

^ Congrats Meggy- they are so pretty (and comfy too)


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you! I hope they fit. I usually wear a 38.5 in Lanvin flats (I'm a US 7.5) but I *think* I should be able to make them work.


----------



## pbdb

I can't beleive this but snagged a pair of Sable (beige) Lanvin flats with pom pom from bluefly!!!!! (25% off) but got 40usd discount-- so I only paid 18usd for international shipping.


----------



## pbdb

meggyg8r said:


> Thank you! I hope they fit. I usually wear a 38.5 in Lanvin flats (I'm a US 7.5) but I *think* I should be able to make them work.



will wait for your pics meggy!!
congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

meggyg8r said:


> I just ordered a sale pair from Barneys.. keeping my fingers crossed they ship!! They are the purple/blue floral print ones. I have been stalking them since I saw them released.. so happy to have found them on sale!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Printed Ballet Flat/500351723,default,pd.html



*Meggy*, congrats! How do you size in Lanvin? *Shockboogie*? *rdgldy*? If anyone could provide sizing info, I would be grateful


----------



## Straight-Laced

pbdb said:


> I can't beleive this but *snagged a pair of Sable (beige) Lanvin flats with pom pom* from bluefly!!!!! (25% off) but got 40usd discount-- so I only paid 18usd for international shipping.




You got lucky!  They're so pretty in that colour - congrats!!


----------



## sneezz

Congrats pbdb those are so pretty!  I wish they had my size. 

Meggy, what a steal!  Can't wait for the reveal pics.


----------



## pbdb

thanks *Straight-Laced *and *sneezz*! 
will show pics when I get the sable pom pom flats this week.....
(plus my argent with gold chains..)


----------



## vagabag

I have those , pbdb, and I love them.  Congrats!!!



pbdb said:


> I can't beleive this but snagged a pair of Sable (beige) Lanvin flats with pom pom from bluefly!!!!! (25% off) but got 40usd discount-- so I only paid 18usd for international shipping.


----------



## pbdb

^^wow, vagabag!!! where did you find yours and may I know how much discount you got, if any?
congrats to you as well!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks everyone! I'm excited! I will post pics when they get here this week.

*Bella*, I usually go a whole size up in my Lanvin flats. I even have a pair that is 1.5 sizes up that fits fine. The pair I just ordered is only .5 size up so I'm a little nervous about them but I know others in here have gone .5 size up and been fine too. It really depends on the material of the shoe.. leather is more forgiving while patent is not.


----------



## vagabag

i think i paid about $400 usd.  how much did u get yours for?



pbdb said:


> ^^wow, vagabag!!! where did you find yours and may I know how much discount you got, if any?
> congrats to you as well!!!


----------



## pbdb

vagabag said:


> i think i paid about $400 usd.  how much did u get yours for?



it was listed at 423usd + 58.19 (international DHL express shipping)=481.19 LESS 40usd (bluefly coupon code)= 441.19 LESS 15usd (paypal cash back reward)=426.19usd.

So I paid 426.19 with international delivery.


----------



## vagabag

Good deal, pb!  what is the paypal cash bk?



pbdb said:


> it was listed at 423usd + 58.19 (international DHL express shipping)=481.19 LESS 40usd (bluefly coupon code)= 441.19 LESS 15usd (paypal cash back reward)=426.19usd.
> 
> So I paid 426.19 with international delivery.


----------



## pbdb

I honestly never bothered to find out....I just got an email from paypal that they gave me 15usd cash back so I used it at bluefly.


----------



## jeshika

http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/743/

lanvin gold flats on sale... available in 7 and 9.5. i got a pair of black leather flats on sale from here too.


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm so bummed! The satin rose flats are too small. My toes are right at the edge and the heel elastic digs into my heel. They are going back to Barneys tomorrow if anyone is looking for that style/color in a 38. They'll probably be up on the site sometime early next week is my guess!


----------



## babyontheway

^^oh no Meggy!  What a bummer


----------



## Tokyo

pbdb, your lanvin collection is super!!!
Here you go...larger pics of your lanvin collection !!! 

















&#8593;&#12288;I especially adore the snake skin metalic one...!


----------



## Tokyo

silverfern said:


> ^^ I have the black version
> 
> View attachment 1139979


 
silverfern, aren`t they gorgeous!!!!!!!!? I want them too....!


----------



## pbdb

Hi *Tokyo*,
thanks a lot!!! I also have the newest purchases on page 87 Posts # 1304 and 1305.....I hope you saw them as well.. and two more  with no pics yet since I am waiting for the last one to arrive this week. (you don't have to enlarge those on page 87....thanks a lot again!!)


----------



## babyontheway

PBDB- seriously, I am in love with all of your lanvin's!!!!


----------



## pbdb

thanks *babontheway*!!!
pics of  2 more pairs later....


----------



## babyontheway

:couch: can't wait to see what else you have!


----------



## pbdb

hello *babyontheway*!!!
here they are!!!


----------



## sneezz

^gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

love them both, *pbdb*!!


----------



## lovely64

Booo hooo, I have never found a pair of Lanvin´s on sale that I like. I´d love to have a pair in the green python, stunning!


----------



## lovely64

shockboogie said:


> These arrived today! Reminds me of an artichoke! Haha!


 These are gorgeous


----------



## pbdb

thanks *sneez* and *meggyg8r*!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi ladies, I'm looking to buy a pair of Lanvin flats can anyone tell me how they run size wise? thank you.


----------



## meggyg8r

1/2 to 1 1/2 sizes up.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *meggy! *


----------



## MyHjourney

hahaha im in awe of all you girl's great collections and great deals!! been searching online for my size t no avail. even stalked *bay, but im afraid some sellers may nt be selling the real deal ahhaha


----------



## pbdb

**bay..... mushroom city is selling the real deal


----------



## meggyg8r

*moiles*, you can get your Lanvin authenticated in the authentication thread in the glass slipper if you aren't sure.


----------



## MyHjourney

thanks thanks meggyg8r and pbdb! PBDB, youre always online and helping me! and the pple at lanvin here are as friendly as bal!


----------



## lovely64

meggyg8r said:


> 1/2 to 1 1/2 sizes up.


 Not 1 1/2 size up, I´ve never felt them to be that small. I take half a size up from my normal 38, maybe one size up if the leather is patented though.


----------



## rednose

Excuse the horrid pictures, but my here are my new flats.


----------



## lovely64

^^^
They are lovely!


----------



## pbdb

congrats rednose!!! really pretty!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lovely64 said:


> Not 1 1/2 size up, I´ve never felt them to be that small. I take half a size up from my normal 38, maybe one size up if the leather is patented though.


 
I have a pair 1.5 sizes up from my US size and they fit me fine.

I tried .5 size up and they did not work for me.

Everyone is different.


----------



## BooYah

you have a FAAAAAAAAABULOUS collection, *pbdb*


----------



## pbdb

thanks *BooYah* !!!


----------



## babyontheway

pbdb said:


> hello *babyontheway*!!!
> here they are!!!



 You have the most amazing lanvin collection ever!  Congrats on your newest... I love the ones with the flower


----------



## babyontheway

rednose said:


> Excuse the horrid pictures, but my here are my new flats.



congrats on your flats- the color combination is very pretty!!


----------



## bluerosess

jeshika said:


> Lanvin Fuschia 3 inch Heeled leather ballerina pumps 70% off at NAP. $174!!!!  Only larger sizes left. I got mine when they were 60% off. GOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60342


 
Is this pair TTS as what the website said? I was reading the sizing threads and most seem to recommend going 1 size up for the pumps.  Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> You have the most amazing lanvin collection ever!  Congrats on your newest... I love the ones with the flower




thanks *babyontheway*!!!
 I thought I wouldn't buy anymore lanvin flats but when I saw this pair with the pompom, I lost my sanity and pushed the buy-now button.

I really love it!!!! I know this is like my 2nd taupe pair (or 3rd beige), but the design is TDF.


----------



## kerosundae

Hey Lanvin lovers! I was hoping I could send a few people to  my post on authenticating some Lanvin shoes I won on ebay.  there aren't that many lanvin experts frequenting the authenticate those shoes forum, and I need some opinions pretty fast. TIA!!


----------



## pbdb

it's from past seasons....
have no experience with lanvin heels....
other opinions please.


----------



## radsres

for $116.93 @ nordstrom rack today i scored these. i'm a 7.5 and they're 37.5. they feel tight. i can't bear the thought of returning them and this was the only pair in the store. does anyone who has these have any experience with stretching of the leather?

sorry for the 1 shoe pic.. i was just too excited about my find


----------



## pbdb

for lanvin flats, you should go up one half to one size up depending on material.
Since you don't want to return them, try to put a shoe horn to stretch them out but honestly, for Lanvin ballet flats, you don't order your true size.

what a bargain !!!! congrats and good luck on your decision.


----------



## radsres

sigh, so that digging at the back of my heel will always be there? yikes.. 
am i an idiot for not knowing how to use a shoe horn to stretch leather shoes?


----------



## pbdb

wear them around the house with sports socks on for several days and see if this works as well.....


----------



## radsres

oooooh! great idea. thanks


----------



## rdgldy

I have not found mine to stretch all that much, but you might want to try to walk around in them with thick socks on as an attempt to stretch them. 
 I always size up a full size in lanvin flats.
Good luck-hope it helps.  That is some buy!


----------



## sneezz

radsres said:


> for $116.93 @ nordstrom rack today i scored these. i'm a 7.5 and they're 37.5. they feel tight. i can't bear the thought of returning them and this was the only pair in the store. does anyone who has these have any experience with stretching of the leather?
> 
> sorry for the 1 shoe pic.. i was just too excited about my find



Wow awesome steal!  Good luck stretching them out!  There's also a shoe stretching liquid you can get.  A few drops on the tight areas and wear them around the house with thick socks.


----------



## slky

A few ladies in this thread also mentioned piercing the leather at the back with a large pin to loosen the elastic. I haven't tried this myself, but supposedly it eases the digging into the heel. What I actually did with a pair of leather Lanvins that refused to stretch was to just insert heel petals at the back, which worked perfectly for me. 



radsres said:


> for $116.93 @ nordstrom rack today i scored these. i'm a 7.5 and they're 37.5. they feel tight. i can't bear the thought of returning them and this was the only pair in the store. does anyone who has these have any experience with stretching of the leather?
> 
> sorry for the 1 shoe pic.. i was just too excited about my find


----------



## kathybea

slky said:


> A few ladies in this thread also mentioned piercing the leather at the back with a large pin to loosen the elastic. I haven't tried this myself, but supposedly it eases the digging into the heel. What I actually did with a pair of leather Lanvins that refused to stretch was to just insert heel petals at the back, which worked perfectly for me.


 
^ Don't be afraid to do the pin trick. You want to use an heavy duty pin; I had to buy some from Home Depot. It made a world of difference for my Lanvins.


----------



## rdgldy

Just scored a sale pair in yellow from Barneys, AND got shipping confirmation!!!!!


----------



## pbdb

congrats rdgldy!!
I preordered the leopard spots pair and hopefully end of the month or ....?


----------



## babyontheway

So exciting- I love it when Barney's orders actually go through!!! 


rdgldy said:


> Just scored a sale pair in yellow from Barneys, AND got shipping confirmation!!!!!



 Sounds so pretty- can't wait to see them


pbdb said:


> congrats rdgldy!!
> I preordered the leopard spots pair and hopefully end of the month or ....?


----------



## babyontheway

Vaga- where are you?  I know you have some sneakers you can share with us


----------



## BREEzee

:bump:

*Has any one spotted any good sales on flats? *


----------



## couturequeen

Cannot wait to wear my new chocolate wedges!







*pbdb* - I am also eyeing the leopard pair. Please post pics if you get them!


----------



## pbdb

^^ hi *couturequeen*, those are cute!!!
I actually have my leopard pair with me already since  a month now but haven't posted them yet and worn them....waiting for HKG to get a little bit cooler so I can finally wear them (because of the leopard design which is F/W).


----------



## babyontheway

love the wedges!  Are they as comfortable as flats???


----------



## butterfly 86

Hi girls, 
I just got a pair of flats, I went half size up but they are still a bit small.
I would like to pierce the elastic in the back as suggested on this thread, but could someone explain exactly how to do it (maybe post a pic if it's not asking too much)? 

Thank you


----------



## couturequeen

babyontheway said:


> love the wedges!  Are they as comfortable as flats???



I haven't worn them a full 8-hr day, but they seem to be just as comfortable!


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Butterfly 
How about checking with your local shoe repair place first. Maybe they can suggest or do something with that elastic that won't cause too much damage to the leather.


----------



## butterfly 86

Thanks, pellarin, I'll do that!


----------



## couturequeen

My new fuschia flats!


----------



## pbdb

my long overdue pic of  Lanvin 2010 leopard flats


----------



## alyssa08

I love them, pbdb! I want the navy blue ones.


----------



## rdgldy

*couture*, I love the wedges and your new flats!
*pbdb*, the leopard is wonderful! I love..............


----------



## babyontheway

The leopard flats are gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## pbdb

Hi *alyssa08*, I know, I am also looking for the navy ones but sold out.....

hi *rdgldy*, thanks for your nice words!!

hi *babyontheway*, thanks for looking!!!


----------



## sneezz

Couturequeen, great choices 

Pbdb, love the print!


----------



## Pigeu

I just got these Lanvin knee high flat boots in dark grey, goat leather. The leather is so nice and soft and they are the most comfortable new pair of shoes I've ever worn. They are a little snug around the calves though, does anyone know if goat leather will stretch after a few wears? I'd like to tuck skinny jeans into them.

here are a couple pics..


----------



## keodi

^^
love those!


----------



## pursemania

radsres said:


> sigh, so that digging at the back of my heel will always be there? yikes..
> am i an idiot for not knowing how to use a shoe horn to stretch leather shoes?


 

I know this is an old issue but just wanted to share that even with my usual sizing up, my left shoe on a few pair kept digging in (not with other Lanvins same size) and I used these:

http://www.footpetals.com/Heavenly Heelz.html

and it completely fixed the issue.


----------



## jackietong

I've been wanting Lanvin Ballerines for the longest time, just couldn't justify the price... for something so 'plain jane'... also not much choice here too, only one store, that I know of sells Lanvin here, no boutique or whatever, just a high end store in one of the Malls here. And my size, are always o/s...

SO next best option for me is buying internationally---which by the way scares  me to the core: lost packages, misdelivered packages, etc...so I had to be very careful...

Sale Lanvins here are such great deals, unfortunately, due ti limited quantities and sizing (mostly one stock per size) its such a pain in the arse...

I once had the chance of getting a crackled bronze ones on sale, and I couldn't decide, so I went around the Mall first, and just when I was about to get the, it was sold in minutes before I came back for them! ok not meant to be....

I go to that store which carries Lanvin among other designers almost every week just to check if new stocks have come, last week, I saw this yummy camel flats...but of course nothing in my size....its been haunting me for such a long time and I finally had to give in...

these are from NAP, it has that hidden heel 1/2 inch  and its soooo comfy, despite having wide-chubby prego feet here, they feel like heaven!
was so scared it wouldn't fit, but they do and its pure 

*Dark Brown, 40.5 w/ hidden heel*...







the ones I tried before are slighlty snug at the toe box, interestingly enough those were already 41, are these hidden heel a newer style?


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty!


----------



## pbdb

congrats on your first of the many!!!! enjoy!!! love them!


----------



## sneezz

Congrats Jackie on hopefully your first of many Lanvin!  To answer your question..all Lanvin flats I've encountered thus far have the hidden wedge heel.  Perhaps the other pair you tried on was from another season?  I've read that the sizing my vary from season to season.


----------



## jackietong

^^Thanks! yeah, maybe your right, the camel flats as well as the crackled bronze were past season, and it didn't have that hidden heel, the sole were different too. The brown ones I got have that smooth, flat continuous sole, whereas, the camel and bronze have that 1/4 inch heel...Am i making any sense here? I hope you get the picture.


----------



## ap.

i believe the new season lanvin flats have a slightly higher heel than the old ones.  they are now 1 inch heels (still hidden); a 5mm difference from the last ones.  honestly it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## sammix3

couturequeen said:


> Cannot wait to wear my new chocolate wedges!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pbdb* - I am also eyeing the leopard pair. Please post pics if you get them!



Did you size up in these or did you buy them tts? I tried on Lanvin flats today and I need to size up half a size, but with these I bought them tts. The SA told me with flats I would have to size up and with the wedges they run pretty tts.


----------



## couturequeen

I bought the wedges in my Lanvin flats size and they fit great!


----------



## silverfern

I actually went up half a size in the wedges. I usually wear a 39.5 in the flats and went up to a 40.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks *couturequeen* & *silverfern*, I think I'm gunna go to a different NM and see if they have a 36.5 to try on because I would hate to wear them and have them be too small since I won't be able to return them once they're worn(Barney's). I think I saw the patent ones in a 36.5 at a local NM last week, what do you ladies think of the patent wedge?


----------



## babybluegirl

jackietong said:


> I've been wanting Lanvin Ballerines for the longest time, just couldn't justify the price... for something so 'plain jane'... also not much choice here too, only one store, that I know of sells Lanvin here, no boutique or whatever, just a high end store in one of the Malls here. And my size, are always o/s...
> 
> SO next best option for me is buying internationally---which by the way scares  me to the core: lost packages, misdelivered packages, etc...so I had to be very careful...
> 
> Sale Lanvins here are such great deals, unfortunately, due ti limited quantities and sizing (mostly one stock per size) its such a pain in the arse...
> 
> I once had the chance of getting a crackled bronze ones on sale, and I couldn't decide, so I went around the Mall first, and just when I was about to get the, it was sold in minutes before I came back for them! ok not meant to be....
> 
> I go to that store which carries Lanvin among other designers almost every week just to check if new stocks have come, last week, I saw this yummy camel flats...but of course nothing in my size....its been haunting me for such a long time and I finally had to give in...
> 
> these are from NAP, it has that hidden heel 1/2 inch  and its soooo comfy, despite having wide-chubby prego feet here, they feel like heaven!
> was so scared it wouldn't fit, but they do and its pure
> 
> *Dark Brown, 40.5 w/ hidden heel*...
> 
> the ones I tried before are slighlty snug at the toe box, interestingly enough those were already 41, are these hidden heel a newer style?



hi there, can you post modeling pics of the shoe?


----------



## couturequeen

*sammix3*, I love the patent wedge - I have my eye on the black one


----------



## silverfern

I love the wedges in all forms! They are super comfortable and stylish. I got the python but ended up returning them as I wasn't in love with the colour. I was hoping for a more taupey brown.


----------



## babyontheway

^^congrats!  Super cute wedges!
BTW- Nordstroms and Neiman Marcus are now selling lanvin on line


----------



## sneezz

babyontheway said:


> ^^congrats!  Super cute wedges!
> BTW- Nordstroms and Neiman Marcus are now selling lanvin on line



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sammix3

*silverfern* - Wow those python wedges are gorgeous! Where did you get those from? I've only seen the regular leather and patent leather ones. I know that the regular leather comes in black and brown and the patent leather comes in black and a darker red. Are there any other colors out there?


----------



## silverfern

^^ I ordered them from Biondi in Paris through farfetch.com but they also had them at shopzoeonline (but they may have sold out) I think the Lanvin NYC store only got five pairs. 

I have also seen the wedges in a taupey/grey colour. I actually bought these from the Lanvin Singapore boutique first but choose the wrong size  They are the perfect neutral colour. I haven't seen them anywhere online though.


----------



## babybluegirl

hi silverfern

where in SG did you get the lanvins?  from On Pedder?   or is there another way to get them here?


----------



## sneezz

Cute wedges silverfern! Sorry they're the wrong size, hope you find the perfect pair!


----------



## silverfern

Thanks *sneezz*!

*babybluegirl* I got them from the Lanvin Boutique at the Hilton Hotel


----------



## babybluegirl

WHUUUT!!?!?!?!!  crud   i didn't know there's a lanvin store at hilton. BOOOOOOOOO   i only knew the wisma bit.  hahaha. 

but i have to say i love your shoes though 

pardon my asking, but would you happen to know how much the flats cost?   also can you post modeling pics of the shoes?    TIA!


----------



## rednose

Just wanted to share this. I have really narrow feet (perfect for Lanvin flats). I found that when I sized up half a size from my normal size 7 the shoe became misshaped around my heel. Not sure if anyone else has experienced this. The shoe really does need to fit like a glove. 

thoughts?


----------



## sammix3

Those are the perfect color! I hope you can get them in your size.



silverfern said:


> ^^ I ordered them from Biondi in Paris through farfetch.com but they also had them at shopzoeonline (but they may have sold out) I think the Lanvin NYC store only got five pairs.
> 
> I have also seen the wedges in a taupey/grey colour. I actually bought these from the Lanvin Singapore boutique first but choose the wrong size  They are the perfect neutral colour. I haven't seen them anywhere online though.


----------



## silverfern

*babyblue* here's a couple of quick mod shots of the wedges. I was playing around with a DIY chain strap 

The price of flats at Lanvin Sing varies depending on the style but they start at around $800. The wedges were $780 or something like that. You should go check out the store they have some beautiful things.


----------



## sneezz

Real nice silverfern!  Love your DIY chain, great job!  Don't return them, they look great on you.


----------



## babybluegirl

thanks *silverfern*!

those are super nice.  sigh.  i didn't know there's still lanvin here.  so i ordered online.  my feet are too fat for them.  they don't look as nice on my feet as they do on yours.  sigh.  but since they cost an arm and a leg, die die will make them work


----------



## silverfern

^^ well don't worry you probably got a better deal online - the prices here seem to be quite inflated for most things then weirdly less on others. I'm sure yours look great - my foot is quite wide too but going up 1/2 a size worked great


----------



## babybluegirl

^^ i'll try to take photos and PM to you. hahahaha.  don't look at it before eating, you might lose your appetite 

but seriously, your shoes rock.


----------



## lilpicotin

*silverfern* those python wedges are so gorgeous! thanks for sharing your modeling shots!


----------



## pbdb

beautiful python wedges!!!!
enjoy!!!!


----------



## lilpicotin

Has anyone seen any other Lanvin ballet wedges besides black/gray colors and the python? I'm thinking leopard print, or any bright colors?


----------



## sammix3

Lilpicotin- I have seen them in leopard print in Neiman Marcus but they're sold out in a lot of sizes.


----------



## lilpicotin

Thanks, *sammix3*! I'll call around then; although I seem to be a pretty common size, so probably my size is sold out. Those wedges are so adorable though!


----------



## sammix3

^ They had a size 7 in the NM in Palo Alto. Hope you can find a pair!


----------



## LovesYSL

This may sound foolish but bear with me- I typically wear a size 8 shoe. For elasticated flats I tend to go up a size and buy a 9 because I don't like them to be too tight on my toes or rub my heel. The general consensus here seems to be to purchase Lanvins a half size up but do you think it's wise for me to purchase a 9.5 if in other flats I take a 9? I like them to be comfy but I don't want them to slip! I hope this makes sense!


----------



## sneezz

^I think the most you should size up is 1 whole size.  Any more than that and you risk slippage as the leather will stretch (unless you're getting satin ot patent).


----------



## pbdb

Hi,
pretty confusing yes since I have flats wherein a size 6 is ok and in other colors not, and others 6.5 is OK and sometimes not and also size 7 is OK.

To be on the safe side, just stick to one size up.


----------



## LovesYSL

Thanks girls!


----------



## redsoledlover

I'm thinking of getting a pair of black leather flats for everyday wear. Do  you think I will run them into the ground too quickly if I wear them everyday? Do you ladies do anything special with yours (especially the sole) to keep them lasting longer? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pbdb

redsoledlover said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pair of black leather flats for everyday wear. Do  you think I will run them into the ground too quickly if I wear them everyday? Do you ladies do anything special with yours (especially the sole) to keep them lasting longer?
> Thanks in advance!



I just used my 2010 patent ones a few times and the back sole has already rubbed out so I suggest you have the top and bottom resoled or reinforced (which is a better term) by a professional cobbler who is experienced in handling high-end shoes but NOT the entire sole to let the shoe maintain it's banana or scrunched up shape--- as advised by my excellent cobbler.

This is what I have done for all my brand new 2008 pairs (the sole is even thinner) and will do so with my 2010 patent ones.


----------



## redsoledlover

pbdb said:


> I just used my 2010 patent ones a few times and the back sole has already rubbed out so I suggest you have the top and bottom resoled or reinforced (which is a better term) by a professional cobbler who is experienced in handling high-end shoes but NOT the entire sole to let the shoe maintain it's banana or scrunched up shape--- as advised by my excellent cobbler.
> 
> This is what I have done for all my brand new 2008 pairs (the sole is even thinner) and will do so with my 2010 patent ones.



Sorry if this is dumb, but what do you mean by top and bottom? Also, do these flats give you any support whatsoever? Thanks in advance!


----------



## slky

^^ I think *pbdb* means you should get the top half of the sole reinforced, as well as the heel part and leave the middle section free. That way the sole can still bend or remain in its original shape when you're not wearing the shoe. I get my Lanvins reinforced the same way and my cobbler has recommended this procedure as well. 

Most of the current season shoes have a hidden heel which offers some support.


----------



## pbdb

^^ yup, *slky* explained it !!! was just about to do so...it's morning now over here......thanks!!!


----------



## redsoledlover

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sneezz

I finally have a pair of chain flats on the way!  I finally took the plunge on bluefly.  Totalled to 45% off!   

Pbdb, we'll be shoe twins twice over!


----------



## pbdb

sneezz said:


> I finally have a pair of chain flats on the way!  I finally took the plunge on bluefly.  Totalled to 45% off!
> 
> Pbdb, we'll be shoe twins twice over!



yey!!!!!!!


----------



## pursemania

silverfern said:


> *babyblue* here's a couple of quick mod shots of the wedges. I was playing around with a DIY chain strap
> 
> The price of flats at Lanvin Sing varies depending on the style but they start at around $800. The wedges were $780 or something like that. You should go check out the store they have some beautiful things.


 
*Silverfern:*
How is the fit on the wedges?  Is it the same as the flats?
Thanks!


----------



## lilpicotin

Got my new Lanvin wedges today!  They're as comfy as the flats but with the [stable] height I crave! 

Thanks, *silverfern*, for enabling me!


----------



## sneezz

lilpicotin said:


> Got my new Lanvin wedges today!  They're as comfy as the flats but with the [stable] height I crave!
> 
> Thanks, *silverfern*, for enabling me!


 

Oooh do post some modeling pics!


----------



## iluvmybags

I just pre-saled a pair of black Lanvin ballet flats from Barneys -- 40% off!
Even the SA couldn't believe that the Black ones were going on sale!
They're Napa leather, so I imagine they're buttery soft.
I just hope the sizing is right - I went with a 40
I'm normally a US 8.5, but in MJ shoes (and some CLs) I wear a 39.5 (altho I've had a few pair of CL 40s).  I'm guessing since they're Napa leather that they will stretch - I just may have to wear them with sox to stretch them out a little


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> I just pre-saled a pair of black Lanvin ballet flats from Barneys -- 40% off!
> Even the SA couldn't believe that the Black ones were going on sale!
> They're Napa leather, so I imagine they're buttery soft.
> I just hope the sizing is right - I went with a 40
> I'm normally a US 8.5, but in MJ shoes (and some CLs) I wear a 39.5 (altho I've had a few pair of CL 40s).  I'm guessing since they're Napa leather that they will stretch - I just may have to wear them with sox to stretch them out a little



Awesome JJ, crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## bcartland

Just wanted to say that a few pairs of shoes have gone on sale on the Lanvin site -- I was able to get the leopard print pony hair flats I've been lusting after *forever* for $543, marked down from $775.

Of course, shipping is pricey, but even with shipping, it's still a better price than at Barney's or Net-a-porter.


----------



## yummycake

Hey! i just bought my first pair of Lanvin flats (patent dark greens). 

I'm probably in the wrong thread but I really want to know how you take care of your lanvins. My SA said that I could get an optional rubber sole put onto the leather part of the sole which would extend the life of the shoe but I remember another SA from Ferragamo telling me that doing so would change the shape of the shoe and damage it in the long run. 

Please give me some suggestions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## monstar

they had a a couple of plain lanvins on sale at neiman marcus! kinda regret not getting the (only) plain black one now :/


----------



## vagabag

grabbed two patent pairs from barneys - yay!


----------



## babyontheway

^^Vaga- we need pictures


----------



## vagabag

Will try and get some up!


----------



## iluvmybags

My Lanvin flats just got here and they fit!!
They feel very slightly snug in my toe, but they're pretty comfortable and I have them on with a pair of sox right now -- they're Nappa leather (so, so soft!!) so I'm sure they're going to stretch.  I'm so excited and can't wait to wear these!!  I still can't believe I got a pair of Black leather flats for almost 40% off!!  

(and p.s. -- I LVE the box that they come in!!)


----------



## sneezz

Yay JJ, post pics!  Vagabag, can't wait to see your patent ones!


----------



## iluvmybags

Here they are!!
They're the Washed Lamb's Leather Ballet Flat in Black
(Barney's calls them the "Napa Flat)
they're so wonderfully soft and comfortable!!  I don't ever want to take them off!


----------



## iluvmybags

Pigeu said:


> I just got these Lanvin knee high flat boots in dark grey, goat leather. The leather is so nice and soft and they are the most comfortable new pair of shoes I've ever worn. They are a little snug around the calves though, does anyone know if goat leather will stretch after a few wears? I'd like to tuck skinny jeans into them.
> 
> here are a couple pics..









OMG!! I want these boots sooooo bad!!
I had wanted them a year or so ago when they were so popular and everyone was wearing them, but they were a little out of my range at the time -- now that I'm able to finally buy a pair, they're no longer making them!!  UGH!!!  Puh-leez Lanvin!!!  Bring these boots back!!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats on getting classic color on sale!  I adore lanvin flats- they are like slippers!



iluvmybags said:


> Here they are!!
> They're the Washed Lamb's Leather Ballet Flat in Black
> (Barney's calls them the "Napa Flat)
> they're so wonderfully soft and comfortable!!  I don't ever want to take them off!


----------



## sneezz

After pining over these for ages..please pardon the ugly rash on my ankle .


----------



## iluvmybags

very pretty sneez!!
are they calf leather or lamb?  can you remove the chain and wear them w/o it?


----------



## sneezz

Thanks JJ! Bluefly has them listed as lambskin.  The chains can be worn alone or together and can be removed if desired.  Love yours on you btw!


----------



## am2022

love the flats and the boots!!!

can't go wrong with lanvin flats.. love mine to bits!

will post pics sometime soon!


----------



## vagabag

sneezz - great chain flats (don't u love the shimmer?) 

pigeu - those boots are tdf!  may i ask where u got them?


----------



## vagabag

here are my new patent pairs!  what do u all think?  i can't decide whether to swap one out for the balenciaga noir craquele flat.  help me decide!  i do have a pair of plain black bals.


----------



## couturequeen

I'd keep the red/purepley shade!


----------



## babyontheway

Vaga- seriously!  I am in love with both of them.  Keep them both


----------



## vagabag

yeah, i think i NEED to keep them both.  LOL!



babyontheway said:


> Vaga- seriously!  I am in love with both of them.  Keep them both


----------



## cococola

vagabag - the red ones are amazing!!!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks vagabag, I do like that they are a litte shimmery when viewed up close.

I love both pairs that you got, definitely keep both of those Lanvins if you can!


----------



## vagabag

Thanks everyone!  I think I'm keeping both and passing on the Bal


----------



## babyontheway

Vaga- I keep coming back to look at your flats!  I am in love!  Did you get them from Barney's?


----------



## vagabag

yes!  which pair r u eyeing?  



babyontheway said:


> Vaga- I keep coming back to look at your flats!  I am in love!  Did you get them from Barney's?


----------



## pbdb

wow, nice flats vaga, love the red shade especially!!! enjoy!!


----------



## gipursegal

I'm madly in love with these lambskin pumps!!! Does anyone have them?  I think the heel is perfect and so different from other brands. http://balharbourshops.com/page-4-3.html


----------



## vagabag

Thanks, pbdb!  Scored anything lately? 



pbdb said:


> wow, nice flats vaga, love the red shade especially!!! enjoy!!


----------



## cococola

I got these Lanvins on eBay about a month ago for just under $200 new, and the color is GORGEOUS. It's this beautiful patent that looks white at first, but goes anywhere from a grey to a light tan to a pale pink depending on the light. I adore these flats and am in DESPERATE need of more


----------



## ap.

vagabag said:


> Thanks everyone!  I think I'm keeping both and passing on the Bal



ya know, if the Bals fit you, they are more comfortable than Lanvin.  I know of what I speak:  I have 26 or so pairs of Lanvin flats (been collecting for a while) and 8 pairs of Bal flats (all from this year).


----------



## Pigeu

vagabag said:


> sneezz - great chain flats (don't u love the shimmer?)
> 
> pigeu - those boots are tdf!  may i ask where u got them?



thanks, I got them from mushroom_city on ebay


----------



## pbdb

vagabag said:


> Thanks, pbdb!  Scored anything lately?


Hi *vaga*,
I got the blue pompom ballet flats two weeks ago but haven't posted them yet.
Been under the weather and the same goes for my youngest so haven't posted pics yet.
Maybe next week?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale


----------



## fashionforlife

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale




They are gorgeous congrats! I was actually eyeing on these flats too but they were sold out in my size.


----------



## babyontheway

Dezy- they are too cute for words!  Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*fashion, baby- *thank you both so much!!!!


----------



## taydev




----------



## iluvmybags

I'm so sad -- :cry:
I FINALLY found my flat leather boots and they arrived today.  I've wanted these boots for the longest time and I couldn't wait to try them on and wear them.  I pulled them onto my foot and they felt like a slipper - they are seriously the most comfortable boots I've ever put my feet into!!  And then the inevitable happened -- I tried to zip them and couldn't get them even halfway up 

Why did I have to spend so many years in the gym as a competitive gymnast??!!  

I'm so depressed!


----------



## francot1

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale




These are so adorable, and look so cute on you. I love the bow.
It is hard to tell from the pictures, are these suede or leather?


----------



## sammix3

Taydev- did you get your flats from neimans? If yes, we are twins!!!


----------



## ap.

i feel your pain - from a fellow former competitive athlete.  if you would consider suede, then Bottega Veneta has some of the comfiest suede flat boots ever.  the suede stretches  and are so soft, they feel like socks!




iluvmybags said:


> I'm so sad -- :cry:
> I FINALLY found my flat leather boots and they arrived today.  I've wanted these boots for the longest time and I couldn't wait to try them on and wear them.  I pulled them onto my foot and they felt like a slipper - they are seriously the most comfortable boots I've ever put my feet into!!  And then the inevitable happened -- I tried to zip them and couldn't get them even halfway up
> 
> Why did I have to spend so many years in the gym as a competitive gymnast??!!
> 
> I'm so depressed!


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> I'm so sad -- :cry:
> I FINALLY found my flat leather boots and they arrived today.  I've wanted these boots for the longest time and I couldn't wait to try them on and wear them.  I pulled them onto my foot and they felt like a slipper - they are seriously the most comfortable boots I've ever put my feet into!!  And then the inevitable happened -- I tried to zip them and couldn't get them even halfway up
> 
> Why did I have to spend so many years in the gym as a competitive gymnast??!!
> 
> I'm so depressed!



So sorry to hear that JJ.


----------



## taydev

sammix3 said:


> Taydev- did you get your flats from neimans? If yes, we are twins!!!


Sure did! Just a couple weeks ago too! Those are the bronze. I just ordered the rose gold from Nordstrom and thinking about getting the gold from NAP, but I'm not sure if they'll look too similar.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

francot1 said:


> These are so adorable, and look so cute on you. I love the bow.
> It is hard to tell from the pictures, are these suede or leather?


 
thank you so much! they are suede


----------



## sammix3

Oh really? Mine are the silver, they look kinda silvery in the picture. They don't have the rose gold in my size anymore. I'm thinking about getting the gold/bronze color from NM but I'm not sure because I wore them today and they felt a little too scrunchy in the back. I tried on the regular leather Lanvin flats before and they felt too scrunchy so I knew it would bother me, but with these they definitely feel "looser" so that's why I decided to give them a try, I think it's because the leather is different. I guess I'll know whether or not to get the other metallic colors once I wear them a few more times!



taydev said:


> Sure did! Just a couple weeks ago too! Those are the bronze. I just ordered the rose gold from Nordstrom and thinking about getting the gold from NAP, but I'm not sure if they'll look too similar.


----------



## sammix3

Does the elastic loosen up/stretch with a few wears?


----------



## terrablanca

Hello Ladies, I'm about to order a pair of Lanvin boots similar to these 

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=21957&category_id=394

My Lanvin flats are all 1 full size up from my US size.  Does anyone know if I should size up for the boots or are boots more TTS?  TIA!


----------



## taydev

sammix3 said:


> Does the elastic loosen up/stretch with a few wears?


 I'm not sure because I haven't worn them out yet, but I know what you mean about the scrunchiness on the back. I'm going to give it try, hopefully it loosens because it doesn't feel too pleasant


----------



## sneezz

^you could try putting a heel grip there.  That solved the problem for me.  Others have punctured a hole in the elastic part to loosen it up although I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## taydev

^thanks sneezz. I'll definitely do that. So when they puncture a hole is it to take the elastic out? I'd be afraid to do that to a $400 pair of shoes too!


----------



## sneezz

taydev said:


> ^thanks sneezz. I'll definitely do that. So when they puncture a hole is it to take the elastic out? I'd be afraid to do that to a $400 pair of shoes too!



I know what you mean.  That's exactly why I went the heel grip route.  I think the purpose of the puncture is to loosen the elastic, not to remove it.  If you do a search in this thread, you should find a post on how to do it.


----------



## pongpongchik

I just got a new pair of Lanvins and while I love everything about them, I don't love the heel digging in my skin.  I'm thinking about sizing up another 1/2 size while either using a heel grip or puncturing a hole.

What kind of heel grips do you recommend?  I heard Dr. Scholls suck because they don't stick.  I've also heard Nordstroms heel grip are pretty good.  Any thoughts?



sneezz said:


> I know what you mean.  That's exactly why I went the heel grip route.  I think the purpose of the puncture is to loosen the elastic, not to remove it.  If you do a search in this thread, you should find a post on how to do it.


----------



## psychedelico

Hi girls! I've just ordered a pair of satin flats and I'm not really sure of my size!!!! 
I'm wearing American Eagle flats / sandals size 6, do I get size 7 for Lanvin?

Thanks!!


----------



## taydev

so i just got a pair of lanvin flats yesterday, this time in rose gold. I had to return them right away because the color looked  against my skin


----------



## ap.

pongpongchik said:


> I just got a new pair of Lanvins and while I love everything about them, I don't love the heel digging in my skin.  I'm thinking about sizing up another 1/2 size while either using a heel grip or puncturing a hole.
> 
> What kind of heel grips do you recommend?  I heard Dr. Scholls suck because they don't stick.  I've also heard Nordstroms heel grip are pretty good.  Any thoughts?



The flats should be comfortable from the beginning.  The leather is so soft that there really isn't a breaking in period necessary.  Anyway, If you size up to prevent digging into skin, then you shouldn't need a heel grip.  But if you feel you want a heel grip, check out *footpetals.com*.  They're the ones Nordstrom sells, but they're cheaper on the website.  Look for 20% off coupons on the web.


----------



## Chanel 0407

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I ordered these to in black, but I also have the dark purple from the Nordstrom sale.  I don't want to keep both but would like opinions on making a decision.


----------



## babyontheway

Those are super cute!^^^are they satin???  Black to me is more versatile


----------



## sneezz

Chanel 0407 said:


> dezynrbaglaydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I ordered these to in black, but I also have the dark purple from the Nordstrom sale.  I don't want to keep both but would like opinions on making a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go with black cuz it's more versatile IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> babyontheway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are super cute!^^^are they satin???  Black to me is more versatile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're listed as "nubuck" on barney's.com which is almost like suede but not quite.
Click to expand...


----------



## pellarin22

Definitely the black , it will go with everything!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Found a bargain in the Harrods Sale today, was £340 reduced to £35 and in my size!


----------



## jeshika

great deal, *sammy*!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Jeshika* , I have seen different styles of Lanvin sneakers so many times and just didnt fancy shelling out £340 for them!


----------



## xlovely

Omg *sammyjoe* deal of the century!!


----------



## Sorel

Does anyone own a pair of Beak Toe Booties (asymmetric booties)? I'm wondering if they are TTS or if they run big/ small. Thanks!


----------



## KittyKat65

I bought these today in the Barneys sale.  Does anyone know how they run?  My Lanvin flats size is 38.5, so I ordered 38.5 in these (my options were limited):  http://www.barneys.com/Wedge-Ankle-Boot/500687076,default,pd.html


----------



## Sammyjoe

xlovely said:


> Omg *sammyjoe* deal of the century!!


 Thanks *xlovely*


----------



## Sorel

xlovely said:


> Omg *sammyjoe* deal of the century!!



TOTALLY!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Sorel said:


> TOTALLY!


 Thanks *Sorel*


----------



## bags&shoes

Just ordered my first pair of Lanvin!  They are the Ivory/Black Cap Toe flats.  I ordered a size up, so I hope that I got it right...Because I'm sure they'll sell out...


----------



## rdgldy

*bags&shoes*, they sound lovely.  The sizing sounds about right.


----------



## Sorel

Has anyone bought shoes directly from lanvin.com? I'm wondering if they (would) do a price adjustment ... since Barney's doesn't have my size but is waaay cheaper than lanvin.com (price difference is $328)

Barney's ($449):
http://www.barneys.com/Beak-Toe-Shoe-Boot/500897618,default,pd.html

Lanvin.com ($777):
http://www.lanvin.com/e-lanvin/sale/women/shoes/asymmetric-polished-leather-pumps.html?color=Black


----------



## pbdb

Chanel 0407 said:


> dezynrbaglaydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I ordered these to in black, but I also have the dark purple from the Nordstrom sale.  I don't want to keep both but would like opinions on making a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, nice to see these shoes up close...just bought the exact same pair in black from Italy.
> congrats on this pair!! love them with the bow and crystals!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## babyontheway

Pbdb- do you have anything to show us


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> Pbdb- do you have anything to show us



boy, my subtle enabler!!! how are you?
I still have yet to post my blue pompom flats and I just ordered yesterday the suede(?) black with crystals bow!!!
so will do my reveal when I get my crystal bow flats!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

pbdb said:


> Chanel 0407 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, nice to see these shoes up close...just bought the exact same pair in black from Italy.
> congrats on this pair!! love them with the bow and crystals!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! I love them so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## hazeltt

Has the Lanvin label on the ballet flats always been white? I saw a pair on eBay and the label is in a tan/gold color.


----------



## Jayne1

I have a pair of black Lanvin patent stretchy flats and they fit fine... maybe a touch small.

I just bought some regular leather Lanvin on-line and went up half a size, but the odd thing is, you can see the outline of the very end of my toes in them.  Not in my patent ones though.

Are all the soft leather flats the same? So squishy?  This pair I got on-line almost look like I'm wearing slippers.


----------



## hazeltt

^ Did you get them from Neiman's? I tried adding a pair to my shopping bag and they were charging me $200 for some wildlife fee and the pair I added isn't even an exotic, it's just plain patent leather. I'm from Canada btw.


----------



## Jayne1

^ No, I got them on eBay.  Neimans did not have my size in Lanvin.

I wanted some Bal flats that Neimans had in my size and they refused to ship them because they said they were calf leather and it was illegal to ship calf to Canada.


----------



## hazeltt

Maybe that's why then. Good to know because I was going to call place an order for them at one of their stores. :shame:


----------



## Jayne1

^ Are you paying full price?  If you find a place that has a good sale, let me know! (If I wanted to pay full price, I'd go to Holts.   )


----------



## hazeltt

I would love to know too but I guess our best bet at this time of the year would be eBay. I just checked Holts today and they only have the classic/new styles and colours left. I guess I shouldn't have waited it out for a better deal.


----------



## hazeltt

One more thing to ask you ladies! Do you prefer nappa leather or patent leather? Which holds up better?


----------



## babyontheway

pbdb said:


> boy, my subtle enabler!!! how are you?
> I still have yet to post my blue pompom flats and I just ordered yesterday the suede(?) black with crystals bow!!!
> so will do my reveal when I get my crystal bow flats!!


 I am so envious of all your shoes- I just knew you were holding out on me. I hope I can find the flats with crystal bows too (it is all dezy's fault!)



hazeltt said:


> One more thing to ask you ladies! Do you prefer nappa leather or patent leather? Which holds up better?



I think they hold up equally as well. I think patent has a slight advantage if you wear them in wet weather


----------



## taydev

hazeltt said:


> One more thing to ask you ladies! Do you prefer nappa leather or patent leather? Which holds up better?


They're both pretty durable but I'd give patent leather the edge, although I like the look of nappa better (depending on the shoe itself).


----------



## hazeltt

babyontheway said:


> I am so envious of all your shoes- I just knew you were holding out on me. I hope I can find the flats with crystal bows too (it is all dezy's fault!)
> 
> 
> 
> I think they hold up equally as well. I think patent has a slight advantage if you wear them in wet weather





taydev said:


> They're both pretty durable but I'd give patent leather the edge, although I like the look of nappa better (depending on the shoe itself).



Thanks for all your input, ladies! I originally wanted the patent ones but I missed my chance. Now there's a pair in nappa leather available so I don't know if I should get them before I regret it again.


----------



## ap.

hazeltt said:


> Has the Lanvin label on the ballet flats always been white? I saw a pair on eBay and the label is in a tan/gold color.



_this is from memory.  i will update after i check my shoes and if i'm wrong:_

the gold label is from 2006, i believe.  the label should indicate what year and season the shoe is from.  

after that, the label became white with season and year.

then it became black (only winter season).

then the current label starting 2008, i think...


----------



## hazeltt

thanks *apey* for the intel! :urock:


----------



## pbdb

just got my black suede-like flats with crystals bow today  and just ordered blue flats with crystal rows !!!!
I owe this forum 2 + 1 photos, one of the blue flats with pompom and the black one with crystal bow and awaiting for despatch from Germany, the blue flats with crystal rows top.


----------



## sneezz

Gah pbdb, I can't wait to see them all, especially the blue nubuck with crystal bows!


----------



## babyontheway

pbdb said:


> just got my black suede-like flats with crystals bow today  and just ordered blue flats with crystal rows !!!!
> I owe this forum 2 + 1 photos, one of the blue flats with pompom and the black one with crystal bow and awaiting for despatch from Germany, the blue flats with crystal rows top.


----------



## viba424

I just stumbled accross a pair of black suede flats with the patent toe on sale at Nordstrom. Just had to get em!


----------



## sneezz

^post pics!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babyontheway said:


> I am so envious of all your shoes- I just knew you were holding out on me. I hope I can find the flats with crystal bows too (it is all dezy's fault!)
> 
> 
> 
> I think they hold up equally as well. I think patent has a slight advantage if you wear them in wet weather


 

*baby- *woops sorry! I still haven't worn them out, I take them out of the box look at them, then put them away. so pretty I love them!


----------



## pbdb

Here are my latest purchases!!!!!
blue flats with pompom
black suede flats with crystal bow
blue flats with crystal rows

and together pic.....


----------



## sneezz

Pretty pbdb!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*pbdb- *yay shoe twins! and omg I love the blue with the crystal rows! the leather looks amazing!


----------



## pbdb

thanks *sneez *and *dezynrbaglaydee* !!! 
am kind of toning down a bit in terms of not buying anymore classic solid color ballet styles and focusing on the special designs instead.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I just got a lovely pair of the black suede with the patent top and was wondering about the sizing.
I normally wear an 8 and these are and 8.5 and still  a tad short. Do most of you ladies go up a half or a full size in these?
It seems that the satin runs a bit smaller, or is it just my foot?
Thx so much!


----------



## sneezz

^ I find sizing up one provides the best fit.  Yes, satin does fit a lot smaller than patent or nappa. I sized up one full size for that too.


----------



## chloebagfreak

sneezz said:


> ^ I find sizing up one provides the best fit.  Yes, satin does fit a lot smaller than patent or nappa. I sized up one full size for that too.


Thanks so much
So do you only go up one half size for the leather?
I'm so bummed that I ordered two different satins in 8.5 and now have to send them back!


----------



## sneezz

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much
> So do you only go up one half size for the leather?
> I'm so bummed that I ordered two different satins in 8.5 and now have to send them back!



My leather pair from 2009 was 1/2 size up and it pinched my heels.  So my new pair of chain flats (not sure the year, would have to check) are a full size up and way comfier.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ok, Thanks. I ordered some beautiful pink satin ones with a bow from Bergdorfs, but wayyy too small
Well, now I know and I can try size 9


----------



## Jayne1

Of all the flats I own - Lanvin and Balenciaga fit the smallest.  I go up one full size - I'll go up a 1 1/2 if I can find my size!


----------



## rdgldy

*pbdp*, I love all 3, but the pompons are my favorite!!


----------



## pbdb

I agree *rdgldy*!!!
 love the pompoms the best that's why this is my 2nd pair, the first pompom I have is in beige/taupe color and that one I absolutely adore!!! (just crazy for those crystals because they look special)

regarding sizing, I am usually a 5.5-6 in all shoes or a perfect 36 and for Lanvins, I own a lot in 36 but find that 36.5 and even 37 most comfortable depending on material. The 2010 flats in calf leather though I find really accommodating and the leather is sooo soft  so 36.5 /a half size up is already comfy unlike flats from previous years when going a half size up is still not as comfy.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Jayne1 said:


> Of all the flats I own - Lanvin and Balenciaga fit the smallest.  I go up one full size - I'll go up a 1 1/2 if I can find my size!


Wow, that's good to know. 
I really have always had a hard time with flats being comfortable. You'd think they would be the most comfortable of all shoes, but I think boots are


----------



## bags&shoes

OH NO!!! 
I got my lanvin cap-toes (beige/black cap). These are my first Lanvins. They are FABULOUS.  They feel like slippers, are really well-constructed, and look great!  Now I'm hooked...I went on e-Lanvin, and bought the silk leopard printed flats with a bow (I plan on removing the bow--I have big feet, and I don't like embellishments).  They were on sale, but these shoes are pretty pricey. I did have to go up a whole size, and thankfully I did, because the cap toes are now sold out on Net a Porter.


----------



## flirtsy

seen beautiful flats in the sales in london but no size 41..i hate it


----------



## sneezz

bags&shoes said:


> OH NO!!!
> I got my lanvin cap-toes (beige/black cap). These are my first Lanvins. They are FABULOUS. They feel like slippers, are really well-constructed, and look great! Now I'm hooked...I went on e-Lanvin, and bought the silk leopard printed flats with a bow (I plan on removing the bow--I have big feet, and I don't like embellishments). They were on sale, but these shoes are pretty pricey. I did have to go up a whole size, and thankfully I did, because the cap toes are now sold out on Net a Porter.


 
congrats! They are very addictive!


----------



## bags&shoes

Question.  I have bought the Lanvin leather flats in a 42 so far.  They fit nicely. Not tight at all-very roomy in the toe-box.  Could prob. have gotten a 41.5 if that was available.
Well, I am thinking about getting the canvas python print--but the only size available is a 41.  Will these fit?  Will they stretch?


----------



## sneezz

bags&shoes said:


> Question.  I have bought the Lanvin leather flats in a 42 so far.  They fit nicely. Not tight at all-very roomy in the toe-box.  Could prob. have gotten a 41.5 if that was available.
> Well, I am thinking about getting the canvas python print--but the only size available is a 41.  Will these fit?  Will they stretch?



While I wanna tell you yes, I doubt they will fit.  I have no experience with canvas styles but have tried a pair of satin in my tts hoping it would stretch out but it didn't.  I was sad to have to return them.  I've never found another pair in that color again.


----------



## Wordsworth

pbdb said:


> The 2010 flats in calf leather though I find really accommodating and the leather is sooo soft  so 36.5 /a half size up is already comfy unlike flats from previous years when going a half size up is still not as comfy.



I agree with this, I went up a half size in these (my first) rather than a full size (as the 42 I would have needed was sold out) and I've had no problems with them.


----------



## bags&shoes

Thanks. I didn't get them.  One of the worst dissapointments is (are?) shoes that are too small...I mean that kind of sadness has it's own category...


----------



## chloebagfreak

bags&shoes said:


> Thanks. I didn't get them.  One of the worst dissapointments is (are?) shoes that are too small...I mean that kind of sadness has it's own category...


Absolutely! 
I'm sending back two lovely pairs!
I guess we should buy two sizes and then send one back!


----------



## ap.

bags&shoes said:


> Question.  I have bought the Lanvin leather flats in a 42 so far.  They fit nicely. Not tight at all-very roomy in the toe-box.  Could prob. have gotten a 41.5 if that was available.
> Well, I am thinking about getting the canvas python print--but the only size available is a 41.  Will these fit?  Will they stretch?



I've tried these and from my experience they run bigger.  I'm a 5.5 and usually take a size 6 in Lanvin, but the 6 in this model was too big.  They'll probably also stretch, but I wouldn't want to have to break them in.


----------



## bags&shoes

I wanted the canvas pythons so badly that I went ahead and ordered them regular price from Zoe.  Now I am hoping that they are not too big...


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok everyone, you helped me make a decision and I have decided to keep the black w/crystal bows.  I will be returning the violet ones to Nordies.




Chanel 0407 said:


> dezynrbaglaydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my first pair of Lanvin flats, from the Barney's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I ordered these to in black, but I also have the dark purple from the Nordstrom sale. I don't want to keep both but would like opinions on making a decision.
Click to expand...


----------



## ap.

bags&shoes said:


> I wanted the canvas pythons so badly that I went ahead and ordered them regular price from Zoe.  Now I am hoping that they are not too big...



You know they were on sale at Bergdorf Goodman.  It must be 60% off now.  I don't think it was flying off the shelves.


----------



## bags&shoes

Thanks. I just checked the site, and the canvas python weren't on sale...and they didn't have my (big!) size anyway... thanks alot tho!! I hope the 42s I ordered from Zoe fit...they weren't a bad deal...the shipping fee is low, and no taxes...


----------



## vagabag

need some opinions on these!  color is teal green.  i wear mostly blacks and greys.  would they go?  do you think they are lovely or a pass?


----------



## pbdb

definitely would go with greys and blacks. It's a nice subtle and yes, lovely contrast.


----------



## vagabag

thanks, pb!  i love your navy pom poms!!!

QUOTE=pbdb;17656421]definitely would go with greys and blacks. It's a nice subtle and yes, lovely contrast.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rednose

I think I am the only person in this forum that takes my true size. I sized up once and completely regretted it. I found that when I did size up the back of the shoe became really misshapen because it was not fitting me like a glove.  

Just my thoughts.


----------



## ap.

bags&shoes said:


> I wanted the canvas pythons so badly that I went ahead and ordered them regular price from Zoe.  Now I am hoping that they are not too big...





apey_grapey said:


> You know they were on sale at Bergdorf Goodman.  It must be 60% off now.  I don't think it was flying off the shelves.



I was just at Bergdorf this afternoon and these are now not on sale!  I wonder if someone screwed up and accidentally put them on the sale racks.  There were several of these shoes in different sizes on the sale racks...

I got a pair of Balenciaga and Alaia flats at 50% off today


----------



## ap.

rednose said:


> I think I am the only person in this forum that takes my true size. I sized up once and completely regretted it. I found that when I did size up the back of the shoe became really misshapen because it was not fitting me like a glove.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



I sometimes take my true size depending on the season and style - some run bigger than others and I've been collecting Lanvin long enough to know.  The bunching on the heel isn't such a problem now that they are reinforcing the back.  However, when ordering new season online, I go 1/2 size up to be safe.  And I tend to advise the 1/2 size increase when people don't know their Lanvin size.


----------



## rednose

Thanks for the feedback Apey-Grapey! I am on my 4th pair of flats and have stayed true for all of them (one pair if from the 2010 winter collection). I do have really narrow feet which could also be a reason why I always get them TTS.


----------



## babyontheway

Yes- lovely and neutral enough to give black/grey a pop of color  DONT pass


vagabag said:


> need some opinions on these! color is teal green. i wear mostly blacks and greys. would they go? do you think they are lovely or a pass?


 
Sounds like you got some great flats at a great price
QUOTE=apey_grapey;17662109]I was just at Bergdorf this afternoon and these are now not on sale! I wonder if someone screwed up and accidentally put them on the sale racks. There were several of these shoes in different sizes on the sale racks...

I got a pair of Balenciaga and Alaia flats at 50% off today [/QUOTE]


----------



## bags&shoes

Yes!! I got the canvas python, and they are gorgeous!!! Really, I can see this becoming a baaaaaddd addiction!  I sprayed the flats liberally with Colloni (like scotchguard) because I I don't want ANY stains on them...


----------



## Jayne1

Is everyone putting non-skid soles on their Lanvins? I just did that again today.  It's very expensive, but I go to the best place I can find, since I love these shoes so much.

Lanvins do have a rubber-y heel and tip... but does everyone else think it may not be hardy enough?  I wish Lanvin would make a rubber sole like Prada.  So much more practical!


----------



## slky

I have my cobbler put on a very thin rubber sole on the upper part of the shoe and a very thin heel which don't noticeably change the look of the shoe. He uses a thin but durable rubber so I've not had to replace them on any of my Lanvins so far. I agree it's expensive, but high-end designers generally provide a leather sole, so the customer can choose to customize their own sole to their liking. I know that I'm not a fan of the thicker rubber soles I see on some ballerinas (like Prada's Red Line or TODs), so I'd rather get my cobbler to add the sole of my liking.


----------



## kerosundae

Jayne1 said:


> Is everyone putting non-skid soles on their Lanvins? I just did that again today.  It's very expensive, but I go to the best place I can find, since I love these shoes so much.
> 
> Lanvins do have a rubber-y heel and tip... but does everyone else think it may not be hardy enough?  I wish Lanvin would make a rubber sole like Prada.  So much more practical!



I didn't know Prada put rubber soles on their shoes--is this just Sport or all Prada? It might save you the cost to put on little rubber half soles, but I think it's a rip off to put non-leather soles on shoes at that price. I would never buy nice shoes with non-leather soles, other materials aren't breathable (and yes even the outsole matters to me, it doesn't matter if you wear a silk dress under a rubber dress, your skin is still not breathing!). When I buy shoes in the US, I wait until I get to Paris to put on the rubber soles, it costs about 1/3 as much.


----------



## Jayne1

kerosundae said:


> I didn't know Prada put rubber soles on their shoes--is this just Sport or all Prada? It might save you the cost to put on little rubber half soles, but I think it's a rip off to put non-leather soles on shoes at that price. I would never buy nice shoes with non-leather soles, other materials aren't breathable (and yes even the outsole matters to me, it doesn't matter if you wear a silk dress under a rubber dress, your skin is still not breathing!). When I buy shoes in the US, I wait until I get to Paris to put on the rubber soles, it costs about 1/3 as much.


Not just Prada Sport - some of their regular flats are made to be non-slip.

I always put that non-slip on my Chanels and Lanvins - mostly I want to be able to feel like I won't slide on a glossy floor.  So I do it for stability as well as durability.  

I'm just sick of paying the extra $40 (with tax) that I pay because I go to the best shoe repair in the city.  I'm afraid to go to any old cobbler because I don't want my wonderful shoes to be ruined in some way.  But then the shoes cost so much and then I add an extra $40 on top of that.

Chanel is even worse than Lanvin - their bottoms are a sort of suede!  With no grip at all.  At least Lanvin has a rubberish (thin) heel and toe in case someone does not want to add the non-slip to them.


----------



## queenvictoria2

pbdb said:


> Here are my latest purchases!!!!!
> blue flats with pompom
> black suede flats with crystal bow
> blue flats with crystal rows
> 
> and together pic.....





love the blue with the pompom! can I ask where you bought them from and if they are still available?


----------



## pbdb

^^ Hi, the blue poms are soo adorable and the leather is divine!!! But sadly, they are the last pair in size 37 and so even if I wear 36.5, still got them and still fits me beautifully. I got them from Flannels from the UK for GBP215 plus GBP40 shipping.
I also have the beige/taupe poms in 36.5 that I got from Bluefly for USD400 + USD55 shipping less 30USD for 1st time purchases from the site.


----------



## hazeltt

*Jayne1* - Where do you re-sole your Lanvin? I'm located in Toronto too and would like to find a really good place that I can trust with my expensive shoes. The only place I've heard about is Kaner's.


----------



## babyontheway

Whoo hoo!  I don't know how I missed all the eye candy!  I was waiting for you to post and I completely missed them.....
I love them all!  I agree that the plain ones are nice, but the fancier ones are more "special"  Great choices!
Normally I have good luck getting lanvin at second cut, but have failed this yearush:



pbdb said:


> Here are my latest purchases!!!!!
> blue flats with pompom
> black suede flats with crystal bow
> blue flats with crystal rows
> 
> and together pic.....


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just got some brown wedges from the Nordstrom sale $212 down from $625.  I want to get some DIY chains like some of you girls did.  I think its really cute.


----------



## pbdb

^^ Hi, if you're looking for the Lanvin flats with double chains, there are still a few available at Bluefly.
http://www.bluefly.com/Lanvin-silver-lambskin-chain-ankle-flats/SEARCH/309850901/detail.fly


----------



## linhhhuynh

my first Lanvin flats! i've been told these are the Criss Cross flats from 07/08? anyways, i love them!


----------



## sneezz

linhhhuynh said:


> my first Lanvin flats! i've been told these are the Criss Cross flats from 07/08? anyways, i love them!



Congrats Linh!  Those look so cute on you!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^thanks *sneezz*
how much do you usually size up? i got them a 1/2 size bigger


----------



## sneezz

linhhhuynh said:


> ^thanks *sneezz*
> how much do you usually size up? i got them a 1/2 size bigger



I tried 1/2 size larger in a pair from 2009 and it wasn't enough IMO. Maybe they will stretch out some more with wear.  I sized up 1 in the chain flats and they feel very comfy.


----------



## linhhhuynh

sneezz said:


> I tried 1/2 size larger in a pair from 2009 and it wasn't enough IMO. Maybe they will stretch out some more with wear.  I sized up 1 in the chain flats and they feel very comfy.



my 1/2 size actually feels enough for me. maybe it's cause they're patent? idk, but i'm grateful they're not tight!


----------



## daniela127

I have loved these shoes for a year but they sold out before I could buy them.  Luckily I found them on ebay and got a great deal for an unworn (or at most barely worn) pair.  They are gray satin with a foil toe and purple ribbon trim.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

These look beautiful on you!! I wasn't sure about the straps in your other post but now that I see them on you, that's definitely a keeper!!  I'm still waiting for my two from Bluefly and they are taking forever to ship them!! 

I can't order more b/c I have never tried them on so I don't even know what size I am.  I did ordered a full size up so we'll see.  




linhhhuynh said:


> my first Lanvin flats! i've been told these are the Criss Cross flats from 07/08? anyways, i love them!


----------



## linhhhuynh

*daniela,* yours are gorgeous! 

and thanks *scorpios,* i got lucky and just guessed my size, and they fit


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Way cool Linh!! They look so precious on you!! Are they as comfortable as they are beautiful?? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Lanvin will work out for me since I'm not having much luck w/ CLs!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^er, the elastic back needs to be stretched out a wee bit, but they are pretty comfy!


----------



## babyontheway

Yay- you got them!  I think they look great on you!  They look like they fit you perfectly!


linhhhuynh said:


> my first Lanvin flats! i've been told these are the Criss Cross flats from 07/08? anyways, i love them!



 Congrats on finding them!  We are shoe cousins (I have brown/brown combo).  I think the color combination is so pretty


daniela127 said:


> I have loved these shoes for a year but they sold out before I could buy them.  Luckily I found them on ebay and got a great deal for an unworn (or at most barely worn) pair.  They are gray satin with a foil toe and purple ribbon trim.


----------



## linhhhuynh

babyontheway said:


> Yay- you got them!  I think they look great on you!  They look like they fit you perfectly!



i'm trying to stretch them out a lil more by wearing them around the house w/ socks. they're already a good fit


----------



## ap.

I posted this in the Balenciaga vs Lanvin thread in the Balenciaga forum, but I thought I'd post these here as well.






For those curious about Balenciaga flats:


----------



## ap.

linhhhuynh said:


> my first Lanvin flats! i've been told these are the Criss Cross flats from 07/08? anyways, i love them!



you can read the date on the label (this is why i started collecting them):  it should say ete or hiver 2007 for example.  i believe the gold labels are earlier than 2008.


----------



## sneezz

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this in the Balenciaga vs Lanvin thread in the Balenciaga forum, but I thought I'd post these here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious about Balenciaga flats:



Wow what a drop dead gorgeous collection!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Apey I am so jealous!!! And I looked again, they say 2007


----------



## am2022

apey .. your collection!!!


----------



## Jayne1

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this in the Balenciaga vs Lanvin thread in the Balenciaga forum, but I thought I'd post these here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious about Balenciaga flats:


WOW!

You're an expert - which is the better shoe? Which shoe is better made for durability and do you put non-skid on all the bottoms? Do you wear out your Bal flats quickly because you are literally a fraction of a millimeter away from the sidewalk?

As of yet, I cannot bring myself to buy Bal flats because they have no heel and I'm afraid I'll ruin them too quickly.

One more question - you seem to have many pairs of black Lanvin,  (as do I) - are they all different and what is the difference?


----------



## ap.

Jayne1 said:


> WOW!
> 
> You're an expert - which is the better shoe? Which shoe is better made for durability and do you put non-skid on all the bottoms? Do you wear out your Bal flats quickly because you are literally a fraction of a millimeter away from the sidewalk?
> 
> As of yet, I cannot bring myself to buy Bal flats because they have no heel and I'm afraid I'll ruin them too quickly.
> 
> One more question - you seem to have many pairs of black Lanvin,  (as do I) - are they all different and what is the difference?



Bals are more comfortable, but Lanvins look better on my feet.  I think Bals are best on narrow feet.  Lanvins seem more durable; Bal uses the same soft bag leather on their shoes so they mold to your feet almost instantly.  This means they show wear faster, but then Bals look pretty good broken in.  Interestingly, the heels on my Bals have not worn down - I expected them to but they've been fine.  

I do not put rubber soles on any of my shoes.  

I actually only have 3 pairs of black Lanvins on the top row: patent, patent with bow, leather.  The ones that look black on the top row are actually dark brown: patent cap toe, leather, suede.  The dark ones in the middle are navy.

I would recommend trying a pair of Bals.  If they look good on your feet, I don't see a lot of downside.  You might like them better than Lanvins


----------



## Jayne1

apey_grapey said:


> Bals are more comfortable, but Lanvins look better on my feet.  I think Bals are best on narrow feet.  Lanvins seem more durable; Bal uses the same soft bag leather on their shoes so they mold to your feet almost instantly.  This means they show wear faster, but then Bals look pretty good broken in.  Interestingly, the heels on my Bals have not worn down - I expected them to but they've been fine.
> 
> I do not put rubber soles on any of my shoes.
> 
> I actually only have 3 pairs of black Lanvins on the top row: patent, patent with bow, leather.  The ones that look black on the top row are actually dark brown: patent cap toe, leather, suede.  The dark ones in the middle are navy.
> 
> I would recommend trying a pair of Bals.  If they look good on your feet, I don't see a lot of downside.  You might like them better than Lanvins



I have some really flat, stretchy Chanel flats and classic Chanel flats and they eventually wear down and rub on the sidewalk.  I'm afraid my Bals would do that too.

I have tried Bal flats in the store many times and can't bring myself to purchase (always at full price, my size always sells out fast and is never on sale).  I'm waiting for a 50% reduction on-line and then I'll get some from Europe. I just don't want to pay full price for what I think is a fragile shoe.

I do find Bal to fit very snug - more so than the Lanvin - and Lanvin fits small!

With so many dark pairs of shoes, you must rotate all the time.  Perhaps that's why yours don't wear down?

How are Bals more comfortable, by the way? Is it just the fit for your foot?  I have a wide foot - I find Chanel flats to be very comfy! I'm just tired of paying $600+ on Chanel and want to buy something cheaper. I just love the way Bal and Lanvin look on my foot!


----------



## babyontheway

Apey- I just died and went to ballet flat heaven!  Gorgeous family! Thanks for the eye candy!!!


apey_grapey said:


> I posted this in the Balenciaga vs Lanvin thread in the Balenciaga forum, but I thought I'd post these here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious about Balenciaga flats:


----------



## rdgldy

*daniela*, I love them!! Just beautiful!

*apey*, that is some impressive collection of Lanvin and Bal flats.  I haven't tried the Bal ones yet, but now I am intrigued.


----------



## ap.

If it's purely comfort, I would stick to Balenciaga flats.  The leather is softer and the fit on Bal flats are more consistent than Lanvin.  Bals don't have the pesky elastic that are sometimes tight, sometimes loose even on the same style shoes!  However, as I've said before, Lanvin ballerines look better on my feet.  So I buy both.  

To be honest, I don't consider how my shoes will wear when deciding what to buy because I'm not very hard on my footwear in general (heck, I even keep my rock climbing shoes in great shape).  For me it's almost always about comfort, style, price.      

Why not just buy a Bal and see how you like them 



Jayne1 said:


> I have some really flat, stretchy Chanel flats and classic Chanel flats and they eventually wear down and rub on the sidewalk.  I'm afraid my Bals would do that too.
> 
> I have tried Bal flats in the store many times and can't bring myself to purchase (always at full price, my size always sells out fast and is never on sale).  I'm waiting for a 50% reduction on-line and then I'll get some from Europe. I just don't want to pay full price for what I think is a fragile shoe.
> 
> I do find Bal to fit very snug - more so than the Lanvin - and Lanvin fits small!
> 
> With so many dark pairs of shoes, you must rotate all the time.  Perhaps that's why yours don't wear down?
> 
> How are Bals more comfortable, by the way? Is it just the fit for your foot?  I have a wide foot - I find Chanel flats to be very comfy! I'm just tired of paying $600+ on Chanel and want to buy something cheaper. I just love the way Bal and Lanvin look on my foot!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Where to buy Bal Flats??


----------



## hazeltt

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this in the Balenciaga vs Lanvin thread in the Balenciaga forum, but I thought I'd post these here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious about Balenciaga flats:



wow, what a collection! soo colourful!


----------



## sneezz

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Where to buy Bal Flats??



NM had some on sale in our size 1.5 weeks ago. Maybe?


----------



## ap.

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Where to buy Bal Flats??



As for buying online, Barneys.com and Balenciaga.com has them.  Bergdorf Goodman and Neiman Marcus sells them in store.  You can always call BG & NM and have them send you shoes.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Thank you!! 



apey_grapey said:


> As for buying online, Barneys.com and Balenciaga.com has them. Bergdorf Goodman and Neiman Marcus sells them in store. You can always call BG & NM and have them send you shoes.


----------



## vagabag

apey - wow!  talk about a collection!  i have quite a few  pairs of lanvins and about three pairs of balenciagas.  i also find balenciagas to be extremely comfortable but like you said, the lanvins look better on my feet.  the price we pay for beauty!


----------



## Alice1979

apey_grapey said:


> I posted this in the Balenciaga vs Lanvin thread in the Balenciaga forum, but I thought I'd post these here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious about Balenciaga flats:



Your Lanvin flats collection is absolutely amazing!! Love your Bal flats too.

Only my second pair of Lanvins, a lucky score from Barneys' second cut:











My small collection of two


----------



## babyontheway

Alice- congrats on the navy patent!  They are so pretty!  I know you will rock em!!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Wow they are so beautiful!! Are they comfortable on??  I bought 4 pairs and I'm anxiously waiting to try them on.  I bought 5, 5.5 and size 6!! I have no clue which will fit the best.  





Alice1979 said:


> Your Lanvin flats collection is absolutely amazing!! Love your Bal flats too.
> 
> Only my second pair of Lanvins, a lucky score from Barneys' second cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection of two


----------



## Alice1979

babyontheway said:


> Alice- congrats on the navy patent! They are so pretty! I know you will rock em!!!


 
Thank you! I love them too and cannot wait to wear them out.



scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Wow they are so beautiful!! Are they comfortable on?? I bought 4 pairs and I'm anxiously waiting to try them on. I bought 5, 5.5 and size 6!! I have no clue which will fit the best.


 
Thank you, and the patent ones are very comfy right out of box. Mine are 37 and they're my TTS. They're more comfy than the python embossed ones since they're not as "scrunchy" which do not dig into my heels.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Looks like yoox.com has gotten in a shipment of flats: 
http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.a...or=&size=&spr_code=&textSearch=lanvin&last=pg

After clicking: hit the Spring/Summer tab at the top for the flats.


----------



## sneezz

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like yoox.com has gotten in a shipment of flats:
> http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.a...or=&size=&spr_code=&textSearch=lanvin&last=pg
> 
> After clicking: hit the Spring/Summer tab at the top for the flats.


 
Phew!  Thank goodness there's nothing in my size lol. I would find it hard to not buy them..I'm on a ban!


----------



## bedhead

Alice1979 said:


> My small collection of two



Alice1979, how do you like those python-embossed ones? I just ordered the peeptoe version of them (at least it looks like they're similar in color and leather) and I'm hoping that they're comfy and as pretty as they look in the photos!


----------



## rednose

Just purchased these for $250! A steal!


----------



## Alice1979

bedhead said:


> Alice1979, how do you like those python-embossed ones? I just ordered the peeptoe version of them (at least it looks like they're similar in color and leather) and I'm hoping that they're comfy and as pretty as they look in the photos!


 
Honestly, they're not as comfy as they look. The back elastics constantly dig into my heels, and even after a year of wear (I got them in the fall of 09), they still hurt after wearing them for a full day. I go up 1/2 size in them, and I cannot imagine taking them TTS.

Hopefully your peeptoe ones will be comfy for you.


----------



## juicy couture jen

sneezz said:


> Phew!  Thank goodness there's nothing in my size lol. I would find it hard to not buy them..I'm on a ban!



Same for me. but there are some really cute styles.


----------



## sabrunka

Alright my darrliinngs... There's a pair of Lanvin flats on e-bay that I've been eyeing down.. Now.. I usually wear 9.5 in US sizing... Would the 40.5 be alright? I know you have to size up in these!


----------



## rdgldy

*sabrunka,* they should be just perfect!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks for posting- why can't I be a size 7?ush:


juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like yoox.com has gotten in a shipment of flats:
> http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.a...or=&size=&spr_code=&textSearch=lanvin&last=pg
> 
> After clicking: hit the Spring/Summer tab at the top for the flats.


----------



## daniela127

babyontheway said:


> Thanks for posting- why can't I be a size 7?ush:



I feel the same way!


----------



## ang2383

apey - omg i just died and went to lanvin heaven.  i showed my bf the picture and he'slike why does she have so many!  i defended you of course.  i'm like a girl can never have enough lanvins!  i want to be like you one day hehe.  i only have 3 pairs.


----------



## lily25

My new addition!


----------



## rdgldy

*lily*, how beautiful.  Are they blue like the lanvin box??


----------



## Jayne1

What colour is that?  Is it metallic? Patent?


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats!  I think the metallic is so pretty!  Where did you find them????


lily25 said:


> My new addition!


----------



## couturequeen

Some new additions. Cannot wait for Spring to wear these!


----------



## ap.

ang2383 said:


> apey - omg i just died and went to lanvin heaven.  i showed my bf the picture and he'slike why does she have so many!  i defended you of course.  i'm like a girl can never have enough lanvins!  i want to be like you one day hehe.  i only have 3 pairs.



LOL!  Thanks for defending me.  My fiance doesn't understand why I need so many shoes either, but he is resigned.  I think he's just glad I haven't moved on to more expensive collections (Hermes).


----------



## sneezz

*Alice1979*, I like your little collection.  I have only 3 myself. 

*lily25*, wow those are nice for the summer, a great pop of color!

*couturequeen*, love those wedges, were they on sale?


----------



## couturequeen

sneezz said:


> * couturequeen*, love those wedges, were they on sale?



Yes! They had them for 50% off at Neimans.


----------



## viba424

Im so irritated, the last Lanvins I got the SA taped a piece of paper with my name on the box and when he took the paper off he took half the blue with it. Looks so trashed. I dont normally care about the boxes but good grief!


----------



## sneezz

couturequeen said:


> Yes! They had them for 50% off at Neimans.



Oh my, did they have 35.5-36?   Tell me no cuz I'm on a ban lol.  How high are they?



viba424 said:


> Im so irritated, the last Lanvins I got the SA taped a piece of paper with my name on the box and when he took the paper off he took half the blue with it. Looks so trashed. I dont normally care about the boxes but good grief!



Oh my, how much tape did he use?


----------



## Jayne1

viba424 said:


> Im so irritated, the last Lanvins I got the SA taped a piece of paper with my name on the box and when he took the paper off he took half the blue with it. Looks so trashed. I dont normally care about the boxes but good grief!


I hate when my boxes get messed up.


----------



## couturequeen

sneezz said:


> Oh my, did they have 35.5-36?   Tell me no cuz I'm on a ban lol.  How high are they?



No 35.5 that I saw. They are 3-3.5 inches.


----------



## sneezz

couturequeen said:


> No 35.5 that I saw. They are 3-3.5 inches.



Phew.  Thank you!!!


----------



## lily25

rdgldy said:


> *lily*, how beautiful.  Are they blue like the lanvin box??


Very close to the color they are Sky Blue!



Jayne1 said:


> What colour is that?  Is it metallic? Patent?



Metallic Sky Blue!



babyontheway said:


> Congrats!  I think the metallic is so pretty!  Where did you find them????



New arrivals in Yoox



sneezz said:


> *lily25*, wow those are nice for the summer, a great pop of color!


Thanks I thought so too!


----------



## viba424

sneezz said:


> Oh my, did they have 35.5-36?   Tell me no cuz I'm on a ban lol.  How high are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, how much tape did he use?



He had to have used at least three pieces. Big white bald spots on the box. I would think a man working in a designer shoe department would know better than that. If I would have purchased these at full price I probably would have told him off.


----------



## babyontheway

Queen- congrats  You will be very stylish in the spring; love them all  How comfortable are the sneakers?  I keep pushing off buying a pair, but I think I may need to bite the bullet sooner than later


couturequeen said:


> Some new additions. Cannot wait for Spring to wear these!



Apey- I totally agree with your reasoning...Lanvin is "cheap" compared to H


apey_grapey said:


> LOL!  Thanks for defending me.  My fiance doesn't understand why I need so many shoes either, but he is resigned.  I think he's just glad I haven't moved on to more expensive collections (Hermes).


----------



## juicy couture jen

babyontheway said:


> Thanks for posting- why can't I be a size 7?ush:



I'm a 37.5 for Lanvin and yep most of them on there are 7. lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone soooo... I think I really lucked out today at Holt Renfrew Last Call!! Look what I found  ... And for... Wait for it... $229!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## babyontheway

Maybe if I cut off my toes- the 37 would fit:lolots:


juicy couture jen said:


> I'm a 37.5 for Lanvin and yep most of them on there are 7. lol.



 Great find!  They look so buttery soft- congrats


sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone soooo... I think I really lucked out today at Holt Renfrew Last Call!! Look what I found  ... And for... Wait for it... $229!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Deborah S

Tender in Birmingham has some Lanvin pumps, boots, and moccasins from f/w for 60% off right now. 

http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/ind...nufacturer_id=11&Itemid=39&vmcchk=1&Itemid=39

...and they have the wood and pink python wedge for spring!


----------



## Greentea

Anyone know the current price in Euros of the ballet flats?


----------



## pbdb

^^price varies depending on material and design so it goes anywhere from 274 euros (for canvas)  and up.


----------



## jowjow99

just bought these flats: http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/LANVIN/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44277946SM/sts/sr_women80

and have a question about the ruffles around the toebox... 

for those who have similar shoes, does the ruffling kind of flip upward when you put the shoes on?  or perhaps i just need a bigger size...  ?


----------



## daniela127

^^ I have the same shoes in a different color and on one shoe the ribbon flips up and on the other it doesn't!  Soo frustrating...I wish they would match!


----------



## Milie

Hi all! I need help! I am finally able to order a pair of Lanvin ballet flats. I want the classic leather in black. The only place which has them and can ship to my country has two different styles: almond toe in classic leather and round toe in textured leather. I'm definetly in for the round toe, but I'd prefer the least polished vesion of leather, matt black. Does any of you have the textured leather? Is it very shiny? Does it have a big difference to the classic leather? Thank you!


----------



## Ilgin

my first pair of Lanvin flats in rose - 1/2 size up from my true size.

without flash





with flash


----------



## babyontheway

^^Congrats!  The leather is butter soft!  I love the color!!!  I need a pair of lanvin BF in every color


----------



## sneezz

Ilgin said:


> my first pair of Lanvin flats in rose - 1/2 size up from my true size.
> 
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



Gorgeous pink!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

babyontheway said:


> ^^Congrats! The leather is butter soft! I love the color!!! *I need a pair of lanvin BF in every color*


You do! I especially love the bright summer colors.



sneezz said:


> Gorgeous pink!!!!


Thanks *sneezz*!


----------



## gymangel812

here's my tiny lanvin collection:





black patent:





bronze lamb:





newest addition, beige (nude) leather:









i'm on the fence on the beige ones. they are the only pair i've paid full price (well sort of, had nordstrom price match and got them for 365 + tax). they aren't as soft as my lamb ones but seem to fit a bit better than my other 2 pairs. i am also iffy on paying full price as my other pairs do cause blisters and rubbing after a while (but i haven't found a pair of shoes that haven't cause pain except for sneakers, flip flops, sandals, and 1 pair of CLs [and those cause feet numbness after a while]). they seem like a nice nude though. i wish there was some way to wear them for a few hours before returning, lol.


----------



## pbdb

^^Hi, did you go up a size ? It's french sizing so you really have to go a half size to a full size big on Lanvin for a comfy fit.


----------



## gymangel812

pbdb said:


> ^^Hi, did you go up a size ? It's french sizing so you really have to go a half size to a full size big on Lanvin for a comfy fit.


i went up a full size from my CL tts. not sure what my american size is anymore... 6 or 6.5. i don't think it's because they're too small, because the rub on the back and near the front of my toes (like where the big & smallest toe bones connects to the foot, lol)


----------



## pbdb

gymangel812 said:


> i went up a full size from my CL tts. not sure what my american size is anymore... 6 or 6.5. i don't think it's because they're too small, because the rub on the back and near the front of my toes (like where the big & smallest toe bones connects to the foot, lol)




I am a size 5.5-6 (depending on designer) and for Lanvin, in the beginning, I used to get a size 6 and now, I  only go for 36.5-37 so no more rubbing against my toes or on the back.
Had a lot of hit and miss in the first few pairs I got since the fit varies from material to material. For sure, never TTS for Lanvin flats.


----------



## gymangel812

pbdb said:


> I am a size 5.5-6 (depending on designer) and for Lanvin, in the beginning, I used to get a size 6 and now, I  only go for 36.5-37 so no more rubbing against my toes or on the back.
> Had a lot of hit and miss in the first few pairs I got since the fit varies from material to material. For sure, never TTS for Lanvin flats.


so i should get the next 1/2 size (or more) up? i would then be 1.5-2 sizes up from tts. i'm worried the back might look funny because they would be too big.


----------



## pbdb

can you try the next size up to feel the fit and see your image wearing both pairs and then decide after?


----------



## wantmoreshoes75

I am new to Lanvin and tPF. I have have several pairs of Chanel ballet flats. I was checking out Lanvin flats last week during a family visit to NYC. They felt too short at the toe box. Do I need to go up a size? I wear a 39 in my Chanel ballet flats. I was concerned the .5 size up would make them too loose at the heel


----------



## slky

gymangel812 said:


> so i should get the next 1/2 size (or more) up? i would then be 1.5-2 sizes up from tts. i'm worried the back might look funny because they would be too big.



Generally you shouldn't have to size up that much. 0.5-1 size up would suffice, but there's no harm just trying another half size up to compare. Often it's not the sizing but the style and type of shoe that will cause discomfort. For instance, I have the same bronze flats you have, sized up 0.5 size from TTS and they sometimes still rub the back of my heel. On the other hand, I have a pair of nubuck leather ones, which I sized down on, and they're the most comfortable pair I own. Sometimes every Lanvin shoe (even within a style category) will vary based on the type of elastic, leather and insole they happen to use for that particular shoe. 

I will say that usually the plain leather flats tend to break in the most, so it's highly likely that yours will get more comfortable with prolonged wear.


----------



## gymangel812

slky said:


> Generally you shouldn't have to size up that much. 0.5-1 size up would suffice, but there's no harm just trying another half size up to compare. Often it's not the sizing but the style and type of shoe that will cause discomfort. For instance, I have the same bronze flats you have, sized up 0.5 size from TTS and they sometimes still rub the back of my heel. On the other hand, I have a pair of nubuck leather ones, which I sized down on, and they're the most comfortable pair I own. Sometimes every Lanvin shoe (even within a style category) will vary based on the type of elastic, leather and insole they happen to use for that particular shoe.
> 
> I will say that usually the plain leather flats tend to break in the most, so it's highly likely that yours will get more comfortable with prolonged wear.


thank you for your help! it looks like the next size up is not available so i will try to break these in. any tips for breaking them in?


----------



## slky

gymangel812 said:


> thank you for your help! it looks like the next size up is not available so i will try to break these in. any tips for breaking them in?



You can try wearing them around the house with socks on to stretch them out a bit. If the elastic is giving you problems (digging into the back) and that doesn't improve after wear, you can try heel grips or even piercing the elastic with a large needle. It might sound scary but it works. I know that sometimes the elastic can be wound extra-tight on some shoes even if the shoe itself fits fine. Good luck! I love your mini-collection so far


----------



## nina_mi

hello boys and girls just purchased one more pair of lanvin flats, the beige patent ones from s/s 11. I just adore them I wanted to post a photo I took but I have to reduce the file size so I' ll try later. 

Just wondering: my sa forgot to give me the dust bag along with the shoes However I have a lot of dust bags from my previous purchases, so if Lanvin still has for its spring/summer 2011 collection the same linen one with the black ribbon i will not go back and get it...could someone help me??? 


update: i reduced the file size...so, here they are:


----------



## ap.

nina_mi said:


> hello boys and girls just purchased one more pair of lanvin flats, the beige patent ones from s/s 11. I just adore them I wanted to post a photo I took but I have to reduce the file size so I' ll try later.
> 
> Just wondering: my sa forgot to give me the dust bag along with the shoes However I have a lot of dust bags from my previous purchases, so if Lanvin still has for its spring/summer 2011 collection the same linen one with the black ribbon i will not go back and get it...could someone help me???
> 
> 
> update: i reduced the file size...so, here they are:



i have the same shoes.  it's still the linen dustbags.


----------



## elisaq

Here are my Lanvins 

I think the red flower flats and the turquoise patent flats are my favorite, although I mostly wear the plain black patent flats.  The Lanvins on my wishlist are the leopard leather (not the pony hair) flats, patent nude flats, any of the patent peep-toe flats, the recent bright pink leather flats, and -- in my dreams -- the Viper flats!


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone know where I can find the Lanvin suede moccassins in black?


----------



## queenvictoria2

lovechanel920 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the Lanvin suede moccassins in black?




Those went on sale around Christmas I think or maybe before. I bought them twice and returned them both times ush:


----------



## sneezz

elisaq said:


> Here are my Lanvins
> 
> I think the red flower flats and the turquoise patent flats are my favorite, although I mostly wear the plain black patent flats.  The Lanvins on my wishlist are the leopard leather (not the pony hair) flats, patent nude flats, any of the patent peep-toe flats, the recent bright pink leather flats, and -- in my dreams -- the Viper flats!


----------



## Jayne1

queenvictoria2 said:


> Those went on sale around Christmas I think or maybe before. I bought them twice and returned them both times ush:


Why did you return them?

I saw them on sale and didn't buy them because I thought they might not be special enough - what didn't you like?


----------



## couturequeen

elisaq said:


> Here are my Lanvins
> 
> I think the red flower flats and the turquoise patent flats are my favorite, although I mostly wear the plain black patent flats.  The Lanvins on my wishlist are the leopard leather (not the pony hair) flats, patent nude flats, any of the patent peep-toe flats, the recent bright pink leather flats, and -- in my dreams -- the Viper flats!



Pretty collection. Those metallic turquoise are also stunners! I like the variation of the textures in your collection. The leopard leather are also on my wishlist.


----------



## Jayne1

elisaq said:


> Here are my Lanvins
> 
> I think the red flower flats and the turquoise patent flats are my favorite, although I mostly wear the plain black patent flats.  The Lanvins on my wishlist are the leopard leather (not the pony hair) flats, patent nude flats, any of the patent peep-toe flats, the recent bright pink leather flats, and -- in my dreams -- the Viper flats!


I have a pair of turquoise flats (not patent) and haven't worn them yet. I only seem to wear my basic black calf...


----------



## queenvictoria2

Jayne1 said:


> Why did you return them?
> 
> I saw them on sale and didn't buy them because I thought they might not be special enough - what didn't you like?




One shoe kept rubbing the side of my toe, maybe it was just my feet???


----------



## alex.losee

Ok ladies, how does a college girl get her hands on a pair of these amazing fabulous flats and STILL have money to eat more than ramen noodles? 
seriously I've tried them on several times and they feel like cloud of beautiful happiness on my feet. 
help a girl out


----------



## Missone

alex.losee said:


> Ok ladies, how does a college girl get her hands on a pair of these amazing fabulous flats and STILL have money to eat more than ramen noodles?
> seriously I've tried them on several times and they feel like cloud of beautiful happiness on my feet.
> help a girl out


 
Stalk ebay? I have seen some gently used pairs go for 1/3rd to 1/2 half retail. Some people just seem to have bought the wrong size. If you go this route, would recommend you get them authenticated (here) before purchasing....


----------



## pbdb

alex.losee said:


> Ok ladies, how does a college girl get her hands on a pair of these amazing fabulous flats and STILL have money to eat more than ramen noodles?
> seriously I've tried them on several times and they feel like cloud of beautiful happiness on my feet.
> help a girl out



on ebay, the seller with ebay id : mushroom-city sells lots of Lanvin ballet flats. I got several pairs from her and definitely all authentic.


----------



## sneezz

^


----------



## jettsett

here are my first pair.  the rose gold cracked leather ballerinas.  although i don't think they're rose gold at all.  i haven't even worn them outside and i'm already hunting for the grey ballerinas!


----------



## baglover529

*jettsett*, those are gorgeous! I was looking at those and wondering if I should get them. Did you get a half size up?

I just bought the beige patent ones and black leather ones and I sized up .5 for both.


----------



## baglover529

Here are my new babies!  Strange though, my patent ones are waaaay more comfortable than my leather pair, which feel stiffer. Anyone else notice this with theirs? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pbdb

congrats on your new pairs and enjoy!!
yes, the patent ones do feel softer!!


----------



## jettsett

baglover529 said:


> *jettsett*, those are gorgeous! I was looking at those and wondering if I should get them. Did you get a half size up?
> 
> I just bought the beige patent ones and black leather ones and I sized up .5 for both.



thanks baglover!  i went with a 39.5 after trying on the 39 (too small) and the 40 (too much crinkling at the toe).  but now, i honestly think i could've done the 40 and have been ok.  the cracked leather doesn't seem to give so much.  been wearing them around the house with 2 pairs of socks for the last week to stretch them out but they're a little bit stubborn.  lengthwise, they're ok...it's just that elastic part at the heel that's driving me crazy.


----------



## queenvictoria2

does anyone know where a pair of the leopard fur flats might be found in a size 39?


----------



## nina_mi

apey_grapey said:


> i have the same shoes.  it's still the linen dustbags.



thank you so much, apey grapey


----------



## baglover529

jettsett said:


> thanks baglover!  i went with a 39.5 after trying on the 39 (too small) and the 40 (too much crinkling at the toe).  but now, i honestly think i could've done the 40 and have been ok.  the cracked leather doesn't seem to give so much.  been wearing them around the house with 2 pairs of socks for the last week to stretch them out but they're a little bit stubborn.  lengthwise, they're ok...it's just that elastic part at the heel that's driving me crazy.



I don't seem to have any problem with the elastics on both my shoes. Although... my leather ones seem to have more wiggle room in the toe box so the top crinkles more. My patent ones fit like a glove. I wonder why that is. :wondering What I did though, was insert some gel pads under the balls of my feet for my leather pair so now the shoes feel more snug and just right. I could not have gone with a 39 because the length of the 39.5 is just perfect for me. 

Hope your shoe stretching is successful! Maybe try some heel pads/grips so the elastics don't pinch so much?


----------



## sneezz

baglover529 said:


> I don't seem to have any problem with the elastics on both my shoes. Although... my leather ones seem to have more wiggle room in the toe box so the top crinkles more. My patent ones fit like a glove. I wonder why that is. :wondering What I did though, was insert some gel pads under the balls of my feet for my leather pair so now the shoes feel more snug and just right. I could not have gone with a 39 because the length of the 39.5 is just perfect for me.
> 
> Hope your shoe stretching is successful! Maybe try some *heel pads/grips so the elastics don't pinch so much?*


 
Yes, this does help.


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats jettsett- I love the rose gold color!  I hope you find grey ones


jettsett said:


> here are my first pair.  the rose gold cracked leather ballerinas.  although i don't think they're rose gold at all.  i haven't even worn them outside and i'm already hunting for the grey ballerinas!



 COngrats!   I love the patent!  You have 2 classic colors!  You will get lots of wear from them


baglover529 said:


> Here are my new babies! Strange though, my patent ones are waaaay more comfortable than my leather pair, which feel stiffer. Anyone else notice this with theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## emmakins

Here are my first Lavin flats!


----------



## baglover529

emmakins said:


> Here are my first Lavin flats!



Pretty!!!  Where did you find this color? Been looking for bordeaux Lanvins!


----------



## couturequeen

Those are so beautifully buttery!


----------



## pbdb

baglover529 said:


> Pretty!!!  Where did you find this color? Been looking for bordeaux Lanvins!



Patent bordeaux Lanvins, if you like patent ...you can find them on eb*y from mushroom-city (seller id). She only sells authentic merchandise and I got several of my Lanvin ballet flats from her. She may have a few left.....


----------



## pbdb

emmakins said:


> Here are my first Lavin flats!




very pretty...also saw the same color but I had to pass since I have them in patent. Congrats!!! enjoy them!!!


----------



## baglover529

pbdb said:


> Patent bordeaux Lanvins, if you like patent ...you can find them on eb*y from mushroom-city (seller id). She only sells authentic merchandise and I got several of my Lanvin ballet flats from her. She may have a few left.....




Thank you for the tip!  I do hope she has my size...


----------



## pbdb

^^I bought my patent bordeaux from her last year.....hope you get yours!!!
oh no.......
Just checked her website...she's sold out...she had all sizes before and now all gone....but if I find one, will let you know.


----------



## baglover529

*pbdb*, I would really appreciate that!!!  Thank you!


----------



## madaddie

I am wearing my pom pom ones in my blog, and a pair of blue ones just arrived.

Can't wait to wear them soon.


----------



## Jayne1

madaddie said:


> I am wearing my pom pom ones in my blog, and a pair of blue ones just arrived.
> 
> Can't wait to wear them soon.


I've never see the pom pom flats in the store and didn't realize they were no nice - I thought the pom pom was silly looking in on-line, shopping site photos, but in your pictures (which shows me a close-up) it's very special!


----------



## emmakins

I got them from a consignment store in London. Did'nt know bordeaux was the colour name until now!



baglover529 said:


> Pretty!!!  Where did you find this color? Been looking for bordeaux Lanvins!


----------



## Jayne1

I wish I could edit my above post to say "so nice" and not the "no" that I wrote by mistake -- those pom poms are really really cute!


----------



## LovesYSL

Any size 10 Lanvin fans I just spied yellow, gray/bordeaux, and a gorgeous lilac over on yoox.com! Snap those babies up!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I'm going to check that out!


----------



## zjajkj

*lightblue84 *OMG. So cute!!!


----------



## bagsforme

Not sure if this is the right place to post.

Where can I get my Lanvin's resoled?  I won't trust any local cobbler.  
They are starting it to get holes in the soles.


----------



## couturequeen

bagsforme said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post.
> 
> Where can I get my Lanvin's resoled?  I won't trust any local cobbler.
> They are starting it to get holes in the soles.



Nordstrom's did mine - perfect job!


----------



## bagsforme

couturequeen said:


> Nordstrom's did mine - perfect job!



Which one?  What does it cost?


----------



## couturequeen

bagsforme said:


> Which one?  What does it cost?



Flagship store. Not sure if the other locations offer it. Mine were about $30.


----------



## madaddie

Jayne1 said:


> I've never see the pom pom flats in the store and didn't realize they were no nice - I thought the pom pom was silly looking in on-line, shopping site photos, but in your pictures (which shows me a close-up) it's very special!



That's such a sweet thing to say, thankew!


----------



## madaddie

Lanvin Blue Ballerinas


----------



## KatyEm

my first pairs of lanvin's came today! i got them on sale from net-a-porter 

unfortunately I had to go out of town an hour after the box arrived, so I didn't have too much time to play, but I managed to snap a pic and try these babies on. They are extremely comfortable (so far!) but I do think I'm going to put heel inserts in them to make them even more comfy.

Here's a pic:







I'm going to have them re-soled next week. And for reference on sizing, I'm a true 8.5 and the black pom's are 39.5 and the gold cap toe are 39. So I sized up a full size for one and a half size up in the other, but both fit me just fine, so I guess it depends on the style of flat?


----------



## pbdb

KatyEm said:


> my first pairs of lanvin's came today! i got them on sale from net-a-porter
> 
> unfortunately I had to go out of town an hour after the box arrived, so I didn't have too much time to play, but I managed to snap a pic and try these babies on. They are extremely comfortable (so far!) but I do think I'm going to put heel inserts in them to make them even more comfy.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have them re-soled next week. And for reference on sizing, I'm a true 8.5 and the black pom's are 39.5 and the gold cap toe are 39. So I sized up a full size for one and a half size up in the other, but both fit me just fine, so I guess it depends on the style of flat?



congrats *KatyEm* on your beautiful new Lanvins!! lucky you!!! love them!!!!


----------



## KatyEm

pbdb said:


> congrats *KatyEm* on your beautiful new Lanvins!! lucky you!!! love them!!!!



thank you! i'm so excited to wear them out


----------



## lilac0485

KatyEm, I got those same ones too!


----------



## KatyEm

lilac0485 said:


> KatyEm, I got those same ones too!



did you? we can be shoe twins! 

I received my 3rd pair today in the mail, love the bright color of these:







and now i have a tiny little collection


----------



## pellarin22

PDBD which one of your many Lanvin flats are the most comfortable? I'm thinking of getting the moccasins that are on sale right now.


----------



## floridagal23

I got my first pair of Lanvins in the Barney's sale - black espadrille pumps. Love them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KatyEm said:


> did you? we can be shoe twins!
> 
> I received my 3rd pair today in the mail, love the bright color of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i have a tiny little collection



ooohh we are shoe twins!! LOL , I got pink flats too hehe


----------



## lilac0485

KatyEm said:


> did you? we can be shoe twins!
> 
> I received my 3rd pair today in the mail, love the bright color of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i have a tiny little collection



 I wanted the pink ones too but couldn't find them in the right size


----------



## KatyEm

CRISPEDROSA said:


> ooohh we are shoe twins!! LOL , I got pink flats too hehe



cool, another shoe twin!



sorry you couldn't find the pink in your size, *lilac0485*. I was lucky they still had my size in stock


----------



## Ilgin

KatyEm said:


> did you? we can be shoe twins!
> 
> I received my 3rd pair today in the mail, love the bright color of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i have a tiny little collection


 
love your collection! We are twins on the fuchsia!


----------



## Ilgin

My little souvenirs from St Honore, Paris




Nude patent and black python


----------



## KatyEm

Ilgin said:


> My little souvenirs from St Honore, Paris
> 
> View attachment 1420883
> 
> 
> Nude patent and black python



gorgeous, love the patent's!


----------



## Gyioia

beautiful!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

My sale find  Red patent!  As usual, I sized up 1 full size from my US


----------



## babyontheway

I love the pop of color with the blue patent!  You look great!!


madaddie said:


> Lanvin Blue Ballerinas



WOW- what a trio!  I love lanvin flats and feel like I can never have too many  I hope I can get the cap toe pair 


KatyEm said:


> my first pairs of lanvin's came today! i got them on sale from net-a-porter
> 
> unfortunately I had to go out of town an hour after the box arrived, so I didn't have too much time to play, but I managed to snap a pic and try these babies on. They are extremely comfortable (so far!) but I do think I'm going to put heel inserts in them to make them even more comfy.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> I'm going to have them re-soled next week. And for reference on sizing, I'm a true 8.5 and the black pom's are 39.5 and the gold cap toe are 39. So I sized up a full size for one and a half size up in the other, but both fit me just fine, so I guess it depends on the style of flat?





KatyEm said:


> did you? we can be shoe twins!
> 
> I received my 3rd pair today in the mail, love the bright color of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i have a tiny little collection



 Beautiful choices!  The nude is so classic and the black python is sexy  Enjoy them both


Ilgin said:


> My little souvenirs from St Honore, Paris
> 
> View attachment 1420883
> 
> 
> Nude patent and black python


----------



## KatyEm

babyontheway said:


> My sale find  Red patent!  As usual, I sized up 1 full size from my US



gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous, *babyontheway*!


----------



## Jira

Ilgin said:


> My little souvenirs from St Honore, Paris
> 
> View attachment 1420883
> 
> 
> Nude patent and black python



I  the nude patent flats! So hard to find!


----------



## Ilgin

^ They are even harder to find in Turkey- very limited sizes/styles. The St.Honore boutique has a great inventory. I almost missed my tour bus trying to locate it...


----------



## am2022

Ilgin said:


> My little souvenirs from St Honore, Paris
> 
> View attachment 1420883
> 
> 
> Nude patent and black python


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies!  I hope I can pull the red off in the summer


KatyEm said:


> gorgeous!!





Ilgin said:


> Gorgeous, *babyontheway*!


----------



## babyontheway

Does anyone own both the rose lanvin flat's from this season (2011) and the fuschia from last year (2010)?  I am wondering how similar they are???  TIA


----------



## madaddie

babyontheway said:


> I love the pop of color with the blue patent!  You look great!!
> 
> 
> WOW- what a trio!  I love lanvin flats and feel like I can never have too many  I hope I can get the cap toe pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful choices!  The nude is so classic and the black python is sexy  Enjoy them both



Thankies sweetie.


----------



## lilac0485

If anyone is looking for the black flats with the flower pom in 39.5, I just returned a pair to Net a Porter.  New condition.


----------



## madaddie

babyontheway said:


> My sale find  Red patent!  As usual, I sized up 1 full size from my US



These are drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## baglover529

lilac0485 said:


> If anyone is looking for the black flats with the flower pom in 39.5, I just returned a pair to Net a Porter.  New condition.



Why did you return? Is this one TTS or did you take your usual Lanvin size? I noticed that there's no elastic at the back.


----------



## baglover529

*Ilgin*, those are the best classic flats you can ever own!  

*babyontheway*, the red is GORG!!!  Been looking for a red or burgundy pair myself...


----------



## lilac0485

baglover529 said:


> Why did you return? Is this one TTS or did you take your usual Lanvin size? I noticed that there's no elastic at the back.


 
True to size.  I didn't like the leather as much it was a bit stiffer.  I already have plain black Lanvins.  And the price was too expensive (extra 200 for those little flowers) considering it was my fourth pair in the last 7 months.


----------



## baglover529

lilac0485 said:


> True to size.  I didn't like the leather as much it was a bit stiffer.  I already have plain black Lanvins.  And the price was too expensive (extra 200 for those little flowers) considering it was my fourth pair in the last 7 months.



Thanks for the quick reply.  I was ready to place this pair in my shopping bag on NAP but what you said makes a lot of sense. I have plain black Lanvins too and now I'm thinking twice about paying the extra $$$ for those flower embellishments!


----------



## lilac0485

Super cute...but I'm not made of money. 

I've been thinking of getting shoe clips like these for the plain flats:
http://www.emersonmade.com/collections/for-the-hair-and-shoes/products/pair-of-2-silk-flutters
http://www.shopbando.com/shoe-clips/cat/14?viewAll=True


----------



## pellarin22

Don't pay for the flower on top. I've got them  and the second time I wore them with wide leg pants the threads starting falling off the silk flower. It looks okay because it's finally stopped doing that.


----------



## am2022

any sale sightings of the wedges peep toe.. those are my dream shoe but waited for the sale.. and i still haven't heard of anybody scoring !!!  im hopeless!!!   maybe time to give up.. LOL!


----------



## KatyEm

I wanted to post some pics of the process of getting Lanvin's re-soled (or any shoes re-soled for that matter) since I didn't see any similar pictures when I was browsing through this thread.

So when my Lanvin ballet flats arrived, this is what their sole looked like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it was very smooth and slippery and I had a hard time walking around in them without holding onto the counter or something. I'm not sure how people can wear them fresh out of the box, I would've slipped and broken my neck, and I have pretty good balance!

So I took them to the cobbler to get vibram's put on. I don't live in a city, just went to the local cobbler and he was able to do it for me. It was $24 per pair of shoe that I took in, and before I took my Lanvin's to him, I took some French Sole ballet flats as 'practice' to make sure he would do a good job at no risk to the lanvin's! 

I dropped them off on a monday and I picked them up from the cobbler on Friday, so he had them for about 5 days. 

This is what they look like with the new sole: 










(please ignore the carpet fuzz on the sole in this shot)

he also put a little heel protector on the heel's. 

And the last step of getting Lanvin's ready to wear was to put heel inserts in them. I absolutely COULD NOT wear these shoes without heel inserts, the back of them digs into my skin and would've given me blisters in a minute. But the heel inserts are very comfortable and discreet and they make the shoes feel so, so much better on. 

I got mine at target, they were like $8 bucks and make a huge difference. 






What the heel insert looks like in a shoe:






Finally my shoes are ready for the world! 






Hope this was helpful to anyone who is curious about the process of getting shoes re-soled


----------



## ap.

Lanvin flats from this season's sales: *rose*, *rouge*, *aqua*, *gris fonce*


----------



## suemb

KatyEm said:


> Hope this was helpful to anyone who is curious about the process of getting shoes re-soled


 
Wow, terrific description and photos. Thank you!


----------



## baglover529

apey_grapey said:


> Lanvin flats from this season's sales: *rose*, *rouge*, *aqua*, *gris fonce*
> 
> View attachment 1427904



Great color choices!  I was looking at the gris fonce on NAP and it says there that this shoe is TTS. Did you get yours TTS or in your usual Lanvin size?

I decided not to get the one with the flower on top anymore.


----------



## baglover529

suemb said:


> Wow, terrific description and photos. Thank you!



I agree...thank you!!!


----------



## KatyEm

suemb said:


> Wow, terrific description and photos. Thank you!



you're welcome! glad it helped!




baglover529 said:


> I agree...thank you!!!



you're welcome!


----------



## pbdb

KatyEm said:


> I wanted to post some pics of the process of getting Lanvin's re-soled (or any shoes re-soled for that matter) since I didn't see any similar pictures when I was browsing through this thread.
> 
> So when my Lanvin ballet flats arrived, this is what their sole looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was very smooth and slippery and I had a hard time walking around in them without holding onto the counter or something. I'm not sure how people can wear them fresh out of the box, I would've slipped and broken my neck, and I have pretty good balance!
> 
> So I took them to the cobbler to get vibram's put on. I don't live in a city, just went to the local cobbler and he was able to do it for me. It was $24 per pair of shoe that I took in, and before I took my Lanvin's to him, I took some French Sole ballet flats as 'practice' to make sure he would do a good job at no risk to the lanvin's!
> 
> I dropped them off on a monday and I picked them up from the cobbler on Friday, so he had them for about 5 days.
> 
> This is what they look like with the new sole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please ignore the carpet fuzz on the sole in this shot)
> 
> he also put a little heel protector on the heel's.
> 
> And the last step of getting Lanvin's ready to wear was to put heel inserts in them. I absolutely COULD NOT wear these shoes without heel inserts, the back of them digs into my skin and would've given me blisters in a minute. But the heel inserts are very comfortable and discreet and they make the shoes feel so, so much better on.
> 
> I got mine at target, they were like $8 bucks and make a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heel insert looks like in a shoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my shoes are ready for the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this was helpful to anyone who is curious about the process of getting shoes re-soled [/QUOTE/]
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reference shots.
> 
> In my case, I had 2 pairs resoled from Lanvin 2008 (brand new) where the original leather sole was sooo thin.
> I had the front part resoled like yours but upon suggestion from my super cobbler, not to resole completely to maintain the banana shape so he resoled as well the bottom part like the front part but leaving the middle part as is.
> I will take pics when I'm back home and show them.


----------



## pbdb

apey_grapey said:


> Lanvin flats from this season's sales: *rose*, *rouge*, *aqua*, *gris fonce*
> 
> View attachment 1427904



nice haul apey grapey!!!!
congrats on your lucky finds!!!


----------



## ap.

baglover529 said:


> Great color choices!  I was looking at the gris fonce on NAP and it says there that this shoe is TTS. Did you get yours TTS or in your usual Lanvin size?
> 
> I decided not to get the one with the flower on top anymore.



Lanvin's patent leather is very soft and stretches a lot so I got TTS (5.5), not my usual Lanvin size (6).


----------



## KatyEm

pbdb said:


> Hi, thanks for the reference shots.
> 
> In my case, I had 2 pairs resoled from Lanvin 2008 (brand new) where the original leather sole was sooo thin.
> I had the front part resoled like yours but upon suggestion from my super cobbler, not to resole completely to maintain the banana shape so he resoled as well the bottom part like the front part but leaving the middle part as is.
> I will take pics when I'm back home and show them.



you're welcome, I hope they were helpful! I would love to see pics when you have time, I didn't even know there were different ways a cobbler could do the re-soling, so i'm very intrigued! 

BTW, I've been going through this thread and your lanvin collection is to die for 



*apey_grapey*: love your new additions!!


----------



## baglover529

apey_grapey said:


> Lanvin's patent leather is very soft and stretches a lot so I got TTS (5.5), not my usual Lanvin size (6).



Thanks for the info!  I have one patent pair in which I sized up by .5 but I agree the patent leather is really soft and I probably could have gotten TTS. So excited to order the gris fonce... I will get TTS in this one.


----------



## babyontheway

Way to go grapey!  You did awesome!!  I love the gray- I hope I can find a pair  We are twins on the dark red and rose!  I am still debating about the rose though, because I got them 1/2 size bigger than all my other lanvin BF


apey_grapey said:


> Lanvin flats from this season's sales: *rose*, *rouge*, *aqua*, *gris fonce*
> 
> View attachment 1427904


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Nordstroms will give you those heel pads for free.  I always ask for a couple when I buy my Lanvin's or any other banana flat.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

My Lanvin sneakers. So comfortable!


----------



## Ilgin

^ one of my favorite sneaks ever ...


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I just received these today from Bergdorfs.  They weren't on sale, but I couldn't resist the beautiful leaf print!  I've had bad experiences with the Lanvin patent and satin shoes though (really uncomfortable!), so I'm not sure how I'll do with these.  They are canvas with leather lining.


----------



## ap.

BagaholicAnon said:


> I just received these today from Bergdorfs.  They weren't on sale, but I couldn't resist the beautiful leaf print!  I've had bad experiences with the Lanvin patent and satin shoes though (really uncomfortable!), so I'm not sure how I'll do with these.  They are canvas with leather lining.



Are you sure they weren't on sale?  They were all over the sale racks on the first day of the sale.  I tried them on in size 5.5 and 6 but I had several green flats so I passed.

I wonder if this happens regularly.  I remember seeing a bunch of the python print twill Lanvin flats on the sale racks in January (I also tried them on) which was later carried through spring.


----------



## humpybunny

Hey Ladies, are Lanvin shoes made in Italy? I recently bought two pairs of espadrilles and they both said made in Spain.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

apey_grapey said:


> Are you sure they weren't on sale? They were all over the sale racks on the first day of the sale. I tried them on in size 5.5 and 6 but I had several green flats so I passed.
> 
> I wonder if this happens regularly. I remember seeing a bunch of the python print twill Lanvin flats on the sale racks in January (I also tried them on) which was later carried through spring.


 
Oh you're kidding!  I paid full price for them!  I got it off the website, though since we don't have a Bergdorf in Hawaii.  I hate to even ask, but how much were they on sale?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

humpybunny said:


> Hey Ladies, are Lanvin shoes made in Italy? I recently bought two pairs of espadrilles and they both said made in Spain.


 
Nope, my green ones are made in Portugal, and I just saw another pair online that said Portugal.


----------



## ap.

BagaholicAnon said:


> Oh you're kidding!  I paid full price for them!  I got it off the website, though since we don't have a Bergdorf in Hawaii.  I hate to even ask, but how much were they on sale?



They were 30% off. I noticed NM has shoes on sale in the store but not on the website - maybe BG is the same. I'm going to drop by later this morning. If I see your flats still on the sale shelf, I'll PM you - somebody could have made a mistake and just accidentally marked them down.


----------



## flirtsy

i'm really on the look out for some ballerinas in size 41  on sale. all i could find in london were bright coloured or printed canvas ones and i want to get a neutral colour


----------



## KatyEm

humpybunny said:


> Hey Ladies, are Lanvin shoes made in Italy? I recently bought two pairs of espadrilles and they both said made in Spain.



all of mine say made in portugal


----------



## ap.

BagaholicAnon said:


> Oh you're kidding!  I paid full price for them!  I got it off the website, though since we don't have a Bergdorf in Hawaii.  I hate to even ask, but how much were they on sale?



in case you don't get pm notifications, this shoe is available on sale at Bergdorf Goodman.  i saw them in the sale racks in size 37, 38, 38.5, 39, 40.  there may be other sizes available; i didn't look that hard.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^thanks!  I did the online customer service and asked if they'd give me a price adjustment, and they said I needed an SA to call in and verify the price, even though they are the same store.  But she noted it in my order number so it'd be all set to go as soon as the SA called in.  Now to find an SA willing to help me out!

Thanks for your help *apey*!


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know what flats are on sale at NM, Saks, Barneys, and BG?


----------



## babyontheway

I love these sneakers!  I am adding these to my wishlist!


ITLovesFashion said:


> My Lanvin sneakers. So comfortable!



These are really cute!  I just got a pair of canvas lanvins from Nordies sale and not sure how comfortable they are and how they are going to hold up


BagaholicAnon said:


> I just received these today from Bergdorfs.  They weren't on sale, but I couldn't resist the beautiful leaf print!  I've had bad experiences with the Lanvin patent and satin shoes though (really uncomfortable!), so I'm not sure how I'll do with these.  They are canvas with leather lining.


----------



## ap.

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know what flats are on sale at NM, Saks, Barneys, and BG?



it looks like all the seasonal colors went on sale.  i did see a beige leather flat on the sale racks at BG.  the Lanvin boutique put medium beige patent on sale (great color) but held back black and dark taupe/gris fonce.  the boutique has a lot more colors in stock than lanvin.com


----------



## babyontheway

I wore these sale find yesterday and found them very comfortable


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^Are they canvas?  I haven't worn my canvas ones yet.  Do they have a little stretch in them?


----------



## Shopmore

babyontheway said:


> I wore these sale find yesterday and found them very comfortable



Were these from Nordstrom?  I actually pre-saled this shoe, but then cancelled it because I was having second thoughts.  I'm glad they're comfortable.


----------



## babyontheway

Yes they are canvas and there does seem to be a little "give" in them


BagaholicAnon said:


> ^Are they canvas? I haven't worn my canvas ones yet. Do they have a little stretch in them?


 
Yes- they are from Nordies.  I really hope I can find another pair of lanvins soon


Shopmore said:


> Were these from Nordstrom? I actually pre-saled this shoe, but then cancelled it because I was having second thoughts. I'm glad they're comfortable.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

There are a couple flats on the Neimans site and they're on sale, plus another 25% off, and free shipping!


----------



## jbbee

Ladies, here are my loots from the sale. I plan to keep only two of them--which one should I return? I feel that I should return the black leather with flowers, but it was the most comfortable one! (the white flower one is a bit stiffer even though it has the same style.) Would keeping two black flats be too many?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I got those beige ones with the flowers at the Nordies sale - love them!  Do you think the flower is slightly lavender colored?


----------



## pbdb

Lovely purchases ladies!!!!.....I thought I was going to skip the sale season altogether but changed my mind just to add a couple from 2011 to my collection: the Lanvin openworked flats in caramel (?) brown and the Rose colored peeptoe flats. Will only be shipped tomorrow so maybe by early next week, they're here so will post pics.

Got them in size 37.5 and 37 respectively, I usually get 36 (but snug for most pairs), 36.5 and 37 so hope the 37.5 will be OK but there's always Foot Petals products so not worried....


----------



## babyontheway

Tough call!  I love all 3 pairs!  I would say return the black with the flower and keep the black patent and the cream with flower (I think they will loosen up over time and be more comfortable)


jbbee said:


> Ladies, here are my loots from the sale. I plan to keep only two of them--which one should I return? I feel that I should return the black leather with flowers, but it was the most comfortable one! (the white flower one is a bit stiffer even though it has the same style.) Would keeping two black flats be too many?




 Can't wait to see what you got! You have the best collection of lanvin!!



pbdb said:


> Lovely purchases ladies!!!!.....I thought I was going to skip the sale season altogether but changed my mind just to add a couple from 2011 to my collection: the Lanvin openworked flats in caramel (?) brown and the Rose colored peeptoe flats. Will only be shipped tomorrow so maybe by early next week, they're here so will post pics.
> 
> Got them in size 37.5 and 37 respectively, I usually get 36 (but snug for most pairs), 36.5 and 37 so hope the 37.5 will be OK but there's always Foot Petals products so not worried....


----------



## pbdb

babyontheway said:


> Can't wait to see what you got! You have the best collection of lanvin!!



I hope the openwork style looks good IRL....just wanted to add this to my collection as this leather style is indeed quite unique for Lanvin and also curious how the peeptoe looks as opposed to the classic style....

thanks *babyontheway* for your nice comment!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

jbbee said:


> Ladies, here are my loots from the sale. I plan to keep only two of them--which one should I return? I feel that I should return the black leather with flowers, but it was the most comfortable one! (the white flower one is a bit stiffer even though it has the same style.) Would keeping two black flats be too many?



I personally love the light colored pair!!


----------



## pbdb

jbbee said:


> Ladies, here are my loots from the sale. I plan to keep only two of them--which one should I return? I feel that I should return the black leather with flowers, but it was the most comfortable one! (the white flower one is a bit stiffer even though it has the same style.) Would keeping two black flats be too many?



I got the pompom ones from 2010 version and I personally love the beige ones more than my navy ones as you can really see and appreciate the detail.


----------



## jbbee

Thanks, girls, for the input! Now I'm seriously considering keeping all 3 pairs--I got them at 60% off!



pbdb said:


> I got the pompom ones from 2010 version and I personally love the beige ones more than my navy ones as you can really see and appreciate the detail.


 
I followed the link in your signature to  over your Lanvin flats. What a collection! How did you keep them so incredibly new? Do you wear them with no-show socks?

Also, can anyone teach me how I can tell which year is a classic style from? The classic black I tried on at Nordstrom is much softer than the one at NM. Also, they're slightly different in price ($10 apart). Are they actually different style, or just different year? I also saw the classic black patent at 3 different price points (495, 515, and 519). The more expensive ones seem to be older style as they went on sale at Barneys. But honestly, are they really different style? Please help me, I'm such a n00b!


----------



## morejunkny

pbdb said:


> Lovely purchases ladies!!!!.....I thought I was going to skip the sale season altogether but changed my mind just to add a couple from 2011 to my collection: the Lanvin openworked flats in caramel (?) brown and the Rose colored peeptoe flats. Will only be shipped tomorrow so maybe by early next week, they're here so will post pics.
> 
> Got them in size 37.5 and 37 respectively, I usually get 36 (but snug for most pairs), 36.5 and 37 so hope the 37.5 will be OK but there's always Foot Petals products so not worried....


 
Where can I find the peep toe flats in Rose?


----------



## pbdb

Hi, thanks for looking at my thread and sweet comments!!
I keep them looking new by not using them in the rain (although the patent ones seem to be sturdy for rain use but don't abuse) and after using a pair, I let them rest for 3 days before putting them back in their boxes and making sure they're clean and I don't use one pair too much but rotate a lot.
The price difference seems to vary between year of manufacture because I also notice the strange price differences on the same classic Styles in black and on the same material. 







jbbee said:


> Thanks, girls, for the input! Now I'm seriously considering keeping all 3 pairs--I got them at 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the link in your signature to  over your Lanvin flats. What a collection! How did you keep them so incredibly new? Do you wear them with no-show socks?
> 
> Also, can anyone teach me how I can tell which year is a classic style from? The classic black I tried on at Nordstrom is much softer than the one at NM. Also, they're slightly different in price ($10 apart). Are they actually different style, or just different year? I also saw the classic black patent at 3 different price points (495, 515, and 519). The more expensive ones seem to be older style as they went on sale at Barneys. But honestly, are they really different style? Please help me, I'm such a n00b!


----------



## ap.

jbbee said:


> Also, can anyone teach me how I can tell which year is a classic style from? The classic black I tried on at Nordstrom is much softer than the one at NM. Also, they're slightly different in price ($10 apart). Are they actually different style, or just different year? I also saw the classic black patent at 3 different price points (495, 515, and 519). The more expensive ones seem to be older style as they went on sale at Barneys. But honestly, are they really different style? Please help me, I'm such a n00b!



For the regular flats, the difference in price corresponds to the difference in material.  The lower priced are made of buffalo and the higher prices are calfskin or goatskin.  

For patent leather, there are different treatment that can be subtle.  The crinkled patent leather is more expensive than the regular.  I believe they are different leathers as well.  

It used to be that the label will indicate the season/year the shoe was  produced for, but they stopped that in 2008(?).  The label is now the  same from season to season.  It bums me out a little because I liked  having the date - they still do this for their RTW though.  There are  differences in the way the shoe is constructed and a few other things over the last few seasons which help differentiate them, but nothing like the label.


----------



## pbdb

^^ now that's coming from a seasoned shoe buyer!! Yeah, I noticed differing leather material for the classic non-patent ballet which now explains why the difference in price. I find agneau most comfy while  goat and buffalo not so much so for these I size up. 
For me now, I really refuse to buy retail for these shoes since I know I will just regret later on when they go on sale. I believe I only paid full retail 3X and the rest on sale ranging from 20-50% off.


----------



## flirtsy

great finds *jbbee* ! i like both dark pairs but like you say with that much discount keeping all three wouldn't be so bad


----------



## rdgldy

Stanley Korshak has some Lanvins on sale-check them out.  I was able to get black lambskin for 1/2 off.  My first pair was full price at Barneys.  I've never seen the black on sale before!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Just got these from the Neimans additional 25% off sale sale!  The color is Rose, it's REALLY bright!


----------



## miffy

^Congrats BagaholicAnon! What a very pretty shade of pink!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Apey for all the valuable information!!


apey_grapey said:


> For the regular flats, the difference in price corresponds to the difference in material.  The lower priced are made of buffalo and the higher prices are calfskin or goatskin.
> 
> For patent leather, there are different treatment that can be subtle.  The crinkled patent leather is more expensive than the regular.  I believe they are different leathers as well.
> 
> It used to be that the label will indicate the season/year the shoe was  produced for, but they stopped that in 2008(?).  The label is now the  same from season to season.  It bums me out a little because I liked  having the date - they still do this for their RTW though.  There are  differences in the way the shoe is constructed and a few other things over the last few seasons which help differentiate them, but nothing like the label.



Congrats!  I love the rose color!  I got these on sale, but my SA could only find 1/2 size too big, so I had to return


BagaholicAnon said:


> Just got these from the Neimans additional 25% off sale sale!  The color is Rose, it's REALLY bright!


----------



## viviern

I just got my first pair of flats today at Neiman Marcus Last Call!

I had to wedge the box out from the middle of two racks, tried them on and fell in love! They were the only pair there and it fit perfectly, it was just meant to be 




Last Call was having an additional 40% + 15% off for July 4th and I got an extra 10% for using my Neimans account for a total of 65% off


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Thanks Ladies, the color takes some getting used to!  I usually wear black/brown/blue shoes so this is really a departure for me.  I wore them all day today and I still get startled when I look down!


----------



## ap.

BagaholicAnon said:


> Thanks Ladies, the color takes some getting used to!  I usually wear black/brown/blue shoes so this is really a departure for me.  I wore them all day today and I still get startled when I look down!



it's great worn with light neutrals like khaki/beige pants and a white shirt.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

apey_grapey said:


> it's great worn with light neutrals like khaki/beige pants and a white shirt.


 
Thanks!  I was wearing it with black and white today and I think it was too much of a contrast.


----------



## jbbee

pbdb said:


> ^^ now that's coming from a seasoned shoe buyer!! Yeah, I noticed differing leather material for the classic non-patent ballet which now explains why the difference in price. I find agneau most comfy while  goat and buffalo not so much so for these I size up.
> For me now, I really refuse to buy retail for these shoes since I know I will just regret later on when they go on sale. I believe I only paid full retail 3X and the rest on sale ranging from 20-50% off.


 
I'm with you! I love Lanvin for the fact that their items do go on sale, including the classic style. Part of the thrill is to the hunt anyway .



apey_grapey said:


> For the regular flats, the difference in price corresponds to the difference in material.  The lower priced are made of buffalo and the higher prices are calfskin or goatskin.
> 
> For patent leather, there are different treatment that can be subtle.  The crinkled patent leather is more expensive than the regular.  I believe they are different leathers as well.
> 
> It used to be that the label will indicate the season/year the shoe was  produced for, but they stopped that in 2008(?).  The label is now the  same from season to season.  It bums me out a little because I liked  having the date - they still do this for their RTW though.  There are  differences in the way the shoe is constructed and a few other things over the last few seasons which help differentiate them, but nothing like the label.


 
Thanks, apey_grapey! All the flats I have checked out so far are 100% veau. I wonder what goatskin would feel like ...the tougher classic I tried on at NM must be buffalo then.



rdgldy said:


> Stanley Korshak has some Lanvins on sale-check them out.  I was able to get black lambskin for 1/2 off.  My first pair was full price at Barneys.  I've never seen the black on sale before!!


 
Wow, classic black for 50% off! That's an amazing price! Uhh, I would buy another classic black, but I already went beyond my limit this year heh!


----------



## Gyioia

Can someone please help me with advice what to use for cleaning my lambskin's lanvins flats? I m so afraid to clean them because they seem so delicate!


----------



## pbdb

my latest purchases...got them 1 size bigger , but for this style, TTS is the best.


----------



## jbbee

Like!


----------



## ap.

What do you think of the peeptoes, *pbdb*?  I ordered it tts from NM but it was very uncomfortable in the toe area when I tried it on so I sent it back.  I wonder if that was a fluke?

I wish the perforated captoe was available in other colors.  




pbdb said:


> my latest purchases...got them 1 size bigger , but for this style, TTS is the best.


----------



## pbdb

apey_grapey said:


> What do you think of the peeptoes, *pbdb*?  I ordered it tts from NM but it was very uncomfortable in the toe area when I tried it on so I sent it back.  I wonder if that was a fluke?
> 
> I wish the perforated captoe was available in other colors.



Hi, 
I got a size 37 instead of size 36 or 36.5--which I usually get and the fit in the toe area is OK.
Maybe you should size up? I just put suede backs inside to tighten the fit a bit.
I saw it was available in khaki, black--classic and patent, metallic silver, beige, snakeskin print metallic.


----------



## pbdb

^^*oops...I didn't read the last part correctly* about the perforated toe being available in other colors....I thought you referred to the peep toe ones.
Blame my age.....for overlooking some words... I guess.
RE: perforated/ laser-cut ballet flats: Yes, I also wanted that....weird, in some websites this brown color appeared caramel brown so I thought there were 2 colors available and even thought I ordered them in caramel but when I opened the box, it was this brown.


----------



## juliette621

My first two pairs of Lanvins!   Black patent from Barneys, 2nd markdown and silver crackle from Nordies, 2nd markdown.


----------



## am2022

congrats.. love them both!



juliette621 said:


> My first two pairs of Lanvins!  Black patent from Barneys, 2nd markdown and silver crackle from Nordies, 2nd markdown.
> 
> View attachment 1441425
> View attachment 1441428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441426
> View attachment 1441429


----------



## pbdb

juliette621 said:


> My first two pairs of Lanvins!   Black patent from Barneys, 2nd markdown and silver crackle from Nordies, 2nd markdown.
> 
> View attachment 1441425
> View attachment 1441428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441426
> View attachment 1441429



nice haul!!!
congrats and enjoy them!!!
just scored two more from sales but will only be here by next week.....


----------



## meltdown_ice

Thanks for letting me share my latest love , got them for $560 at elysewalker.com sale! They are size 35.


----------



## rdgldy

*pbdp,* love the latest additions.
*juliette,* congratulations on your first Lanvins-a very slippery slope!!
*meltdown*-I LOVE these!!


----------



## meltdown_ice

rdgldy said:


> *pbdp,* love the latest additions.
> *juliette,* congratulations on your first Lanvins-a very slippery slope!!
> *meltdown*-I LOVE these!!



Thank you rdgldy!  I'm so glad i found my HG in my size and on sale too!


----------



## KatyEm

pbdb said:


> my latest purchases...got them 1 size bigger , but for this style, TTS is the best.



love both of these!


----------



## KatyEm

juliette621 said:


> My first two pairs of Lanvins!   Black patent from Barneys, 2nd markdown and silver crackle from Nordies, 2nd markdown.
> 
> View attachment 1441425
> View attachment 1441428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441426
> View attachment 1441429



congrats, what great finds!! love the patent


----------



## juliette621

amacasa said:


> congrats.. love them both!



Thank you amacasa!



pbdb said:


> nice haul!!!
> congrats and enjoy them!!!
> just scored two more from sales but will only be here by next week.....



Thanks pbdb!  Your collection is TDF, can't wait to see your new pairs!



rdgldy said:


> *juliette,* congratulations on your first Lanvins-a very slippery slope!!!



Thanks!  As soon as I had these in my grubby little hands I immediately wanted the fuschia and beige and had to  myself!



KatyEm said:


> congrats, what great finds!! love the patent



Thank you!  I'm loving the silvers for spring/summer and black patent for fall/winter


----------



## babyontheway

Hi J!  I was just thinking about you the other day  Lucky girl- Great sale finds!!!  


juliette621 said:


> My first two pairs of Lanvins!  Black patent from Barneys, 2nd markdown and silver crackle from Nordies, 2nd markdown.
> 
> View attachment 1441425
> View attachment 1441428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1441426
> View attachment 1441429


 
I have always loved these shoes!  I bet they look even better on!  Can you post modeling pics???


meltdown_ice said:


> Thanks for letting me share my latest love , got them for $560 at elysewalker.com sale! They are size 35.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Have any of you ever tried dying your flats?  I just got a pair off eBay and they are a much lighter, almost faded, tan color.  I was thinking of having them dyed to a darker tan.  So, same color family, just darker.


----------



## rdgldy

BagaholicAnon said:


> Have any of you ever tried dying your flats?  I just got a pair off eBay and they are a much lighter, almost faded, tan color.  I was thinking of having them dyed to a darker tan.  So, same color family, just darker.


I beleive I had a pair in this same color, which I had bought at Barneys.  The color was very unflattering on my skin and I had them dyed a dark grey by my cobbler.  They came out fine, but I was not happy with them and wound up selling them.  

I think dyeing them a darker tan would look great.  Worth a try!!


----------



## rdgldy

apey_grapey said:


> For the regular flats, the difference in price corresponds to the difference in material.  The lower priced are made of buffalo and the higher prices are calfskin or goatskin.




I just received my SK black leather flats.  These are agneu, while my older pair, from Barneys, were washed lambskin.  The texture is very different.  I do prefer the older ones, but for half price, these were a great buy.

In appearance, they are pretty much the same.  The price on the box was less for this new pair too, under $500, while the Barneys pair was $535.


----------



## couturequeen

I can't say enough about my Lanvin sneakers. I recently fell for the python pair.






And the first pair that started it all - quickly becoming my favorite casual shoe.


----------



## miffy

^love it! the cutest sneakers ever!


----------



## Ilgin

couturequeen said:


> I can't say enough about my Lanvin sneakers. I recently fell for the python pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first pair that started it all - quickly becoming my favorite casual shoe.


 
Nice outfit+ Super cool sneaks= Perfection. I love the whole look!


----------



## Julide

couturequeen said:


> I can't say enough about my Lanvin sneakers. I recently fell for the python pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first pair that started it all - quickly becoming my favorite casual shoe.



They look sooo comfortable!! Congrats! I may need a pair now!!


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

babyontheway said:


> I wore these sale find yesterday and found them very comfortable




hi


can i know what is the price ?


----------



## babyontheway

I love these so much!  They look super cute on you!


couturequeen said:


> I can't say enough about my Lanvin sneakers. I recently fell for the python pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first pair that started it all - quickly becoming my favorite casual shoe.



I got them for 40% off- so I paid 290.00. Hth


CoCo Chanel5 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> can i know what is the price ?


----------



## pbdb

nice sneakers!!! looks great on you *couturequeen*!!
I have one pair I bought from 2 years ago---in tan suede with grey grosgrain ribbon and pink tongue. Love using and wearing them especially on the plane on long-haul flights.

you know what's strange/
i own lanvin ballet in size 36, snug but depending on material OK, in 36.5 beter fit but still a bit hurting on the back and now 37 which I prefer the fit more and now bought 2 pairs in 37.5 in patent and even if longer than my 36.5 by 1 cm. I like the fit more..my feet feels like it's wearing nothing--that comfy.
I don't recommend going 1.5 full sizes up as a general rule but just saying sometimes, it works for me depending on material. I can also just put extra leather soles inside which also aids in the arch support and suede backs and the size up is no issue for me.

Strange the way these ballet shoes fit.
By the way, am waiting on a pair of blue patent (current season) flats that I got at a fantastic price.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

babyontheway said:


> I love these so much!  They look super cute on you!
> 
> 
> I got them for 40% off- so I paid 290.00. Hth




290 hth  do you know how much is it in $ dollars or pounds .


----------



## babyontheway

Oops- sorry, the number I posted was in USD.


CoCo Chanel5 said:


> 290 hth  do you know how much is it in $ dollars or pounds .


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

babyontheway said:


> Oops- sorry, the number I posted was in USD.




nice good price


----------



## spylove22

Do you ladies think I should buy the orange ones (I have them on hold on sale)? Is that color going to be wearable?


----------



## rdgldy

I think orange is a great accent color, but you have to know that you'll wear them.  I personally love orange shoes, gorgeous with browns and navy.


----------



## spylove22

Well, I called around and I found a black on sale so I ordered that one. It might be a half size too big though so I may need to put in a heel liner or a half sole or something...I have wide feet so I need alot of space in the toebox.


----------



## j0yc3

Whohoo! Just scored the last sale beige pair on BG. 

Quick question with the sizing - I wear size 36 on CL (the high heel shoes), is the 36 for these flats the same as well? I purchased the one with premium buffalo leather. TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

I go up a full size from my US size in Lanvin flats.  I generally go up a 1/2 size in CL (most styles).


----------



## spylove22

I love my new black ones that I just got but the back digs in a bit into my heel?  Any solutions or do you get used to it?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Get some of those heel pads.  They stick to the back of the shoe.  If you shop at Nordstroms, they'll give them to you for free.  Otherwise, you can buy them at drugstores.


----------



## spylove22

Oh I have a pair of heel liners I haven't used yet, once you use it, can you take it off or does it ruin your shoe by making it sticky?


----------



## sneezz

spylove22 said:


> Oh I have a pair of heel liners I haven't used yet, once you use it, can you take it off or does it ruin your shoe by making it sticky?



I've kept mine in the shoes.  I have a pair of nude colored ones and they match the inside lining of the shoes perfectly.


----------



## mdmd

spylove22 said:


> Oh I have a pair of heel liners I haven't used yet, once you use it, can you take it off or does it ruin your shoe by making it sticky?



The backs are sticky, but they don't leave behind a gluey residue, if that's what you mean. Nor do they take off material from the shoe itself. I've used several types from different companies and they've all come off easily, though if they work I imagine you'd just leave them in.


----------



## Gyioia

Gyioia said:


> Can someone please help me with advice what to use for cleaning my lambskin's lanvins flats? I m so afraid to clean them because they seem so delicate!




anyone? please


----------



## lily25

Gyioia said:


> anyone? please



I clean them with a baby wipe without alcohol, gently of course, wait out to dry any moisture and then I condition them with (colorless) seal fat (I know it is cruel but it works). I lately got a new leather grease conditioner that is synthetic (has Vaseline, wax, oil, silicone, etc) but I still don't dare apply it on Lanvin. It works great on other leather shoes though.


----------



## spylove22

mdmd said:


> The backs are sticky, but they don't leave behind a gluey residue, if that's what you mean. Nor do they take off material from the shoe itself. I've used several types from different companies and they've all come off easily, though if they work I imagine you'd just leave them in.



Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## DTowngirl12

lily25 said:


> I clean them with a baby wipe without alcohol, gently of course, wait out to dry any moisture and then I condition them with (colorless) seal fat (I know it is cruel but it works). I lately got a new leather grease conditioner that is synthetic (has Vaseline, wax, oil, silicone, etc) but I still don't dare apply it on Lanvin. It works great on other leather shoes though.



That sounds so interesting! Where do you buy the seal fat from? Can you put it on other things like Balenciaga bags and stuff like that? I'm really interested in this because I've never heard of it before


----------



## lily25

DTowngirl12 said:


> That sounds so interesting! Where do you buy the seal fat from? Can you put it on other things like Balenciaga bags and stuff like that? I'm really interested in this because I've never heard of it before



http://www.tonino1973.com/Waterproof-leather-grease-Neutral-Dubbin-of-Kent-s._detail_43.html

this is a link from where you can buy it in Europe, maybe you can find something similar locally. I don't see why one cannot use it on a leather handbag, I've conditioned my Birkin's handles with it.
I think for a bag this would be better => http://www.tonino1973.com/Leather-C...s-and-leather-accessories._detail_13_198.html


----------



## axewoman

pbdb said:


> Hi,
> I got a size 37 instead of size 36 or 36.5--which I usually get and the fit in the toe area is OK.
> Maybe you should size up? I just put suede backs inside to tighten the fit a bit.
> I saw it was available in khaki, black--classic and patent, metallic silver, beige, snakeskin print metallic.



May I ask what suede backs are you using for your Lanvins? TIA!


----------



## DTowngirl12

lily25 said:


> http://www.tonino1973.com/Waterproof-leather-grease-Neutral-Dubbin-of-Kent-s._detail_43.html
> 
> this is a link from where you can buy it in Europe, maybe you can find something similar locally. I don't see why one cannot use it on a leather handbag, I've conditioned my Birkin's handles with it.
> I think for a bag this would be better => http://www.tonino1973.com/Leather-C...s-and-leather-accessories._detail_13_198.html



Oh awesome! I live in Germany  Will have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

The heel pads I get from Nordstroms have a really strong adhesive, so if you try to pull them out, it takes some leather with it.  I usually just leave them in anyways, but I tried to move them once since I didn't position them correctly, and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## spylove22

BagaholicAnon said:


> The heel pads I get from Nordstroms have a really strong adhesive, so if you try to pull them out, it takes some leather with it.  I usually just leave them in anyways, but I tried to move them once since I didn't position them correctly, and it wasn't pretty!


 
oh no, I have the foot petals brand, I'm thinking what if I don't put them in the right angle, etc, it's a little scary.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

spylove22 said:


> oh no, I have the foot petals brand, I'm thinking what if I don't put them in the right angle, etc, it's a little scary.


 
I don't think the foot petals ones are as sticky.  The Nordies ones are good though because they're so sticky, you know they won't be sliding around on you.  But you do need to be careful when applying them.


----------



## katsnd4spd

spylove22 said:


> I love my new black ones that I just got but the back digs in a bit into my heel?  Any solutions or do you get used to it?


I have used the heel pads, but if you have shoe stretchers, I put mine in them a couple of days and it really helps!


----------



## mdmd

BagaholicAnon said:


> The heel pads I get from Nordstroms have a  really strong adhesive, so if you try to pull them out, it takes some  leather with it.  I usually just leave them in anyways, but I tried to  move them once since I didn't position them correctly, and it wasn't  pretty!





spylove22 said:


> oh no, I have the foot petals brand, I'm thinking what if I don't put them in the right angle, etc, it's a little scary.



Wow, I've never used ones from Nordies or footpetals, but will probably stay away from the former as I do tend to adjust them based on how comfortable my heels feel in them. Spylove, if you want to be super careful, maybe you could place them in the shoe without taking the backing off or use some scotch tape to see where they might fit best?

I hope it all works out!!


----------



## spylove22

mdmd said:


> Wow, I've never used ones from Nordies or footpetals, but will probably stay away from the former as I do tend to adjust them based on how comfortable my heels feel in them. Spylove, if you want to be super careful, maybe you could place them in the shoe without taking the backing off or use some scotch tape to see where they might fit best?
> 
> I hope it all works out!!


 
which brand do you have? I did try the scotch tape method, it didn't seem to stay in place for me to test it out.


----------



## mdmd

spylove22 said:


> which brand do you have? I did try the scotch tape method, it didn't seem to stay in place for me to test it out.



I would say the stickiness for the ones I've tried: Dr. Scholl's < generic Walgreens < Fancy Feet (sold at Nordstrom Rack, I'm not sure if these are the same ones Nordies gives you). 

I hate to say this, but if your heel isn't resting right on them (i.e., they are falling off with the scotch tape), they may not work. I've even tried doubling up on them in heels I really really wanted to fit but they just never cut it. Granted though, these were very high heels and that may have been part of the problem as your feet just get smushed into the toebox and away from the back anyway.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I have just put them in the heel and not removed the backing and worn them first.  They stayed in place pretty good.  Then when I got home at the end of the day, I stuck them on.  So, if you like to move them to adjust, you can do that with the Nordies ones.


----------



## j0yc3

My first Lanvin ballet flats arrived Saturday from the BG sale (55-ish% off) - I love it! I'm 6 in CL and the Lanvin size 6 is perfect 

There's another size 37 beige available (maybe a return because it was all sold out last week) 

Lanvin beige sz 37


----------



## spylove22

j0yc3 said:


> My first Lanvin ballet flats arrived Saturday from the BG sale (55-ish% off) - I love it! I'm 6 in CL and the Lanvin size 6 is perfect
> 
> There's another size 37 beige available (maybe a return because it was all sold out last week)
> 
> Lanvin beige sz 37


 
congrats


----------



## jazmini

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101540#
I ordered the last pair from the NAP 50% SALE.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Has anyone tried the ballerina pumps? Would I be the same size as the flats?


----------



## couturequeen

BagaholicAnon said:


> Has anyone tried the ballerina pumps? Would I be the same size as the flats?



I tried them on. The same size worked for me!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Thanks!  Were they comfy?


----------



## am2022

congrats~



jazmini said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101540#
> I ordered the last pair from the NAP 50% SALE.


----------



## baglover529

I have a question, I hope you guys can help me with it! I want to buy the cap toe all-leather flats on NAP and it says there that these fit TTS. Thing is, I always size up .5 for my Lanvins. Should I go TTS or half size up?  

Does anyone own a pair of these cap toe ones? It will be a huge hassle for me to return if they don't fit cause I will be losing what I paid for shipping and taxes. 

Would appreciate your advice! TIA! :kiss: Here is a photo of the pair I want:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ap.

see my response on your other thread.


----------



## baglover529

apey_grapey said:


> see my response on your other thread.



Thank you *apey*! There's none available in my true size anymore so I guess it is still safe to order half size up. I appreciate your help!!!


----------



## rdgldy

My newest ballet flats-the colors are really gorgeous.
They are satin, with grosgrain trim, and metallic leather toes-found on Yoxx


----------



## babyontheway

Love these on you!  I have the brown pair, we are shoe cousins  Great find!!


rdgldy said:


> My newest ballet flats-the colors are really gorgeous.
> They are satin, with grosgrain trim, and metallic leather toes-found on Yoxx


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Babyontheway-*they really are so pretty!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone seen the Lanvin flat thong sandals with satin bow?  I have been looking for them with no luck.  Thought maybe the experts would know.


----------



## Chanel 0407

These are the ones I was talking about.

http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/5655

All they had was gray left.


----------



## lily25

My new pair!

 High heel ballerina pumps in fushia!


----------



## babyontheway

I always wondered what the heels looked like on!  I love them!!! Congrats.  Are they comfortable?


lily25 said:


> My new pair!
> 
> High heel ballerina pumps in fushia!


----------



## lily25

Thank you , they are very comfy, soft like butter, just like the flats!


----------



## rdgldy

*lily,* these are lovely!


----------



## miffy

lily25 said:


> My new pair!
> 
> High heel ballerina pumps in fushia!



Lovely! They look super cute and comfy!


----------



## sneezz

lily25 said:


> My new pair!
> 
> High heel ballerina pumps in fushia!



Love them! How high are they? Do they come in nude??

Kicking myself for not getting these during the Barney's sale for $379. ush:


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow those snakeskin ones are really nice.


----------



## baglover529

*lily25*, those are so pretty! Did you get your usual Lanvin size? They seem very practical also since they are not too high.


----------



## lily25

sneezz said:


> Love them! How high are they? Do they come in nude??
> 
> Kicking myself for not getting these during the Barney's sale for $379. ush:



They are 3 inch. Not too high not too low, your average med heel.

I guess they come in every color, I saw them in Lanvin webby in black, in boutiques there must be a bigger selection. I got them from Netaporter (the european)..
The python must be tdf.


----------



## lily25

baglover529 said:


> *lily25*, those are so pretty! Did you get your usual Lanvin size? They seem very practical also since they are not too high.


Yes same size as my flats and they fit as a glove. I'm a typical It 38 and Fr 39. Very comfy indeed!


----------



## lily25

rdgldy said:


> *lily,* these are lovely!





miffy said:


> Lovely! They look super cute and comfy!


  Thank you gals!


----------



## sneezz

lily25 said:


> They are 3 inch. Not too high not too low, your average med heel.
> 
> I guess they come in every color, I saw them in Lanvin webby in black, in boutiques there must be a bigger selection. I got them from Netaporter (the european)..
> The python must be tdf.



Hmm..I didn't see any. Yes, the python would've been amazing!  So sad I didn't get them.


----------



## pavilion

My first pair!

Got them for more than half off at Last Call Neiman Marcus.


----------



## baglover529

*pavilion*, those are gorgeous as well!!!  What a classic pair! Congrats on the excellent deal!


----------



## lily25

pavilion said:


> My first pair!
> 
> Got them for more than half off at Last Call Neiman Marcus.



Congrats! These are such classics!!!


----------



## miffy

pavilion said:


> My first pair!
> 
> Got them for more than half off at Last Call Neiman Marcus.


 
oh wow! those are great, congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

great find!  You will get lots of use from them


pavilion said:


> My first pair!
> 
> Got them for more than half off at Last Call Neiman Marcus.


----------



## jen_sparro

I'd really appreciate some sizing advice, I've always loved the pop leopard flats from S/S09 and I've found a pair on ebay for sale. Problem is, they're 39, I'm normally a 37.5-38 (in other designers, I've never tried any Lanvin). 
Could someone advise me on whether I could get away with a 39 or they'd be hopelessly large on me? 
These are the ones I'm referring to (ignore the random scarf in the pic):
http://www.refinery29.com/static/bin/entry/dcd/x/30074/leopard-print-lanvin-ballet.jpg


----------



## Ilgin

^ I have 3 pairs of Lanvin flats and from my experience, they run TTS to .5 size small. I'm a true size 39 and all my flats are 9.5, i like a more roomy fit. If you are 37.5-38, 39 would probably be large on you.


----------



## flower71

jen_sparro said:


> I'd really appreciate some sizing advice, I've always loved the pop leopard flats from S/S09 and I've found a pair on ebay for sale. Problem is, they're 39, I'm normally a 37.5-38 (in other designers, I've never tried any Lanvin).
> Could someone advise me on whether I could get away with a 39 or they'd be hopelessly large on me?
> These are the ones I'm referring to (ignore the random scarf in the pic):
> http://www.refinery29.com/static/bin/entry/dcd/x/30074/leopard-print-lanvin-ballet.jpg


I think they may be a tad too big. I have a few pairs and they do run TTS or I'd say half size small (especially if fabric and not leather). For you the best would be 38.5 or 38. Hope that helps


----------



## flower71

^Ilgin, I just read your comment, I agree absolutely with you!


----------



## jen_sparro

Thanks *Flower* and *Ilgin*! I thought that would be the answer, I hope I'll find this pair one day in my size... still regretting not snapping them up when they first were in stores ush:


----------



## flower71

jen_sparro said:


> Thanks *Flower* and *Ilgin*! I thought that would be the answer, I hope I'll find this pair one day in my size... still regretting not snapping them up when they first were in stores ush:


Will let you know if I see one in 38.5? or 38? Those sizes are the first to go...


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thanks so much, that'd be great!  Either size could work with I think...


----------



## pellarin22

They would be too big for you. I  have two pairs of leather flats and they were a 38 and a 37.5, I take a size 7 shoe. When I tried on a satin pair last summer , I needed a 38.


----------



## slky

jen_sparro said:


> I'd really appreciate some sizing advice, I've always loved the pop leopard flats from S/S09 and I've found a pair on ebay for sale. Problem is, they're 39, I'm normally a 37.5-38 (in other designers, I've never tried any Lanvin).
> Could someone advise me on whether I could get away with a 39 or they'd be hopelessly large on me?
> These are the ones I'm referring to (ignore the random scarf in the pic):
> http://www.refinery29.com/static/bin/entry/dcd/x/30074/leopard-print-lanvin-ballet.jpg



I have these satin flats (in a different colorway - the purple/blue) and I got them TTS in 38, however I must say they run slighly small. I probably could have done with going up 1/2 a size. They are definitely not as forgiving as the leather and patent Lanvin flats I own - partly because the satin doesn't stretch with time and also because the elastic on this style is a lot tighter/less flexible. TBH, you might get away with trying a 39 (can they be returned?), but like others have said, 38,5 would probably be your optimal size.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thanks *Slky* and *Pellarin*  They're on ebay so not really easily returned, I think I might just try and hold out for a 38.5... they just seem really hard to come by.


----------



## haijir

^Perhaps 38.5 but just saw Lanvin 38 metallic on eBay Australia. They might be a snug fit and not what you are looking for though...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lanvin-Ballet-Flat-Shoes-/110751135888


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thanks for posting those  I'm really only interested in the leopard ones right now hehe, trying to cut my wishlist down slowly before I add more to it


----------



## ArielS

I got these Lanvin patent leather puzzle wooden wedges.





Love them.


----------



## LVoe_red

Have been searching around for nude shoes, was between these or the Prada Ballet flats with the Bow and Prada logo, let me just say glad I chose these ! LOVE my first pair of Lanvin's .. I wasn't to sure of them at first but after wearing them out a couple times I fell in love. Got them at Neimans and had to get them in a 39 (I'm normally a 37.5-38) so definitely have to go up in size with these.


----------



## Sukey<3

Hi! Newbie here. 

Just wondering, are the flats comfortable? I've always been unsure about the curly flats with the elastic as I've had some bad experiences in the past with some cheaper shoes. Any problems?


----------



## baglover529

Sukey<3 said:


> Hi! Newbie here.
> 
> Just wondering, are the flats comfortable? I've always been unsure about the curly flats with the elastic as I've had some bad experiences in the past with some cheaper shoes. Any problems?



For me, my Lanvins are my most comfortable ballet flats - provided you get them in the right size.  Most of us go up a half size to a full size up. So best to try them on before purchasing or make sure you can exchange them. They have padding in the insole, leather lining and they use the softest materials. In fact, my patent ones are even more comfy than my plain leather ones. I cannot speak for the satin pairs though. I never really had a problem with the elastic backing, although you can do a search on this forum and read the reviews of others who own or have owned Lanvin ballerinas.


----------



## LVoe_red

Sukey<3 said:
			
		

> Hi! Newbie here.
> 
> Just wondering, are the flats comfortable? I've always been unsure about the curly flats with the elastic as I've had some bad experiences in the past with some cheaper shoes. Any problems?



Definitely ! But for me I had to break them in little but they're great! Definitely have to go up in size they do run small


----------



## Sukey<3

Thanks for the advice ladies! I live in Sydney, and they are pretty difficult to track down in stores  I'm not sure of any us sites that do overseas returns? Usually with other brands, i just buy a cheap pair on eBay to make sure I have the sizing correct, which is possibly not the most economical method...


----------



## baglover529

Sukey<3 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! I live in Sydney, and they are pretty difficult to track down in stores  I'm not sure of any us sites that do overseas returns? Usually with other brands, i just buy a cheap pair on eBay to make sure I have the sizing correct, which is possibly not the most economical method...



Try Net-a-Porter.com (International site, not the US site) or Luisaviaroma.com. They both carry Lanvin, ship to Australia and accept exchanges!  Happy shopping!


----------



## LifeLoveLabels

I just bought my very first Lanvin bag today from Buffalo Exchange. I had been a die har Dior girl before falling for Lanvin. The only thing is I don't know if I bought a fake......The sales people insists this is an authentic bag.

Anyway, I am going to post pictures and hopefully one of you saavy, stylish ladies can tell if I have a deal or a dud!


----------



## LifeLoveLabels

I can't figure out how to upload the photos....I will upload them in the morning..


----------



## LifeLoveLabels

Benedryl and posting pics don't mix...

Here a couple more of my Lanvin

I paid $450 for this and although I love it, I can't find it online (other than eBay) and no information on it. Such as name, original price....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LANVIN-Black-Leather-Large-Bag-Handbag-/310327886549?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4840fbc2d5


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have these or has tried them on and can advise on sizing? TIA

http://www.thehighheels.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Lanvin-Cutout-Wedges-_1.jpg


----------



## ArielS

AEGIS said:


> does anyone have these or has tried them on and can advise on sizing? TIA
> 
> http://www.thehighheels.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Lanvin-Cutout-Wedges-_1.jpg


I've got Lanvin peep-toe wedge platforms. Although they're not exactly like your ones but mine are standard Italian size. Hope this help.


----------



## vshp

Oh wow, thoese shoes look soooo sweet and comfy.


----------



## Myrkur

My only pair of Lanvin shoes


----------



## macristina29

My first Lanvin heels.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Congrats.  Enjoy them




macristina29 said:


> My first Lanvin heels.


----------



## macristina29

Chanel 0407 said:


> Congrats.  Enjoy them



thank you! i will, definitely.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi ladies,
I have been trying to get the right size Lanvin flats for so  long and just scored a couple. I wear a US size 8 narrow. I got one 38.5 and one 39 in the bronze metallic. The 39 are nice but baggy on the sides a bit.
Is it good to have them a bit tight, to the point where your toes are close to the top?
Will they stretch?
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## pbdb

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have been trying to get the right size Lanvin flats for so  long and just scored a couple. I wear a US size 8 narrow. I got one 38.5 and one 39 in the bronze metallic. The 39 are nice but baggy on the sides a bit.
> Is it good to have them a bit tight, to the point where your toes are close to the top?
> Will they stretch?
> Thanks so much!!!



Hi, depends on the material of the flats. If the material is soft lamb ( agneau) leather, then, it will stretch.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Yes it is soft leather.  So, it should be on the tighter side, rather than looser?
Thanks  so much!


----------



## chloebagfreak

http://barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_501451119_ZM1.jpg

This is the ones!


----------



## chloebagfreak

pbdb said:


> Hi, depends on the material of the flats. If the material is soft lamb ( agneau) leather, then, it will stretch.


Your collection is soooo unbelievable
Lovely!


----------



## pbdb

chloebagfreak said:


> Your collection is soooo unbelievable
> Lovely!



Thanks! 
I am a size 36 but I buy frm 36.5 to 37.
I usually don't count on them stretching. On the safe side, don't get them tight .
Fit should be comfy from the beginning.
I cannot open your link.....


----------



## chloebagfreak

pbdb said:


> Thanks!
> I am a size 36 but I buy frm 36.5 to 37.
> I usually don't count on them stretching. On the safe side, don't get them tight .
> Fit should be comfy from the beginning.
> I cannot open your link.....


OK, thanks for that.
I will post pics in the morning


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am a 36.5 and 37 always works for me no matter what the material is. 




chloebagfreak said:


> OK, thanks for that.
> I will post pics in the morning


----------



## Omaha_2072

Hello everyone!

I&#8217;ve recently come across Lanvin ballet flats. & I have absolutely no idea how I haven&#8217;t owned a pair as of yet!!! I practically live in flats 90% of the time.

I have a couple of important questions for you Lanvin owners/lovers before I locate my 1st pair. Hoping that you all can please help?

1. I&#8217;m wanting my 1st pair to be black or grey. Something simple but still special. Maybe even a little flair. I&#8217;m loving the black patent. I&#8217;m wanting to add my 1st pair to my Christmas list (as my main gift). But I&#8217;m wondering&#8230;is it possible to find these on sale at all? I mentioned to my SO(ish) last night that I wanted a pair. He googled it and his reply was&#8230;$500 for a pair of plain leather flats!?!?
Everywhere I look online doesn&#8217;t have the classic black pairs on sale. I would even be okay with getting a black pair with a bow or simple jewel pattern for the right price. I live absolutely no where even remotely close to a Neimans/Saks/Bloomingdales/Nordies. So I&#8217;m not able to check the sale racks myself. Ideas of where I should look/call?

2. Street shoes (Toms almost every day at work) I wear US 7. Christian Louboutin heels I wear 37.5 or 38 (all of my CLs are peep toe or open toe if this makes a difference). What size should I shoot for in Lanvin? Returns aren&#8217;t easy for me as I would have the hassle of mailing back and re-selecting.

Thank you so much in advance for your help 

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Gorgeous Lanvin snakeskin wedges! size 37, from a lovely seller! $750 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lanvin-Snakeskin-Wedges-Size-37/44347508


----------



## rdgldy

Omaha_2072 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Ive recently come across Lanvin ballet flats. & I have absolutely no idea how I havent owned a pair as of yet!!! I practically live in flats 90% of the time.
> 
> I have a couple of important questions for you Lanvin owners/lovers before I locate my 1st pair. Hoping that you all can please help?
> 
> 1. Im wanting my 1st pair to be black or grey. Something simple but still special. Maybe even a little flair. Im loving the black patent. Im wanting to add my 1st pair to my Christmas list (as my main gift). But Im wonderingis it possible to find these on sale at all? I mentioned to my SO(ish) last night that I wanted a pair. He googled it and his reply was$500 for a pair of plain leather flats!?!?
> Everywhere I look online doesnt have the classic black pairs on sale. I would even be okay with getting a black pair with a bow or simple jewel pattern for the right price. I live absolutely no where even remotely close to a Neimans/Saks/Bloomingdales/Nordies. So Im not able to check the sale racks myself. Ideas of where I should look/call?
> 
> 2. Street shoes (Toms almost every day at work) I wear US 7. Christian Louboutin heels I wear 37.5 or 38 (all of my CLs are peep toe or open toe if this makes a difference). What size should I shoot for in Lanvin? Returns arent easy for me as I would have the hassle of mailing back and re-selecting.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!!


It is extremely difficult to find black lamb on sale.  They rarely go on sale.You will have better luck with other colors.
As for sizing, I go up a full size from my US size.  Most people do go up 1/2 to a full size.
Good luck.


----------



## jmperez303

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ilgin

jmperez303 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## LeeMiller

Here is my first pair!  Black or maybe even a super dark purple patent.  I had to size up one full size and I can't believe it but I got these on sale at neiman's.

Quick question since I live in the city should I get zipsoles or those mini plastic caps that protect the corners of the heels?   And any need to do something to keep the patent leather nice?   I'm hoping these don't dull like my other patent flats.


----------



## rdgldy

^lovely!  I do vibram the bottoms of mine, as they wear quickly with a lot of city walking.  I really don't do anything to the patent, other than wiping them down, and they've stayed pretty well.


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
Thanks!  I was looking at my Vera Wang flats and the patent leather looks dull in places.  And I know my patent Ferragamos had the same problem.  So I'm hoping these look good for awhile.  (I do have some McQueen flats that seem immune to this problem!)


----------



## travelgretta

Half-price from a sweet Barney's sale!


----------



## Ilgin

^ Great deal!! l love the metallic snakeskin.


----------



## diormcqueenfan

Hi, I'm new here and I just wanted to share my lanvin H&M shirt !!! I wanted to get the one with the face and the orange bow but I didn't get it and I really regret it.


In case anybody cares, I'm wearing it with:

-Alexander mcqueen short scarf
- Vintage blazer


----------



## pavilion

These are my newest Lanvin additions.  Not sure if I'm going to keep the dark patent ballerina pump.  It's kind of an odd color (kaki fonce) that's a brownish greenish gold.  I still need to see the nude Grosgrain-Detail Pump in person because it was shipped to my mom's house which is why the picture is terrible, but they were an additional 25% off the sale price at NM.


----------



## macristina29

&#128525;


----------



## Ilgin

^^love the bow flats!! Cute!!


----------



## rdgldy

The bow flats are amazing!!!!


----------



## macristina29

thank you!!! i'm still breaking them in...


----------



## blu_77

My one and only


----------



## sneezz

Nice shoes everyone!

I saw a pair of black leather ones with studs on the ankle strap at NM Last Call in Tanger Outlets, Deer Park NY this past Monday.  I don't recall the price. $3xx????


----------



## Trayler

http://www.barneys.com/Wedge-Pump/501451151,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes

I would like to get the Lanvin Ballet Wedge. I don't really want to get them in patent. I am thinking of getting these in the black leather. What do you think of the contrast with the wooden wedge. Would it be better to get the tan leather because the contrast is less. The truth is black works better for my wardrobe... I'd appreciate your thoughts. Also, are they comfortable? Prolonged break in period? Do I need to get them resoled before I wear them?


----------



## LVoepink

My First pair


----------



## AmelieNYC92

Are Lanvin flats comfy to walk in?


----------



## Jodith

Trayler said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Wedge-Pump/501451151,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes
> 
> I would like to get the Lanvin Ballet Wedge. I don't really want to get them in patent. I am thinking of getting these in the black leather. What do you think of the contrast with the wooden wedge. Would it be better to get the tan leather because the contrast is less. The truth is black works better for my wardrobe... I'd appreciate your thoughts. Also, are they comfortable? Prolonged break in period? Do I need to get them resoled before I wear them?


I have the same question as Trayler regarding resoling.  I just bought the tan leather wedges -- they are gorgeous, and I love the wood bottom.  Hate to cover it up, but want the shoe to last.


----------



## cocosapphire

Thanks for sharing, everyone, your Lanvins are all gorgeous!

Here is my pair...Snakeskin Ballerina Flats


----------



## CocoB

Trayler said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Wedge-Pump/501451151,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes
> 
> I would like to get the Lanvin Ballet Wedge. I don't really want to get them in patent. I am thinking of getting these in the black leather. What do you think of the contrast with the wooden wedge. Would it be better to get the tan leather because the contrast is less. The truth is black works better for my wardrobe... I'd appreciate your thoughts. Also, are they comfortable? Prolonged break in period? Do I need to get them resoled before I wear them?



I bought the tan, then bought the black. I love them - I haven't resoled either pair, and they're amazingly comfortable, all day shoes for me. I wore them in NYC for break-in - it took me the weekend, but they're perfect now. I'm pretty hard on them too, I've worn them through NYC and then on vacation in California, and they're still in very good condition. I know that you're looking at black, but in terms of the tan, they've cleaned up (they had tons of denim transfer) with a baby wipe. 

I'm generally not the type to spend this much money on practical shoes - generally I buy louboutin, but I'm glad that I bought them (twice) - I wear them much more than the louboutins that sit in my closet!


----------



## rdgldy

I love all the Lanvin additions!!


----------



## d00rvm

My Lanvin sneakers collection #addicted


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AmelieNYC92 said:


> Are Lanvin flats comfy to walk in?



Sure


----------



## babyontheway

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675906
> 
> 
> My Lanvin sneakers collection #addicted



I love all your lanvin sneakers- I don't have any yet.... Seeing all these just verified my need for some.... So thank you!


----------



## d00rvm

babyontheway said:
			
		

> I love all your lanvin sneakers- I don't have any yet.... Seeing all these just verified my need for some.... So thank you!



Hihihihi no thanks they're like a soft gift for your feet! I can walk for days on these sneakers!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675906
> 
> 
> My Lanvin sneakers collection #addicted



Great collection! I don't have any pair of Lanvin sneakers, this makes me I want try on them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cocosapphire said:


> Thanks for sharing, everyone, your Lanvins are all gorgeous!
> 
> Here is my pair...Snakeskin Ballerina Flats



Beautiful! I guess they won't get dirty so easily like leather flats


----------



## cocosapphire

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful! I guess they won't get dirty so easily like leather flats


 
Thanks, CRISPEDROSA! The color of the scales makes it hard to notice the dirt and dust that may collect during wear, but I often wipe them down with a soft cloth to maintain their sheen.


----------



## flower71

LVoepink said:


> My First pair


congrats! lovely colour!


----------



## bprimuslevy

Trayler said:
			
		

> http://www.barneys.com/Wedge-Pump/501451151,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-shoes
> 
> I would like to get the Lanvin Ballet Wedge. I don't really want to get them in patent. I am thinking of getting these in the black leather. What do you think of the contrast with the wooden wedge. Would it be better to get the tan leather because the contrast is less. The truth is black works better for my wardrobe... I'd appreciate your thoughts. Also, are they comfortable? Prolonged break in period? Do I need to get them resoled before I wear them?



I like the black more than the tan. I have a pair of ballet wedges and there was not a break in period. I sized up 1/2 a size from my US size and they fit perfectly snug but not tight.


----------



## Trayler

Thank you all for your input. I ordered the black pair tonight. NM has a promo going on today... If I really like the black I will probably end up getting the tan and maybe the rose too...


----------



## bagscraze

I just got this Amalia in Python on eBay. I think it is real because judging by the look of the scales, it looks like real python. And for designer handbag, it would be too costly to use exotic skin to make a counterfeit. There are a few flaws but it is totally worth the price that I paid for. The owner said she lost the strap so she put her own on as a replacement. Anyone knows where i can get extra strap to put in? would Lanvin give me one?? Anywayz, these are the pix. Hope i should share with you guys.


----------



## Winterbaby

Just ordered my first pair of Lanvin.


----------



## lovelife001

Does anyone own the Lanvin cutout wedge? Please post photos! Pretty please


----------



## d00rvm

My new babiesssss(L)
I'm such a Lanvin Sneaker addict:$


----------



## LVoepink

d00rvm said:


> My new babiesssss(L)
> I'm such a Lanvin Sneaker addict:$
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682486



I LOVE these!


----------



## havetohave86

d00rvm said:
			
		

> My new babiesssss(L)
> I'm such a Lanvin Sneaker addict:$



LOVE the colour!! Great choice!


----------



## havetohave86

My cream platform Lanvin's from 2008. An oldie but still one of my fav's! The raffia bows have so much volume, I just love them for Spring Summer! Hope u guys like


----------



## fumi

d00rvm said:


> My new babiesssss(L)
> I'm such a Lanvin Sneaker addict:$
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682486



So bright and colorful! Perfect for summer :sunnies


----------



## d00rvm

fumi said:
			
		

> So bright and colorful! Perfect for summer :sunnies



Thanks fumi! I fell in love with the bright colors too!
They look great with red, yellow, orange and many other bright colors!


----------



## flower71

here's a group pic of my lanvin flats...I do need some colourful ones for summer, I know!


----------



## Trayler

I got my ballet wedges today (black)... I love it. It's comfortable and I love how it looks. I will post pictures soon.
I plan on getting them in the beige/tan and maybe the rose/pink too.


----------



## purse4u

Wow, sooo happy to see this thread still going! LOVELY Lanvin ladies!!


----------



## flower71

Winterbaby said:


> Just ordered my first pair of Lanvin.


congrats! where did u find those? I want. I need


----------



## flower71

Trayler said:


> I got my ballet wedges today (black)... I love it. It's comfortable and I love how it looks. I will post pictures soon.
> I plan on getting them in the beige/tan and maybe the rose/pink too.


great news. Pics please


----------



## kiabear3

lovelife001 said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the Lanvin cutout wedge? Please post photos! Pretty please



Here you go!


----------



## lovelife001

kiabear3 said:
			
		

> Here you go!



Thank you!! I love them - do pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

flower71 said:


> here's a group pic of my lanvin flats...I do need some colourful ones for summer, I know!


wonderful!!!!


----------



## flower71

kiabear3 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 1688971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688972


so pretty!


----------



## flower71

rdgldy said:


> wonderful!!!!


thanks so much.


----------



## Winterbaby

flower71 said:


> congrats! where did u find those? I want. I need


 
I found them on ebay.


----------



## Winterbaby

flower71 said:


> here's a group pic of my lanvin flats...I do need some colourful ones for summer, I know!


 
Love all your Lanvin's. Especially the cap toe ones. I think I may get a pair of those, and then a basic black leather pair. I really need some comfy flats, and I'm hoping Lanvin fits the bill. Just waiting for my first to arrive, and test those out, before I buy more.


----------



## coolrocks86

I know it's probably too late to ask since I already bought the shoes for $127, but do you think it's authentic? It's my first pair, so I have no idea







http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=150785676834&si=PSoMUUozeh4R0LV18jsPcj%252BDzkQ%253D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1156

and wow I'm really surprised of the number of lanvin flats you own. I'm curious what do you do for a living? I want your job!


----------



## flower71

Winterbaby said:


> Love all your Lanvin's. Especially the cap toe ones. I think I may get a pair of those, and then a basic black leather pair. I really need some comfy flats, and I'm hoping Lanvin fits the bill. Just waiting for my first to arrive, and test those out, before I buy more.


Can't wait to hear what you think of it! I got my first pair a few years ago (blue teal, that I could've gotten a half size up, but it's ok) then the black pair, essential for the wardrobe. I have them resoled to protect them after a few wear, to make them the most durable


----------



## flower71

coolrocks86 said:


> I know it's probably too late to ask since I already bought the shoes for $127, but do you think it's authentic? It's my first pair, so I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> and wow I'm really surprised of the number of lanvin flats you own. I'm curious what do you do for a living? I want your job!


Welcome to tpf!
they seem authentic to me.
On tpf, not too many questions just share what you have...BTW, I didn't buy all these shoes in one go, but over the years


----------



## Trayler

I ordered my 2nd pair of Lanvin's! I owe 2 sets of pictures now!
They're comfortable and very well made. I don't typically wear flats but I'm thinking of getting my first pair. What's a good color to start with?


----------



## flower71

Trayler said:


> I ordered my 2nd pair of Lanvin's! I owe 2 sets of pictures now!
> They're comfortable and very well made. I don't typically wear flats but I'm thinking of getting my first pair. What's a good color to start with?


It depends on your wardrobe. For summer, a colourful one to pop an outfit or if you are more conservative, black/brown with or without cap toes...so many options
What's your style?


----------



## pbdb

Trayler said:


> I ordered my 2nd pair of Lanvin's! I owe 2 sets of pictures now!
> They're comfortable and very well made. I don't typically wear flats but I'm thinking of getting my first pair. What's a good color to start with?



A neutral with cap toe.


----------



## Trayler

flower71 said:
			
		

> It depends on your wardrobe. For summer, a colourful one to pop an outfit or if you are more conservative, black/brown with or without cap toes...so many options
> What's your style?



My style tends towards more conservative...I like to call it classic preppy. I'll probably go for black first.


----------



## Trayler

pbdb said:
			
		

> A neutral with cap toe.



The cap toe flats are very cute!


----------



## saintgermain

flower71 said:


> here's a group pic of my lanvin flats...I do need some colourful ones for summer, I know!



I love your cap toe ones!


----------



## flower71

saintgermain said:


> I love your cap toe ones!


Thank you and I love your pseudo...!
I would like to get colourful ones to play during summer...


----------



## flower71

Trayler said:


> My style tends towards more conservative...I like to call it classic preppy. I'll probably go for black first.


Honestly, I think that's a good start. Find out how it fits you with a good basic then branch off to different styles. The cap toed flats are also awesome, for starters, as pdbd suggested. Her collection is out of the world...


----------



## Trayler

I have another question for you Lanvin Aficionadas... Does Lanvin make the ballet wedge in different colors every season like they do the flats?


----------



## Winterbaby

I would like to know this answer too.
I am going to consider the ballet wedges as well...just waiting for my flats to get here. 
Taking forever!!


----------



## Winterbaby

Here are my 2 pairs of Lanvins. Calf Hair and Tan Leather with Gold caps. 
Just received both pairs in the mail, can't wait for Monday to try them out at work, but so far I love them both. Now on to a couple of basics.


----------



## d00rvm

Ready for Nikki Beach @ Marrakech!
Made a quick snapshot of my outfit at our hotel room.
Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana mini dress and my Cognac & Python Lanvin Sneakers


----------



## flower71

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1701972
> 
> 
> Ready for Nikki Beach @ Marrakech!
> Made a quick snapshot of my outfit at our hotel room.
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabbana mini dress and my Cognac & Python Lanvin Sneakers


So cute! Lucky you, you must be having a ball, in the sun! A Nikki Beach in Marrakech? Off to check


----------



## d00rvm

flower71 said:
			
		

> So cute! Lucky you, you must be having a ball, in the sun! A Nikki Beach in Marrakech? Off to check



Thanks Flower71!
I'm having a super blast here in Marrakech!
I'm here on a holiday with my boyfriend
Here is a snapshot from Nikki Beach! 




It's such a nice place to have lunch, relax and have a small afternoon poolparty at the same time!

Love from Marrakech!


----------



## flower71

d00rvm said:


> Thanks Flower71!
> I'm having a super blast here in Marrakech!
> I'm here on a holiday with my boyfriend
> Here is a snapshot from Nikki Beach!
> 
> View attachment 1703382
> 
> 
> It's such a nice place to have lunch, relax and have a small afternoon poolparty at the same time!
> 
> Love from Marrakech!


Such a beautiful pic, have lots of fun! It's raining here (France!) so you're a lucky gal


----------



## d00rvm

flower71 said:
			
		

> Such a beautiful pic, have lots of fun! It's raining here (France!) so you're a lucky gal



Well, the luck is over! We're leaving tonight! And then we'll have the same rainy weather in Holland


----------



## Samia

Picked some wedges for summer


----------



## Frugalfinds

FYI Lanvin flats size 5 - great deal!



http://www.lastcall.com/p/Lanvin-Pa...20%26menuPath%3Dcat000000_cat000001_cat000001


----------



## Trayler

Samia said:
			
		

> Picked some wedges for summer



Lovely!


----------



## Trayler

My new wedges...


----------



## mdmd

Trayler said:
			
		

> My new wedges...



Hi Trayler: Any mod pics? I'm particularly curious about how the scrunchie ones (far right in all pics) look like on a high heel. Thanks!


----------



## Trayler

mdmd said:
			
		

> Hi Trayler: Any mod pics? I'm particularly curious about how the scrunchie ones (far right in all pics) look like on a high heel. Thanks!



I'm on the road now but when I get back home on Sunday I will take some pictures. I do have one on my iPhone that I will attach now...


----------



## Trayler

mdmd said:
			
		

> Hi Trayler: Any mod pics? I'm particularly curious about how the scrunchie ones (far right in all pics) look like on a high heel. Thanks!



I don't have a great picture now and I will take better pictures when I get home on Sunday night but for now, this is a poor iPhone picture that I have...


----------



## Trayler

Sorry for the double post... Phone malfunction


----------



## mdmd

Trayler said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post... Phone malfunction



Oh, they are cute! I guess the elastic stretches out well cause they don't look like scrunched on (what I was worried about). Thanks!


----------



## flower71

Trayler said:


> My new wedges...


OH, they are lovely! I need a pair...How high are the heels?


----------



## Trayler

flower71 said:
			
		

> OH, they are lovely! I need a pair...How high are the heels?



Thank you! They really are cute in person and so comfortable... Classic like the flats with a little lift. They are 3.25 inches so it's almost like wearing flats if you're accustomed to wearing heels.
I'm planning to get them in more colors.


----------



## Placebo

anyone here who owns lanvin and eddie? i wonder about size comparison!
i wear 37.5 lanvin lambskin , should i go for 37 or 37.5 or even 38 tory burch?


----------



## pbdb

From Tory Burch, I only have only two pairs of flats and 2 pairs of Sandals which I found to be all TTS.
For Lanvin, I always go a half size to a full size up depending on material and year of manufacture.


----------



## Placebo

thank you! 
do you have tory s eddie flats ?


----------



## pbdb

Placebo said:


> thank you!
> do you have tory s eddie flats ?



I only have the Reva. The rest of my flats, am a Lanvin loyalist.


----------



## laurenychu

i just got my first pair of lanvin shoes..doing a reveal on them!


----------



## movingobserver

My Lanvins! The burgundy pumps are from winter '09 & the sandals are from last summer ('11).


----------



## tamadi

My two pair of flats =]


----------



## flower71

tamadi said:


> My two pair of flats =]


so pretty!


----------



## bprimuslevy

I was so happy to score these during the Neiman's sale.


----------



## laurenychu

The perfect wedge!


----------



## Brooke0502

laurenychu said:
			
		

> The perfect wedge!



Oh I love these... Would I be to nosy to ask how much?


----------



## thehighheelsgir

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so happy to score these during the Neiman's sale.
> 
> View attachment 1754942



These are awesome!  What style are they?


----------



## bprimuslevy

thehighheelsgir said:
			
		

> These are awesome!  What style are they?



They are called the ballerina wedge. You can find them at Neiman's, BG, and Barney's. They are available in black, tan, and pink. 

These are so colorful and comfortable. I tried to get a modeling shot. This is the best I could do.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

bprimuslevy said:


> They are called the ballerina wedge. You can find them at Neiman's, BG, and Barney's. They are available in black, tan, and pink.
> 
> These are so colorful and comfortable. I tried to get a modeling shot. This is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755444



If only they had a bit higher of a heel I'd be all about getting a pair of these!


----------



## bprimuslevy

thehighheelsgir said:
			
		

> If only they had a bit higher of a heel I'd be all about getting a pair of these!



These are definitely low but not frumpy. I jokingly call them flats and refer to my 4" Loubis as my sensible shoes. These are good "running around on the weekend" shoes.


----------



## laurenychu

Brooke0502 said:


> Oh I love these... Would I be to nosy to ask how much?



they were $1075


----------



## Brooke0502

laurenychu said:
			
		

> they were $1075



Oh well Lordy never mind I'll have to enjoy just looking!! Ohhhh but they are soooo pretty!!! Lucky!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

laurenychu said:
			
		

> The perfect wedge!



Would you say these run 1/2 size small like the website says? Like if I'm a 36.5 I'd go up to a 37? Or did you find them TTS?!


----------



## laurenychu

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Would you say these run 1/2 size small like the website says? Like if I'm a 36.5 I'd go up to a 37? Or did you find them TTS?!



It runs a half size small for me. So I suggest going with a 37

Side note: You can't add more holes to the strap cause of how it buckles


----------



## Brooke0502

laurenychu said:
			
		

> It runs a half size small for me. So I suggest going with a 37
> 
> Side note: You can't add more holes to the strap cause of how it buckles



Oh okay! Thank you!


----------



## Trayler

They're so lovely!!!


bprimuslevy said:


> They are called the ballerina wedge. You can find them at Neiman's, BG, and Barney's. They are available in black, tan, and pink.
> 
> These are so colorful and comfortable. I tried to get a modeling shot. This is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1755444


----------



## bprimuslevy

Trayler said:
			
		

> They're so lovely!!!



Thank you. I like that the color can be worn year round.


----------



## flirtsy

i got my first pair of ballerinas today but i noticed the soles are REALLY slippery - does anyone else have this?? 

i got them for £150 and it was the last pair so i really had to have them 

http://cdn.yoox.biz/44/44414869re_12_f.jpg


----------



## GrRoxy

flirtsy said:
			
		

> i got my first pair of ballerinas today but i noticed the soles are REALLY slippery - does anyone else have this??
> 
> i got them for £150 and it was the last pair so i really had to have them
> 
> http://cdn.yoox.biz/44/44414869re_12_f.jpg



Beautiful! I love Lanvin flats...  yes, of course its slippery, every shoe with leather sole is. You can scrap it by walking on sidewalk or you can take them to cobbler and put rubber soles. I put rubber on every pair


----------



## cocosapphire

Just scored these Lanvin Khaki Patent Leather Pumps at Nordstrom Rack (originally $695), *reduced to $173*!


----------



## katran26

cocosapphire said:


> Just scored these Lanvin Khaki Patent Leather Pumps at Nordstrom Rack (originally $695), *reduced to $173*!



So ladylike! love those


----------



## cocosapphire

katran26 said:


> So ladylike! love those


 
Oh thank you, dear, I really love them too! And they coordinate so beautifully with my business attire.


----------



## foxgal

My first pair!!! Love this patent dark green...think it will be an all season, all occasion choice.


----------



## xsimplicity

My first pair! Love them


----------



## sabrunka

Lol I wore out my one and only pair within a year, if you see them now, oh my... The insole is all mushed up and falling out on both shoes, I no longer have the soles on my shoes (well barely) and there is a big toe hole forming on the one shoe. They are no longer wearable... That's what I get for wearing them basically every day for a year baha


----------



## HiromiT

So far, I have two pairs of flats: Bronze and black. Am getting a third pair for fall -- the slippers with tassels in grey suede!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Wedge Sandals


----------



## SohoChic

I went through a Lanvin shoe phase and many of the shoes I bought I never even wore.  Here are two of my favorites I dug up recently while cleaning out my closet.
Decided to sell both since I know there are ladies out there who can get some use out of them.


----------



## billbill

my bi color black/green ballerina. i was kinda unsure at first coz I seldom wear green. Anyway, scored 70% off at Paris.


----------



## susa

Wow, what a deal
They are gorgeous
In which shop did you find them?


----------



## omk2010

would like to join this thread by posting my small lanvin collection... 

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Myrkur

My one and only pair of Lanvin's


----------



## xlovely

Is the general consensus for the ballerina flats to go TTS or 1 full size up? For nubuck leather? I don't have time to try them on and they are final sale, TIA!


----------



## pbdb

xlovely said:


> Is the general consensus for the ballerina flats to go TTS or 1 full size up? For nubuck leather? I don't have time to try them on and they are final sale, TIA!



Lanvin ballet flats are in French sizing so if you are Italian 36 then you have to buy French 36.5 for calf leather and for patent, French 37.


----------



## coolrocks86

pbdb said:


> Lanvin ballet flats are in French sizing so if you are Italian 36 then you have to buy French 36.5 for calf leather and for patent, French 37.



god I wished I've read that before buying. I'm 36 and bought 36.5 in patent it hurts the back of my feet like hell.


----------



## pbdb

coolrocks86 said:


> god I wished I've read that before buying. I'm 36 and bought 36.5 in patent it hurts the back of my feet like hell.



Attach one of those suede ankle backs that you can buy in drugstores or shoe stores and attach inside where the stitching gathers. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

omk2010 said:


> would like to join this thread by posting my small lanvin collection...
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



Lovely collection dear *omk2010*! 
I would like to know how do you care for your lavin flats to keep them like new... I got a pair of lavin leather flats in pink (like yours) but their color is changing... now is darker, what can I do? they get dirt easily...


----------



## Eli84

omk2010 said:


> would like to join this thread by posting my small lanvin collection...



this is an amazing collection!


Girls, I'm about to buy my very first Lanvins






and the question is: Do you resole your flats before wearing?


----------



## GrRoxy

Eli84 said:


> this is an amazing collection!
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm about to buy my very first Lanvins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the question is: Do you resole your flats before wearing?



You should! I didnt and I have holes on the heels of my flats, the back where is the strip, on the bottom. I dont care much, they are my everyday shoes but still... If I had heels and rubber added they would look much better so with next one I definitely will


----------



## glossygal

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> You should! I didnt and I have holes on the heels of my flats, the back where is the strip, on the bottom. I dont care much, they are my everyday shoes but still... If I had heels and rubber added they would look much better so with next one I definitely will



OMG I thought I was the only one with holes on the heels of my flats cause I've never seen it before here and I've searched through ebay! I thought it was because my strange way of walking or whatever.. I do still wear them cause they are ruined anyway.. But next time I'll resole them first for sure then!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Brooke0502 said:


> Oh well Lordy never mind I'll have to enjoy just looking!! Ohhhh but they are soooo pretty!!! Lucky!!!



Just fyi, Bluefly.com has these Lanvins for, 623.00....I bought them but returned as I felt like a giant in them, so pretty though!


----------



## keodi

Eli84 said:


> this is an amazing collection!
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm about to buy my very first Lanvins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the question is: Do you resole your flats before wearing?


I resole mine before wearing.


----------



## layd3k

I have a question regarding sizing via NAP. Everyone here seems to say that the sizing is in French, but NAP says that Lanvin sizing is Italian. Has anyone bought Lanvin flats from NAP and bought their usual Italian size or have they gone up in their Italian size? So confusing!!


----------



## pbdb

layd3k said:


> I have a question regarding sizing via NAP. Everyone here seems to say that the sizing is in French, but NAP says that Lanvin sizing is Italian. Has anyone bought Lanvin flats from NAP and bought their usual Italian size or have they gone up in their Italian size? So confusing!!



NAP has been known as sometimes being OFF in it's Fit Guideline.
So better contact directly.


----------



## layd3k

pbdb said:


> NAP has been known as sometimes being OFF in it's Fit Guideline.
> So better contact directly.



I should contact NAP?


----------



## pbdb

layd3k said:


> I should contact NAP?



Yes, write an email.


----------



## layd3k

pbdb said:


> Yes, write an email.



Will do! Thank you so much!


----------



## layd3k

layd3k said:
			
		

> Will do! Thank you so much!



I recieved a response from them and they said that all their lanvin shoes are italian sizing so I should take my regular Italian size. Oh well. There is no way to try them on either.


----------



## pbdb

layd3k said:


> I recieved a response from them and they said that all their lanvin shoes are italian sizing so I should take my regular Italian size. Oh well. There is no way to try them on either.



I visited a number of sites where I used to buy my Lanvin ballet flats from and it seems the sizing is now based on European sizing ESP. Italian and advises that it is TTS.


----------



## marcin872

pbdb said:


> I visited a number of sites where I used to buy my Lanvin ballet flats from and it seems the sizing is now based on European sizing ESP. Italian and advises that it is TTS.


Guys please help me out asap. I am buying lanvin patent flats for my friend and she told me she a uk 7 or a eu40. I contacted nap and they told me that a uk 7 is a 40 in italian and to size up to 40.5 because they run small. I recently went on lanvins actual site and they size chart says that a uk 7 is a 39 italian. WTF? Im a guy so this is so confusing for me and these are expensive shoes i am sending her all the way to the uk. What size is a eu 40 in italian? Anyone


----------



## pbdb

Why doesn't your friend buy from NAP UK?
I do and I am from HK becuase it's less Euro VAT for me , for her, not, but she can easily return the shoes if wrong sizing sinc eits in the UK.

If its patent, you have to size up becuase of the material.





marcin872 said:


> Guys please help me out asap. I am buying lanvin patent flats for my friend and she told me she a uk 7 or a eu40. I contacted nap and they told me that a uk 7 is a 40 in italian and to size up to 40.5 because they run small. I recently went on lanvins actual site and they size chart says that a uk 7 is a 39 italian. WTF? Im a guy so this is so confusing for me and these are expensive shoes i am sending her all the way to the uk. What size is a eu 40 in italian? Anyone


----------



## marcin872

pbdb said:


> Why doesn't your friend buy from NAP UK?
> I do and I am from HK becuase it's less Euro VAT for me , for her, not, but she can easily return the shoes if wrong sizing sinc eits in the UK.
> 
> If its patent, you have to size up becuase of the material.


Because its a birthday present and i work for nap and get 50% off all online order so i am getting them for only 250 usd. What size you guys reccomend?


----------



## pbdb

So you can't get it from NAP UK becuase you have your discount from nAP USA.
Get size Italian 40.5. Lanvin sizing in Italian/ Euro.





marcin872 said:


> Because its a birthday present and i work for nap and get 50% off all online order so i am getting them for only 250 usd. What size you guys reccomend?


----------



## marcin872

Ya i only get the discount in the usa. Thats what im not sure if eu is the same as italian. Im still confused why lanvin makes french sizing shoes and then the other ones they make in italian. Ya i guess i will order the 40.5 which was recommended to me by a stylist from nap. If it dont fit she can sell it on ebay for a good amount lol


----------



## pbdb

Italian sizes are pretty much the standard Euro sizing so if she is a true size Italian 40, then get the 40.5 sinc ethe material is patent.
I always size up in patent in Lanvin ballet flats.


----------



## schadenfreude

Do all the ballet flats have the squishy padding in them? I tried on a pair of the cap toe ones yesterday and was pleasantly surprised by the padding (only trying them on to get the right size since I'm going to have to order the plain ones).


----------



## bprimuslevy

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Do all the ballet flats have the squishy padding in them? I tried on a pair of the cap toe ones yesterday and was pleasantly surprised by the padding (only trying them on to get the right size since I'm going to have to order the plain ones).



I have a pair of plain flats and they have padding.


----------



## lolaluvsu

schadenfreude said:


> Do all the ballet flats have the squishy padding in them? I tried on a pair of the cap toe ones yesterday and was pleasantly surprised by the padding (only trying them on to get the right size since I'm going to have to order the plain ones).



in the new ones, yes. they have padding. the old styles did not as i was pleasantly surprised when i got some new cap toes in the navy/black.


----------



## schadenfreude

lolaluvsu said:


> in the new ones, yes. they have padding. the old styles did not as i was pleasantly surprised when i got some new cap toes in the navy/black.



Thank you for the follow up. My Barney's had the plain black flats with padding just in the heel, and other ones with padding throughout -- same price. I got the ones with padding throughout and it's like walking on clouds. Just love them.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladies, the blue bird shop has gold birds in stock.


----------



## Len442

I found these Lanvin flats in Nordstrom Rack, regular price was $873 and now its down to $299. Is this worth buying? I would like to hear from you guys. Thanks


----------



## podorang

Len442 said:
			
		

> I found these Lanvin flats in Nordstrom Rack, regular price was $873 and now its down to $299. Is this worth buying? I would like to hear from you guys. Thanks



Wow. Beautiful!!! You should buy them


----------



## Len442

podorang said:
			
		

> Wow. Beautiful!!! You should buy them



Thank you. I'm going back there tommorow. I hope it's still there


----------



## palmbeachpink

here is a website (found through shop style) that has lavin ballerina's on sale, here is link:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...tems.aspx?q=lanvin+ballerina#ps=1&pv=60&oby=5

has anyone shopped the website before?


----------



## palmbeachpink

just rec'd a beautiful pair of lanvin ballerinas in emeraude - bought them from neimans online - the blue box arrived totally ripped + destroyed! i asked neimans for a new box but they do not have spare as everyone loves the boxes, any thoughts of what i could do? i love the box!! 

also, at the store, they told me not to put anything over sole as it will ruin the shoe?!? the shoemaker neimans uses actually removes the whole sole and replaces it - is that normal? thanks!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

love those! did you end up getting them? you are so lucky you are a 36! so much easier to find size then in 37/38!! 



Len442 said:


> I found these Lanvin flats in Nordstrom Rack, regular price was $873 and now its down to $299. Is this worth buying? I would like to hear from you guys. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931549
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931551


----------



## rdgldy

I have these and love them.  I think they are worth the money if you love them and will wear them.  I had to break them in, not as comfy as the all leather ones.


----------



## hinnie

I got these the other day in black and cognac















You can read my full review here


----------



## rdgldy

hinnie said:
			
		

> I got these the other day in black and cognac
> 
> You can read my full review here



love them!  great basics.


----------



## flower71

hinnie said:


> I got these the other day in black and cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read my full review here



These are so beautiful! congrats


----------



## LVoepink

hinnie said:


> I got these the other day in black and cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read my full review here



great pics!! congrats!


----------



## jshanghailil

_*Love those soft ballets, no need to wait until Spring!!! I'm still wearing my Lanvins w/o any hose!!!*_


----------



## angelicskater16

I just got these from the Lanvin store in Las Vegas!!!
My 1st eel skin flats & my 2nd goat skin flats


----------



## hinnie

Thanks everyone, I wear the black ones for work and they've stretched out a little bit and are now even more comfy.



angelicskater16 said:


> I just got these from the Lanvin store in Las Vegas!!!
> My 1st eel skin flats & my 2nd goat skin flats



Pretty!!! I was debating between goat skin and calf skin but went with calf skin, I wonder how the goat skin's like?


----------



## angelicskater16

I really love goat skin!!! I just love the feel and look of it. The color on the goat skin is so pretty!!! Get one!!! 




hinnie said:


> Thanks everyone, I wear the black ones for work and they've stretched out a little bit and are now even more comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!!! I was debating between goat skin and calf skin but went with calf skin, I wonder how the goat skin's like?


----------



## erehwon

How do you like them? Are they ttys or run small? They look super cute & comfy!



bprimuslevy said:


> I was so happy to score these during the Neiman's sale.
> 
> View attachment 1754942


----------



## bprimuslevy

erehwon said:


> How do you like them? Are they ttys or run small? They look super cute & comfy!



Sorry for the late reply. I usually use the iPhone app and it doesn't let me know when someone quotes me.

I love them.  I'm a US 9.5 these are a 39 and they fit fine. I know usually Lanvins run small (my other Lanvins are 40) but I have had no problems.


----------



## smiley13tree

Wasn't sure where the best place to post, but Bergdorf has several Lanvin flat styles on sale for under $300!! So tempted...


----------



## exeunt

does anyone have any pictures of or experience with the satin corded ballet flats?


----------



## Neposedi

angelicskater16 said:


> I just got these from the Lanvin store in Las Vegas!!!
> My 1st eel skin flats & my 2nd goat skin flats



Hey hope it's not too late but are those nude coloured flats?

I promise I've searched this thread but I can't seem to find many nude flats NOT PATENT and blush coloured ones. Could anyone upload pics?
Pretty please?


----------



## angelicskater16

Hi,
Yes they are more of a beige color. I also have a beige patent leather from a few seasons back.



Neposedi said:


> Hey hope it's not too late but are those nude coloured flats?
> 
> I promise I've searched this thread but I can't seem to find many nude flats NOT PATENT and blush coloured ones. Could anyone upload pics?
> Pretty please?


----------



## Neposedi

Wow thanks for the quick reply. So the colour I'm looking for is beige... The nude flats look really dark on DAP. Thanks for the help


----------



## angelicskater16

No Problem. If you want i can re-post some better pics of the beige patent & goat skin Beige flats. But it wont be until tonigth as i am at work. hehe



Neposedi said:


> Wow thanks for the quick reply. So the colour I'm looking for is beige... The nude flats look really dark on DAP. Thanks for the help


----------



## Neposedi

No that's ok!! I have an idea of what I am looking for now... Now to wait for it to appear online


----------



## prestwick

Neposedi said:


> No that's ok!! I have an idea of what I am looking for now... Now to wait for it to appear online


Are Lanvin flats on their way out?


----------



## Neposedi

prestwick said:


> Are Lanvin flats on their way out?



What do you mean? I have to buy mine online so I'm not sure when particular colours will/won't appear.


----------



## prestwick

Neposedi said:


> What do you mean? I have to buy mine online so I'm not sure when particular colours will/won't appear.



Are they not as popular as they have been in the past?


----------



## Neposedi

prestwick said:


> Are they not as popular as they have been in the past?



I don't know but it's just not readily available to me so it's a wait for certain items.


----------



## rdgldy

prestwick said:


> Are Lanvin flats on their way out?



I seriously doubt it.  They are just classic ballet flats.  I think there will always be a demand.


----------



## yellowbee

my lanvins


----------



## Myrkur

-


----------



## Harpertoo

Love Lanvin wedges!


----------



## Harpertoo

A pair from last summer....which I hope to wear soon!


----------



## psychedelico

Hello! Do the sneakers run TTS? Thanks!


----------



## sanatty

Joining the Lanvin Club! Just hit the jackpot browsing at Nordstrom Rack - found a pair of the Men's suede/patent cap toe Lavin sneakers in black in a size 8, which fit my ladies size 8.5 foot perfectly!!! Over $350 off, just sitting unboxed and hiding behind some truly shameful excuses for "shoes."


----------



## shoesshoeshoes




----------



## Frugalfinds

I only have two pairs...for now....


----------



## Gunarin




----------



## clim91

Hello! i just bought my first pair of lanvin black leather flats off ebay, wanted to have it authenticated at the right thread but that thread isn't very active 

can any of you help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance 














and this is the dust bag


----------



## flower71

clim91 said:


> Hello! i just bought my first pair of lanvin black leather flats off ebay, wanted to have it authenticated at the right thread but that thread isn't very active
> 
> can any of you help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the dust bag


looks authentic to me. Congrats!


----------



## sneezz

clim91 said:


> Hello! i just bought my first pair of lanvin black leather flats off ebay, wanted to have it authenticated at the right thread but that thread isn't very active
> 
> can any of you help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the dust bag



Looks good to me too.


----------



## clim91

flower71 said:


> looks authentic to me. Congrats!





sneezz said:


> Looks good to me too.



Thank you so much, ladies!!  can't wait to wear them as soon as possible! (have some cuts on my feet due to ferragamo varinas  )


----------



## sneezz

clim91 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies!!  can't wait to wear them as soon as possible! (have some cuts on my feet due to ferragamo varinas  )



I love my Lanvin. They are super comfy.  I believe that the Varina need a break-in period. Did you get a wider width? They seem to run really narrow. The first time I wore mine for a short walking period they felt fine but on a trip into the city my feet were killing me by the end of the day.


----------



## clim91

sneezz said:


> I love my Lanvin. They are super comfy.  I believe that the Varina need a break-in period. Did you get a wider width? They seem to run really narrow. The first time I wore mine for a short walking period they felt fine but on a trip into the city my feet were killing me by the end of the day.



i bought my second-hand varinas online, i think it has been broken in already. size 9.0B, it was half size too big so i inserted scholl foot soles inside, it was fine for the first 2 hours but i ended up dragging myself home because of the killer-flats


----------



## clim91

Hello ladies!

A quick question, when you zipsole your lanvin flats, do you zipsole the whole sole OR the front part and the heel, leaving the lanvin brand and size visible??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shopmore

Hi everyone!  Does any one own the leather wedge pumps?  I just pre-sold a pair at Nordstrom and am just curious about its comfort.


----------



## sneezz

clim91 said:


> i bought my second-hand varinas online, i think it has been broken in already. size 9.0B, it was half size too big so i inserted scholl foot soles inside, it was fine for the first 2 hours but i ended up dragging myself home because of the killer-flats



D'oh!


----------



## felisha

Hi ladies! 

I have a quick question regarding to Lanvin sizing. I usually wear Chanel, Burberry and RV flats in EU size 35, but repetto in 36. What size do you suggest with Lanvin captoe flats (in French sizing)? Thank you in advance


----------



## mishybelle

I've always wanted a pair of lanvin flats and a few of them are on sale. Can you guys help with sizing? I'm a 37 in Louboutin flats and 36.5 in Tory Burch Revas. Thank you!!!


----------



## Trayler

Shopmore said:


> Hi everyone!  Does any one own the leather wedge pumps?  I just pre-sold a pair at Nordstrom and am just curious about its comfort.



They're very comfortable but do require a short break in period. They look great too... Like ballet flats with a sleek lift.


----------



## felisha

Reveal! Just got my first Lanvin flats with 40% off offer


----------



## Frugalfinds

felisha said:


> Reveal! Just got my first Lanvin flats with 40% off offer
> View attachment 2208303



Very cute!  Are those from the NAP sale?


----------



## Veske_gal

clim91 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> A quick question, when you zipsole your lanvin flats, do you zipsole the whole sole OR the front part and the heel, leaving the lanvin brand and size visible??
> 
> Thanks in advance



I was wondering about this too. Anyone who has soled their ballerinas?


----------



## NeonLights

felisha said:


> Reveal! Just got my first Lanvin flats with 40% off offer
> View attachment 2208303



Great way to start you love affair with the flats!!


----------



## NeonLights

mishybelle said:


> I've always wanted a pair of lanvin flats and a few of them are on sale. Can you guys help with sizing? I'm a 37 in Louboutin flats and 36.5 in Tory Burch Revas. Thank you!!!



Go a 37 I would suggest. I wear 37 in louboutin flats and lanvin.. 

HTH


----------



## felisha

Frugalfinds said:


> Very cute!  Are those from the NAP sale?


No, those are from the SSENSE sale.


----------



## rdgldy

felisha said:


> Reveal! Just got my first Lanvin flats with 40% off offer
> View attachment 2208303


adorable!


----------



## N00dle

clim91 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> A quick question, when you zipsole your lanvin flats, do you zipsole the whole sole OR the front part and the heel, leaving the lanvin brand and size visible??
> 
> Thanks in advance



This is how my cobbler puts the rubber sole on my Lanvin flats -- it covers the whole sole but the brown color he uses matches so that it all blends in from the side. Hope that helps!


----------



## madigan

yellowbee said:


> my lanvins



Woaaah!! The black flats are amazing! What kind are those?

I just bought my first pair of black flats last week and they just arrived. They smell fantastic and are pillowy soft! I'm in love.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

How comfy are these? 
Do they stretch?
Do they flip flop after a while?
How much abuse can they take?

Would you say that you can wear this and walk around for the whole day without being uncomfortable?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

N00dle said:


> This is how my cobbler puts the rubber sole on my Lanvin flats -- it covers the whole sole but the brown color he uses matches so that it all blends in from the side. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211781
> View attachment 2211780



My cobbler does this as well, I feel much safer walking in them with a rubber sole!



yellowsuitcase said:


> How comfy are these?
> Do they stretch?
> Do they flip flop after a while?
> How much abuse can they take?
> 
> Would you say that you can wear this and walk around for the whole day without being uncomfortable?



I just replied to your Chloe flats thread, but if you're tossing up between these and the Chloe for all day walking, I'd go with the Lanvin flats. The Chloe flats are comfortable but because the sole is very thin and my feet have a high arc so it aches a little if I've worn them the whole day. The Lanvin ones (the newer season ones) have very thick padding so it moulds to your feet. I have a patent pair of the Lanvin ballet flats and they been through so much but still looks pretty good


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Thanks mademoiselle.bd! What about blisters and breaking in? Do these need to be broken in? I'm just a little worried about the utter lack of heel and the elastics. I've tried many different ones from prada to french sole to gap and the elastics always bite!


----------



## Veske_gal

N00dle said:


> This is how my cobbler puts the rubber sole on my Lanvin flats -- it covers the whole sole but the brown color he uses matches so that it all blends in from the side. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211781
> View attachment 2211780



Thank you for sharing


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

yellowsuitcase said:


> Thanks mademoiselle.bd! What about blisters and breaking in? Do these need to be broken in? I'm just a little worried about the utter lack of heel and the elastics. I've tried many different ones from prada to french sole to gap and the elastics always bite!



No breaking in required at all, although I did take a size 39 and I'm usually a US size 8. They've got a hidden wedge at the back too so not too flat! I've worked 10 hour shifts standing on my feet wearing these and they haven't caused me much pain.


----------



## Frugalfinds

yellowsuitcase said:


> Thanks mademoiselle.bd! What about blisters and breaking in? Do these need to be broken in? I'm just a little worried about the utter lack of heel and the elastics. I've tried many different ones from prada to french sole to gap and the elastics always bite!



Mine do take a bit of time to break in.  I just wear them around the house with socks on, or wear them to run quick errands first.  Eventually the elastic doesn't dig any more.  Since everyone has different feet and sometimes the leather can make a difference (for example patent vs. non patent) I would suggest trying a pair on (I've seen many people go back and forth about how much they love or hate Tory Burch flats based on comfort - it is really about your feet).  If they don't sell them at a store near you, you can always order them from somewhere like Nordstrom which has free shipping and free returns.  That way if you don't like them you don't have to worry about additional costs.


----------



## Veske_gal

Ny "new" ballerinas, bought secondhand.

Limited edition Lanvin x Acne


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... I'm curious...

I've had my Lanvin ballerina flats for 6 months now (purchased during the winter designer sale). I wore them quite frequently throughout the winter, often without socks. They were comfortable, right from the beginning, with just a bit of digging at the elastic.

It's been several months since I've worn them. When I wore them for the first time again last week, after an hour, they caused really terrible digging against the backs of my ankles. So much so that I couldn't wear them (or any shoe that touched the backs of my ankles for several days), and I needed band-aids. Ow ow ow!!

Has this happened to anyone else?

I've thought about purchasing another pair of Lanvin flats (at some point), but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## N00dle

newmommy_va said:


> Okay... I'm curious...
> 
> I've had my Lanvin ballerina flats for 6 months now (purchased during the winter designer sale). I wore them quite frequently throughout the winter, often without socks. They were comfortable, right from the beginning, with just a bit of digging at the elastic.
> 
> It's been several months since I've worn them. When I wore them for the first time again last week, after an hour, they caused really terrible digging against the backs of my ankles. So much so that I couldn't wear them (or any shoe that touched the backs of my ankles for several days), and I needed band-aids. Ow ow ow!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've thought about purchasing another pair of Lanvin flats (at some point), but now I'm having second thoughts.



Try folding the back of the shoe down while you're not wearing them. That should keep the elastic stretched out.


----------



## nayspurses

N00dle said:


> Try folding the back of the shoe down while you're not wearing them. That should keep the elastic stretched out.



The same thing happened to me but the sales person at the new york store told me to fold them under and i no longer have issues!


----------



## susa

How do you fold the lanvins ?
Can you please post a pic
Thanks


----------



## momo721

Hey lanvin lovers--I have a question I was hoping you may be able to answer. I am a US size 9 in most shoes. I recently ordered a size 40 lanvin flat and found them a tad too small. I exchanged the, for a size 41 because they did not have size 40.5. But when I looked on size conversion it said that 41 was US size 11?!! Are these going to be way too big? Is it normal to go up 2 sizes? TIA!


----------



## Frugalfinds

momo721 said:


> Hey lanvin lovers--I have a question I was hoping you may be able to answer. I am a US size 9 in most shoes. I recently ordered a size 40 lanvin flat and found them a tad too small. I exchanged the, for a size 41 because they did not have size 40.5. But when I looked on size conversion it said that 41 was US size 11?!! Are these going to be way too big? Is it normal to go up 2 sizes? TIA!



I've never gone up two sizes.  In flats with the elastic I am usually a 37 and I can wear a 37 in Lanvin (they do take a little bit of breaking in, but I've found the 37 1/2 to be slightly too big).  I think it really depends on your foot though. If a 40 was too small, then maybe a 41 will work (it might also depend on the material).  I'm sure some people have gone up that much. There are some tips on here for how to stretch out your shoe, but I'm not sure if there are any for how to make it a little more fitted (I wouldn't put it past TPFers to know the answer though).  You will have to keep us posted on how they fit.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

newmommy_va said:


> Okay... I'm curious...
> 
> I've had my Lanvin ballerina flats for 6 months now (purchased during the winter designer sale). I wore them quite frequently throughout the winter, often without socks. They were comfortable, right from the beginning, with just a bit of digging at the elastic.
> 
> It's been several months since I've worn them. When I wore them for the first time again last week, after an hour, they caused really terrible digging against the backs of my ankles. So much so that I couldn't wear them (or any shoe that touched the backs of my ankles for several days), and I needed band-aids. Ow ow ow!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've thought about purchasing another pair of Lanvin flats (at some point), but now I'm having second thoughts.



I have bought several pair only to immediately regret it after the pain has been too much, except mine hurt after 20 mins


----------



## mcmug17

OMG my mighty mighty cute ballerinas are here!!!  They make me smile so much.


----------



## rdgldy

momo721 said:


> Hey lanvin lovers--I have a question I was hoping you may be able to answer. I am a US size 9 in most shoes. I recently ordered a size 40 lanvin flat and found them a tad too small. I exchanged the, for a size 41 because they did not have size 40.5. But when I looked on size conversion it said that 41 was US size 11?!! Are these going to be way too big? Is it normal to go up 2 sizes? TIA!


I go up a full size in Lanvin.  I am a US 9 and wear the 40.


----------



## rdgldy

mcmug17 said:


> OMG my mighty mighty cute ballerinas are here!!!  They make me smile so much.


I love the little adornments.  Where did you find them??


----------



## mcmug17

rdgldy said:


> I love the little adornments.  Where did you find them??



Got them from farfetch.com


----------



## FaireDuShopping

momo721 said:


> Hey lanvin lovers--I have a question I was hoping you may be able to answer. I am a US size 9 in most shoes. I recently ordered a size 40 lanvin flat and found them a tad too small. I exchanged the, for a size 41 because they did not have size 40.5. But when I looked on size conversion it said that 41 was US size 11?!! Are these going to be way too big? Is it normal to go up 2 sizes? TIA!


Hi there! I'm a US size 9 in J. Crew ballerinas and I take a 40.5 normally in Lanvin/Chanel/etc. I normally go up to 41 when they are patent, and you could always add an insert (try Foot Petals) if you find them slightly too loose. Hope that helps!


----------



## viba424

Is it crazy to buy a second pair of black Lanvin flats? I purchased a black goatskin last year and wear them constantly. Scored some this morning online for $300 in black nappa. Wondering if DH is going to freak out.


----------



## Guylian

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/9217610301_c387a3ea3c.jpg[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]Lanvin family[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/35878440@N04/]MidNightBlue2009[/url], on Flickr

Why I can't post a pic?


----------



## Frugalfinds

viba424 said:


> Is it crazy to buy a second pair of black Lanvin flats? I purchased a black goatskin last year and wear them constantly. Scored some this morning online for $300 in black nappa. Wondering if DH is going to freak out.


 
I don't think so. And that is a good price! My black ballet flats are the Vera Wang Lillians and I liked them so much I bought a second pair for when I wear the first pair out. It is nice to have backups


----------



## klusz

I got today my first pair of Lanvin flats at Berneys in Beverly Hills at sale for... $219


----------



## Guylian

Guylian said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/9217610301_c387a3ea3c.jpg[/url]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]Lanvin family[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/35878440@N04/]MidNightBlue2009[/url], on Flickr
> 
> Why I can't post a pic?


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/9217610301_c387a3ea3c.jpg[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]Lanvin family[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/35878440@N04/]MidNightBlue2009[/url], on Flickr


----------



## viba424

klusz said:


> I got today my first pair of Lanvin flats at Berneys in Beverly Hills at sale for... $219
> View attachment 2248810



Love that color!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

mcmug17 said:


> Got them from farfetch.com



Do you know if they still sell them and do you have a link? I have no idea what to search them under on the site. They're so cute! Thanks!


----------



## Guylian

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you know if they still sell them and do you have a link? I have no idea what to search them under on the site. They're so cute! Thanks!



She got them from Barney's store I believe. I did not see any at this price on their web site.


----------



## Frivole88

i bought these oxfords on Barneys sale. the color is between light pink and beige. it looks so pretty and dainty in real life.


----------



## mcmug17

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you know if they still sell them and do you have a link? I have no idea what to search them under on the site. They're so cute! Thanks!



Looks like they still have them.  I searched for Lanvin.  Then on the left "Shoes" -> "Ballerinas".  They have the same style in black, yellow, and brown.  Otherwise maybe there's something else that catches your eyes.


----------



## Guylian

Guylian said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/9217610301_c387a3ea3c.jpg[/url]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/35878440@N04/9217610301/]Lanvin family[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/35878440@N04/]MidNightBlue2009[/url], on Flickr
> 
> Why I can't post a pic?





kristinlorraine said:


> i bought these oxfords on Barneys sale. the color is between light pink and beige. it looks so pretty and dainty in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2250572



Did you get them at reasonable price? I saw this style here :http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/lanvin-lace-up-shoe-item-10328764.aspx?storeid=9140


----------



## Frivole88

yes. i got them at only $269 compared to the original price of $675.



Guylian said:


> Did you get them at reasonable price? I saw this style here :http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/lanvin-lace-up-shoe-item-10328764.aspx?storeid=9140


----------



## rdgldy

viba424 said:


> Is it crazy to buy a second pair of black Lanvin flats? I purchased a black goatskin last year and wear them constantly. Scored some this morning online for $300 in black nappa. Wondering if DH is going to freak out.


I have two pair, and think it is a smart idea-I wear my black ones quite a lot.


----------



## rdgldy

kristinlorraine said:


> i bought these oxfords on Barneys sale. the color is between light pink and beige. it looks so pretty and dainty in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2250572


I just adore the oxfords!! Should have grabbed a pair when I saw them at Barneys but I was trying to be good


----------



## Frivole88

i'm on a ban but i just couldn't resist these beauties. and for the sale price i know i have to had them.  


rdgldy said:


> I just adore the oxfords!! Should have grabbed a pair when I saw them at Barneys but I was trying to be good


----------



## Lovebrandbags

Is this a real or fake lanvin you guys? Thanks!


----------



## glamourous1098

kristinlorraine said:


> i bought these oxfords on Barneys sale. the color is between light pink and beige. it looks so pretty and dainty in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2250572


I just bought those myself from Saks!  They were so incredibly comfortable, I couldn't leave them there!


----------



## Guylian

My collection -


----------



## rdgldy

Guylian said:


> View attachment 2303214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection -


great collection~~~ I love them all!!


----------



## sephirias

hi, i need help with sizing. at the local boutique (there's only one in singapore), i tried on the calfskin and lambskin flats in 36.5 and 37 - both fit fine and i couldn't sense a difference. they had only two wedge pump styles and they were in the snake skin print and leopard and i remember that it was TTS in 36. is that normal? i'm a typical 36.5.

the thing is, i'd like to order the calfskin wedge pumps online and am wondering if i should get them in a 36 or 36.5? 

next qn, which is more versatile - lambskin or calfskin?

thanks!


----------



## jadorelanvin88

I just scored these slightly used Lanvin ballet flats for $100 on ebay. For size reference I'm a TTS 38 and these 38.5's fit me like a dream  Does anyone know what season these are from?


----------



## Harpertoo

Just bought these. I love their wedges!


----------



## beckyyb93

I just bought these...brand new in the box for $300. I'm proud of the deal I got but I'm a tiny bit worried about size. I'm going to post some pictures, maybe you guys could help me determine whether or not they will stretch. They are brand new so still have some breaking in to do, I love them but I don't want to wear them out if they aren't ever going to fit. I'm normally a solid 8 and these are 38's. HELP! 

















Then, this is what they look like minus my foot:


----------



## aa12

Which do you guys prefer and does anyone have experience with the sneakers? 

Also, is this a 'good' price or could I do better..

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/lanvin+leat...w12brand22100010&isBrand=y&categoryName=women

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/lanvin+leat...w12brand22100010&isBrand=y&categoryName=women


----------



## jadorelanvin88

beckyyb93, I'm also a size 8 but usually wear 38.5's(leather) or 39's(satins) in Lanvin.


----------



## beckyyb93

jadorelanvin88 said:


> beckyyb93, I'm also a size 8 but usually wear 38.5's(leather) or 39's(satins) in Lanvin.


Do you think those are too small? You can be honest, I have kind of fat feet and although I'm in love with those flats I don't want to damage them if they are too small.

Edit: Yeah, I'm pretty sure they are too small. I'll try to list them on eBay and see if someone likes them. It'd be nice to trade them for another pair in a size up but I think that would be nearly impossible. Darn!!


----------



## jadorelanvin88

I'm honestly all about comfort, so if they aren't comfy enough to walk in for several hours I would say it's probably best to sell them.


----------



## jadorelanvin88

beckyyb93 said:


> Do you think those are too small? You can be honest, I have kind of fat feet and although I'm in love with those flats I don't want to damage them if they are too small.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I'm pretty sure they are too small. I'll try to list them on eBay and see if someone likes them. It'd be nice to trade them for another pair in a size up but I think that would be nearly impossible. Darn!!


I'm pretty for sure you'll find a buyer on ebay!


----------



## jadorelanvin88

Just got these babies in today... preowned but they are in wonderful condition!


----------



## beckyyb93

I had them up before and they didn't really get much attention. I had them up at $350, do you guys think I should drop the price? I'd like to get what I paid $300 but I'd rather sell them and buy something else than hold onto them for months. Thoughts?


----------



## beckyyb93

jadorelanvin88 said:


> Just got these babies in today... preowned but they are in wonderful condition!


Those look gorgeous! I love buying preowned, you get crazy good deals


----------



## beckyyb93

Ok guys, I need help! I showed you the black pair of flats I have that doesn't fit. I came across a pair in a half size up, they are metallic with a bow. She only wants $150 for them and they are in excellent condition. I have mine listed at double what her's are listed for. She wants to trade her pair for my pair. I know her shoes are worth more than what she is asking, do you guys think I should do the trade or just buy her shoes outright and keep trying to sell mine?

These are her shoes:


----------



## lily25

My newest addition!


----------



## melvel

My one and only pair of Lanvins, got this from the Lanvin boutique in HK:






I would like to have more, but Lanvins are not sold anywhere here where I live.  If anyone can find Lanvins on sale online in size 40, let me know!


----------



## Guylian

melvel said:


> My one and only pair of Lanvins, got this from the Lanvin boutique in HK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have more, but Lanvins are not sold anywhere here where I live.  If anyone can find Lanvins on sale online in size 40, let me know!



Farfetch has a lot and good prices.


----------



## taupelover

After reading many of these posts about Lanvin flats, I'm planning to purchase a pair of calf-skin flats but I'd like to get a good price on them.  If I'm willing to wait a bit, where should I look for the best price, or what stores tend to have sales on Lanvin flats? I'm in the US. (and preferably somwhere other than farfetch, which I'm a little wary of buying from). Thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

taupelover said:


> After reading many of these posts about Lanvin flats, I'm planning to purchase a pair of calf-skin flats but I'd like to get a good price on them.  If I'm willing to wait a bit, where should I look for the best price, or what stores tend to have sales on Lanvin flats? I'm in the US. (and preferably somwhere other than farfetch, which I'm a little wary of buying from). Thanks!!


Farfatch is totally reliable, from my experiences.  Barneys sometimes has good sales on the ballet flats, but never basics like black.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

taupelover said:


> After reading many of these posts about Lanvin flats, I'm planning to purchase a pair of calf-skin flats but I'd like to get a good price on them.  If I'm willing to wait a bit, where should I look for the best price, or what stores tend to have sales on Lanvin flats? I'm in the US. (and preferably somwhere other than farfetch, which I'm a little wary of buying from). Thanks!!



To wait for a good sale, it's really about being diligent and checking every site/store daily because people return things and stock gets added...etc. 
Overall I'd say it's relatively easy to get a classic pair (ie black, nude, beige, patent or not) at 30% off or more. When I got mine, they were 50% off, so it's not impossible to score a great deal. However I just don't buy Lanvin flats anymore cuz I find them uncomfortable.
Anyhow, best of luck with your shopping! And remember, the hunt for things is often the fun part (at least for me lol)!


----------



## keodi

FaireDuShopping said:


> Hi there! *I'm a US size 9 in J. Crew ballerinas and I take a 40.5 normally in Lanvin/Chanel/etc. I normally go up to 41 when they are patent, *and you could always add an insert (try Foot Petals) if you find them slightly too loose. Hope that helps!



same here!


----------



## bakeacookie

Wanted to share my first pair that I found at Nordstrom rack for $175! 

They are so comfy! And all the pictures of the adorable flats here make me want to get a pair too!!


----------



## yajirobefromDC

Hi, could someone please tell me what size to get for patent leather snake skin flats? I am a 7.5US should I get 37IT or 38IT?


----------



## yajirobefromDC

Anyone help?


----------



## aksaiyo

yajirobefromDC said:


> Anyone help?



I just got my first pair of Lanvins and I was surprised I had to size up a full size. I'm a US size 8.5 and I had to go up to a 39.5 for these. I would get 38.5 if I were you.


----------



## aksaiyo

Here's my very first pair of Lanvins!

A pair of the classic ones made of goatskin in the color Rose.







I got it by pure chance. I was wandering the upper east side on black friday, and I thought I would go into Barneys and try out the Lanvin flats once more because I've been lusting after them for years. Little did I know there was a reason the whole shoe floor was bustling: they were having the pre-sale for their December sale! Many of the styles were one sale for 40% off, I chose the most neutral classic style I could find. I was surprised the SA pushed for me to try on the 39.5 because I'm a US 8.5 in practically everything. With the sale they were $299.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I got those at the Barneys sale too!  Congratulations!


----------



## madigan

aksaiyo said:


> I just got my first pair of Lanvins and I was surprised I had to size up a full size. I'm a US size 8.5 and I had to go up to a 39.5 for these. I would get 38.5 if I were you.



Same with me, I am an 8-8.5 in USA sizes (usually a solid 39) and I bought a pair in size 39.5 as per the advice of Barneys. They are wildly comfortable, but I usually wear a band aid or sorts on the back if my heel because of the elastic. It does make me wonder if I should have gone with a 40 on occasion.

I was thinking if buying a pair if Lanvin ankle boots, should I size up in those as well? Any advice is helpful!


----------



## Aikandy

madigan said:


> Same with me, I am an 8-8.5 in USA sizes (usually a solid 39) and I bought a pair in size 39.5 as per the advice of Barneys. They are wildly comfortable, but I usually wear a band aid or sorts on the back if my heel because of the elastic. It does make me wonder if I should have gone with a 40 on occasion.
> 
> I was thinking if buying a pair if Lanvin ankle boots, should I size up in those as well? Any advice is helpful!



Absolutely. I am also an 8-8.5 US size and my TTS for most designers is 39. I have the Lanvin Crazy Oxford boot in a 39 but I wish I would have gotten a 39.5. The 40 was too big, but I think the 39 is definitely too tight after a couple of hours.

Oddly, in Lanvin sneakers I wear a 38 and in Lanvin flats a 39. HTH!


----------



## mishybelle

Another first timer here! Just got these off  Ruelala in 37.5. 




I usually wear 6.5 US, but 37 in most flats and wasn't sure if I should do the same for Lanvin. Based on advice I took half a size up and they fit great. There is actually a little bit of wiggle room in there, but I find that it helps comfortwise. I probably could have done a 37, but I think the toe box would have been a tiny bit snug. Do leather flats stretch out a lot?

And oh my, the cushioning in the sole of these babies is insane! I've never felt anything like this before and can't wait to walk all over the place lol! Does the cushioning stay pretty pillowy or does it tend to flatten out over time?


----------



## taupelover

BagaholicAnon said:


> I got those at the Barneys sale too!  Congratulations!


same here! they're so comfy...they feel roomier than the calf leather flats.


----------



## phanessah

I`m planning on gettin a pair of lavins myself. But I`ve been having problems with the heel scratching with the shoe. How does the lavin feel? 
Tory Burch doesn't work for it. But the Repettos are EXCELLENT!!! 
comments lavin experts!!!


----------



## Frugalfinds

I got these from the NM sale. Adorable!!!


----------



## RTA

Frugalfinds said:


> I got these from the NM sale. Adorable!!!
> 
> View attachment 2453019



Those ARE adorable!  Very pretty shoes.


----------



## Frugalfinds

RTA said:


> Those ARE adorable!  Very pretty shoes.



Thanks!!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Frugalfinds said:


> I got these from the NM sale. Adorable!!!
> 
> View attachment 2453019





That's pretty shoes !


----------



## Lindsay2367

So I have a potentially silly question.  I bought a pair of Lanvin flats a few years ago, and they are hands down the most comfy flats I own.  I remember, due to the elastic at the back of the heel, it took me a while to break them in (but once I did, so worth it!).  Anyway, I just ordered three more pairs, and when I tried them on, they fit great right out of the box.  It seemed a little curious to me, since it took so long to break them in before, so when I looked at them, I noticed that the pesky elastic at the back of the heel was gone in all three pairs.  So the heel on them doesn't scrunch down like it did before.

Is this something new with Lanvins, or do they make different types of ballerinas?


----------



## palmbeachpink

Lindsay2367 said:


> So I have a potentially silly question.  I bought a pair of Lanvin flats a few years ago, and they are hands down the most comfy flats I own.  I remember, due to the elastic at the back of the heel, it took me a while to break them in (but once I did, so worth it!).  Anyway, I just ordered three more pairs, and when I tried them on, they fit great right out of the box.  It seemed a little curious to me, since it took so long to break them in before, so when I looked at them, I noticed that the pesky elastic at the back of the heel was gone in all three pairs.  So the heel on them doesn't scrunch down like it did before.
> 
> Is this something new with Lanvins, or do they make different types of ballerinas?



i have same problem trying to break in lanvin ballerinas - they do make a lot of different styles, that is great they fit comfy right away!!


----------



## HotRedBag

They all look beautiful!


----------



## mishybelle

Obsessed. Second pair of flats from the Barney's sale. Took my usual size 37.5


----------



## couturequeen

When I find the perfect pair of shoes, I'll scoop up a couple. Here's my collection of Lanvin sneakers over the last few years. The most comfortable and fun pair of trainers!


----------



## LolasCloset

I just ordered my first pair of flats today! I am so excited because I work on my feet for much of the day, and I prefer to wear flats. Finding a reliable, comfortable, CUTE pair is like finding a needle in a haystack for me, so I hope they work out!

I am normally a US 8.5-9, an the website I ordered from provided insole measurements. I was so surprised to find the insole measurements in my favorite pairs match those in 39.5 (most pairs of 39.5 give me an extra inch of room)! I'm glad this thread exists, or I would have called bs on the shop's measurements. I hope these fit and I can update with my new pretties!


----------



## LolasCloset

Holy wow, the shoes I ordered yesterday arrived today! Wasn't expecting them so soon  They fit very well. Out of the box, I thought the elastic might cut in a bit, but just wearing them for half an hour has gotten rid of that. They are so comfortable so far and the interior is so soft. One full size up to 39.5 from my usual 38.5 sizing seems just right, but I do recommend using insole measurements if possible.  Here are my lovely new "platinum" cap toes, gotten on sale. They have more of a gold tone metallic finish than platinum, but I won't argue with Lanvin.


----------



## OsloChic

I just got these in a lovely vintage store in Barcelona! Such a bargain at 120eur as well  

Unfortunately I had a "hair oil incident" in my luggage but luckily they only got a few tiny stains that I managed to get out with potato flour :-P 

But my question now is, if this is the right thread, should I treat them with something so that they are less likely to absorb stains in the future? The leather is so precious I'm kinda scares to do anything wrong :-P 

Thanks in advance


----------

